#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-12-16
<Mirv> cihelp intel AP machine having continued problems http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/label=qa-intel-4000/948/console
<sil2100> Morning!
<Mirv> hi sil
<Mirv> I reported to ci_help the intel AP machine issue
<vila> Mirv: there is kernel crash in that console file that I think you should report upstream, it is a genuine test failure
<vila> Mirv: the fact that it brings down a host in the ci infra *is* a ci bug we are painfully aware of but that shouldn't block reproting the test failures upstream
<vila> Mirv: note that I did revert to aprevious kernel on Friday hoping to survive a bit longer to this issue... obviously that wasn't enough :-/
<vila> Mirv: just checked, qa-intel-4000 is using the previous kernel :-/ (Just checked that this change wasn't reverted by mistake)
<sil2100> Mirv, vila: I remember times when we also been blocked by intel kernel crashes...
<vila> sil2100: yes, that the pain I'm referring to
<sil2100> So, actually a failing test causes it you say?
<Mirv> vila: what was again the specs of that machine?
<vila> sil2100: yes, look at http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/ *some* tests don't trigger it
<Mirv> vila: ie. which intel CPU/GPU?
<vila> Mirv: qa-intel-4000 so I think that indeed refers to the intel GPU integrated graphic chipset 4000
<vila> sil2100, Mirv: I'm torn between 2 solutions
<vila> sil2100, Mirv: 1) you abort the jobs that crash qa-intel-4000 hoping that it's rare enough to still gather successful runs
<Mirv> vila: and the kernel versions that have been now in use showing the problem both? (I'm filing the bug report)
<vila> sil2100, Mirv : 2) we de-provision qa-intel-4000 keeping only autopilot-nvidia
<vila> Mirv: $ uname -a
<vila> Linux qa-intel-4000 3.12.0-5-generic #13-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 2 18:19:58 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<vila> is the current (reverted) one
<Mirv> thanks
<Mirv> only nvidia seems a bit too low, but I fear 1) doesn't really work well either.
<vila> Mirv: Linux 3.12.0-7-generic did crash in the ~same way on Friday
<vila> Mirv: there is the radeon one too but I can't remember the details about why it wasn't re-provisioned ?
<vila> Mirv: and thanks for filing the bug !
<vila> Mirv: wasn't there a bug for the radeon ? (Damn memory !!)
<Mirv> vila: the only example of intel crashing on Friday I see is this http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/940/label=qa-intel-4000/consoleText - but I don't see any kernel crash trace there either?
<Mirv> vila: yes there's a bug for radeon https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glamor-egl/+bug/1253974
<vila> Mirv: also https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/Playbook/Otto says: 'autopilot-ati doesn't seem to be used but is morally owned by cu2d ' so may be we can use it ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1253974 in glamor-egl (Ubuntu) "glamor-egl 0.5.1-0ubuntu6 crashes when running autopilot tests" [Undecided,New]
<vila> Mirv: ha great ! Thanks
<vila> Mirv: that one didn't get a lot of attention apparently ?
<vila> :-/
<vila> Mirv: nope, #940 crash is caused by the reboot after updating the host, "expected" failure :-/ Let me find the one I'm thinking about
<Mirv> found, http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/936/label=qa-intel-4000/consoleText
<vila> Mirv: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/IncidentLog/2013-12-13-qa-intel-4000-kernel-crash
<vila> Mirv: yup, that one
<Mirv> filed bug #1261308 against kernel now
<ubot5> bug 1261308 in linux (Ubuntu) "Intel ivy bridge crash on a CI machine executing autopilot tests" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1261308
<Mirv> vila: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=ci
<Mirv> anyhow, an older radeon machine for running AP test could be a nice option
<Mirv> one that doesn't require glamor
<sil2100> vila, Mirv: as I still didn't have time to look myself, how frequently these intel crashes happen?
<vila> sil2100: you mean in general or for that particular one ?
<sil2100> vila: this one I guess, like... how frequently we would see intel dying if we left it like that
<vila> sil2100: well, I think the one Mirv caught is the first blocking the line since Friday no ?
<Mirv> we didn't have much check jobs running before the fixes last week, so there is not that much data
<vila> http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/computer/qa-intel-4000/builds
<vila> indeed, not much
<vila> :-/
<vila> but still some success since #940, even #944 and #947 are non-crashing (so valid) results
<sil2100> For now let's not de-provision intel, let's keep a lookout for crashes and try to get as much results as possible, aborting when needed
<vila> Mirv, sil2100: It's paradoxical that the crashes are useful to diagnose the kernel issue while also being a pain for by invalidating whole runs :-/
<sil2100> That's what I would think
<sil2100> If it gets too troublesome, we can de-provision then, and stay only with nvidia for a while
<vila> sil2100: indeed, I think that's the way to go, if that becomes too painful, de-provisioning can still be done
<vila> hehe
<vila> sorry, crossed on the wire ;)
<vila> sil2100: ^
<sil2100> ;)
<vila> sil2100, Mirv : at least the hack I added to shut down the container whatever happens during a job properly stopped the container so further jobs can be attempted
<vila> sil2100, Mirv: if it doesn't, you'll need cihelp to reboot qa-intel-4000
<vila> sil2100, Mirv : I've seen at least one such case on Friday as mentioned in the incident log
<vila> Mirv: How can we know if we have an "older radeon machine for running AP test  that doesn't require glamor" ?
<sil2100> vila: ok, I remember in the past we were able to reboot the machines electrically ourselves by using some UI interface - is that no longer the case?
<vila> sil2100: ha right, well, my understanding is that we now want to implement a policy where you shouldn't have to do that but the cihelp should do it for you :-/ retoaded sent an email I received this morning about contacting him for exceptions, see with ev, I think this could b arranged at least for the time being
<vila> sil2100, Mirv : The email title is "Upcoming changes to the CI Lab"
<Mirv> yes no access to those anymore
<Mirv> I read it in the morning
<sil2100> vila: I guess it would be nice if we could have some temporary credentials to reboot the machines until intel is not 100% reliable again, but I suppose we can also use cihelp
<vila> sil2100: yup, especially for Mirv that is otherwise blocked until someone answer cihelp early in the morning
<sil2100> vila: is CI covering every timezone, or are there some spots when no-one is around?
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: ev | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<ev> sil2100: there are some spots where no one is around (from about 9-10pm UTC onwards)
<vila> sil2100: I think we are closer to 16/5 than to 24/7 for the foreseeable future
<vila> as ev said ;)
<Mirv> vila: ev: not really sure if it should be different, but it seems that the stopping of container when aborting job does not work: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/label=qa-intel-4000/951/console
<Mirv> so abort has been clicked once for that since the kernel crashed again. second click would abort that aborting but I thought if you'd like to take a look.
<vila> Mirv: yup, I'm working on switching to Little Boy to Fat Man as a way to nuke that container
<vila> *from Lillte Boy
<vila> bah
<vila> you get my meaning
<Mirv> yes :)
<ev> sil2100: for what it's worth, this is to make the CI engineering team more responsible for the software they're operating. When actions need to be taken on the machines, when things go wrong, and so on, the finger is only pointed at one group: us.
<popey> sil2100: 68 is good for me on mako
<asac> sil2100: so i also sent a mail now to qa ML
<asac> sil2100: lets see... if nothing happens i will send a text to jfunk and davmor, but only later as i dont think its urgent enough to text them during their night :)
<asac> (e.g. we have the image in the bank kind of and can test it at our leisure)
<sil2100> asac: thanks :)
<vila> sil2100, Mirv: So, http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/ will now reboot the otto node if a container is still running, no need to ping cihelp  to do it manually
<vila> sil2100, Mirv: keep an eye on how those jobs end, they will probably have a log showing the lost connection from jenkins caused by the reboot, the real error (leading to the container left running) should be earlier in the same log
<vila> sil2100, Mirv: that's far from ideal and I'll keep investigating for a better handling but at least for the current qa-intel-4000 issue this should give us some... non-interrupted service
<Mirv> vila: great!! let's see.
<sil2100> vila: thanks! That's a good workaround I guess, thanks for taking care of it :)
<vila> sil2100, Mirv : thanks to you for tracking the bugs identified there, that's also an important part of the larger picture !
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<asac> sil2100: so i found out
<asac> its omer
<asac> so lets get him
<asac> sil2100: sent him a mail
<sil2100> asac: awesome, thanks ;)
<asac> sil2100: he is now on
<asac> sil2100: will test
<asac> tell him what :)
<asac> sil2100: will we do a checkpoint image?
<asac> sometimes during afdternoon?
<asac> to keep capturing potential regressions coming in through archive upload that is
<asac> sil2100: do you know where to build the image?
<asac> thats a button in the iso tracker now
<asac> maybe check
<cwayne> plars, hi, any update on the new mako running custom?
<sil2100> asac: I don't have the power to start builds so I don't remember where the building bits are now
<sil2100> I tried finding it now but hm, can't remember
<sil2100> asac: we could do an image soon - not much new things coming in in overall, but I guess nothing bad will happen if we spin one
<sil2100> Mirv: hey, you still around?
<sil2100> Mirv: I just noticed that the settings check job was never ran - I wonder if I missed anything when adding the check bits there?
<asac> sil2100: right. idea is to spin to get a checkpoint ... so good if nothing happens :)
<asac> thanks
<asac> just schedule it at your convenience
<lool> sil2100: do you want me to start one?
<lool> sil2100: (image build)
<lool> sil2100: generally it's a good idea to build a couple per day even if we end up not promoting them
<asac> lool: hi... thanks for helping out. yes. we have a button in isotracker now
<lool> just to have something to compare against
<asac> so you might want to try that feature
<ogra_> lool++
<lool> sil2100: you have to tick the checkbox near the image in the ISO tracker to request a build
<asac> lool: right. lets do one and lets discuss cut off times tomorrow in meeting
<asac> lool: you didnt show up today :)?
<lool> asac: No  :-(  I was at work but had forgotten to add the invite to my agenda
<lool> asac: I added it for tomorrow
<ogra_> lool, only members of ubuntu-touch-release can trigger builds currentlyy
<asac> lool: want me to inveit you?
<lool> asac: I did it from the UE calendar already
<asac> kk
<lool> ogra_: aha
<lool> ogra_: and sil2100 isn't one?
<ogra_> (i dont think sil2100 is in that team since ubuntu-core-dev membership is a req. i was told)
<lool> that sounds familiar
<rsalveti> I'm landing libhybris today as well, and want to trigger a new image after it's in
<rsalveti> it's already in proposed, waiting to be migrated
<lool> sil2100, ogra_: So just in case you two haven't used it and might use it in the future, you go to Trusty Daily milestone on iso.qa.ubuntu.com which is at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/308/builds then you tick the checkbox next to Ubuntu Touch armhf then at the bottom you hit "Update rebuild status" next to "Request a rebuild"
<ogra_> ok
 * ogra_ tends to just log in to nusakan :P
<ogra_> but i know didier used ot for the last week and it worked fine
<lool> ogra_: yeah, Didier had to (no access to nusakan) but it's a good idea that we all use the same path IMO, so I'll try to use web UI
<lool> problem for Didier is that he couldn't tell whether any build was in progress
<ogra_> well, i dont think there is an easy way apart from checking the livefs builder directly
<ogra_> (or the processlist on nusakan for the system-image processing)
<cjwatson> I'm pretty sure nusakan sends something to iso.qa when builds are running
<cjwatson> there should be some hint there
<ogra_> ah
<cjwatson> like a build being struckthrough or similar
 * ogra_ honestly never used the UI before :) )
<lool> Yeah I didn't try it myself yet, just mentioning what I believe Didier said here
<lool> rsalveti:  android-platform-headers | 0.1.0+git20130606+c5d897a-0ubuntu37 | trusty | all
<lool> rsalveti: out of date on powerpc: android-platform-headers (from 0.1.0+git20130606+c5d897a-0ubuntu37)
<lool> and a couple of other arches
<lool> rsalveti: We might have to force libhybris in
<lool> cjwatson: ^
<lool> moving this to #ubuntu-release
<lool> hmm actually no, it seems to have gone in
<lool> robru: were you handling account-plugin-evernote?
<lool> robru: there's a note to NOT put it into the image
<lool> sil2100: mind poking when you come around?
<sil2100> lool: hi! I'm in the middle of preparing lunch, let me get back to you in a moment
<lool> sure
<lool> The ALL CAPS in the spreadsheet are a bit annoying; it's not clear who wrote them
<lool> also it SOUNDS LIKE SHOUTING
<ogra_> SOMEONE WITH A BROKEN CAPS KEY I SUPPOSE
<ogra_> :)
<lool> ogra_: you mean :_)
<ogra_> heh
<lool> ah too bad CAPS + - doesnt deliver a _
<lool> what's the Projeted Landing Slot column for?
<lool> it's empty
<sil2100> lool: ok, I have a moment now while food is preparing
<sil2100> lool: let me backlog
<sil2100> lool: ok, so if you could, could you kick a new image? I don't have the creds to do that, I would have to wait for cyphermox or kenvandine to appear for that
<sil2100> lool: as for libhybris, I have been waiting for rsalveti to get an update about that
<rsalveti> sil2100: it's already in proposed, waiting to be migrated
<sil2100> lool: and for robru to get some info on account-plugin-evernote - but this one wasn't probably preNEWed yet, so it's no problem
<popey> sil2100: please put account-plugin-evernote on hold
<popey> (I put a CAPITAL LETTERS) note in the landing asks sheet about that
<popey> we need to figure out some details first
<sil2100> popey: noted it down as blocked in status, and will poke robru once he's up
<sil2100> Ok
<popey> ta
<lool> sil2100: ok
<cyphermox> sil2100: already around btw...
<lool> sil2100: Yes I can kick images whenever you like
<lool> sil2100: libhybris will appear in archive in some time, it was stuck but we've unblocked it
<sil2100> lool: awesome, so maybe we'll kick a build once it's in the archive?
<sil2100> cyphermox: \o/
<lool> sil2100: Ok
<lool> so it seems to be in
<lool> kicking a build
<lool> right now this says "Ubuntu Touch armhf (re-building)"
<lool> I see it got started now (at :15)
<lool> cron is */5
<lool> I dont see any difference on the web UI between time of request and time of start and the cdimage code doens't seem to send any request to ISO tracker
<lool> it just does a tracker.qatracker.get_rebuilds("Requested") AFAICT
<lool> the other use is when a build is finished, the image gets posted to the tracker
<asac> did we build an image?
<lool> asac: it's building
<asac> why did we wait another 3 hours ?
<asac> :)
<asac> guess it was more 2h :)
<asac> after we decided to build an image
<asac> heh
<lool> hehe
<lool> +1 on building more images
<lool> yeah; and at least both persons with an opinion on what to include in it said libhybris and we got it in, so it's ok
<lool> but tomorrow we should build one earlier in the day
<lool> and one EOD
<sil2100> That's a good plan
<lool> Sounds like the A-team
<rsalveti> sil2100: lool: we can trigger a new image already
<asac> lool: what landed ?
<asac> :)
<asac> err
<asac> rsalveti: ^
<lool> rsalveti: it's already under way
<rsalveti> hybris
<lool> 17:10 < lool> so it seems to be in
<lool> 17:10 < lool> kicking a build
<asac> ok that was about hybris
<asac> good
<sergiusens> lool, http://www.thetriathloncoach.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/I-love-it-when-a-plan-comes-together.jpeg
<lool> sergiusens: exactly what I had in mind  :-)
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sil2100> robru: meeting!
<lool> images are being computed
<Laney> splines reticulated?
<lool> it's just bits flowing at light speed!
<lool> hmm oddly this is still using xz and not pxz, not sure why
<lool> ah it's decompress
<lool> right and pxz supports it's, but it's single threaded
<asac> Bluetooth has no write permission to setup config
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc-android-config/+bug/1234361
<asac> Fix for this landed Friday
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234361 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth panel not getting scan results" [High,Fix released]
<asac> was this in the image today?
<asac> lool: ?
<asac> popey: ?
<asac> :)
<asac> can you confirm that this is good?
<asac> sil2100: if it is really fixed, the above might be good to mention as a bug fixed
<popey> I didnt test bluetooth
<lool> promoting
<popey> (I have no bluetooth devices)
<cyphermox> popey: hold on
<popey> maybe you need lool to hold on?
<cyphermox> nah
<cyphermox> all good
<sil2100> hoho
<cyphermox> popey: I'll ship you or otherwise get you a bt device.
<lool> asac: yes this fix is on
<lool> is in
<sil2100> asac: right! I'll try to get some news on that one, I know it's in but not sure if it's really working ;)
<popey> cyphermox: thanks
<lool> popey, cyphermox: The change there is that your bluetooth pairings will survive reboots
<popey> cyphermox: well, technically I _have_ some bluetooth devices (Ouya Controllers) but no headset
<cyphermox> popey: yeah
<cyphermox> I have a spare headset I never use in the office
<cyphermox> I'll bring it to the core sprint?
<lool> (image promoted)
 * popey spies #68 coming down the pipe on his other phone
<lool> #68 that is
<popey> \o/
<popey> hah, and #69 on the other one
<lool> also #69 published just before or over the hangout
<lool> right
<lool> it was published when I started promoting
<lool> I'll check around later in case there's any need of me, but otherwise I expect to kick another image tomorrow morning  :-)
<popey> cyphermox: ok
<popey> thanks
<sil2100> asac: e-mail ready
<sil2100> asac: should I send it to you?
<sil2100> asac: sent it to you now, just take a quickie look and tell me if I can press the button!
<sil2100> Busy busy
<sil2100> asac: I think I'll send it out now, since I still have many things to do - I guess we can always throw an update e-mail later on, as a follow-up
<ogra_> ooooh ... i might get a 24h clock for christmas !
<ogra_> awesome :)
<sil2100> ...;p
<asac> sil2100: thx
<asac> sil2100: good
* fginther` changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<fginther`> sergiusens, I have a question regarding the ubuntu-touch-image job when you have some time
<sergiusens> fginther, shoot
<fginther> sergiusens, the ~/phablet-build-scripts/ubuntu-touch-build script tries to bzr pull a set of 'vendor/*' and 'ubuntu/platform-api' sub directories, but they're not bzr repos.
<fginther> sergiusens, as far as I can tell they were created by repo init
<fginther> sergiusens, have these changed over time or do these directories need to be modified to point to a bzr branch?
<fginther> sergiusens, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-touch-image/94/console
<ChrisTownsend> Hey Guys, Unity CI is being massively blocked by an armhf build failure.  It *looks* to be a possible issue in Mesa 10, but I'm not 100% sure.  I've entered a bug, but it's not getting anywhere fast: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1260068
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1260068 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Unity continuous-integration fails in armhf due possibly to a libegl issue" [Critical,Incomplete]
<ChrisTownsend> Any suggestions on how we can debug this to know for sure what the issue is?  In an email, Timo Aaltonen suggested to revert http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-xorg/lib/mesa.git;a=commitdiff;h=5667b9f6871a9a04acb7da05d305851ba32461aa and try to see if the issue goes away.  He suspected llvmpipe may be the issue in armhf.
<sergiusens> fginther, the vendor stuff is in a rocket scientists branch
<sergiusens> fginther, but they are private since non redistributable
<fginther> sergiusens, do you remember how the job was originally setup?
<fginther> ChrisTownsend, thinking...
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: Ok, thanks
<sergiusens> fginther, actually, it might be in the canonical wikis
<fginther> sergiusens, thanks, I may have found it
<fginther> ChrisTownsend, I think I can force a build with "LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1" as mentioned in the bug
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: Ok, that sounds good.
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: I'm pretty sure it's not a Unity issue as unrelated merge proposals are getting the same issue on armhf.
<fginther> ChrisTownsend, if you can find a PPA to build an newer armhf mesa with the specified commit reverted, we could build with that version of mesa too
<fginther> at least as an experiment
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: Could you use my PPA if I can get a package up?
<fginther> ChrisTownsend, yes, any ppa should work, as long as it can build for armhf (I'm not sure if this is default behavior)
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: Hmm, oh yeah, armhf...
<sergiusens> fginther, branches are in lp:aal+ , I forgot to paste :-/
<bregma> ChrisTownsend, fginther, since none of the Unity MPs have passed CI since the Mesa change went in, it should be enough to build Unity head against the new Mesa to show it's not Unity causing the problem, right?
<fginther> bregma, I wont disagree with that
<thomi> Hi CI Team - someone's emailed me about AP tests failing (at merge time) on the mako because tha pp crashes. I'm wondering how hard it would be to get a retraced crash dump off the device?
<thomi> Do you guys automatically retrace crash files? If not, would that be a good idea?
<thomi> It would certainly help us figure out what's causing the app to crash.
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: amd64 and i386 builds are fine and actually Unity builds fine on armhf, it's just when the tests begin to run when it seg faults.
<bregma> ChrisTownsend, right, because the tests run a captive X server, and evidently the new Mesa causes the X server to fail to run on armhf ... it doesn't really seem fair to assume unity is at fault if an X server won't run on a newer version of a rendering back end
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: Exactly.  I think this coincides with the enablement of llvmpipe in armhf, but the onus is on one of us to prove that.
<fginther> thomi, one moment
<fginther> thomi, first, we do not automatically retrace the crashes.
<fginther> thomi, I remember some discussion about this in the past and there being some technical reason why this was not a good idea to do on the devices, but can't remember any specifics or find any notes to back up my fuzzy memory
<thomi> fginther: oh, OK.
<thomi> I wonder why
<thomi> maybe just a resource issue?
<thomi> fginther: anyway, now I know :)
<fginther> thomi, I do have an email chain with a discussion on how this can be done on your desktop, might help solve the problem temporarily until I can remember why this is or get it added.
<thomi> I'll flash my phone manually and try and reproduce
<thomi> fginther: if you could forward that to me, that'd be great
<fginther> thomi, sure
<thomi> thanks
<doanac> thomi: question on subunit. I've got a simple test case I was running via subunit and piping through a custom filter i wrote. the filter extend testtools.StreamResult
<doanac> all was okay, until i added a "print" statement to my test case. now the filter fails
<doanac> any ideas?
<fginther> ChrisTownsend, my build of lp:unity is complaining about a deprecated symbol: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-trusty-amd64-ci/59/console
<thomi> doanac: send me the code maybe? I'll take a look
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: Yep, I have a MP to fix that, but it can't get merged due to the armhf failure:-(
<ChrisTownsend> Unless, I just manually merge the danged thing.
<fginther> ChrisTownsend, can you send me the MP, I can use that
<doanac> thomi: my test: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6585423/ and my filter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6585425/
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: Just a sec...
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~townsend/unity/fix-gtk-build-error/+merge/198611
<fginther> ChrisTownsend, thx
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: np!
<doanac> thomi: i figured it out. i was constructing the converter wrong. it needs a parameter "non_subunit_name='stdout'"
<thomi> doanac: ahh yes, sorry, I didn;t get to look at it yet
<thomi> doanac: if you're going to embed non-subunit data in the stream, then yeah, you need to tell the byte converter how to handle it
<fginther> sergiusens, does an image build require an attach touch device?
<sergiusens> nope
<fginther> sergiusens, ok
<tedg> alesage, Do you think this'll do what I think it'll do?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/cupstream2distro-config/coverage-ual-urld/+merge/199195
<alesage> tedg, yes but let's as fginther for a pass too :)
<dobey> are there any current things running qmltestrunner in CI?
<dobey> i'm having some trouble with it crashing on missing glx when i try to run it under xvfb :(
<fginther> ChrisTownsend, can you determine if this test used llvmpipe as expected? http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-trusty-amd64-ci/63/consoleFull
<tedg> dobey, I'm sure there's a way to make QML not use GLX, but you can also run X11 with the dummy driver, which should support GLX.
<fginther> dobey, lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit uses qmltestrunner
<dobey> tedg: how do you do that with xvfb-run?
<fginther> tedg, approved
<tedg> dobey, Not sure how to do it there, I've only done it with xorg-gtest
<tedg> dobey, But I believe it just generates an X11 config file and then executes X11 using that.
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: Yeah, it looks like LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1 worked and it used llvmpipe.
<tedg> fginther, Thanks!
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: For reference:
<ChrisTownsend> + export LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1
<ChrisTownsend> + LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1
<ChrisTownsend> I: user script /var/cache/pbuilder/build//90670/tmp/hooks/D00force_llvmpipe finished
<fginther> ChrisTownsend, that's the bit I added, was wondering if there was another way to tell if the envvar was honored.
<dobey> fginther: and you're certain it's running them during the package build? i can't see any clear indication of that :(
<fginther> dobey, the build logs (example: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-trusty-amd64-ci/413/console) contain lots of "Start testing of qmltestrunner"
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: Oh, that script you added.
<dobey> how is it not crashing?
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: Hmm, I don't see any way to tell for sure.
<dobey> does anyone know how to make qmltestrunner work ok under xvfb-run? it seems ubuntu-ui-toolkit isn't doing that (and in fact, i have no idea why it isn't crashing in jenkins)
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-12-17
<balloons> cihelp, jenkins isn't building music-app
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/fixes-1259962/+merge/198601
<plars> cwayne: sorry, didn't get a good chance to reconfigure the jobs before, but I merged the change already. I just pushed and merged it all now, and re-started the custom jobs here: http://q-jenkins:8080/view/Touch/view/Ubuntu%20Touch%20Master%20Jobs/job/trusty-touch_custom-mako-smoke-master/
<plars> cwayne: we should check on them tomorrow morning, but they will all run now anytime there's a new custom image
<sil2100> Morning
<sil2100> Mirv: hello! Did you notice any infra failures today maybe?
<Mirv> sil2100: intel failing right now there running apps stack ap:s
<Mirv> nothing else
<Mirv> I got one good result before that
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp (EU CI members sprinting this week) | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<lool> ev: joining hangout?
<sil2100> psivaa: hello!
<lool> psivaa: heya
<lool> psivaa: could you retry terminal and unity8 on maguro after recording hte URLs of failing tests?
<psivaa> lool: will do
<lool> psivaa: also would need webbrowser on mako
<psivaa> lool: will do
<lool> psivaa: cool, could you ping us when done?
<lool> psivaa: would like to kick an image build once it's done
<psivaa> lool: sure
<asac> psivaa: seems we duplicate here :)
<asac> err in -touch
<psivaa> :)
<asac> so yeah. let us know when done so we can swiftly kick
<ev> lool: sorry, couldn't make it. Running a sprint on juju and ci in bluefin today
<lool> ok
<Mirv> sil2100: building it now first. I think we had the rule for this week that cu2d desktop tests need to pass as well before releasing anything, so let's see them first and I'll continue on my Qt stuff
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks!
<sil2100> Mirv: regarding testing the bug, from the merge request I see that it's indeed just switching between 12h and 24h locale, looking at some PM time and checking if the indicator changes
<psivaa> lool: asac: the three tests  have been run and passed. sending you the earlier failed links in a mail
<sil2100> psivaa: \o/
<lool> awesome
<lool> sil2100: good to start a build?
<sil2100> lool: fire it up!
<lool> 99.5%
<lool> that's pretty good
<lool> building
<lool> sil2100: Do we want to promote image 70?
<lool> sil2100: maybe check with popey and others
<lool> sil2100: just let me know here if you want it promoted
<popey> I can check on mako, but you need someone (omer) with maguro to test too
<sil2100> hmm
<asac> lool: how can we get those final tests fixed?
<asac> om26er: ^^
<asac> om26er: we have like 3 AP tests... can you just crush them? :)
<sil2100> popey: if you have a free moment then check, if you can - I would personally prefer promoting an image with the datetime fix, but any promotion doesn't hurt ;)
<asac> om26er: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/70:20131217:20131211.2/5503/ubuntu-weather-app-autopilot/
<asac> om26er: if you can fix those i will give you whatever you want :)
<asac> 2!!!
<om26er> asac, sure. get me a pay raise ;)
<asac> om26er: how much? :)
<timp> what is needed for a new ubuntu-ui-toolkit release? It has been in the landing asks page for a while now
<om26er> asac, i'll settle for 10% but before april.
<om26er> working on the failures now
<asac> om26er: seems its just a DB not being created
<asac> not sure whats going on with the .ini files
<asac> and who should create those
<asac> in create_blank_db
<asac> something is missing
<asac> :)
<asac> feels all it wants is to figure what location to use for the sqlite file
<asac> not sure why the algo is so weird and goes through .ini files in Databases directory
<popey> sil2100: 70 looks good to me on mako
<sil2100> popey: thanks!
<sil2100> om26er: could you give image 70 a spin on maguro as well, just like popey ?
<om26er> sil2100, Ok, updating. maguro is too slow to be fun :)
<sil2100> ;D
<om26er> sil2100, how to run autopilot tests for click packages ?
<popey> om26er: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6588007/  i use that script
<popey> ./testing.sh lp:ubuntu-rssreader-app ubuntu_rssreader_app
<popey> like that
<om26er> popey, thanks
<sil2100> om26er: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing <- this guide works for me as well
<sil2100> So just phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable
<sil2100> And then: phablet-click-test-setup --click com.ubuntu.calculator; phablet-test-run ubuntu_calculator_app
<sil2100> etc.
<sil2100> Damn, my neighbour again started drilling
<sil2100> Doesn't help with concentrating
<popey> bug 1192711 is a little irritating
<ubot5> bug 1192711 in mediaplayer-app "video player won't play a second video without closing completely" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1192711
<popey> not a regression, seems to have been there a while, but I'd not noticed
<Mirv> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/indicators_missing_deps/+merge/199265
<sil2100> Mirv: do you know if both libupstart-app-launch1 and libupstart-app-launch2 are required to be installed right now?
<asac> om26er: any clue yet?
<asac> om26er: sergiusens knows how to run AP test for click
<asac> oh already answerd :)
<Laney> Can someone help me figure out why most of the autopilot tests for ubuntu-system-settings are borked (the ones which try to select anything, it seems), please?
<om26er> asac, so the issue is the test suite expects a certain directory to be there but its not able to find it because that directory is only created once the weather app is started
<asac> om26er: i got so far... but it also expects .ini files in that directory :)
<asac> so i dont know where that .ini is supposed to come from
<asac> i think this is super bogus code to be honest :)
<om26er> asac, works fine for me after I started the weather app manually
<asac> om26er: where is that directory created?
<Laney> borked on the device only, that is --- they work on the desktop...
<asac> om26er: i didnt see anythign in code creating that directory ... nor the .ini file
<Mirv> sil2100: in the previous cases it seemed to be, at least earlier, that if the older one was removed it did not work
<om26er> asac, ~/.local/share/com.ubuntu.weather/
<asac> om26er: where in code i mean :)
<asac> oh wait
<asac> yeah .../Databases
<asac> i still dont see anywhjere in code that this dir is created
<asac> also the code checks for .ini files
<om26er> asac, exactly that directory is not created by the test suite, rather it is automatically created when the app is started
<asac> anyway. seems you already have it running, so debugging shoudl be simple
<asac> om26er: which code is doing that?
<asac> om26er: is that something our sdk does? does it also create the .ini files?
<om26er> asac, the app is using QtLocalStorage for that
<sergiusens> asac, the dir is created when using LocalStorage
<asac> ok seems the test doesnt use it
<asac> kk
<asac> so the tests should be using that :)
<Mirv> sil2100: anyhow, the cu2d tests are not green so if I should test on device or not
<asac> instead of raw mkdirs etc.
<asac> err raw os. stuff
<asac> interesting that i get no direct hit when googling for QtLocalStorage
<asac> is that no public API?
<om26er> sergiusens, I am thinking to check if that directory exists and if it does not just start the app and close it in the suite. sounds hacky ?
<Mirv> sil2100: I understand that we won't release unity stack until it's green, but what about indicators? do you think I can go ahead and test on device with those results currently in cu2d and publish if device ok?
<asac> sounds hacky :)
<asac> but makdirs that directory would make sense
<asac> :)
<sergiusens> om26er, that was there before and actually removed from the test suite to make it more stable
<asac> hehe... just dont know about the .ini and if that info in ther ematters
<sergiusens> om26er, I don' t get it; I tested by deleting the dir completely when first accepting
<asac> so why cant the test use qt local storage as well?
<asac> or call an app func to do the setup
<asac> hmm. guess its not nicely available in python :)
<sergiusens> asac, QtQuick.LocalStorage
<asac> right. so if we would have qmltests rather than AP things would be easier?
<asac> anyway. i feel fro the test all that matters is that we give it SOME db filepath
<asac> that is  valid
<om26er> but qmltests are not integration tests
<asac> so whatever we give too it its good and if its even in the right .local/ directory owned by the app its even better
<sergiusens> asac, the app is supposed to create everything it needs on it's own, and it does
<asac> sergiusens: right, so its a race?
<asac> sergiusens: where does the test start the app?
<sergiusens> om26er, asac, the test code just needs to contemplate the inexistence of a prior database, unless it mangles with it before launch
<asac> sergiusens: so we might want to change the find_db into a poll that waits for 60 seconds?
<asac> and only then gives up?
<asac> :)
<sergiusens> asac, that may be the case; not sure if it waits for everything
<sergiusens> asac, yeah, that's what's been happening with the tests
<sil2100> Mirv: let's test it on the device, since I guess not-green tests on indicators right now basically might be related to some desktop issues
<sil2100> Mirv: let's make this one exception
<sergiusens> btw ci, need a release for autopilot to get some emulator love http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2pVpjBFiaI
<sergiusens> cihelp that is
<asac> nice one
<asac> sergiusens: lets get one 100% image
<asac> then we land autopilot... hwoever, i wouldprefer if we could pick just what you need
<asac> and leave the rest out
<sil2100> There's a lot of autopilot changes pending still
<asac> check much stuff people have accumulated http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<asac> i would prefer if we only land exactly what we understand out of those
<sil2100> I guess we could release this, but I would like to get all the other pending bits out separately first
<asac> at best all, but only after looking at each change
<asac> :)
<asac> sil2100: lets get 100% green before pulling in AP
<asac> AP folks should be testing the hell out of their AP
<asac> so once we take it its clean
<sergiusens> asac, sil2100 would a package patch do? It's a one line add to a map, that's about it for now
<timp> robru: ping
<sergiusens> I can prepare a debdiff
<asac> sergiusens: not before we have 100% :)
<asac> get us the fix for this test :)
<asac> then we cna land whatever you want
<asac> hehe
<sergiusens> asac, ack, I can wait
<asac> sergiusens: help fixing the test
<asac> its just this DB thing
<asac> at best next image would have the fix
<sil2100> sergiusens: that one-liner, would it help in getting us green, or is it related to something else?
<asac> sergiusens: check with om26er if he needs help etc.
<sergiusens> sil2100, not related
<sergiusens> om26er, do you need help?
<sergiusens> om26er, I can review whaever you've done so far
<sil2100> sergiusens: then let's wait and release it with all the AP changes then - we need to release those ASAP anyway ;)
<asac> sil2100: please send a mail to thomi,sergiusenss etc. that they should start running APs all day long against their AP package from daily-build
<asac> and give us a list of APs that are green
<asac> after that ... at best with logs :)
<Mirv> sil2100: alright
<om26er> sergiusens, I only figured what was the problem. now working on workarounds/solutions
<om26er> sergiusens, will get help from you if i run out of ideas
<sergiusens> ack
<timp> Mirv, sil2100 do you know what is blocking the UITK release? the flaky test from https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGNWb0tTVmJLVzFZd0doV3dVOGpWemc&usp=drive_web#gid=0 was fixed a while ago
<timp> it was this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1259476
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1259476 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Flaky gallery.test_textinput.TextInputTests.test_textfield_numbers, fix or disable" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> timp: hi!
<timp> sil2100: hello :)
<sil2100> timp: from what I see we required an ACK from you guys and a re-addition to the Landing Asks once the flacky test is gone :)
<sil2100> timp: so, if you can, please add it and we'll do everything we can to release it ASAP
<timp> sil2100: I don't have edit rights for that doc
<timp> sil2100: can I get rights or should I ask zoltan to add it tot he list?
<timp> *to the list
<popey> om26er: did I see sil2100 bribe you to look at the weather test failures? Are you looking at those?
<om26er> popey, yes, I am working on it
<Mirv> timp: it's usually the manager that adds it
<popey> om26er: great. let me know if you need any testing of it done
<timp> Mirv: okay.
<sil2100> timp: if you can, please ask Zoltan :) Thanks!
<timp> okay, asking. thanks
<timp> robru: unping :)
<timp> sil2100: it is there nwo :)
<timp> *now
<timp> I seem to have a typing problem today
<om26er> sergiusens, summary is: the test code adds certain fixed locations to the database (hamburg and London in this case) before starting the app so that the tests have some data in the app to interact with. for injecting these pre-defined db entries it needs to have an already created database.
<om26er> sergiusens, the notes-app does exactly the same thing. it check if the db directory is there and if its not it starts and quits the app
<sergiusens> om26er, ok, there's old code in there that calls a launch_and_close_app
<timp> sil2100: can you please keep me informed about the uitk release? If there are any issues please let me know so we can fix them :) thanks
<sil2100> timp: sure, thanks! :) We'll add it to our todays release list
<timp> great
<sil2100> Mirv: how's the progress on indicator-datetime ?
<sil2100> popey: hmm, you said you have some bluetooth audio device for Ubuntu Touch testing?
<Mirv> sil2100: it's starting to be done, I'm wondering though who to bug with packaging changes
<asac> lool: did we ever build an image :)?
<asac> ah seems we have 71
<asac> nice
<asac> psivaa: something was going wrong on mako it seems
<asac> guess you are on it?
<sil2100> Mirv: that's a valid question! Maybe try poking Laney or lool I guess?
<sil2100> Later we can always pester Ken or Mathieu
<asac> ack. pick any friendly core-dev :)
<Laney> There's loads in #ubuntu-devel, but sure
<Mirv> Laney: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6588664/ (to fix http://pad.lv/1256061)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1256061 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "clock forcefully switches from 24h to 12h AM/PM format once the panel clock is loaded" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> maybe you could look up my question from earlier that went unanswered to thank me back :-)
<Laney> oh it's this
<Mirv> the merge request does not explain the details (small fixes) https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1256061/+merge/198968 but seem sok
<Laney> I told him it's better to use locale-gen directly
<Laney> but fine
<popey> sil2100:  no
<popey> sil2100: oh, actually, my daughter has a speaker, let me see if that works
<sil2100> popey: since someone mentioned on the ML that bluetooth devices still don't work with the latest image
<Mirv> Laney: thanks. ooh, autopilot test failures.. did you see the logs already?
<Laney> which logs?
<Mirv> Laney: settings failures, there are some tests failing in the CI
<Laney> show me?
<Laney> it's probably the same thing
<Mirv> http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/957/label=autopilot-nvidia/ + http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/957/label=qa-intel-4000/
<Mirv> for some reason on intel test_about.StorageTestCase.test_installed_apps and on nvidia test_about.LicenseTestCase.test_licenses_page
<Laney> /var/local/autopilot/autopilot.log: AssertionError: The following apps were started during the test and not closed: [<Application 'Report a problem...'>]
<Laney> is it that?
<popey> sil2100: it doesn't detect my bluetooth speaker
<popey> but I don't know if it ever did, because I have never tested this
<sil2100> CraB
<Mirv> Laney: looks like that. a) it seems like apport, b) it's different from your "most tests failing"
<Laney> it is
<Mirv> yep, http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/957/label=autopilot-nvidia/artifact/results/autopilot/videos/ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_about.LicenseTestCase.test_licenses_page.ogv
<Laney> system-image-dbus crash
<sil2100> psivaa: hello! Do you have a Ubuntu Touch compatible bluetooth device by any chance?
<Laney> seems like it's not our fault
<Laney> also that runs on desktop ...
<Laney> the problem I had was only on the phone
<Mirv> Laney: bypassing those, are the selection problems using selection via UI Toolkit somehow? just wondering if SDK people could help debugging the errors
<Laney> it uses select_single from autopilot, don't know what that does
<Mirv> that's at least used also by ubuntu-ui-toolkit which has all tests passing, so maybe it'd be worth asking AP people like thomi directly
<Laney> ok
<om26er> popey, here: https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu-weather-app/fix_db_tests/+merge/199278
<om26er> popey, will the CI run on that branch ?
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<popey> om26er: lemme test it first
<popey> it wont if nobody approves it
<popey> testing now
<lool> sil2100, Mirv: Feel free to bug me for packaging reviews if I'm around
<sil2100> lool: thanks :)
<asac> om26er: sergiusens do we have a breakthrough on those tests yet :)?
<om26er> asac, I gave something to popey to test
<om26er> WFM
<popey> wfm too
<asac> cool
<asac> :)
<asac> nice
 * popey commented on the mr
<asac> who need to approve so this can land?
<asac> did something else land as well on trunk after we updated in image last time?
<asac> lets get that removed :)
<popey> mhall119: can probably approve https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu-weather-app/fix_db_tests/+merge/199278 for us
<popey> when he awakens shortly.
<sil2100> popey, om26er: with this fix in, the weather app AP tests are fixed?
<popey> thats the plan
<om26er> sil2100, atleast the one's that I was given link to
<sil2100> om26er: +beer for you!
<om26er> sil2100, ;)
<sergiusens> asac, nothing; the apps with the most failures in testing have been apps that only hd test updates for the past two months
<psivaa> sil2100: i dont have any devices with me at the moment :/
<sil2100> om26er: sorry to bother you again, but maybe you by some lucky chance have some UT compatible bluetooth devices? ;)
<om26er> sil2100, I don't have. the one in my car is not supported by Ubuntu touch
<sil2100> sergiusens: hi! I had some questions related to LP: #1234361
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1234361 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth panel not getting scan results" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234361
<sil2100> sergiusens: someone reported on the ML that it's not fixed - and I can't find anyone that would have the equipment for re-testing this
<sil2100> sergiusens: do you have the tools to check if this is fixed with the latest image?
<asac> sergiusens: ok... please help the fix get into the store and then lets build an image
<asac> psivaa: mako still has no resutls for 71
<asac> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/71:20131217.1:20131211.2/5521/
<asac> (sorry if you answered)
<asac> plars: ^^
<psivaa> asac: looking at that, sorry dint notice that
<asac> sil2100: did we promote 70 or do we have that in the bank and already well tested, but hope for 71 to be at least as good and push that?
<sergiusens> sil2100, I don't have bluetooth headsets, but I can check from the cli and see if I find anything
<sil2100> asac: from what I see, 71 doesn't have anything more than 70 (no packages updated)
<sil2100> asac: so let's promote 70 anyway, since 72 will only be ready for tomorrow morning
<sil2100> asac: if there is of course no cost of promoting an image that is
<sil2100> It doesn't matter if we promote 70 or 71 basically
<sil2100> But just to have a clear concious we can promote 70, since that's what popey and om26er used for testing
<sil2100> lool: ^ could you promote 70 ?
<lool> sil2100: yup
<sil2100> Thanks!
<plars> asac: just got to my desk, looking now, unless psivaa has already
<psivaa> plars: the devices is shown as offline soon after flashing
<psivaa> probably need to assign another device. mako-06 looks ok to do that
<plars> psivaa: wow, it even shows in adb but shows offline
<plars> psivaa: yeah, you want me to switch it, or do you want to?
<psivaa> plars: i am in the sprint,so if you could. that would help
<plars> psivaa: ack
<psivaa> thanks plars
<plars> rfowler: when you are around, could you take a look at mako-02? It's marked offline for some reason, so nothing can run on it. I've moved all the jobs from it to 06 for now
<plars> asac: jobs are restarting now for mako on image 71
<sergiusens> om26er, popey where's the MR
<sergiusens> ?
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu-weather-app/fix_db_tests/+merge/199278
<fginther> morning
<lool> FYI, image promoted
<lool> (70)
<popey> lool: my phone can't see it
<ogra_> pfft ... gimme 72 ... with 24h clock
<sergiusens> popey, om26er ironically, the tests fail on jenkins
<om26er> sergiusens, that's not related to my code
<om26er> falky tests are flaky :/
<sil2100> ogra_: patience!
<ogra_> :D
<lool> popey: something is wrong with the push mirrors
<popey> indeed
<lool> hmm maybe it's a cron and I had never realized
<popey> it's usually immediately after ogra_ says it's published
<ogra_> lool, nusakan seems dead here
<ogra_> or at least inaccessible
 * ogra_ cant ssh 
<lool> popey: it's being fixed
<lool> ogra_: you need to use sshebang
<lool> ogra_: or update your ssh config to use FQDN
<cjwatson> ogra_: works fine for me
<ogra_> since when ?
<cjwatson> I don't use sshebang)
<lool> ogra_: since some hours ago
<ogra_> it worked on monday
<lool> it worked wihtout .canonical.com up til this morning  :-)
<ogra_> ah
<cjwatson> my config has used nusakan.canonical.com for ages
<lool> I raised it with #is, but it's intended
 * ogra_ fixes /etc/hosts 
<ogra_> hmm, nothing to fix there it seems
<ogra_> 91.189.89.127	nusakan	nusakan.canonical.com
<ogra_> but indeed, using the FQDN works
<lool> cjwatson: ssh nusakan used to work without .canonical.com from the jump host, allowing to have a single .ssh/config entry for *.canonical.com + nusakan; now I have two
<lool> ogra_: this is in your .ssh/config
<cjwatson> I doubt that /etc/hosts matters.  Fix ~/.ssh/config
<lool> ogra_: your proxycommand needs a FQDN
<lool> ogra_: nc -q0 nusakan.canonical.com or nc -q0 %h.canonical.com
<cjwatson> The host name is looked up on the proxy jumphost, not on your machine
<cjwatson> And I'm pretty sure you can't write to chinstrap's /etc/hosts :)
<ogra_> oh, ok
<ogra_> thanks, that fixes it
<popey> #70 on the way \o/
<sil2100> \o\
<sil2100> It's a bird, it's a plane! No, it's #70!
<lool> IS should have fixed it entirely now
<lool> I see #70 on trusty
<sergiusens> om26er, check my comment on the MR
<rfowler> plars: I'm going to 1ss in a bit... my car was completely frozen and had to thaw it before the next storm hits
<plars> rfowler: ugh, be safe
<plars> rfowler: it's no rush on our end, its up and running for now
<om26er> sergiusens, pushed. looks better now ?
<sil2100> sergiusens: did you have a moment to do that cli bluetooth sweep?
<sergiusens> om26er, let me check; let's also get balloons on now that he's online
<sergiusens> sil2100, no
<sergiusens> om26er, looks better, let's wait for ci
<balloons> om26er, are you looking @ weather or calendar?
<sergiusens> balloons, weather
<om26er> balloons, weather, and its cold.
<sergiusens> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu-weather-app/fix_db_tests/+merge/199278
<asac> sergiusens: om26er: are we close :)?
<sergiusens> om26er, it's 35 C
<asac> the next image will be cut in 2h approx
<asac> would be nice to have it in :)
<sergiusens> asac, I can't approve MRs for community apps, but if it works, I'm fine with the solution
<asac> balloons: can you plesae check that out?
<asac> balloons: we have the fix pending for 100% dashboard gren on mako
<asac> and i want to get this in opportunistically for next image
<balloons> om26er, why are you readding launch and quit?
<om26er> balloons, these tests assume ~/.local/share/com.ubuntu.weather/Databases/ to be there. It is only created once the app is started
<om26er> balloons, since we manipulate an already existent database, and if the suite is not able to find one it fails without telling why it failed
<balloons> om26er, we have the ability to create a db if one doesn't exist in the test
<balloons> I don't believe this changes anything
<balloons> launch and quit would be a regression imho
<om26er> balloons, remove ~/.local/share/com.ubuntu.weather/Databases/ on your phone and run those tests, they fail with the traceback that's in the dashboard
<om26er> balloons, then start the app with hands and run those tests again and they will pass
<om26er> balloons, from what I saw from the test code is that it tries to add a few database entries to an already existent database, it does not create a whole new database
<om26er> balloons, line 165 in __init__.py
<balloons> om26er, I don't doubt your assessment. However, the fix imho is not to go back to the launch and quit thing. Let's just create a db from scratch if we need to
<om26er> balloons, not really sure if that's going to be a simple task ? these are Qt LocalStorage databases, and there aren't nice APIs for python
<balloons> om26er, well I understand the desire to push this in, but it's going to be tough to review beyond I would really like to not see launch and quite come back into this test
<om26er> balloons, another nasty thought is: clear the db, launch the app, copy the db and ship that with weather app tests. In the test suite make sure to move any old db, copy the shipped one over to the default location, run the tests. Profit!
<balloons> om26er, I would be happier with that kind of approach
<balloons> if we can't build it on the fly, just ship it with the tests and copy it it to set it up that way
<om26er> balloons, ok, I can work on that. btw how do these tests get in in the first place ?
<om26er> ah, i would assume CI test runner passed those tests because that db was already there due to not having a clean environment.
<sergiusens> balloons, popey om26er we need a happrover
<balloons> sergiusens, om26er is going to make the tweak I asked for
<sergiusens> balloons, ack, feels lke a recap from an earlier conversation ;-)
<balloons> sergiusens, :-) I'm sure he works quick and we'll have it
<plars> cwayne: looks like the attempt  I made last night with custom on the new mako had a strange problem, going to retry it and see what happens, but that's not something I've seen happen before
<cwayne>  plars ah, ok
<cwayne> i was going to ping you since i saw all 0's, but I thought it might be too early :)
<nic-doffay> Hey, having some CI issue I can't seem to figure, anyone mind taking a look? https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-1242647/+merge/197176
<asac> sergiusens: balloons: om26er: stuff in?
<asac> people are waiting with aggressive uploads
<asac> that will brick us for weeks
<asac> i can hold the line for a bit longer :)
<asac> but... :)
<om26er> asac, just pushing the fix
<sergiusens> asac, which means it's another hour until it's fully in
<sil2100> sergiusens: we can wait with kicking the build a bit after the meeting, so hour more is ok
<sergiusens> sil2100, really depends on the infra after the review...
<asac> sergiusens: yes, thats fine
<asac> right in time for our standup
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<asac> to agree on kicking
<balloons> om26er, please ping when you need approval
<mhall119> popey: do you still need somebody to top-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu-weather-app/fix_db_tests/+merge/199278 ?
<popey> mhall119: i think balloons is on it.
<rfowler> plars: mako-02 is up
<plars> rfowler: cool, thanks - what was going on with it?
<rfowler> plars: it visually seemed just fine
<plars> rfowler: odd, adb had it marked offline
<rfowler> plars: ya... not sure
<balloons> om26er, how's it going?
<om26er> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu-weather-app/db_stab2/+merge/199321
<balloons> om26er, :-)
<sergiusens> balloons, om26er I added 2 comments
<sil2100> sergiusens, om26er, balloons: so I guess we won't make it with the fix before the meeting ;) ?
<balloons> it'll be during the meeting :-)
<sil2100> robru, kenvandine, cyphermox, lool: meeting?
<sergiusens> balloons, om26er also need to use the module path to determine where to copy the database from, look at the music app as an example
<om26er> sergiusens, so I do os.path.join inside os.path.expanduser wouldn't that hurt readability more ?
<sil2100> asac: coming?
<asac> sil2100: yep
<sergiusens> om26er, do it in two steps, but doing a + is not pretty and could concatenate the wrong path
<sergiusens> om26er, alternatively, just have db_file and drop db_path and use path.dirname
<balloons> tests do run fine on my device
<balloons> I think Sergio has nailed the syntax bits
<asac> sergiusens: all in?
<asac> :)
<asac> e.g. can we kick ?
<lool> do I need to start a build?
<sergiusens> asac, read like 5 lines above; MR got in 10 minutes ago
<sergiusens> asac, still under review
<om26er> sergiusens, pushed
<asac> sergiusens: i dont understand the steps it takes
<asac> before we can build an imge
<asac> hence i am only asking about the final YES its all ready
<asac> or no, i have to do X,Y still :)
<sergiusens> asac, ok, fyi, we are at step 1
<sergiusens> asac, I'll get back to you when it's in
<asac> sergiusens: so what steps are left?
<asac> and whats the ETA?
<asac> i need to tell folks that they have to wait with uploads etc.
<kenvandine> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/cupstream2distro-config/no_ap_settings/+merge/199325
<sergiusens> asac, needs to get review approved, tested and then merged by the autobuilders, then build the click; test the click, then push to store; then have it synced
<kenvandine> sil2100, that should be enough to keep it from block on the check step
<sergiusens> asac, as I said, an hour after the MR is in
<balloons> ahh sergiusens sorry.. I thought it was a bit quicker after the MR was in
<balloons> I said we'd laid in the MR very shortly, and I didn't think it would take much beyond that
<sergiusens> balloons, well it's mostly waiting on infra most of the time
<sergiusens> balloons, I can also blindly push without testing myself
<popey> sergiusens: ping when you want the click package testing
<sergiusens> popey, ack
<balloons> sergiusens, I'm running the MR with and without db prexisting
<sergiusens> balloons, the problem isn't going to be click, but when running on a clean env as a deb
<sergiusens> as a click we cd into the autopilot dir
<sergiusens> but as a deb we on desktop, that's not the case
<sil2100> kenvandine: could I ask for commenting that out instead of removing? :) Otherwise I'm sure I'll forget that the test should be there ;p
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> sil2100, pushed
<sil2100> Thank you! Approving
<balloons> om26er, sergiusens made some further suggestions. I'm happy with it as he is suggesting. It runs great for me.
<balloons> om26er, with those tweaks I think we're good
<om26er> balloons, done
<om26er> aah there are more suggestions
<sergiusens> om26er, balloons also look at how I'm getting the module path http://paste.ubuntu.com/6589958/
<sergiusens> didnt' test that part yet though
<balloons> om26er, thanks for keeping on this.. It's worth getting it right before it goes in..,
<sergiusens> balloons, om26er with the changes I proposed, still get all tests passing as click
<balloons> tested on desktop and device with and without db
<Laney> we're releasing u-s-s?
<Laney> neat
<sil2100> Laney: yes \o/
<Laney> would have reviewed the outstanding branches if I knew
<sil2100> Laney: kenvandine handles that, we'll deal with the AP tests later - no need to keep the package waiting, since we're not yet using those extensively
<asac> balloons: isnt the current code good enough? you can still improve after its out :) ... all we need is code that fixes the tests for now
<kenvandine> Laney, we can land it again
<Laney> it's okay, I'm looking at something there
<kenvandine> it had just been ages
<om26er> balloons, sergiusens pushed you suggestions.
<om26er> *yours
 * asac sorry for being inheritently impatient :)
<Laney> those tests select a QQuickView
<Laney> trying to copy what gallery-app does instead
 * asac goes off and waits for another hour
<sergiusens> asac, it is prone to fail on desktop
<sergiusens> om26er, did you add the module path detection?
<sil2100> ;)
<om26er> sergiusens, no, I am not adding that ;)
<sergiusens> om26er, why?
<om26er> sergiusens, I don't understand that well and I am not really productive at this O'clock
<asac> do we care about desktop? not sure what it means if we say it fails there
<sergiusens> asac, you don't today, but you will tomorrow and when you do you won't be able to pinpoint the problem as easily
<sergiusens> asac, I'll abstain and leave it to balloons and popey
<asac> ok.
<asac> balloons: popey: whats next? did we give up?
<sil2100> hmmm
 * popey is on a hangout, will catch up in a moment
<sergiusens> asac, they need to approve the MR
<sil2100> sergiusens, balloons, om26er: so no weather-app update today, right?
<popey> or you can summarise in one tweet size line
<sergiusens> asac, and then I continue
<asac> sil2100: i hope the answer is that we get it
<asac> soonish
<balloons> sil2100, I was under the impression we could go as soon as the MP landed, but sergiusens informed me it takes a bit.
<sergiusens> sil2100, asac it will be in
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> sergiusens, balloons: could you guys poke us once the fix is in and ready to be fetched by a new image?
<asac> balloons: when will the MP land though
<asac> i think thats where sergiusens is stuck
<sergiusens> sil2100, that was the plan all along
<balloons> sergiusens, om26er  commented with "Not creating the dir in the test code. shutil.copytree calls makedirs so no need"
<sergiusens> asac, I was reviewing the MR and detecting possible failures for the future; that's all; it's been like this forever with these apps; just want to do it once and not have to go over this again
<sergiusens> om26er, balloons let me take over the MR
<asac> ok. dont make rocket science out of this
<asac> :)
<asac> but keep engineering standards high
<balloons> yes, at this point we're not after quick fixes.. we'd had those for awhile. Being agonizingly detailed on these MP's is what has gotten us to this point
<balloons> as in, so close to 100% with core apps not falling over randomly :-)
<asac> well, the goal shoujld be to have a fix soon
<asac> whatever best solution is a vailable
<asac> if code is not good enough you can iterate
<sergiusens> balloons, I fixed that in my proposal
<asac> balloons: well, so we have big destructuve landings happening later today
<asac> hence i want this in to get to complete cgreen etc.
<asac> let me know what is left
<asac> and then lets do it
<balloons> sergiusens, you make a new mp or ?
<sergiusens> balloons, I will resubmit
<sergiusens> balloons, I don't have privs, but can you resubmit that MR with lp:~sergiusens/ubuntu-weather-app/db_create
<balloons> sergiusens, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-weather-app/db_create/+merge/199333
<balloons> sergiusens, add a logging statement under if not os.path.exists(db_path): if you do create a db
<sergiusens> balloons, done
<balloons> first results on desktop and phone are good.. running again
<balloons> jenkins builder is running
<cwayne> plars, looks like touch_custom still has some issues
<sil2100> balloons: soooo... will it be merged soon :) ?
<sil2100> \o/
<plars> cwayne: indeed, that's very strange considering how stable the other builds have been
<plars> cwayne: anything odd about that mako?
<cwayne> not that i know of plars
<cwayne> plars, hm, looks like it is having an issue with the theming perhaps?
<plars> cwayne: is it confusing the ap tests somehow?
<cwayne> plars, i'm not 100% sure, is it installed with --no-backup or -b?
<cwayne> i wonder if it's looking for an old theme or something
<cwayne> is there any way to get ssh access to it?
<plars> cwayne: -b, yes
<cwayne> maybe our customizations really is breaking stuff, in which case, good thing we did this!
<plars> cwayne: if you need ssh access, talk to rfowler or retoaded about getting ssh to a system called "ashes", it hangs off of there
<cwayne> rfowler, ^
<robru> who's doing the latest image build? can somebody ping me when it's done?
<asac> we are waiting on MP landing still
<asac> and store upload i guess
<rfowler> cwayne: try logging into ashes
<cwayne> rfowler, what's the ip?
<rfowler> cwayne: it's in dns
<cwayne> or is it just ashes.ubuntu-ci
<rfowler> cwayne: yes
<cwayne> rfowler, k im in
<rfowler> cwayne: enjoy
<cwayne> rfowler, which device is it?
<rfowler> cwayne: 01ce848e48dfa6a2
<cwayne> hm, the theming stuff is all correct there
<cwayne> maybe autopilot doesn't like it for some reason?
<balloons> sil2100, yes "soon". have  you heard that before?
<sil2100> :)
<balloons> sil2100, mp is top approved so it's up to jenkins now ;)
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Do you know when it will be available for the image to pull it in?
<sil2100> sergiusens: ^ ?
<sergiusens> sil2100, 30'
<sergiusens> speeding
<cwayne> plars, so i see how the tests are failing, i still don't get *why* though, especially since it seems to work when i run it manually
<sergiusens> sil2100, code hasn't merged yet... it's in the pipes, as soon as that's done, the equivalent of a daily release for a click package happens, goes to the store, then there's a sync to the ubuntu-archives
<plars> cwayne: I was going to try rerunning some of them, but the number of failures on each one of the failing tests looks to be the same as the last time it ran too
<plars> cwayne: pretty much the same failures on both 67 and 68
<cwayne> plars, so it's apparmor denying requests for the custom theme we have
<plars> cwayne: ah
<cwayne> plars, but what doesnt make sense to me is that when you actually are using it, the custom theme shows up just fine
<plars> cwayne: doesn't seem to affect all apps, but it does seem to affect certain apps consistently
<balloons> doanac, my friend. vanguard i trust :-) Can you have a look at this: https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/fixes-1259962/+merge/198601. Jenkins isn't landing the merge for some reason. The builders are failing
<cwayne> plars, right, but im looking at an emulator instance now with the devel-proposed-customized, and the gallery app is 100% properly themed
<cwayne> plars, and there's no errors, so something's weird
<cwayne> somehow running it from autopilot is making it denied
<sil2100> sergiusens: ok, let's wait till then
<cwayne> plars, is autopilot confined in some way?
<plars> cwayne: yes, it all runs identically to how we run on the other images
<doanac> balloons: sorry. was grabbing lunch. looking now
<cwayne> plars, so what's happening is it's getting denied looking for /custom/xdg/data/themes when running from autopilot
<cwayne> but when actually using the device, it's allowed
<fginther> sergiusens, re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1259568 - I don't have anything scripted yes
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1259568 in Ubuntu CI Services "Create android builder to build AOSP branch from phablet.ubuntu.com repo" [High,Triaged]
<fginther> 'yet'
<sergiusens> fginther, ack; so what we need to script is rather easy and was sort of stripped out of the build setup when going public, what we can do something similar
<sergiusens> fginther, if you are working on something; I can review and add your missing parts
<sergiusens> fginther, are you working on something that sets up the environment and another that works on the build?
<fginther> sergiusens, right, a script to just set up the env would be adequate
<cwayne> plars, is there a reason syslog isn't an artifact of the test runs?
<fginther> sergiusens, I can put something together quick with the steps I performed as a start
<sergiusens> fginther, sounds good
<sergiusens> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/147/
<plars> cwayne: iirc, it should come in the console output stream
<plars> doanac: can you confirm? is that what we get in utah with the 'with device.tail_syslog()'?
<popey> sergiusens: ack
<doanac> plars: that is correct
<doanac> plars: ie - the syslog should be in the jenkin job's console output
<doanac> balloons: making progress on your issue. looks like the clock drifted on the build slave. working to get it fixed now
<cwayne> i'm not seeing it there, i should be seeing the apparmor denials
<popey> sergiusens: approved
<doanac> balloons: you can top-approve and it should work now
<balloons> doanac, k.. ty!
<sergiusens> popey, yay
<sergiusens> cjwatson, do you mind manually triggering the click sync please?
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: Hey, to follow on that Unity armhf debugging from yesterday, I know have a test mesa in a PPA we can try.
<ChrisTownsend> *now
<fginther> ChrisTownsend, cool, what's the PPA? I'll kick off a build
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: ppa:rocket-scientists/staging
<ChrisTownsend> For armhf using that branch you used yesterday.
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: Thanks!
<sil2100> sergiusens: how's the sync?
<sergiusens> sil2100, it's in, automated sync hits at 11' or 13' after the hour
<sergiusens> we are good
<asac> sergiusens: once an hour?
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> So I guess we're ok
<sil2100> cyphermox: hi! Do you have a moment to press the build button?
<asac> Q: how can we confirm that its really in (like: the image build will pick it up)? (like in archive we use rmadison)?
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sergiusens> asac, it's in click_list and livecd-rootfs has a hook that picks it from there
<cyphermox> sure
<sergiusens> asac, so if it doesn't, we have a mitm :-)
<asac> kk
<asac> just checking :)
<asac> lets go then
<asac> if you confirmed it like that
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: Could you send me the link to the build whenever you have it kicked off?
<cwayne> plars, alright, so we've got an anwser for why all the clicks were failing on touch_custom
<cwayne> still unsure of gallery-app though
<cyphermox> sil2100: done
<fginther> ChrisTownsend, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-trusty-armhf-ci/61/console
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: Thank you
<thomi> cihelp: I just noticed today that the job that updates the autopilot documentation has been broken for a while - look s like a networking issue: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-docs-upload/
<thomi> I wonder if someone could take a look for me please?
<fginther> thomi, looking
<thomi> My guess is that since the machine moved lab, the firewall rules that IS look after will have to be changed
<thomi> but that's just a guess :)
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> cyphermox: thanks!
<sil2100> See you tomorrow everyone
<fginther> thomi, timing of when the job started to fail would support that guess
<thomi> fginther: yeah
<fginther> thomi, I'll get a ticket filed to update the firewall
<thomi> thanks
<thomi> fginther: I assume once the FW is fixed you'll re-run the job?
<fginther> thomi, I can if I remember to do so :-)
<fginther> it usually takes them a while to respond to the request
<thomi> fginther: thanks - I guess you'll run it to test the FW rules anyway
<thomi> yeah, I usually hassle them on IRC :)
<fginther> thomi, is maitri.canonical.com the correct destination?
<thomi> fginther: yes
<sergiusens> fginther, btw can we get automerge on lp:usensord? and some upcoming daily release prep?
<fginther> sergiusens, I can help with setting up automerge, sil2100 and company can help with the daily-release prep
<sergiusens> fginther, sure, just not sure how to make the request these days :-) seems the team is pending a merge :-P
<fginther> sergiusens, this will take more time than usual, lp:usensord requires dh-golang on the host which isn't available for raring (which the build machines are currently running)
<sergiusens> fginther, we just want trusty
<sergiusens> oh
<sergiusens> still raring?
<fginther> sergiusens, it's a build host thing: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/usensord-trusty-i386-ci/2/console
<fginther> sergiusens, my plan was to move them to saucy eventually, this appears to be the trigger to start that process
<cyphermox> fginther: daily-release-executor?
<sergiusens> fginther, it's not super hard to backport dh-golang btw; just a bunch of perl scripts
<fginther> cyphermox, I was waiting for the job to finish before change the connection method, looks like that just happened
<fginther> cyphermox, should be back in a few minutes now
<fginther> cyphermox, it's back up now
<cyphermox> thanks
<fginther> sergiusens, can I get back to you tomorrow on lp:usensord?
<fginther> ChrisTownsend, the unity armhf build passed with your PPA
<sergiusens> fginther, sure
<sergiusens> fginther, I will have around 5 more jobs using dh-golang aprox fwiw
<sergiusens> soon more to come
<thomi> fginther: got a second?
<fginther> thomi, yep
<fginther> thomi, I do have a hard stop in 30 minutes
<thomi> fginther: before I can get the new autopilot released to distro, I need to prove that it doesn't break anything...
<thomi> in the past you made us a jenkins job to do this, I believe?
<thomi> I'm trying to figure out how I can do this again, but there are so many 'autopilot' jenkins jobs out there I'm not sure what I should be looking at
<fginther> thomi, yes, we did that for the 1.4 effort
<thomi> fginther: right
<thomi> do you remember which job it was?
<fginther> thomi, found it: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-master/
<thomi> sweet, let's see....
<fginther> thomi, it worked by pulling the latest python-autopilot from the experimental ppa
<fginther> thomi, is this for python3-autopilot?
<thomi> fginther: sure
<thomi> fginther: actually, I'm not sure
<thomi> fginther: this is for whatever you use normally
<fginther> python-autopilot in that case
<thomi> yeah
<thomi> so target_branch is the project whose tests I want to run... what do I put in landing_candidate?
<fginther> landing_candidate is actually the value that holds the branch to test, target_branch is the 'trunk' branch
<fginther> sorry, that's confusing
<fginther> landing_candidate is the branch to test, target_branch is the 'trunk' branch. They can be identical
<thomi> fginther: ok.. and this won't actually land anything though, right?
<fginther> thomi, nope, it just buids and tests
<thomi> awesome, thanks
<fginther> thomi, hope that helps
<thomi> fginther: testing it out now
<thomi> fginther: are there still only 4 test runners in the pool? Just wondering how far I can push this
<thomi> don't want to starve the rest of Canonical
<fginther> thomi, yes still have just the 4
<thomi> ok, thanks
<Laney> thomi: if you have some time, can you cast a look at the autopilot tests in lp:ubuntu-system-settings on the device please? All but the most basic ones are broken & none of us has the autopilot smarts to figure it out
<thomi> Laney: got a link to a failure page?
<Laney> thomi: umm, a pastebin, don't know if there was an official run
<Laney> thomi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6586198/ was one robru did yesterday
 * thomi looks
<Laney> I guess it's some weirdness around how vrruiz set it up originally
<thomi> ok, it looks like maybe the object names have changed or something. I can add it to my list of things to look at, but it's unlikely I'll get to it before tomorrow morning...
<Laney> it passes on desktop
<Laney> that's probably an important piece of information that I forgot to say :-)
<thomi> interesting
<robru> Laney, thomi : yep those failures are on mako
<Laney> my brain is too small to understand it
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-12-18
<cjwatson> sergI was out, but looks like you sorted it.  For the record it's currently 11,41 * * * *
<cjwatson> oh, he's out now too :P
<Mirv> sil2100: sorry, I missed the weekly evening one. I was too devastated from my Qt5 efforts to remember that..
<sil2100> Mirv: no problem, we were mostly dealing with the touch images anyway, so I'll poke everyone separately for some updates to send out to Didier some other time
<sil2100> hm, I see robru went ahead and switched to LP already
<sil2100> But he didn't clean up everything properly
 * sil2100 sighs
<Mirv> yeah I saw the switch
<asac> hi :)
<asac> psivaa: morning
<psivaa> asac: morning, running the failed tests after swapping the maguro :)
<asac> plars didnt retry the failed job that would have been needed to get 100%?
<asac> or is the failure  a realy one?
<asac> what a bummer :/
<asac> psivaa: maguro and mako were down?
<asac> balloons: next one is flaki or broken test for rss reader i guess ... http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/73:20131218:20131211.2/5532/ubuntu-rssreader-app-autopilot/
<psivaa> asac: mako issue was to do with bzr error, i reran that one particular test with image 73.  i think we are good on that. (i still need to figure out about the missing 1 test)
<asac> psivaa: oh cool. so we are still on 73
<asac> thought the next image would have blown us away :)
<psivaa> asac: yes afaik :)
<psivaa> on maguro the device is flashing now with 73 for the rest of the tests
<asac> cool
<asac> psivaa: did we know why 74 didnt happen or fell over?
<asac> or did you kill it so we could finish 73?
<psivaa> asac: we dont have 74 yet: http://system-image.ubuntu.com/trusty-proposed/mako/index.json
<asac> interesting
<sil2100> Mirv: poooke
<asac> thought we had a cronned one
 * asac comes
<sil2100> ev: pooooke
<sil2100> asac: pooooooke
<ev> sil2100: hi
<ev> oh right
<ev> :)
<asac> in
<sil2100> lool: hi! Do you have a minute?
<popey> om26er: could you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1262127 please?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1262127 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "test_rssreader.TestMainWindow.test_add_remove_feed_and_topic fails on #73" [Undecided,New]
<popey> it's the single fail on #73
<om26er> popey, ok, I would assume nothing changed in the app, just one of those unstable tests.
<popey> I think so, yes
<popey> om26er: also, could you validate #73 on maguro?
<popey> and update https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ai33BkOcORLLdE4xLTFtSE80ZkpITXZ3aV85cWtPX2c&usp=drive_web#gid=0
<popey> sil2100: #73 on mako looks good to me ^^
<popey> (RSS reader fail aside)
<om26er> popey, sure in a  meeting. will test afterwards
<sil2100> popey: thanks!
<popey> thanks om26er
<sil2100> lool: hello! Could you please kick a new image once you're around?
<sil2100> lool: I guess it makes no sense to block on UITK
<kalikiana_> who can help me with constantly exploding autopilot on ci? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/4168/consoleFull I haven't found out much but it's quite critical to solve that at this point since it affects all ui toolkit merges
<sil2100> cihelp: ^
<timp> sil2100: block on UITK? is something broken?
<sil2100> timp: no no, all is fine with the component itself - it's just blocked in -proposed right now
<sil2100> timp: it seems webbrowser-app got seeded in the desktop, so it pulls in UITK and - since we're in Alpha freeze, we would need an exception to get UITK to the release pocket
<sil2100> timp: we might try getting it in anyway by asking the release guys, but it didn't make sense to wait with this image right now for this to happen
<alan_g> Can anyone help with "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release" - e.g. https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-android-trusty-i386-build/475/consoleFull (we have several like this)
<asac> psivaa: so the rerun of 73 didnt help it seems?
<asac> rssreader on mako that is
<asac> hmm. seems it was not retried
<asac> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-ubuntu-rssreader-app-autopilot/
<psivaa> asac: i did not re-run mako rssreader. i was running sdk which failed due to a temp bzr issue
<psivaa> sorry did not know if i had to re-run mako rss reader
<asac> psivaa: the goal was the 100%
<asac> psivaa: can you do that?
<asac> we had folks working long last night to get that
<psivaa> asac: i could re-run that, but i thought the last decision was not to re-run flaky tests. but i'll rerun that now
<asac> well, we want to know if tis a flaki or not
<asac> this one never failed
<asac> so we need to retry to know
<asac> well it failed a few tiems, bue rarely
<asac> psivaa: i think that decision was too black and white
<asac> it makes no sense to not rerun a test that succeeded and now is red
<asac> if its flaki its important. if its a regression its critical
<psivaa> asac: ack, running that now.
<asac> psivaa: you should really be in the meeting again
<asac> otherwise its unaligned
<asac> even if you dont say much :)
<psivaa> asac: will attend that tomorrow
<psivaa> asac: the rssreader in mako has become successful.. so it's not a regression but definitely flaky :)
<cjohnston> kalikiana_: there appears to be a problem with the command that is being run
<popey> psivaa: good news, thanks
<psivaa> popey: yw :)
<kalikiana_> cjohnston: can you elaborate on that?
<kalikiana_> the command would be the same on any machine as far as I see… how would it break only on one?
<cjohnston> kalikiana_: the fact that it seems like its trying to take every letter as an individual arg.
<cjohnston> kalikiana_: -testability doesn't seem to be a valid option
<kalikiana_> cjohnston: it doesn't explain this failure as those errors existed before (I filed a bug for it because indeed it doesn't look healthy)
<cjohnston> kalikiana_: I guess I don't understand? -testability doesn't appear to be valid and appears to be what's causing the issues. can you show me a job where it worked?
<om26er> popey, this should fix the issue: https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu-rssreader-app/strenghten_flaky_test/+merge/199447
<psivaa> plars: just to give you a brief update of the touch runs:
<psivaa> plars: maguro-07 fell off the adb for some reason, not even showing as offline today. so i assigned a the latter parts of the touch smoke runs to use maguro-01
<psivaa> plars: i did this change manually to get to the full results, sooner.
<kalikiana_> cjohnston: as a matter of fact I can't because jenkins erased all old successes I can find…
<psivaa> plars: i also understand that we are now re-running the flaky tests to see if they are real regressions
<cjohnston> kalikiana_: with my limited understanding of the medium tests, I can only state what I see, which is that -testability doesn't appear to be an option, and it looks like its causing failures
<popey> om26er: testing..
<ogra_> 13:12 on my lockscreen !!!!
 * ogra_ hugs sil2100 
<kalikiana_> cjohnston: I get you. I can only tell you it's been there before :-(
<mandel> anyone around that can confirm that in img 73 in th nexus 7 you cannot install click packages?
<popey> mandel: what happens?
<popey> (I only have n4, not n7)
<popey> balloons: mhall119 when you get a moment can you happrove https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu-rssreader-app/strenghten_flaky_test/+merge/199447 please
<mandel> popey, hi, I'm trying to ensure that the new udm does work with the latests image, to do so I want to make sure that installing click packages work as expected but in my nexus 7 when I click on install the package is not downloaded
<mandel> popey, and nothing happens, but that is with the img 73 and not installing udm from trunk, so I'd like to confirm that it is broken before I dig deeper
<popey> oh, well i just tested on 73 on nexus 4 and it worked..
<mandel> popey, hm.. sounds weird that it will only be a nexus7 issue.. and I have no nexus 4 to test with..
 * mandel shakes fist in the air
<sil2100> ogra_: ;p
<lool> sil2100: Hey
<lool> sil2100: I am on leave today, but I can kick an image right now if you like
<lool> sil2100: While I'm at it: I'll be back Thursday but then on leave Friday inclusive til second week of jan
<lool> I see the last image is from 3:42am, so I'll kick one unless one is building
<lool> building
 * rsalveti is sad to see that we're not dropping the landing plan spreadsheet this week
<cjohnston> rsalveti: +1000
<popey> sil2100 asac we should release #73 - it's 100% green
<sil2100> popey: thanks! Let's do so (just got back from errands)
<sil2100> lool: thank yoU!
<sil2100> lool: are you still around to do a promotion?
<xnox> .... even at 100% it's not automatic?! =)
<sil2100> ;)
 * sil2100 wonders who else has the powa to promote an image
<sil2100> xnox: do you have the powaaa to do so?
<xnox> sil2100: no.
<sil2100> popey: are you aware who besides lool can promote an image? Can cjwatson (if he's around at all)
<sil2100> ?
<cjwatson> In principle.  I've never done it before
<cjwatson> But the invocation is supposedly written down
<cjwatson> So give me image numbers and I can try
<popey> hm
<sil2100> cjwatson: hello! Didn't want to bother you for no reason, just looking for anyone that can do it - I was only aware of lool in this timezone: the image needing promotion is #73
<cjwatson> It's anyone in the intersection of ~ubuntu-cdimage and ~canonical
<cjwatson> sil2100: in progress
<sil2100> popey: you checked the new ubuntu-system-settings background changing on image 73? Just making sure if that was double-checked
<sil2100> cjwatson: big thanks for helping out :)
<popey> sil2100: yes, it works
<popey> ugh, now I have a crappy picture as my background.
<cjwatson> sil2100: there's an import-images job running at the moment, so it'll hopefully copy after that's done
<popey> how do I revert this?
<cjwatson> Waiting for other process to release the global lock
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sil2100> popey: I didn't upgrade to the latest yet, so I don't know! Only Ken would know!
<sil2100> ;)
<plars> psivaa: ack, they were still running when it was late for me last night, but I saw there were some new failures on the way
<plars> asac, psivaa: is that true? We are rerunning flaky tests again now? Last I was told, we don't do that now.
<plars> psivaa: dialer-app stil crashing it seems on mako, but otherwise totally green
<plars> psivaa: but sounds like there was still some rssreader flakiness there?
<alan_g> fginther: can you help with "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release" - e.g. https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-android-trusty-i386-build/475/consoleFull (we have several like this)
<asac> plars: we have to knoww hwether we have a regression
<asac> we cant tell it without rerunning them
<asac> we must record and escalate every single flaki test though
<plars> asac: ok, we are getting a mixed message then, previously we were specifically told NOT to rerun
<popey> plars: i think the difference is that you were told by didrocks not to _arbitrarily_ re-run them. asac is specifically saying we need to record (and thus fix) the flaky ones (which we have)
<popey> .. _then_ re-run
<asac> right. i need a summary of flaki tests at each end of the day
<asac> in this case it was not clearly flaki... we had like 5 days green
<asac> today red... so knowing whether its a rare flaki one etc. also helps
<plars> asac: understood, just wanted to make sure I was clear on the change. I'll plan on going back to staying up later to rerun if the tests aren't done. At least for this week... do we need any kind of coverage for this over the holiday shutdown? or do we just let things roll and see what happens on the other side
<alan_g> retoaded: can you help with "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release" - e.g. https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-android-trusty-i386-build/475/consoleFull (we have several like this)
<fginther> morning
 * alan_g discovers that his 32bit machine exhibits the same problem cross building for android.
<alan_g> fginther: morning. Did you see my question?
<fginther> alan_g, yes, looking
<cjwatson> alan_g: ppa:phablet-team/ppa doesn't appear to have trusty
<cjwatson> also, why is that looking at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu for armhf, rather than http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports?  the whole thing looks misconfigured.
<sergiusens> correct, there's is basically nothing in ppa:phablet-team that you would need
<cjwatson> ah, it's because you need [arch=i386] on that sources.list line
<cjwatson> (the archive.u.c one)
<alan_g> cjwatson: is that something I can fix?
<cjwatson> Don't know
<cjwatson> I guess you could do it in the same way that you're evidently already echoing lines onto the end of sources.list
<cjwatson> + echo 'deb [arch=armhf] http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ trusty main restricted universe multiverse'
<cjwatson> + echo 'deb [arch=armhf] http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/ppa/ubuntu trusty main'
<fginther> alan_g, the test is using a trusty-i386 chroot used by the regular i386 builds
<fginther> alan_g, cjwatson, we can try it that way
<cjwatson> so   sed -i 's/\(deb \)\(http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu\)/\1'"$(dpkg --print-architecture)"'\2/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<cjwatson> or some such
<cjwatson> er
<cjwatson> sed -i 's/\(deb \)\(http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu\)/\1 [arch='"$(dpkg --print-architecture)"'] \2/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<cjwatson> adjust paths etc. as appropriate
<alan_g> fginther: something you can fix?
<fginther> alan_g, should be able to, working on it now
<cjwatson> sil2100: I believe it's promoted now
<alan_g> fginther: cjwatson thanks
<cjwatson> I got a traceback, but it seems to have published anyway
<cjwatson> Traceback (most recent call last):
<cjwatson>   File "/srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/bin/copy-image", line 299, in <module>
<cjwatson>     os.remove(lock_file)
<cjwatson> OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/state/global.lock'
<sil2100> cjwatson: \o/ Thanks!
<psivaa> plars: sorry, just came back from lunch. guess you had the answers already? :)
<plars> psivaa: yep, thanks
<fginther> alan_g, how does this look so far? http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/mir-android-trusty-i386-build-fjg/5/console
<psivaa> plars: i have not fully converted all the jobs to use maguro-01 again
<psivaa> plars: is  that by changing the production.py and then run the setup again.. or is there a specific way to run setup just for this device?
<plars> psivaa: actually, you don't have to change production.py, just go with the default in it - only make sure no other jobs are running at the time
<plars> psivaa: when I changed it yesterday, I created a custom config file for *just* that line of jobs moving them over
<plars> psivaa: that way none of the other running jobs would be impacted
<psivaa> plars: ahh that's what i was looking for
<psivaa> plars: would be helpful if you could send me that if that's handy
<plars> psivaa:  just copy/edit production.py, but if there's nothing else running, there's no harm in running through the full set
<psivaa> plars: ack, thanks. will do that.
<alan_g> fginther: it seems that wasn't the real issue - as the build is failing anyway.
<plars> ah, that reminds me...
<plars> but cwayne isn't here :(
<mhall119> popey: top-approved, what do we need to do to let you do that?
<popey> mhall119: I don't want to
<popey> I approved, I dont think its appropriate that I approve and happrove.
<popey> I *can* already
 * balloons checks landing asks
<balloons> you going to have sergio pull the rss update?
<popey> we need to
<balloons> popey, just make sure you frame this: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/73:20131218:20131211.2/5532/
<sil2100> popey: the rssfeed app flaky test got fixed \o/ ?
<popey> sergiusens: can you release rss to the store please?
<popey> once that lands.
<sergiusens> popey, sure
<sil2100> Damn, something's wrong with me and testing on devices
<popey> [Wed Dec 18 15:38:32 2013] Buffer I/O error on device loop0, logical block 424267
<popey> [Wed Dec 18 15:38:32 2013] lost page write due to I/O error on loop0
<popey> thats bad isn't it?
<popey> [Wed Dec 18 15:38:32 2013] loop: Write error at byte offset 1716699136, length 4096.
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6594839/
<mhall119> popey: I have no problem with an approver top-approving, as long as they aren't the author or submitter
<mandel> ralsina, lool all udm branches are in trunk, code was tested and re-tested on devices, so we are ready to land it in the new img, as ralsina told me with risk because of course if we break we break the update path
<mandel> but I have tested that path too :)
<plars> psivaa: gallery-app had some problem on maguro, did you move them all back to 01 already?
<ralsina> lool: of course mandel *did* try an manual update with this version isntalled but...
<ralsina> lool: just being careful
<timp> did something bad just happen to jenkins?
<timp> all the logs linked here give me a 404 https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/headerHeightInit/+merge/199468/comments/463176
<sil2100> timp: it might not have been published yet, if you have VPN access you can use the s-jenkins versions of the links
<sil2100> timp: i.e. replace https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com with http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080
<sergiusens> popey, balloons https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/155/
<balloons> sergiusens,  "You just tried to access a feature which you don't have permission to use."
<balloons> hah
<sergiusens> balloons, sorry, it was an fyi for you ;-)
<balloons> :-p
<balloons> just fyi sergiusens I have a music app pull for you too in landing asks
<popey> sergiusens: ack
<sergiusens> balloons, if these asks were bugs assigning to me would make me notice
<sergiusens> pun :-)
<psivaa> plars: not all of them.. but gallery-app was rerun once more on maguro-01
<plars> psivaa: what do you mean not all of them? we can't have a situation where some tests are on one phone another others on a different one
<sil2100> kenvandine: hello! :)
<kenvandine> howdy sil2100
<sil2100> kenvandine: can you approve? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/missing_extra_pkgs_unity8/+merge/199495
<psivaa> plars: i know. but i earlier changed the jobs that failed on 73 to use maguro-01. got distracted in the sprint before converting all of them
<kenvandine> sil2100, done
<plars> psivaa: those are likely not running on the right version then...
<sil2100> kenvandine: thank you!
<psivaa> plars: yea, they are not..sorry.
<psivaa> plars: i'll abort them, reassign them to maguro01 and rerun them
<plars> psivaa: I was just going to suggest that - if you are busy with the sprint stuff, I'm happy to do it
<plars> psivaa: I know you're kinda tied up right now
<psivaa> plars: yea, concentrating on both does not help do either of them right :)
<psivaa> plars: so would help you do that
<popey> sil2100: i wont be at the landing meeting this evening. I have a train to catch
<psivaa> if you could do that
<plars> psivaa: absolutely, I'll take care of it now
<psivaa> plars: thanks
<sil2100> popey: ok, no problem - thanks for testing the image green!
<plars> psivaa: it's rerunning now
<psivaa> thanks plars
<popey> sergiusens: approved
<sergiusens> balloons, btw, have you been doing manta on these?
<sergiusens> cihelp is there an ETA to enable manta tests or is that waiting on definitions of other things?
<retoaded> sergiusens no ETA that I'm aware of atm; fginther? ^^^^
<balloons> sergiusens, both manta and maguro are likely to have some fun twists
<plars> sergiusens: as far as I know, they can be turned back on whenever they are needed, I'll need to confirm that the devices are still physically connected
<fginther> sergiusens, I haven't seen any formal requests for this
<retoaded> plars, they are not connected atm unless rfowler has done that in the past day or so
<plars> sergiusens: and since we've made a lot of changes since the last time they were run, I'll need to add them to the job configs, but for smoke at least, I don't think it should be a huge problems
<retoaded> which I doubt
<plars> oh
<fginther> just some "it would be nice to have" discussion
 * plars is entirely too optimistic :)
<sergiusens> oh, I'm just saying that since tablet was supposed to be one of the development focuses
<sergiusens> nothing to stress about until next year ;-)
<fginther> sergiusens, then it should be something we need to add. We'll probably need to order some hw, I doubt we have enough to cover all the testing
<sergiusens> yeah, makes sense
<fginther> sergiusens, do you know who is driving the platform definition?
<sergiusens> fginther, upper management i think
<fginther> sergiusens, ack
<cjwatson> ricmm: in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/Common, why are we privileging pbuilder?  Foundations generally recommends the use of sbuild, especially for cross-building
<cjwatson> ricmm: there may well be a mismatch here between different teams' tools, which may be fine, but if so we should use more neutral language
<sil2100> asac, robru, kenvandine, cyphermox: meeting!
<ricmm> cjwatson: legacy brain
<ricmm> please change accordingly
<sil2100> balloons: ^
<cjwatson> ricmm: ok, neutralised slightly
<balloons> sil2100, coming, running over
<asac> sil2100: latish
<asac> will check here for pings
<sil2100> asac: ok
<sil2100> cyphermox: hangout if you have a moment :)
<ricmm> cjwatson: thanks!
<robru> sil2100, feel free to assign me a bug about qtorganizer. my edit rights on the spreadsheet have been revoked, which means the only way for me to track my progress is with bugs.
<asac> sil2100: are you still on?
<asac> in the HO?
<asac> seems not
<asac> damn
<cyphermox> we just finished
<cyphermox> like, 2 minutes ago
<sil2100> balloons: do we have confirmation that the rssfeed app fix is in?
<sil2100> (by in I mean in ready to be fetched by an image)
<balloons> sil2100, looks like sergio dropped.. so let's see
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
* barjavel.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sil2100> balloons: ok, let's not wait on this any longer, let me ask cyphermox to kick a new image
<sil2100> cyphermox: could you press the 'build new image' button for us? :)
<balloons> sil2100, sorry for the delay. I confirmed the version instore is the new one from this morning
<balloons> afaict, it's in and ready
<balloons> so you should be good.. I literally just found the info I needed ;-p
<sil2100> :D
<sil2100> And Sergio just appeared when you did ;)
<mandel> sil2100, did you get a ping form ralsina about ubuntu-download-manager?
<sil2100> mandel: hi! hm, no, I don't think so - but maybe I missed the ping inbetween things
<sil2100> mandel: what is it about?
<mandel> sil2100, we have finally landed all the bug fixes we wanted in trunk (it is in the spreadsheet already) and everything was reviewed and tested
<mandel> sil2100, is a 'critical' update because if the ubuntu-download-manager is not working properly , well system image updates wont work, I'm mentioning that even though it is very well tested
<mandel> sil2100, tomorrow is my last day before the xmas break and I'd love to go knowing that it is in the image :)
<mandel> and workin
<mandel> g
<sil2100> mandel: thanks for the heads up! Let me check the spreadsheet, maybe we can land it today even - is this change has a high-risk-factor?
<mandel> sil2100, that would be perfect, that way if there is an issue I'll be around to get it fixed :)
<mandel> sil2100, the bugs are mainly performance related (faster and less memory)
<sergiusens> sil2100, wrt to music app, I'm testing the click and uploading
<sil2100> mandel: ok, so you're 100% sure that ubuntu-download-manager things are ready to land, yes?
<sil2100> sergiusens: thanks :)
<sil2100> sergiusens: let me add it to the spreadsheet then
<mandel> sil2100, yes, unit-tested, tested, re-tested, got scared, re-tested sure
<sil2100> ;)
<ralsina> mandelm sil2100: sorry did not ping yet, was on a meeting :-)
<ralsina> sil2100: mandel has sworn on a stack of bibles
<sergiusens> sil2100, it was already on the spreadsheet iirc
<sil2100> sergiusens: yes, but not in Landing Plan - only in Asks
<sil2100> But I added it and assigned to you
<sil2100> kenvandine: hi! How busy are you today? ;p
<sergiusens> sil2100, ack, the deal I made with didier was that as long as a click is in asks I'm free to update the status from there; I can work this way as well
<sil2100> mandel, ralsina: could you guys give us some good testing ideas for this?
<sil2100> sergiusens: oh, ok, wasn't aware of that ;) I don't mind!
<sil2100> It's just paper-work
<mandel> sil2100, sure, I have two really good ones, do you want me to send you an email?
<mandel> sil2100, or over here?
<kenvandine> sil2100, well i'm trying to avoid distractions to nail some stuff down before the holiday
<kenvandine> sil2100, but i can help out where needed
<sil2100> kenvandine: could I assign something to you? You could also ask robru for some help and/or just re-assign it to him ;) (just he doesn't have write rights to the spreadsheet)
<sil2100> kenvandine: it's ubuntu-download-manager, it's in the plan
<kenvandine> ok
<ralsina> sil2100: well, one is downloading and installing an app
<sil2100> mandel: could you send those test-cases to kenvandine and robru ? Thanks!
<ralsina> sil2100: the other is much trickier which is testing an image update. You surely see how that's hard to test :-(
<mandel> sil2100, sure, will add you too
<asac> sil2100: are we promting 74?
<asac> did this image come out 100% without retrying?
<asac> plars: ?
<sil2100> asac: 74 I still don't see maguro final results
<sergiusens> ralsina, mandel this may be an aproximation: mount -o remount,rw / && dpkg -i udm.deb && reboot && system-image-cli [full update download options]
<plars> asac: on mako, I haven't tried anything yet, I'm rerunning all of maguro right now because there was some doubt about the device it was running on
<asac> sil2100: ic... but we have testing done?
<asac> plars: mako seems 100% without retry... wow :)
<sil2100> asac: so I wouldn't promote that, also popey didn't test-ACK that yet manually
<plars> asac: there were 2 crashes on mako though
<sil2100> asac: since I guess he's still driving somewhere, so he's off
<asac> sil2100: right, are we trying to get the test feedback on 74 and promote or are we going for 73?
<plars> asac: one of which was in system-settings tests
<mandel> sergiusens, ok, that is actually a quite good one
<asac> plars: right.
<asac> crashes are not good
<asac> havent
<asac> are they new?
<asac> or flaki/before?
<plars> asac: calendar is still failing on maguro (has been for a while now) and music hit a failure that seems to be on and off.it's running the calculator tests now so a bit more than 50% of the way through it seems
<sil2100> asac: 73 we promoted already, as mentioned in the update e-mail
<asac> ah cool
<asac> then lets ensure we get the issues with the current image sumamrized
<plars> asac: the dialer-app crash is definitely not new, the systems settings one is though
<sil2100> SInce it had 100% green on mako and no issues in manual testing ;)
<asac> so we can escalate and have folks look
<sil2100> Indeed!
 * sil2100 needs to go soon
<asac> plars: right. and we got a new system-settings?
<asac> sil2100: do the system settings folks know about the regression?
<asac> and are working on it?
<asac> sil2100: after thats kicked off, call it a day :)
<asac> hehe
<plars> I don't think so, but there was one recently
<sergiusens> mandel, glad to help
<cyphermox> sil2100: still need a rebuilt?
<sil2100> cyphermox: yes, I mean, we need a new image kicked ;) If you didn't kick one yet of course!
<sil2100> asac: which regression? We don't run system-settings tests on smoketesting?
<mandel> sergiusens, one question, should I specify where to find the .deb or it is assumed that it is from trunk?
<cyphermox> done
<sil2100> cyphermox: thank you
<sergiusens> mandel, for a landing request I would assume trunk, and if it's in daily release it may be the daily release ppa or if you get stuck on proposed the one in proposed
<asac> sil2100: plars was talkinga bout system settings crashes
<asac> those i refer to
<sergiusens> mandel, really depends on how your project was setup
<mandel> sergiusens, ok
<sergiusens> mandel, which sadly isn't really consistent
<mandel> sergiusens, afaik there is a daily ppa, I need to check that
<sergiusens> mandel, this one perhaps https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+packages?field.name_filter=download&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=trusty ?
<mandel> sergiusens, it is that package, but not that version, that is very old...
<mandel> I wonder what has happened :-/
<mandel> ralsina, I'm sorry to do this.. but can you take a look, is close to 20:00 here and I should stop working soon
<sergiusens> cyphermox, sil2100  when you daily release ubuntu download manager does it get stuck in the daily build ppa until someone promotes it?
<ralsina> mandel: of course
<mandel> ralsina, thx, I really appreciate it
<mandel> ralsina, then EOD for me
<ralsina> sergiusens: yes, it goes to daily build until we ask for it to be updated in the image
<ralsina> sergiusens: IIRC
<sergiusens> then it should be a no brainer to ask for a build :-)
<ralsina> sergiusens: I have very little idea of how to do that
<ralsina> sergiusens: so, IIUC we have the daily build in that PPA... but it's still yesterday's?
<sergiusens> ralsina, it's a ping to cyphermox, sil2100 et. al.
<dobey> it's from dec 16 (so 2 days) yeah
<sil2100> sergiusens: yes, someone needs to publish it manually once it's done
<sergiusens> sil2100, but it needs to be triggered, seems it hasn't
<sergiusens> at least not today
<ralsina> I thought those were automatic
<popey> 18:42:35 < sil2100> asac: so I wouldn't promote that, also popey didn't test-ACK that yet manually
<ralsina> maybe we merged after it was built
<popey> i wont be able to ack that tonight, am afk
<sil2100> sergiusens, ralsina: yes, it should be automatic, but we're firing those manually right now
<popey> i presume you're talking about #74
<ralsina> sergiusens: ah, ok
<sil2100> sergiusens, ralsina: but kenvandine or robru will fire those when doing the landing
<sil2100> Actually, I'll do it now
<sil2100> kenvandine: ^
<asac> popey: dont worry
<ralsina> sil2100: cool then, thanks
<asac> we have 73 out
<asac> thanks!
<sil2100> popey: yes, no worries ;)
<asac> sil2100: thanks as well ... hope you get off and are back tomorrow so we can digest the issues we need to hunt down still !
<sergiusens> popey, are you already out?
<sil2100> asac: sure! I guess let's wait for tomorrow morning with that, still need to finish some things up and then EOD ;) So just poke-remind me about those in the morning
<asac> sil2100: yep. cya
<popey> sergiusens: i am out, yes
<sergiusens> popey, want me to ack the music app myslef from the store or leave a note for it to wait for you?
<popey> if you're happy it passes tests, ack it
<popey> i also have a broken device (see paste above) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6594839/ - dunno when I'll have a working device
<sergiusens> popey, ok, I'll ask balloons for a mako test
<sergiusens> balloons, can you test http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/music-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/com.ubuntu.music_1.1.281_armhf.click on mako?
<sergiusens> balloons, public link: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/music-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/com.ubuntu.music_1.1.281_armhf.click
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<balloons> sergiusens, yes I can test..
<sergiusens> balloons, thanks, I updated the spreadsheet with some info fwiw
<sergiusens> balloons, I don't consider it a blocker unless there are failures on mako which I don't have
<balloons> sergiusens, the landing asks sheet? I don't see anything different
<balloons> running tests now
<balloons> oO fginther.. wondering if you might shed insight into this merge: https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/fix-1261926-loader-centre/+merge/199376. Looks like a stuck job perhaps: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/music-app-ci/405/
<balloons> I tried to rebuild it, looking deeper now, but
<balloons> mm.. yes, slaves are offline
<sergiusens> balloons, it's in the other sheet
<sergiusens> balloons, row 369
<balloons> ahh, got it
<sergiusens> 1/12 << 1/9 so it's still good for me
<sergiusens> and maguro is decapitated anyways :-P
<balloons> ahh, same test failing.. as in the new tests added didn't fail, just prexisting stuff
<sergiusens> balloons, do you want to take a look at the code or just wing it?
<balloons> sergiusens, lol, I didn't look.. my statement wasn't phrased as a question, but it was :-)
<balloons> so test_create_playlist_from_songs_tab has a failure in your paste
<sergiusens> balloons, yes, but it passes on a second run
<sergiusens> balloons, the assert is missing an eventually perhaps?
<sergiusens> balloons, there's no Eventually in self.assertThat(playlist, Not(Is(None)))
<balloons> sergiusens, since we are green, and this is new stuff, it could be worth holding because of a flaky test. I wonder how best to note it
<sergiusens> balloons, I'll just annotate blocked in the plan
<balloons> sergiusens, could we get a bug filed for this.. with what you are seeing, since I can't reproduce..
<balloons> we'll work it that way and ask for a land again when it's sorted
<balloons> I'll assign it out
<sergiusens> balloons, sure thing
<asac> doanac: hi ... is it accurte to say that the preferred way to integrate test payloads that should be run in the future on images (and at all other stages) is by adding support in utah for them?
<doanac> asac: you mean like an MP3 to test audio?
<asac> hmmm
 * asac wonders if he should become more specific
<asac> doanac: so maybe lets start: what would it take to embrace qmltest for image testing?
<asac> doanac: i assume you need to write an execution and result transformation wrapper?
<asac> that gets input: ADB handle
<asac> doanac: or should we avoid touching utah as the new world comes up?
<doanac> asac: i don't think you'd touch utah exactly. you'd be writing a test that compatible with utah.
<doanac> that's a bit pedantic though.
<doanac> nobody has ever really recommended anything, but if i were the test author, i'd bundle my test data with my test case. they are likely going to be dependent on one another
<fginther> balloons, looking
<Laney> fginther: please could you re-run glib2.0's autopkgtest?
<Laney> (I believe proposed-migration needs both architectures to be re-run to notice the new results, even though amd64 already passed)
<fginther> balloons, http://91.189.93.70:8080/ is working again
<fginther> Laney, looking
<balloons> fginther, ty!
<Laney> fginther: On http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-glib2.0/35/ I think, click Matrix Reloaded, tick both architectures and then the go button
<fginther> Laney, it's running now
<Laney> merci
<fginther> Laney, it passed
<Laney> it sure did! ♥
<asac> doanac: hmm
<asac> doanac: i still dont know what that means
<asac> what exactly does a test have to do so i can just run it against our images?
<asac> output the right format? what format can you do?
<doanac> asac: a utah compatible test just needs to exit 0/1
<doanac> the qmltest scenario feels similar to what we do for testing autopilot
<asac> doanac: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/+junk/qmltestrunner-qml-only
<asac> doanac: i think you branch tht, go in here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/+junk/qmltestrunner-qml-only/files/head:/tests/qmltestrunner/
<asac> and run run.sh
<asac> doanac: i was told we couldpackage that .qml test also
<asac> so not needed to be in source
<asac> not sure how all that works anyway with click
<asac> maybe in a branch is just ok?
<doanac> asac:  i think so. you could probably write a utah wrapper that:
<doanac> 1) pulls the branch down
<asac> where is our click utah wrapper? :)
<doanac> 2) runs "make check"
 * asac tries to find utah-test-cases branch
<asac> err ubuntu
<ricmm> is CI down?
<doanac> asac: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/files
<ricmm> ah no nvm
<asac> doanac: i think i am in there
<asac> doanac: so i start from an autopilot test
<doanac> asac: here's an example of an autopilot test that's not packaged, but in a branch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/files/head:/tests/click_image_tests/
<asac> and just do that for each test i want to run?
<asac> doanac: wait. i am talking about testing an autopilot for an app that is in a click
<asac> not testing somethign like an image
<doanac> does it matter? your test definition does 2 things. 1) grab code if you need for setup. 2) run a command
<asac> doanac: well, my problem is how to grab the exact right code
<asac> e.g the rev of the tests that match what installed
<asac> how is that done for click?
<doanac> there's an attribute in the click package that has its bzr-revno
<asac> doanac: right. but where is the utah definition that does that?
<asac> that uses that rev to pull exactly that
<doanac> asac: utah doesn't pull. we run phablet-click-setup which pre-populates all the tests we want onto the device
<asac> then i dont know how to do this :)
<asac> well. let me try tomorrow again... its getting late
<asac> thanks!
<doanac> k. an actual meeting might be easier for this type of thing
<doanac> np
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<plars> balloons: seem to be getting a failure in weather-app again with the refresh_tabs test: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/75:20131218.2:20131218.2/5552/ubuntu-weather-app-autopilot/
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<thomi> doanac: still around?
<plars> and the maguro crapped out again
<plars> *sigh*
<thomi> fginther: doanac, we were talking about this earlier today.. turns out it exists already: https://launchpad.net/tribunal
<plars> asac, I'm going to restart all the maguro jobs on a different device, rfowler: maguro-01 went belly-up again
<doanac> fginther: nice find
<doanac> cjohnston, josepht: ^^ cool tool "tribunal"
<plars> ok, we're back on maguro-06
<plars> have to run out for a bit, will be back later to check on things with 75
<doanac> downside of tribunal is it seems to be client-side
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-12-19
<lool> hey folks
<sil2100> om26er: hello! Are you free for some maguro testing of image 76? :)
<om26er> sil2100, sure, let me upgrade
<sil2100> om26er: thank you!
<lool> sil2100: what was the blocker bug for promotion yesterday?  something related to setting or upgrades?
<lool> sil2100: is it fixed now?
<sil2100> lool: hm, there was no particular promotion blocker, since we promoted all we could - we didn't promote any other image because we didn't manual-test those through ;)
<sil2100> lool: there was an online settings test crash on maguro, but it's just flaky
<popey> can someone test video playback on the latest image?
<popey> it's broken here
<sil2100> I'll try upgrading
<popey> also. why does mediaplayer do facebook/twitter/friends stuff?
<lool> sil2100: ah ok
<popey> I just realised that I only get notification of tweets / facebook messages _after_ I open a video
 * popey will file a bug 
<lool> popey: video playback >> regression from :73?
<popey> yes
<lool> sil2100: did we keep the URL of the online settings issue?  would be good to escalate
<sil2100> lool: not yet, someone noticed it late late evening yesterday, so it was already my EOD
<om26er> sil2100, on the latest image video player does not play videos, seems it crashes
<om26er> sil2100, on both mako and maguro that is
<sil2100> Ouch
<sil2100> Ok, so it's confirmed then, let's see the changes between those images
<om26er> in one of the image gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg was dropped, probably that ?
<om26er> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131218.changes
<sil2100> Yes, see that as well, hm hm
<om26er> sil2100, where is the official place to check changes between images ?
<sil2100> I wonder why?
<sil2100> om26er: I always use the pages generated by ogra_'s magic
<om26er> haha seems popey already reported that ^^ :p
<om26er> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6598991/
<sil2100> om26er, popey: anyway, try filling out a bug for this one, in the meantime I'll try to check what dep-change could have really caused this
<popey> ya
<popey> will file a bug
<popey> om26er: bug 1262600
<ubot5> bug 1262600 in mediaplayer-app (Ubuntu) "mediaplayer no longer plays video in image #76" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1262600
<popey> also bug 1262607
<ubot5> bug 1262607 in friends (Ubuntu) "Social notifications only appear after mediaplayer is opened" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1262607
<mandel> sil2100, did ralsina tell you want was needed for udm? I had to EOD because it was very late and told him to take care of that
<ralsina> mandel: he got the rebuild started, it's in the landing plan, manual testing was discussed
<mandel> ralsina, awesome!
<mandel> ralsina, buenos dias! ;)
<ralsina> mandel: but it all happened in like 3 minutes after you left :-)
<mandel> ralsina, great!
<popey> also bug 1262611
<ubot5> bug 1262611 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Network indicator doesn't display until you pull down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1262611
<sil2100> mandel, ralsina: hello!
<sil2100> So, I expected that Ken or Robert will handle the release of this one yesterday, but sadly it didn't happen
<sil2100> I'll pick it up in a moment and do it till EOD
<ralsina> sil2100: awesome, thanks!
<sil2100> (before EOD)
<sil2100> Just need to finish something first and deal with the mediaplayer-app regression
<mandel> sil2100, superb! thx a lot
<Laney> if you have an image which still has the gst stuff installed, install aptitude and then run aptitude why <packagename>
<psivaa> sil2100: lool: maguro tests completed, re-running unity8 now. pls let me know if you want me to rerun anything next
<sil2100> psivaa: thanks!
<sil2100> lool: I think we can kick a new build in the meantime
<sil2100> But no promoting until the mediaplayer-app flock is resolved
<popey> sil2100: is the gst thing fixed then?
<lool> sil2100: ok
<lool> sil2100: buildin
<sil2100> popey: no, but we won't make it for the morning build anyway - if we fix it we'll catch it in the evening
<asac> sil2100: who needs to help on the flock issue?
<asac> or is it all sorted?
<sil2100> asac: for now I don't have time for that, we have a big regression with video playback and I'm trying to get to the root cause
<asac> sil2100: i referred to:
<asac> 12:23 < sil2100> But no promoting until the mediaplayer-app flock is resolved
<asac> hence i thought that was the main blocker :)
<asac> sil2100: who owns mediaplayer?
<asac> sil2100: was that regression in the promoted image?
<asac> or is that new?
<sil2100> asac: from what popey said it wasn't in the promoted image
<sil2100> popey: you tested on 73 and it was ok there, right?
<popey> 73 works, 76 does not
<popey> did not test 74 or 75
<sil2100> popey: ok, so it's not gst lack's fault
<sil2100> Damn, it doesn't make much sense - I tried it on my device and I get a segfault as well
<sil2100> asac: bfiller and renato are responsible for mediaplayer, both are not on - but let's see what we can do by ourselves
<asac> sil2100: by ourselves? thats not really the way we should do it
<asac> get them involved
<asac> of course if you have identified a source through bisecting fior them thats good
<asac> but rather escalate early and often
<asac> than holding on to things for ourselves to clean
<asac> we got this: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131218.changes
<asac> dropping stuff
<sil2100> Yes, get them involved, but I'm not going to block on them not being around
<sil2100> asac: but it's 73, which was good
<asac> sure not block
<asac> thought they were around
<asac> if we are sure
<asac> then its probably lxc-android-config and friends
<asac> and lxc
<asac> try downgrading those
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131218.1.changes
<asac> other candidate (maybe even more related frfom topic) is https://www.flyn.org/projects/libdmapsharing/
<asac> we upgraded that
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131218.2.changes
<asac> sil2100: try downgrading those two things
<sil2100> asac: I already tried libdmapsharing earlier but didn't help, now I'm trying to recover from my device being broken by a downgrade of lxc
<sil2100> But I'm slowly triaging
<asac> sil2100: check with -touch folks
<asac> i think its not trivial to downgrade lxc
<asac> etc.
<asac> ogra_: ^^ do you nkow :)
<asac> (sorry)
<ogra_> asac, hmm, ask stgraber ? ... (he is in europe)
<ogra_> is that about video playback ?
<ogra_> (why are you discussing lxc ?? )
<asac> ogra_: yeah. video playback regression
<asac> ogra_: because its pretty much the only thing that changed
<asac> but look :)
<ogra_> right, must be a dependency change somewhere
<asac> oh wait
<asac> i think i misrad the changes :)
<ogra_> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg was dropped for whatever reason
<asac> its either http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131218.2.changes
<ogra_> i see that xnox did demote it recently to a recommends in another package (which would remove it from touch if that was the dep we need) but thats was end of nov and doesnt seem related
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131219.1.changes
<asac> or http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131219.changes
<asac> ogra_: the image produced based on 18.1 was good
<sil2100> It's not lxc's fault anyway
<ogra_> definitely not
<sil2100> Image 74 plays fine
<xnox> ogra_: it's dropped for very good reasons, which are outlined in the bug report.
<asac> right
<asac> hence
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131218.2.changes
<ogra_> xnox, might be, it is essential for touch
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131219.changes
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131219.1.changes
<asac> are the candidates
<asac> we checked libdmapsharing
<asac> guess if lxc we can rule out
<asac> there is only upstart-app-launch
<asac> left
<asac> sil2100: tried that?
<xnox> ogra_: it is not. we legally cannot ship ffmpeg, it's blacklisted, it's not installable in the archive and about to fall out. If you need back the support for those codecs, the app in question must be ported to gstreamer1.0 and use libav
<asac> i guess if its about "cant start playback"
<asac> it smeels like its again upstart-app-launch
<xnox> ogra_: the bug has been set at critical priority, since saucy, yet it hasn't been touched nor fixed yet.
<ogra_> xnox, well, without gsdtreamer.-ffmpeg, no video playback
<asac> ogra_: the image 73 and 74 are good
<sil2100> asac: I'll check that, but damn the app is starting fine, just crashes suddenly
<asac> the drop happened for 73
<asac> so...
<xnox> ogra_: it's not installable either any more. it's about to fallout on all architectures from the archive.
<asac> sil2100: are you sure its not on 74 and 73?
<ogra_> xnox, we added it on request of management
<sil2100> asac: sure, it's not gst
<ogra_> xnox, that means no video playbaclk on touch then
<xnox> ogra_: good, it's also blacklisted from all ubuntu releasable images as per TC.
<sil2100> asac: I just have 74 on my device and it's fine, 73 was fine as well as popey said
<asac> xnox: yes. it was added explicitely. who triggered the removal?
<xnox> ogra_: please use other codecs.
<ogra_> xnox, there were long discussions with legal and management before pulling it in
<ogra_> xnox, we cant
<sil2100> I'll just continue digging, no need for everyone to look into that
<cjwatson> if you want to override the TB you should talk to the TB
<cjwatson> not Canonical management
<xnox> ogra_: in that case please use gstreamer1.0-libav as soon as possible. let me look up the bug report.
<xnox> asac: what's the progress on https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1221968 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1221968 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "GStreamer 1.0 port of video thumbnailing" [Critical,In progress]
<ogra_> cjwatson, lool and pmcgowan were involved in the discussion ... i even refused ot have my name on the seed change
<xnox> asac: this has been critical since september and still not resolved.
<ogra_> please talk to them
<asac> xnox: dot know the status
<ogra_> all i know is that ffmpeg is currently needed
<xnox> asac: this is the correct way to pull in gstreamer ffmpeg backend in trusty
<asac> xnox: still, who triggered the removal>?
<cjwatson> ogra_: I didn't address you specifically; anyone who's attempting to override the TB for something within the domain of the Ubuntu project must talk to the TB
<cjwatson> rather than working around them
<xnox> asac: can you please get it fixed faster?
<asac> i dont know
<cjwatson> it's not OK to just ignore it
<asac> i am not familiar with the technical reasons
<asac> i just want to ensure that we dont shart shoot each others and talk to each other
<asac> before doing things like this
<xnox> asac: the demotion of ffmpeg1.0 dependency was blocking approximately 200 packages migration in -proposed, including gtk stack, server stack, samba4 stack. This was done part of the elaborate libav9 transitions.
<asac> i dont understand
<xnox> asac: it's part of the plan to resolve _not_ having two sets of gstreamer stacks on the touch & desktop images.
<asac> i dont want to know the reaons, just who did it and why there was not even a single line of talk about it
<ogra_> xnox, but we cant remove the working stuff before we have the new stuff ready
<cjwatson> are you sure there was not a single line of talk about it, rather than talk you didn't see?
<cjwatson> I saw lots of chatter about the libav transition
<xnox> asac: the problem is that gallery-app is not ported to gstreamer1.0 and all requests to get that sorted have been ignored by gallery-app upstream, which is holding back the rest of the ubuntu.
<asac> noone appraoched those that are doinmg the touch image and try to bring a phone together
<asac> at least i didnt hear it
<xnox> asac: i've appoach lool and assignee of bug report bug 1221968 about it.
<ubot5> bug 1221968 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "GStreamer 1.0 port of video thumbnailing" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221968
<ogra_> xnox, so instead of trying harder to get uphstream to fix it you just make the touch images unusable ?
<xnox> asac: who should I  have talked to about  it?
<asac> ok
<asac> well.
<asac> xnox: landing team
<cjwatson> ogra_: how is this a productive approach
<ogra_> xnox, upstreams manager ?
<xnox> asac: landing team does not right code?
<asac> xnox: if you feel you might change the features of the touch image, alwasy go to the lnding team
<xnox> ogra_: how would i know who that is?
<ogra_> asking ?
<asac> xnox: its not about the solution. its about telling someone that you are about to kick ffmpeg out of our iamge
<asac> anyway. so whats the fallout?
<asac> ogra_: ?
<ogra_> cjwatson, it is productive to find a way to solve this differently than by making touch images unreleasable the next time it happens
<asac> do we have no working audio?
<asac> people said that image 73 was good
<asac> so not sure if they didnt test it
<cjwatson> ogra_: shouting at people is not productive
<ogra_> i didnt shout
<asac> shouting?
<asac> didnt hear that :)
<ogra_> i asked why it was not tried harder to get upstream to fix it
<cjwatson> I assume that gallery-app must have gone through the landing pipeline, since it was daily-released
<xnox> asac: this was discussed on #ubuntu-release and #ubuntu-devel and was proposed and reviewed and accepted upstream which you should see plenty of bug-mail and code review changes, which has passed all of the CI and autopilot on premerge and post-merge.
<xnox> asac: and it was done a long time ago.
<cjwatson> however due to the abysmally crappy spreadsheet I cannot check history
<ogra_> cjwatson, it sure did
<cjwatson> therefore, the landing team was consulted
<asac> kk
<asac> if that was done then ignore
<cjwatson> but you have chosen to micromanage everything so you probably can't see the wood for the trees as a result ...
<cjwatson> so meh
<cjwatson> I should go on holidy
<cjwatson> a
 * ogra_ should go back to that again too 
<ogra_> sil2100, so did you try to roll back gstreamer and reinstall ffmpeg already ?
<asac> ogra_: the image that has the gstreamer change didnt have the regression
<asac> hence this whole discussion is slightly moot :)
<Laney> how do I check this bug?
<sil2100> ogra_: yes, actually - using an image that's already missing the gstreamer stuff it still works fine
<asac> ogra_: but you said you knew that there is now  something broken, what exactly is it?
<xnox> asac: you made me feel really bad just now. i do not feel welcome. And the tone of above discussion and how it was started, is over the top for me, what i consider a healthy working environment. Especially, when it's unwarranted.
<sil2100> ogra_: so it's not gst
 * sil2100 is bisecting further
<sil2100> One by one, I'll get to it
<popey> ogra_: i tried reinstalling gstreamer on #76 and it didn't fix the issue
<ogra_> k
<popey> I still couldn't play video
<ogra_> popey, ffmpeg as well ?
<popey> it pulled in all the dropped packages
<popey> the ones listed in the bug
<ogra_> and rolled back the updated ones ?
<popey> no, i just added gstreamer and the libav friends
<popey> didnt roll anything else back
<sil2100> ogra_: but as I said, image 74 which is already after the dropping works fine
<ogra_> oh, please do that too
<popey> revert what? specifically?
<sil2100> This regression makes me sad :<
<popey> meh, shit happens
<ogra_> libgstreamer0.10-0
<popey> revert to 0.10.36-1.2ubuntu2 right?
<popey> as per http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131218.changes
<ogra_> yep
<popey> k, ta
<asac> xnox: yeah sorry, wasnt very well done well by me. you are very welcome
<asac> i didnt want to know about the WHO because i want to complain about him doing something wrong, i just wanted to understand who to talk to to figure if the coordination on this was done right or if we have a process problem.
<xnox> asac: apologies accepted.
<popey> E: Version '0.10.36-1.2ubuntu2' for 'libgstreamer0.10-0' was not found
<popey> bah
<ogra_> xnox, sorry, i think it was my fault steering it in that direction ... i didnt mean to blame you specifically
<popey> ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃
<sil2100> popey: you have to dl it from LP manually, sadly
<popey> oof
<asac> xnox: so by now i think i guessed it was you and you did it properly and we dont even have a known regressiono from the issue. so i am happy :)
<ogra_> popey, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer0.10/0.10.36-1.2ubuntu2
<sil2100> ogra_, popey: the sad thing... I think I upgraded every package that makes sense from image 74 and I still have working video! All that is left is autopilot-related packages o_O
<popey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer0.10/0.10.36-1.2ubuntu2/+build/5326960/+files/libgstreamer0.10-0_0.10.36-1.2ubuntu2_armhf.deb looks good
<xnox> asac: right, but that would be WHAT and WHERE =))) e.g. upload changelogs, merge proposals, landing spreadsheet / bug tracker mail / history. The more audit logs, the better. Which of all the listed, landing spreadsheet is the one that has the least audit history.
<xnox> asac: anyway, let's work on resolving any anomalies that are present.
<ogra_> sil2100, thats why i think it is gstreamer .... probably there is some user db in ~/ thats not properly set up on fresh installs ... none of the package changes after r73 can have caused this
<popey> nope
<popey> downgraded libgstreamer and added gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg and friends, and video still doesn't play
<ogra_> k
<sil2100> hm, maybe ogra_ is right, like...
<ogra_> the one thing we dont reflect are android changes ...
<sil2100> Maybe I should do a whole wipe of my system and then try 74
<ogra_> were there any android uploads the last days
<ogra_> that could have broken the codecs on the android side ?
<sil2100> ogra_: do you know of a place where we could check that?
<ogra_> well, android is a package like any other :)
<ogra_> uploads should have been asked at the landing meetings
 * ogra_ checks the changes ML
<popey> is that in /system/vendor/lib ?
<sil2100> I just did a apt-get dist-upgrade on my device even and no breakage ;p
<ogra_> not sure where the codecs actually live
<popey> looks like /system/lib
<ogra_> sil2100, that kind of points to android, there were two uploads yesterday, but neitrher should have any impact
<sil2100> hm hm
<ogra_> popey, rsalveti or jhodapp should be able to tell you what to look for
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks for your help!
<sil2100> ogra_: now, I think it's time to get back on holidays ;) We'll try to poke people around for this
<ogra_> heh, k
<sil2100> ogra_: at least now we know a possible direction in which to go!
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6214995/ ... thats the way to replace the android bits
<ogra_> (grabbed from the android deb you want to use)
<ogra_> you want to test 20131202-2236-0ubuntu2
 * ogra_ goes back to play with his home automation ...
<popey> sil2100: daker says #75 has the problem too
<popey> which narrows it down a bit
<ogra_> android changed between 74 and 75
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/ ... 20131211.2 	 in 74 vs 20131218.2 in 75
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> So...
<asac> ok so i guess we dont have a good view on those changes?
<sil2100> We at least know that there is a 90% chance that it's android
<ogra_> (that should really use the package version ... not sure why we add a date there)
<ogra_> asac, trusty-changes has ... first one was just emulator related ... second replaces the opendjk version that we dont really use in the device images (also emulator related)
<ogra_> asac, but it could be that i.e. something in the toolchain changed or some such
<asac> doesnt sound like it could cause issues, but well. what else could it be
<asac> how can we test this?
<ogra_> right, someone needs to roll back the android part on a i.e. 76 image
<ogra_> see the pastebin above
<asac> just downgrading android package and run some tool to update the container?
<ogra_> garb the android deb, unpack and then do the steps from the past
<asac> kk
<ogra_> *paste
<asac> sil2100: you think thats good enough to try? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6214995/
<xnox> .... we did have eglibc 2.17 -> 2.18 changed recently. it was validated a lot, but there are subtle breakage here & there (e.g. i did have to fix cross toolchains, and java exposed a random / non-deterministic crash)
<xnox> can eglibc down-grade be tried?
<sil2100> asac: I'm reading this up, I guess I can try this - but I would have to upgrade to the latest image
<sil2100> popey: or maybe you feel adventurous? What image does your device have?
<sil2100> xnox: when did that change happen?
<ogra_> you can theoretically omit the boot.img stuff from the paste btw ...
<ogra_> system.img is the important change you want to look at
<ogra_> (kernel and initrd didnt change in a while)
<popey> sil2100: 76 currently
<ogra_> xnox, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/ nothing there shows a libc update ... (between 20131218 and 20131219.1)
<ogra_> i see a libneon though
 * popey lunches
<xnox> ogra_: neon only had a ftbfs fix on !armhf
<ogra_> but only in the last image
<ogra_> right
<sil2100> ogra_: I tried upgrading libneon as well, so damn
<ogra_> cant be it
<ogra_> well, try the android rollback
<sil2100> Will do
<sil2100> popey: can you try that ^ I'm upgrading now to something newer so that I can try downgrading
<ogra_> only line 6 to 15
<ogra_> (and 1+2)
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sil2100> ogra_: is this the package's deb we need to fetch? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/20131202-2236-0ubuntu2
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/20131202-2236-0ubuntu2/+build/5325024/+files/android_20131202-2236-0ubuntu2_all.deb in fact
<Laney> void QGstreamerPlayerSession::processInvalidMedia(QMediaPlayer::Error, const QString&)
<Laney> void QGstreamerPlayerSession::stop()
<Laney> 0:00:01.014680298  3457  0x1a9c600 WARN           mirbufferpool mirpool.c:318:gst_mir_buffer_pool_release_buffer:<mirbufferpool0> delegate is NULL, rendering will not function
<Laney> void QGstreamerPlayerSession::setSeekable(bool) false
<Laney> AbstractPlayer: Internal data stream error.
<popey> sil2100: try what?
<popey> aha, android rollback
<Laney> GST_DEBUG=*:3 mediaplayer-app /home/phablet/Videos/small.ogg --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/mediaplayer-app.desktop
<Laney> is useful
<xnox> Laney++
<Laney> not sure why reverting stuff is the first step in debugging
<xnox> Laney: yeah, reverting individual pieces takes one into a _new_ state, not into a _known_ state (good/bad)
<sil2100> It wasn't the first step in debugging, I actually tried looking at the output but since I'm completely unfamiliar with the codebases, I moved on to a different way of finding the problem
<sil2100> Not to block on waiting for upstream to appear, as it's the upstream who should help in finding the bug essentially
<sil2100> ogra_: where can I get simg2img ?
<ogra_> android-tools-fsutils
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks again!
<sil2100> Since dlocate was silent today
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> ogra_, popey, asac: after downgrading android, video playback works!
<ogra_> good
<asac> sil2100: nice one :)
<asac> rsalveti: ^^
<asac> :)
<ogra_> now the question is why xnox' uploads with only unrelared changes can have caused this ... i guess you need to ask rsalveti
 * ogra_ guesses there are additional in-tree changes that were picked up 
<sil2100> Strangeness, but at least the component is locked on and we can poke specific people
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks for all the good advice, I wouldn't know how to downgrade android completely ;/
<ogra_> now you do :)
<xnox> ogra_: well no change rebuilds do trigger bugs.
<xnox> ogra_: we've had that in the past. compare build-logs / build-deps used?
<ogra_> xnox, for android ?
<xnox> ogra_: yeah. it fetches stuff from the archive at build-time.
<ogra_> i dont think the deps changed at all
<ogra_> though indeed someone should check the logs ;)
<ogra_> but thats up to someone not on vacation ;)
<fginther> morning
<sergiusens> ogra_, didn't the kernels change?
<ogra_> sergiusens, not within this week i think
<sil2100> ogra_: I'll try taking a look after lunch
<rsalveti> ogra_: hey
<rsalveti> ogra_: thought you were in vacation
<rsalveti> what's up?
<rsalveti> let me read the backlog
<ogra_> rsalveti, i'm working on my home automation system (well, mainly on the heating control)
<ogra_> so i'm around on the kbd ;)
<ogra_> rsalveti, looks like one of the recent android rebuilds broke video playback
<ogra_> rsalveti, rolling back to 20131202-2236-0ubuntu2 makes it work again
<rsalveti> wow, interesting, wonder how
<rsalveti> hm, maybe because the video compat side changed as well as it used the latest hybris version
<rsalveti> which device?
<ogra_> yeah, i was thinking about hybris too
<ogra_> mako mainly ... not sure someone tested on maguro
<popey> yes, maguro too
<popey> i tested mako, om26er tested maguro
<rsalveti> great, let me take a look
<sil2100> Back
<sil2100> rsalveti: it's on both mako and maguro, only tested those two
<rsalveti> yeah, I should have enough now to debug it further
<rsalveti> thanks a lot
<sil2100> rsalveti: thanks for taking a look into that! Let us know once you have some info ;)
<rsalveti> sure :-)
<rsalveti> hm, the hybris compat side didn't change comparing with the previous version
<ogra_> rsalveti, culd it be that something needs a rebuild against the new headers on the ubuntu side ?
<rsalveti> shouldn't be needed, as it was working with previous android
<rsalveti> just reverting android made it work, right?
<rsalveti> I'll confirm this locally as well
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> rsalveti, following http://paste.ubuntu.com/6214995/(without the boot.img bits since that didnt change)
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, thanks
<popey> can anyone else reproduce bug 1262711 ?
<ubot5> bug 1262711 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity crashes with lots of music displayed in expanded music category in home scope" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1262711
<rsalveti> sil2100: ogra_: guess I found the issue, testing the fix in a sec
<sil2100> rsalveti: !
<sil2100> rsalveti: great news! Could you shed some light on it when you have a moment?
<rsalveti> sure
<rsalveti> sil2100: ogra_: pushed the fix (libhybris), once in we need to bump the android package again and trigger a new image
<ogra_> asac, ^^^
<sil2100> rsalveti: ACK!
<ogra_> rsalveti, awesome !!
<rsalveti> will send the details over email
<sil2100> Excellent timing, I guess this way we'll have the regression out of the way for our evening image
<sil2100> rsalveti: big thanks!
<asac> sound there is good news? :)
<asac> thanks so much everyone! :)
<sil2100> \o/
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<ogra_> woah ... tapping on activity in the browser takes a century to come up
<ogra_> the same for trying to go to the bookmarks inside the activity window .. nearly a minute
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, that's a bit problematic, would be nice to have it fixed somewhen ;/
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> really annoying
<sil2100> Our browser is not super usable
<ogra_> i rarely use bookmarks, but i'm just working on a heating control webapp over here and dusring development i sometimes use bookmarks for testing the webapp pages
<ogra_> really slows me down
 * ogra_ curses perl 
<kgunn> doanac: hiya! just need some guidance...we're trying to do a full smoke dry run on a feature branch manually...
<kgunn> and one of the tests listed is "sdk"
<doanac> kgunn: okay. let me find that test
<kgunn> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/77:20131219.1:20131218.2/5572/sdk/
<xnox> i'd guess it means ubuntu-ui-toolkit, or is there an entry for that as well?
<kgunn> doanac: just need to know how to run it
<kgunn> xnox: there's a seperate test for ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<xnox> kgunn: right. sorry.
<kgunn> np
<xnox> kgunn: jenkins says: #NOTE: Automatically created from a script as part of daily smoke testing
<xnox>   lp:ubuntu-test-cases/touch
<xnox> kgunn: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-sdk/
<kgunn> xnox: ta
<xnox> ../run_test.sh check-packages
<xnox> or some such.
<doanac> kgunn: looks like we grab this branch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/view/head:/tests/sdk/setup.sh
<doanac> lp:ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/tests/device
<doanac> and then run: ./qt_tests  on everything
<doanac> i think there's only a single "check-packages" test case for that
<plars> psivaa, asac: 77 finished so I'm rerunning some things now
<sil2100> robru: hello! Did you fill in a bug for that calendar-app test regression with new qtorganizer?
<robru> sil2100, i took that landing-plan bug and added a qtorganizer5-eds task for it..
<sil2100> robru: could you poke the related people about that?
<robru> sil2100, ok
<sil2100> Meeting time!
 * kenvandine joins
<sil2100> plars: hi! Want to join the meeting?
<sil2100> cyphermox: ping!
<sil2100> balloons: do you want to attend our meeting?
<plars> sil2100: brt
<sil2100> rsalveti: hello! Did the android package bump already happen?
<sil2100> rsalveti: I'm asking because we would like to kick an image with the regression fixed soon
<xnox> sil2100: why do you ask, instead of checking launchpad?
<xnox> sil2100: uploaded 37 minutes ago, and still building, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android
<xnox> sil2100: and it needs to fully migrate to release pocket, this can be checked with $ rmadison -S android
<xnox> (launchpad internal mirror is slightly ahead of on-disk, thus rmadison is when image builders see it published)
<sil2100> xnox: right! I over-hasted and didn't even look, thanks!
<xnox> sil2100: anyone, one shouldn't trust people telling things, one should check that it's actually published =) cause from rsalveti point of view, he did everything and is free to go ;-)
<xnox> s/anyone/anyway/
<sil2100> xnox: right right, just thought that maybe he would poke us that everything is 'done'
<sil2100> But that's a valid point
<xnox> sil2100: waste of engineering productivity time to poke each other. just like context less pings ;-)
<sil2100> xnox: understood, I got the point
<sil2100> plars: I see many many failures on mako in latest testing - did anything happen in the infra?
<plars> sil2100: yeah, I ran webbrowser tests again and they had a big problem - I'm rerunning *again* now
<plars> sil2100: we went from 3 to 27 failurs on the first rerun
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok, I sent out the update e-mail - could you poke Bill and others about the dialer-app problem? And maybe, if you have a moment, retrace some info to fill in a bug about that crash?
<sil2100> robru: once you have a free moment, could you then poke someone regarding that flaky testo in ubuntu-clock-app on maguro? (as per e-mail)
<sil2100> And, of course, if both of you could somehow get ahold of someone responsible for calendar app and the flaky tests for maguro as well
<sil2100> robru: aaand that one additional flaky test introduced by qtorganizer5
<sil2100> kenvandine: android has finished building, now just waiting for it to move to the release pocket - after it does, let's kick an image
<kenvandine> ok
<sil2100> kenvandine: if I would EOD before that happening, could you have a look-out for rmadison -S android and once 20131202-2236-0ubuntu5  is out build an image?
<sil2100> kenvandine: would be really grateful ;)
<kenvandine> sure!
<sil2100> Thank you! And thanks everyone for help with everything that was going on today ;)
<robru> sil2100, already poked renato about qtorganizer. haven't read emails (just got out of last meeting right now)
<Saviq> ev, hey, if you're still around - if apport-cli fails when collecting data with "There is not enough disk space available to process this report.", do you know which FS does it mean?
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<plars> sil2100: webbrowser looks ok now
<rsalveti> sil2100: new android is already in
<rsalveti> sil2100: can trigger an image anytime you want
<sil2100> rsalveti: ok, can you please trigger the image? :)
<rsalveti> sure
<sil2100> kenvandine: rsalveti will kick the image it seems, so you're free here
<sil2100> Ok guys, see you tomorrow!
<rsalveti> just triggered
<sil2100> Thanks again
<rsalveti> image is now building
<thomi> doanac: did you play with tribunal at all?
<doanac> thomi: no
<jdstrand> can someone look at the landing asks for click-apparmor and apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu? they are very low risk. apparmor and dbus would also be nice
<om26er> plars, can you give me the link to the gallery-app failure ?
<om26er> I have a few spare cycles to investigate into that
<plars> om26er: sure, one sec
<plars> om26er: http://q-jenkins:8080/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-gallery-app-autopilot/85/ is the one on mako from this morning, http://q-jenkins:8080/job/trusty-touch-maguro-smoke-gallery-app-autopilot/92/ most recent on maguro
<om26er> plars, q-jenkins ?
<plars> om26er: yes, or you can replace all that with jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com if you need the public-facing jenkins copy
<om26er> plars, thanks, q-jenkins didn't work for me.
<rsalveti> image built fine, let me give it a shot
<plars> om26er: I just saw olivier's email, looks like he's looking at the gallery-app failure already
<om26er> plars, ok, great.
<rsalveti> popey: yup, just confirmed that video playback is now working again with 78
<popey> rsalveti: sweet, will update
<dobey> cihelp can someone trigger a daily-build PPA build of unity-scope-click please?
<plars> dobey: let me look, do you happen to have the url?
<dobey> plars: i don't know how the daily buids are triggered. given the uploader is listed as "PS Jenkins Bot" i'd presume there is some jenkins job for it
<dobey> i don't know what url it'd be though
<plars> fginther: do I just need to kick the job on q-jenkins for that? or is there a preferred way to do it by hand?
<fginther> plars, you just need to trigger the job, one moment
<plars> fginther: ack, it looks like someone got it already, for future reference, it would have been just http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/cu2d-click-package-head-1.1prepare-unity-scope-click/ directly?
<fginther> plars, you need to trigger the stack job, in this case http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/cu2d-click-package-head/
<plars> fginther: ok, that's what I was afraid of.. it wasn't clear to me how far up the chain I needed to go to start it
<fginther> plars, right, cu2d-click-package-head is at the top of the chain
<plars> fginther: doesn't that pull in more than we want? what are the conditions for when it is/is not appropriate to run this by hand?
<fginther> plars, It would pull rebuild any other packages that are due to be built, but I don't think there is anything adverse to running the whole thing
<plars> fginther: cool, thanks
<fginther> plars, something weird is happening though, lots of jobs have been running for too long
<plars> fginther: yeah, I see http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/cu2d-click-package-head-2.1build/264/ has been running for 4 min
<kenvandine> yay! video playback works again :)
<plars> fginther: but it looks like it normally takes a bit of time when it fails
<fginther> kenvandine, can you explain what's going on here: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/cu2d-hud-head-2.1build/385/console
<fginther> kenvandine, hud has been building for 15 hours
<fginther> kenvandine, is it supposed to wait on powerpc?
<dobey> yay, the ppa build works again
<dobey> so looks like the test failure was due to network access :(
<kenvandine> fginther, it's not supposed to block on ppc
<kenvandine> fginther, maybe it waits for ppc to finish, but doesn't fail if ppc fails to build
<fginther> kenvandine, I thought the tools were set to completely ignore them. In this specific case the ppc would has already failed
<fginther> it's in a dependency wait state
<fginther> on libgsettings-qt-dev
<kenvandine> ah... right
<kenvandine> shouldn't do that
<kenvandine> fginther, maybe because hud is built for ppc in the archive
<fginther> kenvandine, ARCHS_TO_EVENTUALLY_IGNORE = set(['powerpc', 'arm64', 'ppc64el'])
<fginther> that was recently changed to add ppc64el, but powerpc has been there for a while
<kenvandine> i wonder what EVENTUALLY means there :)
<kenvandine> ignores it after some timeout?
<fginther> kenvandine, right :-)
<fginther> comment says: "an arch we will ignore for publication if latest published version in dest doesn't build it"
<kenvandine> ah
<fginther> so it sound like if the package arch is in the archive, we wait for it, others not. The next line has ""ARCHS_TO_UNCONDITIONALLY_IGNORE = set(['arm64', 'ppc64el'])
<kenvandine> so the latest in dest does have powerpc
<kenvandine>  hud | 13.10.1+14.04.20131205-0ubuntu1 | trusty        | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc
<fginther> kenvandine, I also see it waiting on powerpc builds in prior jobs
<fginther> kenvandine, so this appears to be rooted in the broken dependency
<kenvandine> i'm confused though... looking at the history
<kenvandine> that build dep wasn't added since the latest build in the archive
<kenvandine> but there are no ppc builds of libgsettings-qt-dev
<kenvandine> i was wrong
<kenvandine> that was just added
<fginther> kenvandine, shouldn't there be a gsettings package in the daily-build ppa?
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<fginther> kenvandine, gsettings-qt in the settings stack which has a dependency on the sdk stack. the sdk stack doesn't build because of missing gsettings-qt
<fginther> recipe for deadlock?
<fginther> kenvandine, can we do a direct upload of gsettings-qt?
<kenvandine> we should be able to do a build
<kenvandine> fginther, if we do a force build of gsettings-qt in the settings stack
<kenvandine> it will go in the ppa
<kenvandine> the stack is running now
<kenvandine> i need to head out... can you trigger a build?
<kenvandine> just force it to build gsettings-qt even if prepare doesn't need it to
<fginther> kenvandine, I can try
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> that should do it
<kenvandine> i need to leave though... good night!
<fginther> kenvandine, bye
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-12-20
<plars> grr
<plars> well I almost got mako to 100%, but new image arrived
<popey> Morning
<sil2100> Morning!
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: ev | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<ev> morning folks
<sil2100> Morning :)
<sil2100> popey: 79 smoketesting results look promising! Could you do some manual tests for that one?
<popey> doing it right now
<sil2100> Thanks
<popey> sil2100: testing done, #79 is good
<sil2100> I guess Omer is out today already?
<popey> he isnt marked on holiday in the calendar
 * sil2100 feels a promotion in the air
<sil2100> popey: can you feel it as well?!
<sil2100> @_@
<popey> I can feel something
<sil2100> hm, I can't connect to my VPN - does anyone else have this problm?
<sil2100> Ah, ok, works
<sil2100> om26er: ! hello!
<om26er> sil2100, hi
<sil2100> om26er: you can't even imagine how happy we are to see you! Can you give image #79 a manual spin on maguro?
<sil2100> It's a nice promotion candidate
<om26er> sil2100, sure, how early do you want the results ?
<om26er> sil2100, I have a call starting now for 30mins, I can test after that
<sil2100> No haste, just give us a sign how it goes
<alan_g> Can someone help? Jenkins isn't picking up https://code.launchpad.net/~andreas-pokorny/mir/allow-transparent-server-buffers/+merge/199405 - whereas other MPs to this target are reviewed by CI
<sil2100> om26er: did you have a moment for testing #79 already?
<om26er> sil2100, yes, already updated the doc :)
<om26er> sil2100, its good to go.
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> cjwatson: hello! Are you around by any chance? We're looking for someone with knowledge that could promote an image for us :)
<cjwatson> yes.  confirm it's #79?
<sil2100> popey: can you confirm that you tested #79? :) SInce I just see smoketesting and 79 is what we want
<cjwatson> 09:15 <popey> sil2100: testing done, #79 is good
<cjwatson> seems clear enough
<popey> you should check the spreadsheet
<popey> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ai33BkOcORLLdE4xLTFtSE80ZkpITXZ3aV85cWtPX2c
<sil2100> Just wanted someone to double check his device, but I guess yes
 * sil2100 doesn't want to promote the wrong image right before holidays
<popey> hah
<popey> especially after http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1306 ☻
<popey> 79 is also a Sexy Prime, apparently
<popey> According to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/79_(number)
<cjwatson> promoted #79
<popey> \o/
<popey> thanks cjwatson
<sil2100> cjwatson: thank yoU!
<sil2100> popey: and thank you for testing ;)
<sil2100> cihelp: does anone know why jenkins and everything is so very slow today?
<cjwatson> sil2100: Is Jenkins in 1SS?
<cjwatson> 11:47 -!- moon127 changed the topic of #is to:  Vanguard: moon127 || Known Issues: Network issues 1SS || Emergency number: +44 207 630 2499 || RT: rt@admin.canonical.com || http://status.admin.canonical.com/
<sil2100> cjwatson: then I guess it could be that, since I'm getting 13.0 kB/s transfers in autopilot jobs on q-jenkins
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks
<sil2100> Laney: hello! Do you have a moment to do a packaging change ACK for the need of unity8 release?
<Laney> ok
<Laney> sil2100: got to go out in 5 minutes ;-)
<sil2100> Laney: !
<sil2100> Laney: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity8/job/cu2d-unity8-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity8_7.84+14.04.20131220-0ubuntu1.diff
 * sil2100 hastens
<sil2100> From the packaging POV there's just a new install file, one file removed and one added and that's that
<sil2100> *new installed file
<Laney> sil2100: looks ok
<sil2100> Laney: thank you :)
<Laney> time to go, back in a bit
<sil2100> Ok!
<om26er> sil2100, do we do phone testing monday and tuesday ?
<sil2100> om26er: you mean, next week?
<om26er> sil2100, yes
<sil2100> om26er: I think we're all shutting down already next week, so I guess no one will be around for that
<sil2100> So I expect nothing besides automatic stuff to happen
<om26er> sil2100, ok. good to know
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: ev | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: Network issues in 1SS
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> xnox: hi! Could you make sure to sync changelog entries back to bzr branches when you do direct pushes to the archive? For instance lp:autopilot - I already synced it if anything
<fginther> morning
<xnox> sil2100: autopilot is not daily released, is it? and the changes in the archive are present in the lp:autopilot.
<sil2100> Morning
<jdstrand> is anyone looking at the landing asks? I added some stuff yesterday but no feedback. if people aren't looking at it, I'll exercise core-dev for them, otherwise, please let me know how to coordinate
<sil2100> xnox: it is, it's in cu2d
<xnox> sil2100: hm, k.
<sil2100> xnox: the changelog entry wasn't in trunk, and it was causing a problem with daily-building it
<sil2100> But now it's ok
<xnox> sil2100: how does one fork the package properly? so lp:autopilot has gazzion changes staged and is well ahead of the archive, is there a branch which actually matches the archive that can be daily-released without all the staged stuff?
<xnox> sil2100: e.g. something like some upstreams have "master" match the last released, and everything else is on "pu" branch. And master is only moved when released.
<sil2100> xnox: no, it's either releasing everything that's in trunk, or cherry-picking individual changes, releasing manually and then merging in the changelog entry back to trunk
<sil2100> xnox: the truth is...
<xnox> sil2100: gotcha.
<sil2100> xnox: cu2d was not meant to work like it works like now
<xnox> sil2100: so changelog entries is that bit i was missing.
<sil2100> xnox: in the past it wasn't a problem, since cu2d was 'releasing to archive' packages one/few times a day, so there was no need to worry about cherry picking individual changes and manual uploads
<sil2100> Nowadays we get a lot of stuff accumulated
<xnox> sil2100: =))))) well, to me cu2d is opaque and I just follow instructions to hopefully not cause a lot of pain elsewhere =)
<fginther> alan_g|lunch, I see the issue with https://code.launchpad.net/~andreas-pokorny/mir/allow-transparent-server-buffers/+merge/199405. The submitter is not on the white list. will have it fixed shortly
<sil2100> xnox: nothing bad happened anyway! Also mistake on my side that I only now noticed that cu2d missing-changelog, again I was 'assuming' instead of making sure ;)
 * sil2100 has that bad habit of assuming things
<fginther> morning
<xnox> too much good faith and not grumpy/bitter enough =)))))))
<xnox> sil2100: which is a good thing ;-)
<sergiusens> fginther, hey, long shot, but,  any progress on dh-golang?
<fginther> sergiusens, not yet. I'm pursuing the the saucy upgrade path, but I need to  coordinate this so nothing blows up
<sergiusens> fginther, so next year?
<sergiusens> fginther, for me at least, I'm out after today :-)
<fginther> sergiusens, that's a safe bet
<sil2100> sergiusens: hi! Do you have the power to start image builds?
<sergiusens> sil2100, yes, but from cdimage servers; not from that fancy button we are supposed to use ;-)
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: Network issues in 1SS
<sil2100> sergiusens: ;) Could you somehow kick a touch image build for us? Would be grateful :)
<sergiusens> sil2100, sure
<sergiusens> sil2100, DONE
<sergiusens> the trigger, not the build ;-)
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Thanks
<alan_g> fginther: thanks
 * jdstrand uploads click-apparmor and apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu
<sergiusens> sil2100, seems the cdimage side is done
<sil2100> sergiusens: excellent :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: hi!
<kenvandine> hey sil2100
<sil2100> kenvandine: do you know anything about ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts ?\
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> what's up?
<sil2100> kenvandine: I'm trying to run the tests there and I get: ImportError: No module named oauth.oauth
<kenvandine> got a log?
<sil2100> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6606003/
<sil2100> (I'm using the new autopilot and want to make sure that it's not the reason)
<sil2100> But I don't think oauth has anything to do with ap? Or does it?
<kenvandine> must be a mistting depnds on python-oauth
<sil2100> hm, I already have it installed though
<sil2100> python-oauth is already the newest version.
<sil2100> All other tests pass flawlessly
<sil2100> I'll try downgrading my autopilot later to see if it's at fault, but for me it doesn't make sense
<kenvandine> unless something about the python path is mangled
<sil2100> kenvandine: strange, running import oauth.oauth as foo in a new python env standalone also fails
<sil2100> Not sure if autopilot could affect this, I'll try a reboot
<kenvandine> python2.7 right?
<kenvandine> sil2100, that works on my device
<kenvandine> image 78 though
<kenvandine> but that isn't part of the image
<sergiusens> sil2100, kenvandine it's highly unlikely to be autopilot
<kenvandine> sergiusens, it isn't
<kenvandine> but seems like something broken for sil2100
<kenvandine> env python -c 'import oauth.oauth'
<kenvandine> that works on my device
<kenvandine> but not for sil2100
<sil2100> Might be only here, I'll check what could have affected that and why it's failing
<sergiusens> sil2100, are you running autopilot for python3?
<kenvandine> sergiusens, the oauth import fails for him even without autopilot
<kenvandine> sil2100,  do a reinstall of python-oauth
<sil2100> kenvandine: anyway, unrelated to this, but I have been testing the new autopilot and sadly we cannot release it :<
<sil2100> kenvandine: there seems to be some regression and I cannot run any click tests
<sergiusens> sil2100, do you have logs?
<sergiusens> sil2100, just want to take a peek
<kenvandine> :(
<sil2100> sergiusens: sure, one moment
<sil2100> I'll pastebin the error that we're getting
<sil2100> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6606162/ <- this error we're getting for each and every click test
<sil2100> It might be a small issue like with a variable renamed or something
<sil2100> But still, I asked the TnT team to run all AP tests before submitting a landing request
<sergiusens> sil2100, did we land any new ui toolkit thought as well?
<sil2100> sergiusens: yes, why you ask?
<sergiusens> sil2100, just because I'm fairly certain UbuntuUIToolkitEmulatorBase is provided by that package
<sil2100> sergiusens: hm, not sure about that - but what I know is that downgrading autopilot fixed the issue
<sergiusens> sil2100, ah, then you are already on track
<sil2100> sergiusens: so, the same UITK + new autopilot = failure, + old autopilot = success
<sil2100> :<
<sergiusens> sil2100, what was the previous version?
<sil2100> Autopilot? 1.4+14.04.20131125-0ubuntu3 was the previous, now I'm testing from daily-build PPA: 1.4+14.04.20131220-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> Too bad, wanted to land this one but it seems I won't
<sergiusens> sil2100, this seems to be the commit that breaks it http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/trunk/revision/402
<plars> psivaa: I'm going to retry the desktop failures from today, I'm hoping the timeout was just because of the 1ss network problems reported in is
<plars> psivaa, cjwatson: precise server/alternate installs still failing due to bug #1262053
<ubot5> bug 1262053 in Ubuntu CD Images "Precise d-i daily installations fail with kernel version mismatch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1262053
<psivaa> plars: go for it.. it dint look to me as impacted by the network slowness. but worth a try
<plars> psivaa: I hadn't looked past the timeout before hoping that it was an easy one to hunt down, did you investigate more already and find something else?
<psivaa> plars: it looked like exception during installation. could not try out to see where exactly though.
<psivaa> plars: regarding the precise d-i iirc, infinity said this is because the packages were in transit on Monday.. i'm not sure if that's still the case
<plars> psivaa: I was asked to followup if it wasn't corrected by yesterday's image, so I was just carrying through with that
<psivaa> plars: ack
<plars> psivaa: desktop/amd64 passing now
<psivaa> plars: ohh. great. i should have tried that before.. thanks
<cjwatson> plars: apt-setup/proposed=true when testing debian-installer from -proposed
<plars> cjwatson: it's not blocking me from anything, you had just mentioned that it should be resolved soon
<cjwatson> plars: I'm not in control of when linux-lts-raring gets promoted to -updates
<plars> cjwatson: np
<cjwatson> plars: that's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-raring/+bug/1257165
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1257165 in Kernel SRU Workflow verification-testing "linux-lts-raring: 3.8.0-35.50~precise1 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress]
<cjwatson> oh, though I wonder if I need to fix some seeds
<cjwatson> whoops, yes
<sil2100> popey: are you super busy?
<kgunn> sil2100: hiya!
<kgunn> sil2100: so...we're still in landing ask mode right ?
<kgunn> sil2100: meaning...my team sync'd the dev branch with our trunk....
<sil2100> kgunn: yes, but I guess we won't be landing anything risky now ;) What's up?
<kgunn> i don't want it to get pulled automagically...i need to do all the proper bumping
<kgunn> sil2100: great
<sil2100> What projects is that for?
<kgunn> sil2100: lp:mir
<kgunn> sil2100: but then associated deb bumps for rebuilding in papi, unity-mir & u-s-c
<kgunn> sil2100: it can certainly wait till "next year" :)
<kgunn> sil2100: i'll do all the proper bumping and queue up the MP's
<kgunn> will send a mail later with all the details....
<kgunn> sound ok ?
<sil2100> kgunn: excellent! Right, I would prefer not to get these risky things merged and released on the last working Friday this year ;)
<sil2100> plars: hello!
<plars> sil2100: hi
<sil2100> plars: do you know when and if smoketesting already is working on image 80?
<plars> sil2100: let me look
<plars> sil2100: odd, it's not
<plars> sil2100: it looks like it showed up about 8 min. ago?
<sil2100> plars: hm, maybe because it was triggered in some other way?
<popey> sil2100: wassup?
<plars> sil2100: it should see the new file out there and just start
<popey> am on a call right now, but type at me
<sil2100> plars: ah, ok, thanks ;) Then it's all good if it's on right now
<plars> sil2100: no it's not
<plars> sil2100: I don't know why it hasn't started yet
<sil2100> popey: once you have a free moment, could you also do some manual testing for image #80 ?
<popey> sil2100: sure, will do in 30 mins
<sil2100> plars: hm, I'm a newbie in the process of image building so it might sound noobish, but sergiusens said he kicked the image from cdimage servers, so maybe that's why?
<plars> sil2100: I don't think so, as long as http://system-image.ubuntu.com/trusty-proposed/mako/index.json get's updated (and the similar file for maguro), then jenkins should see the change in the file and go
<plars> retoaded: have you ever seen the url change trigger die? know of a way to restart just that?
<plars> sil2100: if nothing else, I can start it by hand, but prefer to have it triggered properly so that I don't get it twice
<cjohnston> sil2100: is the landing instructions in the topic still accurate? what do we think about maybe moving that to a wiki page for now instead of a paste?
<plars> sil2100: I can confirm that the last one it saved an md5sum for is indeed different, it just doesn't seem to have updated
<sil2100> cjohnston: let me read that up, didn't look at it for a while - but I guess a wiki page would be indeed better
<retoaded> plars, I've seen it die but that was related to putting jenkins in to "prepare to shutdown" mode then canceling it. In this case it may have been caused by the network outage. The only way I know of to resolve it is to restart the jenkins service.
<sil2100> plars: hmmm
<sil2100> plars: I would prefer it to be fixed properly as well I guess
<plars> retoaded: ok, well there are other jobs running now, so I can kick it off manually and we can restart it later when there's a good opportunity?
<retoaded> plars, ack.
<retoaded> restart at your convenience since I'm not really here :-)
<cjwatson> plars: ok, rebuilding images to fix that precise d-i failure, now that I've deconfused myself and spotted my novice mistake :)
<cjwatson> sorry for the misdirection earlier
<plars> cjwatson: np, thanks!
<plars> sil2100: thanks for spotting that, they are running now. Is there going to be another build today?
<sil2100> plars: np, I guess we'll fire one after a meeting, but since there are no new changes from our side it's not top-priority
<sil2100> cjwatson: I actually *probably* have a favor to ask of you Colin!
<sil2100> cjwatson: since ogra_ is away, we would need someone else to set up a cronjob to automatically fire image builds regularily more than once
<ogra_> why would you want more than one a day ?
<sil2100> ogra_: Alexander asked for that
<sil2100> ogra_: he wants images 2 times a day during holidays
<sil2100> Don't ask me why!
<ogra_> (given that not much work should happen during company vacation, i think one build per day linke oon weekends is enough)
 * ogra_ thinks its overkill ... but if asac thinks it is needed ...
<cjwatson> there are autosyncs four times a day, so it's not particularly unreasonable - whatever
<cjwatson> 02 3 * * *      for-project ubuntu-touch cron.daily-preinstalled --live
<cjwatson> you have that at the moment, right?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> 3am
<cjwatson> so if I just make that 3,15?
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> as of now?
<ogra_> seems like sil2100 wants that
<cjwatson> done
<ogra_> :)
<cjwatson> sil2100: ^-
<sil2100> Yes, that's what asac wants, yes ;)
<sil2100> Thank you!
<popey> sil2100: #80 is good
<sil2100> popey: \o/ thanks!
<sil2100> om26er: hi! Would you find a last moment today to test #80 on maguro? Once we have smoketesting result we'll be able to promote it then
<om26er> sil2100, ok, upgrading
<sil2100> om26er: thank you
<sil2100> kenvandine, cyphermox, robru, plars, ev, popey: last meeting guys! Hangout?
<ev> I've got to miss this one - need to head to bluefin to pick up some paperwork
<kenvandine> doh!  be right there
<sergiusens> sil2100, I thought we had broken click tests?
<sil2100> sergiusens: click tests are broken for autopilot trunk
<sil2100> So we just don't release it
<sergiusens> ah, since I read promotion ;-)
<sergiusens> all ok
<cjwatson> plars: will https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/precise-server-amd64_default/ auto-retest?  there's a 20131220.1 image now
<plars> cjwatson: checking
<plars> cjwatson: hmm, it looks like the url change trigger is broken on more than one jenkins server - retoaded was there an update recently or something? both q-jenkins and d-jenkins are having this problem now
<plars> retoaded: I'm going to set d-jenkins in quietdown mode, you ok if I try restarting it?
<plars> cjwatson: I'll make sure it gets rerun one way or another, but I'd like to clear up why jenkins isn't seeing it
<plars> cjwatson: on a slightly unrelated note - did pitti happen to talk to you about the rsyslog issues? I had asked on the bug if we could add syslog to the dialout group so that it can work over /dev/ttyS0 without having to jump through some early_command hoops
<plars> cjwatson: he said he wanted to ask you about it first
<plars> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/1258245 is the bug for reference
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1258245 in rsyslog (Ubuntu) "syslog user can't write to /dev/ttyS0" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> not sure - honestly I was just firefighting on that myself
<cjwatson> it was slangasek who did the initial merge :)
<cjwatson> plars: jenkins> thanks
<plars> cjwatson: I've got it mostly worked around in preseeds for now, but it's not nice
<plars> cihelp: restarting d-jenkins, it's in quietdown mode right now but the url change trigger is not working properly
<dobey> is CI down right now? or just slow?
<fginther> dobey, there are some network issues that IS is working on, it's causing some jenkins problems
<dobey> ah ok
<plars> cjwatson: that seems to have cleared things up, and the server jobs are running now
<cjwatson> plars: great, thanks
<om26er> sil2100, done
<cjwatson> plars: oh good, precise server back to green - closing the bug
<sil2100> om26er: thank you!
<sil2100> kenvandine, popey: I guess you were right Alan, let's play it safe and not promote anything - I guess we're good with what we have ;)
<sil2100> So no need poking anyone
<sil2100> I think I'll finish for today and take care of some christmasish things
<popey> sil2100: ok ☻
<sil2100> Thanks for everything everyone!
<popey> Happy christmas sil2100
<sil2100> Have a great new year :)
<sil2100> Thanks!
<sil2100> I'll stay on IRC for a while in case I'm needed, but AFK
<timp> why are many projects not included here? http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/80:20131220.1:20131219.2/5599/
<timp> like ubuntu-ui-toolkit?
<timp> they are included for image 79 http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/79:20131220:20131219.2/5583/
<sil2100> timp: testing of image 80 is still in progress
<timp> sil2100: ok, thanks
<sil2100> timp: we're running testing of all components, so in a few hours this list should be complete
<tedg> Trying to kick off an upstart-app-launch autolanding run, but it seems I've failed.
<tedg> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/upstart-app-launch-trusty-amd64-autolanding/
<tedg> I thought I could just do "Build Now"
<tedg> ?
<slangasek> plars, cjwatson: rsyslog /dev/ttyS0, I'm not sure it makes logical sense for syslog to be a member of dialout by default fwiw
<plars> slangasek: the problem we're running into is that we used to be able to do this, but the recent change, I think it made rsyslog no longer run as root iirc, causes it to no longer have permission to log our installs over serial
<slangasek> plars: yes, I understand that, but logging to /dev/ttyS0 is not a stock configuration, so why should the stock permissions give rsyslog access to /dev/ttyS0?
<plars> slangasek: it's something that used to work fine until the change. I'm not sure how many others might be using it as well for automated installs. If you have other ideas, I'm open to them though
<slangasek> plars: it's something that used to work fine /by making a configuration change/.  Changing the group membership of syslog is another configuration change you will need to make
<slangasek> I don't think it's a logical stock security policy to have syslog in dialout
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/cupstream2distro-config/add-purchase-service/+merge/199848 <- if anyone could review this please? getting it deployed once the current network issues are fixed would be nice too. :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, sounds good!
<fginther> cihelp, restarting s-jenkins, it stopped triggering jobs during the network outage
<fginther> dobey, regardig https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/cupstream2distro-config/add-purchase-service/+merge/199848. Has the integration team reviewed ubuntu-purchase-service for daily-release?
<dobey> fginther: i wasn't aware any team needed to do that, so no.
<fginther> dobey, ok, I'll ask them to chime in
<dobey> what integaration team, btw?
<fginther> dobey, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity. This isn't really documented anywhere, this is just our process for adding projects. Most people don't propose MPs :-)
<fginther> cyphermox, kenvandine, robru, are any of you around to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/cupstream2distro-config/add-purchase-service/+merge/199848 ?
<dobey> weird :)
<robru> fginther, sure, just a sec
<bregma> hey guise, is it possible for me to re-kick my failed CI builds once in a while when necessary?  The 'click here' schlumphed into the MP is a little misleading
<cjohnston> bregma: link
<fginther> bregma, I can give you an account to enable the rebuilds
<bregma> fginther, is that's what required to have 'Click here to trigger a rebuild:' trigger a rebuild when clicked?
<fginther> bregma, yes
<fginther> that will actually take you to the correct jenkins page to do the rebuild
<fginther> (assuming you are logged in)
<bregma> OK, then I guess that's what I would need
<fginther> cihelp, I need to restart s-jenkins again due to a defunct process which is blocking access to the VM server
<sil2100>  /quit
<sil2100> ...
<sil2100> ;)
<fginther> sil2100, sorry to hear that
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> So many f**k-ups right before holidays!
<sil2100> So, once again, happy christmas everyone!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-12-15
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 55 building (started: 20141215 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 55 DONE (finished: 20141215 03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/55.changes ===
<sil2100> jibel, Mirv: hey! Were we able to promote last week?
<sil2100> Ah, I see we weren't
<jibel> sil2100, Good morning, an image has been promoted on Friday
<sil2100> jibel: oh! So silo 000 landed and the image has been re-tested?
<jibel> sil2100, yes, we retested the delta + the changes in gst and system-settings
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> jibel: which images got promoted in the end?
<jibel> sil2100, krillin 177
<jibel> sil2100, there is a 178, not sure what is in this image. Maybe a custom tarball triggered it
<sil2100> Let me check the commitlogs - I suppose we didn't sign-off the custom tarballs yet?
<sil2100> Ok, it seems it got indeed triggered by some custom/device tarball upload
<sil2100> Since there was no change to the rootfs
<Mirv> sil2100: o/
<Mirv> indeed the delta got tested
<sil2100> Mirv: o/ When do you start your holidays?
<Mirv> sil2100: only after friday
<sil2100> jibel: I see from the irclogs that the new image is due to an english tarball push
<sil2100> davmor2 would know more
<sil2100> hm, the situation doesn't look too good for this week though
<jibel> sil2100, why do you say that?
<sil2100> jibel: I just checked the list of critical bugs that Olli mentioned 'need to be fixed by this milestone', and not even one of them has a fix for RTM relesed yet
<sil2100> http://tinyurl.com/m8u3mvz
<jibel> sil2100, ah right, I raised this point 3 weeks ago, fixes are too slow to land in RTM
<sil2100> I checked them all, and most of them are in vivid already
<sil2100> But not in rtm yet
<Mirv> sil2100: that url doesn't work, since it obviously shows only open ones
<sil2100> Mirv: how does it not work?
<sil2100> Mirv: it should show 9 bugs
<Mirv> sil2100: oh, maybe I'm wrong then. I just thought that if one of those would be fixed, it'd show 8 bugs and so on. where was the link originally?
<sil2100> Mirv: it was given out by Olli on one of the meetings - in any way, it shows the most important bugs that we need to have fixed still
<sil2100> And the truth is that still all of them at least need rtm landings
<sil2100> By tomorrow EOD :/
<Mirv> sil2100: so it looks like it was 16 originally, and now at 9
<bzoltan_> Mirv: do you know if there was an adb related change recently? The SDK does not recognize my #60 vivid device, but does recognize the older one
<Mirv> bzoltan_: I don't know, which doesn't mean there wouldn't have been
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  Ok, I need to debug a bit to figure out more ...
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  phew ... it does recognize it, but something has changed, so it does not recognize it as the same device ...
<satoris> Hi, could someone please check why line #22 has not been assigned a silo yet? It has been hanging for several weeks now.
<Mirv> satoris: it does say "Ping trainguards in #ubuntu-ci-eng to get a silo!", so whenever in doubt just ping trainguards (by using "trainguards" keyword preferably to get highlights)
<Mirv> satoris: I don't see any reason why it couldn't be assigned, so assigning
<Mirv> satoris: in other words, the spreadsheet usability is low enough that you can't just wait and assume a silo gets assigned
<Mirv> satoris: it looks like is still conflicting with vivid-000, but I assigned a silo anyway. just make sure to rebuild in right order when landing/merging previous ones.
<satoris> Ok, thanks. It's just that all my previous mrs have been assigned automatically.
<sil2100> satoris: sorry about that, not sure why we missed this request
<Mirv> often they do. sometimes if there's a conflict and a line does not immediately get a silo, it gets forgotten when new lines come below it.
<satoris> The order is indifferent, really. That silo just adds a cli tool that is all new code.
<Mirv> satoris: yes, the only thing that matters that the previous landing is merged to trunk before building the next one.
<satoris> sil2100: that's all right. You have been quite busy recently from what I can tell. :)
<Mirv> I think I tried assigning that line before, but like today it was also conflicting with another silo back then
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 10 be published, please?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sure, publishing!
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<sil2100> oSoMoN: done :) yw!
<sil2100> jibel: did we have anyone yet getting promoted/demoted in the landing classes?
<jibel> sil2100, the landing of url-dispatcher failed last week.
<jibel> sil2100, the lander was bfiller IIRC
<jibel> sil2100, you remember it was the big silo we wanted to split
<sil2100> jibel: just in case, let's use this bug for tracking promotion progress: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-lt/+bug/1402601
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1402601 in Ubuntu Landing Team "Image promotion for the 2014.12.18 milestone" [Critical,New]
<sil2100> Mirv: ^
<Mirv> sil2100: ok
<greyback_> trainguards: can I get vivid silo 7 reconfigured, added gles twin
<sil2100> greyback_: sure thing
<sil2100> greyback_: done
<sil2100> o/
<greyback_> sil2100: many thanks!
<Mirv> sil2100 is one day off and he's faster than lightning!
<Mirv> think about his speed after Christmas + New Year
<sil2100> !
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> satoris: please always get top-approvals for your landing MP:s, otherwise we can't publish. if your team doesn't require them, you can just set them yourself but we don't have a list of team practices.
<Mirv> satoris: sorry that it's only noted at this late point, it's a bug in the process that the check only happens when publish is about to happen.
 * sil2100 thinks this should be documented somewhere
<Mirv> sil2100: added to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess
<sil2100> Mirv: \o/ Thanks, I see it
<Mirv> dbarth: your silo 002's branches are also lacking top-approvals so we can't publish it
<satoris> Mirv: top approved now. Sorry for the trouble.
<Mirv> satoris: thanks!
<dbarth> Mirv: yes, i know sorry; but will need to check with alex before we land like this
<sil2100> Off to lunch o/
<greyback> Mirv: thanks for the top approve
<greyback> "is in no known spacetime" ?
<Mirv> greyback: it's always in no known spacetime until LP registers the upload :) if it persists, then it's a real problem.
<greyback> Mirv: multi-dimensional package management, nice
<sil2100> pstolowski: o/
<sil2100> Ok, I see Timo is already taking care of this landing
 * sil2100 just hopes people are reading the silo comments
<Mirv> yes so both ricmm/rsalveti's and pstolowski's landings conflict with existing silo 009. you can build for testing but should wait for 009 to land + m&c before doing a real build.
<pstolowski> Mirv, sil2100 ack, thanks
<om26er> rsalveti, Hi!
<om26er> rsalveti, I tested silo12 it does not fix the issue
<rsalveti> om26er: hey
<rsalveti> om26er: which issue?
<om26er> rsalveti, bug 1376500
<ubot5> bug 1376500 in thumbnailer (Ubuntu RTM) "thumbnails in metadata generated incorrectly" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376500
<om26er> it brings that bug back.
<rsalveti> om26er: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu-camera/+bug/1398861 is supposed to be fixed by this silo as well
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1398861 in qtubuntu-camera (Ubuntu RTM) "Pulse recording stream is never released after recording stops" [Critical,In progress]
<rsalveti> om26er: it was validated by jhodapp, me and victor
<om26er> rsalveti, I tested that and this bug is not fixed with that silo
<om26er> both of them it seems.
<rsalveti> did you install both qtubuntu-camera and libthumbnailer?
<rsalveti> it should behave exactly as before (from the gallery perspective)
<om26er> rsalveti, do I have to install qtubuntu-camera package? I thought it was in the custom image
<rsalveti> om26er: you have to install both packages that are available in that silo
<rsalveti> + device tarball
<om26er> oh damn
 * rsalveti lunch
<jhodapp> om26er, yeah let me know if you have other issues
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2, brendand: hey, did anyone of you observe LP: #1402694 during testing?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1402694 in webbrowser-app "Browser cuts off edge of pages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1402694
<om26er> jhodapp rsalveti Hi! I installed the custom image, then installed the silo. The first time I start camera-app I got this: https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/7486c254-846a-11e4-81cc-fa163e339c81
<brendand> sil2100, no
<jibel> sil2100, I saw Sam's email but didn't notice it myself during testing
<om26er> looks very related to the new change.
<rsalveti> om26er: hm, that looks like it's missing the device tarball changes
<rsalveti>  => 0x0:?Cannot access memory at address 0x0
<sil2100> I wouldn't block promotion on this issue though, but it would be nice to see if that's reproducible and get it fixed in the nearest time though
<rsalveti> om26er: did you flash with --device-tarball?
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CI services coming back up, still fixing missing networks. CI/Phone testing disabled. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
<cwayne_> rvr, thanks for the bugs btw, so is testing completed? (i.e. can I start requesting to push the magic buttons) (sorry if im repeating this, my irc client's been a bit weird so not sure it ever sent)
<om26er> rsalveti, Yes I did here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9529413/
<rvr> davmor2: Did you check the location problem?
<rsalveti> om26er: that's the wrong device tarball
<rsalveti> To be flashed with device tarball http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20141209-0145438.tar.xz (ubuntu-device-flash --device-tarball=<tarball> --device=krillin)
<rsalveti> om26er: from the spreadsheet
<rvr> cwayne_: I will open a new bug for untranslated strings in the Scopes. Apart from the crashes, and the cosmetic issues, haven't seen anything critical so far.
<davmor2> rvr: what location problem? It works here
<rvr> davmor2: #1395767 'Today' crashes with no location <https://bugs.launchpad.net/hanloon/+bug/1395767>
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1395767 not found
<rvr> Argh
<davmor2> rvr: mine has location I guess I can disable it and see what happens but it works fine here
<rvr> This is not the bug you are searching for
<om26er> rsalveti, oh boy :O i think I lost the tarball somewhere. will download again.
<davmor2> rvr: private bug
<rvr> This is not the bug you are searching for
 * rvr does it Jedi style
<cwayne_> rvr, that bug should be fixed with this release btw
<davmor2> cwayne_: rvr is testing on es though so it might be present there still
<davmor2> cwayne_, rvr: I don't have that issue even with location turned off so I wonder if it is one of the Spanish only scopes crashing it?
<rvr> davmor2: Go to System Settings > Security and Privacy > Location. Select "Not at all". Reboot the phone. Go to System Settings > Security and Privacy > Location, which option is active?
<davmor2> rvr: using gps only okay that is wierd
<rvr> lool: ping
<cwayne_> davmor2, right, but it's still in this release
<cwayne_> rvr, you're testing on 14.09.es-proposed-customized right?
<rvr> cwayne_: Right
<cwayne_> ok
<lool> rvr: pong
<rvr> lool: When Location is set to "Not at all" and the phone is rebooted, the selected option is "GPS only". Is that an expected behavior?
<lool> rvr: I'm not sure we've landed the settings support for location yet
<lool> rvr: mind pinging tvoss about that when he comes back up?
<lool> he had some in progress branches a couple weeks ago, then I flew to cape town and didn't follow whether they had all landed
<rvr> lool: ok
<rvr> cwayne_: davmor2: Ok, so according to tvoss, location is not being disabled right now.
<rvr> I tested, and got no crash in Today scope without network and wifi, though.
<nerochiaro> plars: hi, me and om26er were wondering why https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/photo-editor/+merge/242696 is failing. seems like an infrastructure issue
<plars> nerochiaro: are you talking about the one that's running right now on it?
<nerochiaro> plars: i am talking about the one that failed before
<nerochiaro> plars: but if you think the infrastructure has been fixed i'll wait for this one to complete
<plars> nerochiaro: well, it's getting past  camera-app-vivid-amd64-ci
<plars> camera-app-vivid-amd64-ci with success now, but it looks like there's a failure on the otto bits in the new one, so at the very least it appears to be failing for different reasons
<plars> nerochiaro: it looks like it should be done soon I think though, so it may be worth taking a look when it completes
<nerochiaro> plars: ok, thanks
<plars> nerochiaro: but please do ping me with the details if you see some similarities
<nerochiaro> plars: will do, and will keep this channel auto joined so i don't forget
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey
<pstolowski> sil2100, ive just realized i set wrong target for row #53, should be rtm. sorry about that
<sil2100> pstolowski: ah, ok, let me free it up and reassign
<sil2100> pstolowski: I actually wanted to poke you about 'hey, will some of those fixes land in rtm?' ;)
<pstolowski> :)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, what is in image 178? it doesnt seem to show a commitlog
<sil2100> pstolowski: I'll assign the silo for you, but I see Saviq already has -api locked up in his silo 007 - in the comments he mentions to ignore conflicts with -shell, but no mention of -apii
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yeah, this one has a new custom tarball only
<sil2100> pmcgowan: no new rootfs, so no commitlog got generated
<pmcgowan> sil2100, gotcha thanks
<sil2100> pstolowski: anyway, I'll assign it to you and mention it to Saviq (and in the comments)
<pstolowski> sil2100, right. ok, i'll wait with my silo
<pstolowski> sil2100, silo 07 takes precedence
<sil2100> pstolowski: make sure to coordinate, since probably Saviq's silo will wait longer or something
<sil2100> Oh, ok
<sil2100> Saviq: ^
<sil2100> (I assigned it already, so you can build and test preliminary if anything)
<sil2100> Or just wait for Saviq's silo to land
<pstolowski> ok thanks
<davmor2> sil2100: nope but it doesn't work for his sites I wonder if they have mobile layouts?
<davmor2> cwayne_: rvr is happy with Spanish and I am happy with the english delta too I'm assuming it will be okay to hit the button but talk to sil2100 first
<sil2100> davmor2: ok, let's get it in then, we're not waiting on anything specific right now
<sil2100> davmor2: it can land as it is right? No silo requirements?
<sil2100> cwayne_: ^ ?
<davmor2> sil2100: no no silos required standard custom tarball rules
 * cwayne just realized he'd left this channel by accident
<sil2100> Saviq: do we have anything right now for bug LP: #1381292 for rtm?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1381292 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "Clicking permissions dialog in untrusted app causes app to lose focus" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381292
<sil2100> cwayne: oh ;)
<sil2100> cwayne: anyway, since rvr and davmor2 gave a +1, you're free to publish both en an es tarballs
<cwayne> \o/
<cwayne> doing so now
<sil2100> Thanks for submitting :)
<cwayne> np, thanks for testing rvr davmor2 :D
<davmor2> cwayne: D'oh
<davmor2> cwayne: fancy leaving this channel you muppet
<cwayne> davmor2: ?
<cwayne> ha
<cwayne> ok tarballs pushed
<rvr> cwayne: We need to work a little bit on scope translation in next releases. The number of untranslated strings are piling up.
<rvr> cwayne: I will send you a translation "wishlist" :)
<davmor2> rvr: send a cattle prod as well for motivation
<cwayne> rvr: please do, we're going to send out another translation job soon as well
<sil2100> pmcgowan: I'm a bit worried we won't be able to get all the critical top-blocking bugs fixed in time for this milestone
<sil2100> Considering many people are on holidays this week already
<pmcgowan> sil2100, let me get an explicit update on the open crits
<sil2100> davmor2: will you be doing mostly silo testing for rtm this week?
<davmor2> sil2100: no I will be filling in where needed, Just ran the delta test for the image and a vivid mako test
<sil2100> davmor2: since there's an update on bug LP: #1398961
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1398961 in Media Hub "Manta vivid 39 no music plays either from the scope or from the music app however it does from grooveshark" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1398961
<sil2100> davmor2: maybe then jhodapp would have more info for this bug (in case we want a vivid promotion next year)
<davmor2> sil2100: yeap it's on my to do list so it's not forgotten
<davmor2> I'll probably do it latter today or tomorrow morning
<sil2100> Thanks
<Mirv> hmm, the evening meeting is a good indicator I should be off
<plars> sil2100: not sure why, but it looks like the sdk tests failed on vivid 55 on mako, retrying them now
<davmor2> Mirv: no you are the new ogra_ as he is sciving off so you have to be online 24 and a half hours a day just in case did you not read the small print?
<sil2100> Mirv: indeed ;) See you tomorrow!
<Mirv> davmor2: oh, that small print! :)
 * Mirv is hacking at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-005/+packages
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, see you tomorrow!
<davmor2> Mirv: catch you tomorrow
 * sil2100 doesn't like it red in the PPAs
<davmor2> sil2100: if you close your eyes really tight then you can't see the red
<bzoltan_> plars: I have experienced very ugly reboot cycles during my test plan execution recently ... the messaging app autopilot packages pull strange dependencies from the vivid archive
<plars> bzoltan_: I don't have any control over what dependencies are brought in by messaging-app-autopilot, you'll want to take that up with the messaging-app devs
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CI services coming back up, still fixing missing networks. CI/Phone testing disabled. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
<rvr> thostr_: Any update on silo 8? I read your comment that it needed input from design.
<sil2100> robru: how's the charm going? ;)
<sil2100> Do we have the ability to redeploy ci train with the magic of IS with a one-line-command?
<robru> sil2100: not bad actually, I've got it to the point that I can deploy it locally in lxc and the prepare job works on the first try. currently the issue I'm working on is that the build job fails because cowbuilder creation fails due to some security restriction inside the lxc, so I'm looking how to work around that.
<robru> sil2100: in terms of production deployment, I have an MP submitted to IS for review, they reviewed it, and now cprov disagrees with the review so there's some contention there...
<robru> sil2100: it does technically work for production deployments as far as I can tell, we're just nitpicking basically.
<plars> sil2100: maybe I'm just out of touch with what's going on, but is the sdk test really limited to just the one test now?
<sil2100> plars: I think it was mostly that way, right?
<plars> sil2100: *sigh* I think I'm just not awake yet and thinking of a different test... ignore me :)
<sil2100> plars: since sdk is different fron ubuntuuitoolkit
<sil2100> ;)
<plars> yeah
 * plars goes to get more coffee
<sil2100> robru: ugh
<robru> sil2100: what?
<bzoltan_> sil2100: plars: that single sdk test is more like a legacy thing... not really relevant and hardly ever fails. It checks if the SDK has all the necessary libs on the device ... the whole platform would be in a deep problem if that test fails :)
<rsalveti> om26er: something is wrong with that device tarball, it fails to boot for me, still need to investigate that
<rsalveti> not sure when john updated it
<om26er> rsalveti, it failed for me, thats why I was doing --bootstrap
<rsalveti> not sure if bootstrap will flash properly with the device tarball
<rsalveti> and that might explain the crashes you saw
<thostr_> rvr: charles was in contact with design, but they have no resources to address in more holistic way. However, Charles added some minor changes to fix the issues pointed out by saviq. Charles will ping you later on.
<rvr> thostr_: Ok
<charles> right
<charles> rvr, design is focused on the new notifications spec
<charles> rvr, since saviq is out I'll pull someone else in (Wellark) to review the MP's tweak to fix bug #1401802
<ubot5> bug 1401802 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Calendar reminder notifications became queued, non-interactive and easy to miss" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1401802
<rvr> charles: Remember that in order to land the silo, all bugs must be approved. And right now that bug is not.
<rvr> charles: After that, ping me and I'll retest the silo.
<Saviq> charles, sorry, didn't get around to it, but from your description is fine
<dobey> ToyKeeper: hi are you around? can i get you to test a new pay-ui click please, so we can get it released to store?
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Hi, here but a little zombie-ish due to an early early meeting.
<dobey> zombie meetings are the worst
<ToyKeeper> Hmm...  perhaps after a nap.
<dobey> ToyKeeper: enjoy it. :)
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: that Early Call was surely like 10:00am?
<ToyKeeper> davmor2: Which, for me, is like having a meeting at 10pm after going to bed around sunset.
<dobey> davmor2: 10:00 UTC?
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: you know the sun sets here around 15:00 that would be a 7 hour sleep :P
<davmor2> dobey: no 10:00 am ToyKeeper's time
<ToyKeeper> Wow, early sunset.  So yeah, later than that.
<dobey> davmor2: so it was only 2 hours ago?
<davmor2> dobey: infact scrap that 10:00 Fort Collins time that is not necessarily the same as ToyKeeper's time :)
 * davmor2 is pretty sure ToyKeeper should live in Newzealand
<bfiller> robru: row 40 is showing up as Landed incorrectly after I changed the testing status to tested
<robru> bah
<robru> bfiller: of course I would be able to fix that trivially if I could connect to the spreadsheet
 * dobey wonders what other QA people are in the americas
<robru> dobey: I usually lean on toykeeper but she's in NZ so she'll be around a bit later today I expect
<robru> bfiller: you're missing the description
<bfiller> robru: done
<robru> bfiller: thanks. vivid 13
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome!
<dobey> hmm
<bfiller> robru: row 23 also showing up incorrectly as landed
<robru> bfiller: wow there's a lot of those
<robru> bfiller: ok fixed, and added a check to hopefully prevent that from continuing...
<dobey> bfiller: that silo is empty and it says packages built though
<robru> dobey: rtm 6 has a gallery-app package in it... ?
<dobey> oh, hit the wrong url in history
<robru> dobey: no worries. if you do find any weird inconsistencies like that please report them to me
<kenvandine> robru, i'm confused, on the dashboard for ubuntu silo 7 it only shows one branch in the landing
<kenvandine> but there are 2
<kenvandine> and i confirmed in the build logs that it pulled both branches
<robru> kenvandine: uh
<kenvandine> robru, could that be a bug in the UI?
<robru> kenvandine: not a bug in the UI, raw json definitely only has one mp: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain/ubuntu/landing-007
<kenvandine> weird
<kenvandine> the build in the PPA has both
<kenvandine> robru, so i did do a reconfigure while it was building
<kenvandine> and built again
<robru> kenvandine: so the dashboard will show whatever was most recently configured, regardless of what's in the PPA. is it possible you had two MPs, built, took one out, reconfigured, then put the second one back without reconfiguring?
<kenvandine> no...
<kenvandine> i only reconfigured once
<kenvandine> it started out with 1 MP
<kenvandine> and i added another
<kenvandine> and did a reconfigure
<kenvandine> robru, should i reconfigure again ?
<kenvandine> oh... and when i clicked build, the dashboard showed both MPs
<kenvandine> unless someone else did a reconfigure on it :)
<robru> kenvandine: oohhhhhh ok I think I get it
<robru> kenvandine: you said you reconfigured while the build job was still running?
<kenvandine> yeah, is that a bad thing?
<robru> kenvandine: yeah, each job keeps a copy of the config in memory, so when the build job completed and it saved the 'packages built' status it would have written that to disk, undoing the reconfig.
<kenvandine> it looked fine after, and i watched the second build pull in both MPs
<robru> kenvandine: so yeah, the dashboard should be considered authoritative, you need to reconfigure again
<kenvandine> robru, maybe a reconfigure then a watch only build?
<kenvandine> since i know the PPA is right?
<robru> kenvandine: sounds reasonable
<dobey> hmm
<pmcgowan> om26er, silo2 retest?
<om26er> pmcgowan, looking
<om26er> pmcgowan, on it
<dobey> what is the cutoff for getting a click in the store, to be in the promoted image for this week?
<dobey> aka, the ota1 image
<Saviq> trainguards, when's the latest I can grab any of you tonight?
<robru> Saviq: I'm officially here for at least 4 more hours, but should unofficially be responsive to pings for probably 8 more hours.
<Saviq> robru, great, I will only be here for your official hours, so we should be good :)
<robru> Saviq: sounds good!
<bfiller> robru: can you publish ubuntu silo 17 please?
<bfiller> robru: sorry, mean ubuntu 19
<dobey> well, i need to go
<dobey> i hope ToyKeeper can test the click for me
<dobey> ToyKeeper: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-builder-vivid-armhf/75/artifact/output/com.canonical.payui_0.4.3_armhf.click is the click we need tested. thanks
<dobey> later!
<robru> bfiller: done
<bfiller> robru: cheers
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome
<om26er> pmcgowan, approved.
<ToyKeeper> dobey: If you're still around, is there a change list or something for this new pay-ui?
<Saviq> robru, vivid silo 9 can be published please ↑
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-12-16
<bfiller> robru: around to publish ubuntu silo 13? and make silos for line 49 and 50?
<robru> bfiller: one sec
<robru> bfiller: sorry about that, everything's exploding.
<robru> 4 and 9
<bfiller> robru: no worries, thank you
<dobey> ToyKeeper: sorry. all the fix committed bugs at https://bugs.launchpad.net/pay-ui (plus translations updates). revisions 83-90 at https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/pay-ui/first-branch
 * dobey goes off to other things again
<ToyKeeper> dobey: I'm not sure how we officially mark click packages as approved, but yours is tested and looks good.
<ToyKeeper> (we're hoping to develop the process for this more in the near future, but for now it's mostly ad-hoc)
<Mirv> morning
<satoris> Anyone know why system-image-cli -i says I run version 0 but the flasher log says it pushed version 56? This is on mako, on krillin it worked fine.
<satoris> Who would have the necessary powers to approve packaging changes? Line 19 needs an ack for that. Thanks.
<Mirv> satoris: we'd need an archive admin to preNEW approve the new binary package, and I've asked for it on #ubuntu-release. normal core-dev ack not enough in such cases.
<satoris> Mirv: cool. Is there anything else that I can/need do to for this issue?
<Mirv> satoris: if you have a friendly archive admin you can ping someone directly, otherwise no.
<sil2100> ;)
* psivaa_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping psivaa | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CI services coming back up, still fixing missing networks. CI/Phone testing disabled. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> I wonder what we should do with the lack of changes/commitlogs now that imgbot is down
<davmor2> sil2100: I'm surprised at ogra_ not putting imgbot on the stack
<sil2100> That was one of the few things we had on a TODO list, but I guess that never happened
<sil2100> My commitlog generation scripts are on canonistack
<sil2100> (with an RT still waiting to enable auto-synchronization of that)
<davmor2> sil2100: muhahahahahahaha
<sil2100> Yeah, the RT is actually waiting there for months already
<davmor2> sil2100: silo011 just failed
<sil2100> davmor2: aw come on
<sil2100> Regressed?
<davmor2> sil2100: nope just didn't fix the bug in the steps that john-mcaleely added in the description
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, did i? which bug?
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1399769
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1399769 not found
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, just read. shame silo11 doesn't fix it :-(
<davmor2> sil2100: I added how I tested so the dev can hopefully reproduce it
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: by the way bug only happens if the sims are unlocked so I added that as a step as most European countries lock the sims by default.  Might be wht the dev couldn't reproduce it initially maybe.
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, maybe, although I thought joc had seen it with locked SIMs as well. Presumably with different repro steps
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: possibly but it only listed lock on open and wifi enabled I didn't see sim lock.
<john-mcaleely> ok
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: the sim unlock on both sims takes an age and therefore leaves you in the state of it working :)
<john-mcaleely> possibly so :-)
* psivaa_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CI services coming back up, still fixing missing networks. CI/Phone testing disabled. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
<Mirv> chrisccoulson: would you have time for https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/oxide/arch_specific_replaces_lp1400275/+merge/244307 at some point? I couldn't get the adt-run to work for me so it's not certain if it keeps the autopkgtest fixed, but of course it would again fix your problem of having the intended dependency order.
<Mirv> the oxide has been sitting in silo 017 since last week
<joc_> davmor2: john-mcaleely: i have not been convinced this is a race condition (see my last comment on that bug), and I have definitely seen it with locked SIMs in
<joc_> and by race I mean getting through the wizard really quickly
<davmor2> joc_: nice I miss read it then
<ogra_> sil2100, sorry, i messed up big time while doing a backup of the imgbot dir (note: tar czvf is *not* tar xzvf ... i unpacked an old version instead of rolling a new upgraded tarball from teh workdir) ... it should be back later today
<john-mcaleely> I agree joc - from cold start (only possible with flash tool, it seems), this seems to occur sometimes 'at normal pace' in the wizard
<sil2100> ogra_: \o/ :)
<sil2100> ogra_: heh, no worries
<ogra_> sil2100, note that only the linking is broken ... the changelogs get still produced http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/20141216.changes is 178
<ogra_> and here is the linked one http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/180.changes ... seems there were a few tarballs actually
<davmor2> joc_: hmm fair enough I can confirm using john-mcaleely steps lead me to the issue though, were you using 2 sims too I wonder if the dev is only using one?
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
 * sil2100 goes to lunch
<jibel> bfiller, Hey, in silo 6 the version of gallery-app you ask us to test is 2.9.1.1049 (jenkins build #184) but 2.9.1.1101 is in the store. Is it correct?
<Mirv> bregma: I haven't found a core-dev to ack your compiz multi-arch changes so far, hopefully better luck during US Timezone. (if a core-dev reads this, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-012-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_compiz_1%3A0.9.12.0+15.04.20141210.2-0ubuntu1.diff )
<bregma> people become core devs and immediately become lazy and stop contributing to Ubuntu :)
<bregma> maybe I should apply
<Mirv> pstolowski: pete-woods: not top-approved https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-shell/partner-id-rtm/+merge/240746
<Mirv> :)
<pete-woods> hmm, I don't seem to have the right to top-approve
<pete-woods> oh wait
<pete-woods> wrong browser
<Mirv> pete-woods: thanks!
<rsalveti> ogra_: sil2100: got a meta change at silo 2, adding missing gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio
<rsalveti> no other side effect, should we still require qa sign off?
<sil2100> rsalveti: what was the side effect of this package missing from the seeds?
<rsalveti> sil2100: unable to record audio from a qml/qt app (using qtmultimedia)
<sil2100> rsalveti: I would say no sign-off required, as any regression there is still better than no feature at all - but let's ask jibel for a final word
<sil2100> jibel: ^ ?
<dobey> ToyKeeper: great, thanks
<jibel> sil2100, rsalveti +1 for no sign-off if it adds a package to the seed.
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: lab move complete. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
<rsalveti> alright, thanks
<bfiller> jibel: yes it's correct, it's from the rtm branch not from trunk
<bfiller> jibel: not sure how we will upload it with a lower version number though
<joc_> davmor2: really you have to be using 2 SIMs - you don't need to seleect which SIM you want to use if there is only 1 SIM
<jibel> bfiller, okay. Then 1049 introduces regression and makes the gallery-app crashes
<jibel> bfiller, see my comment in bug 1381583
<ubot5> bug 1381583 in gallery-app (Ubuntu RTM) "[Gallery] imported pictures should show in Event for today" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381583
<bfiller> jibel: ok, there is no core file in the error. Can you list the exact steps to reproduce in the bug please. Also does this bug exist in previous versions?
<jibel> bfiller, it doesn't exist with the version in 180, I'll add more details.
<bfiller> jibel: thanks
<dobey> cihelp: can we get someone to upload https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-builder-vivid-armhf/75/artifact/output/com.canonical.payui_0.4.3_armhf.click to the store please?
<fginther> dobey, I can help with that
<dobey> fginther: ah, i wasn't expecting you to be around yet. that would be great, thanks
<sil2100> bfiller: hey!
<sil2100> bfiller: I had a question - what's the current release workflow for gallery-app? Do you always first release the .deb version and then create the click package and upload?
<sil2100> bfiller: or are there cases when you released a new click package without the .deb package?
<bfiller> sil2100: we release the deb and then upload a new click once the changes land in trunk. in the case of rtm, we'll do the same thing. deb then once changes land in rtm branch create and upload a click
<sil2100> bfiller: remember that there's only one store right now, so basically what you release to the store is == (vivid && 14.09)
<sil2100> bfiller: but I heard from QA that they had some issues with the gallery-app silo, did they get back to you?
<bfiller> sil2100: I know
<bfiller> sil2100: we've been landing on trunk and only releasing debs and not updating the click because of this limitation
<bfiller> sil2100: will only update the click once QA signs off on the silo
<renatu> sil2100, do you know what could cause this error: process 31428: D-Bus library appears to be incorrectly set up; failed to read machine uuid: Failed to open "/etc/machine-id": No such file or directory
<renatu> sil2100, full log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/192784269/buildlog_ubuntu-rtm-14.09-armhf.address-book-app_0.2%2B15.04.20141216~rtm-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<jibel> bfiller, I added a test case in comment 9
<jibel> there is probably a shorter test, but with this one it's easy to reproduce.
<davmor2> bfiller: https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1399769 this bug in silo 11 when I tested this morning it wasn't fixed at all, then there was an update to the silo now it changes the label to sim1 sim2 however if I select one I still have an unusable phone it sends nothing and receives nothing till I reboot
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1399769 not found
<davmor2> bfiller: reset and wiped the phone 3 times to confirm it is reproducible and it is
<bfiller> davmor2: huh? the silo hasn't been updated since yesterday
<davmor2> bfiller: got updated about an hour ago
<bfiller> davmor2: shouldn't have
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: I need to skip today's evening landing meeting - in case there are some things (updates) related to image promotion, use bug LP: #1402601 to keep track
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1402601 in Ubuntu Landing Team "Image promotion for the 2014.12.18 milestone" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1402601
<davmor2> bfiller: or our ticketing system is lying to us
<bfiller> davmor2: looks like boiko_ rebuilt it but not sure why
<davmor2> bfiller: well it added the telephony stuff
<boiko_> bfiller: silo 11? tiago asked me to rebuild that one
<bfiller> davmor2: let me find out what's going on. I tested it yesterday so not sure what changed since then
<boiko> salem_`: can you tell davmor2 and bfiller what changed on silo 11?
<salem_`> davmor2, hey, I was able to reproduce the problem with the steps you provided and pushed a fix this morning to silo 11. can you try updating the packages?
<davmor2> salem_`: I did a fresh install and installed the silo afresh, now the labels read sim1 sim2 however if I select one and try sending a message it does nothing, also if I try sending to the number it does nothing until  I reboot
<salem_`> davmor2, ok, let me look into it.
<davmor2> salem_`: thanks
<davmor2> salem_`: same steps but you just select one and then send a message
<salem_`> davmor2, ok, let me try
<mzanetti> ffs
<renatu> hey guys I am getting this error on rtm silo 0: process 22576: D-Bus library appears to be incorrectly set up; failed to read machine uuid: Failed to open "/etc/machine-id": No such file or directory
<renatu> who can help me with that?
<sil2100> renatu: looks strange - if it's an internal problem then we would really need someone that manages the build machines to look into that
<sil2100> renatu: maybe we should try a re-build? Or did you ask someone for that already?
<renatu> sil2100, in the first build it fails on amd64 and arm. the second one fails only on arm
<renatu> sil2100, lets try again
<sil2100> renatu: oh, ok, wait
<sil2100> Let me re-run it in the PPA
<sil2100> Let's not waste resources
<sil2100> renatu: which silo is that in?
<renatu> sil2100, the same code was already merged on vivid
<renatu> sil2100, rtm 0
<sil2100> renatu: ok, it's rebuilding, let's see how it goes
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-000/+build/6653160
<sil2100> renatu: hm, failed again
<sil2100> renatu: strange, it failed on 2 different machines even
<sil2100> robru, jibel, davmor2, rvr: remember that today we don't have the landing meeting
<sil2100> Please use the LP bug I pasted above in case of some promotion-related talks
<jibel> sil2100, k, thanks.
<rvr> sil2100: Ack
<davmor2> sil2100: no we are just going to ignore completely ;)
 * sil2100 will be back in ~2h
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: lab move complete. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
<renatu> sil2100, do you want me to disable the failing test?
<bfiller> fginther: you around?
<fginther> bfiller, yes
<bfiller> fginther: getting this failure in ubuntu-rtm ppa, looks like something in the env https://launchpadlibrarian.net/192794818/buildlog_ubuntu-rtm-14.09-armhf.address-book-app_0.2%2B15.04.20141216.2~rtm-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<bfiller> fginther: process 17066: D-Bus library appears to be incorrectly set up; failed to read machine uuid: Failed to open "/etc/machine-id": No such file or directory
<bfiller> See the manual page for dbus-uuidgen to correct this issue.
<bfiller> only happens on armhf
<fginther> bfiller, this is more of a question for the trainguards or perhaps cjwatson. This build is taking place on launchpad.
<robru> bfiller: fginther: yep not me, it's in lp, not in the train. ;-)
<alesage> ci-help finding that kenvandine's branch is still executing a test that's he's trying to explicitly skip: the MP is here https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/less_flaky/+merge/242957 , adding this commit on the eleventh http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/less_flaky/revision/1223 , here's a recent run with that test failed https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-
<alesage> mako/497/
<alesage> I've double-checked the test name just to be sure :)
<fginther> bfiller, I'm assuming this test is setting up it's own dbus as that wouldn't otherwise be part of the build environment
<bfiller> renatu: ^^ is that the case?
<fginther> alesage, looking
<bfiller> renatu: maybe it's a problem how you are setting up dbus?
<renatu> bfiller, fginther, let me check
<fginther> renatu, bfiller, this error also looks interesting: "libEGL warning: GLX/DRI2 is not supported"
<fginther> although it may not be a factor
<renatu> fginther, bfiller I am not setting any dbus session just importing onlineaccount that uses dbus
<renatu> fginther, it is already integrated on vivid and this is a old test, have been running for a while
<fginther> alesage, I'll take a closer look in a bit
<alesage> fginther, FWIW finding we're unable to skip locally as well, CI may not be implicated :)
<fginther> renatu, The only other advice I have right now is to find the last time this test passed under ubuntu-rtm in launchpad and compare the build logs. Perhaps a dependency changed and introduced a regression.
<fginther> alesage, ok, I'll sync up with you after my lunch
<cjwatson> renatu: shouldn't you be using dbus-test-runner or something?
<cjwatson> I don't think LP promises that a machine-id is set up
<dbarth> hello trainguards; i have a desktop sru candidate on line 63 (starting with vivid though)
<renatu> cjwatson, since I am only importing the module and not using it , I was trying to avoid that
<cjwatson> well, I'm not aware that anything has changed in LP build chroots here anyway
<renatu> cjwatson, it fails on amd64 in the first build
<renatu> cjwatson, now is faling only on armhf
<robru> dbarth: vivid 7
<cjwatson> renatu: *shrug* could be a racy test
<cjwatson> renatu: please tell me you aren't repeatedly hitting Build in CI Train
<renatu> cjwatson, we are trying one last time
<cjwatson> renatu: stop it
<cjwatson> bah
<cjwatson> renatu: don't do it like that in future, please, it's a waste of resources
<cjwatson> renatu: anyone in ~ci-train-ppa-service can retry builds for *individual* architectures in the PPA, and then you can do a watch-only build once they've all passed
<cjwatson> renatu: your approach wastes shared resources and has a lower probability of succeeding :)
<renatu> cjwatson, ok I will do that next time, sorry
<renatu> cjwatson, do you think that dbust-test-runner could fix the problem?
<renatu> cjwatson, I think it will need to read "/etc/machine-id"too
<cjwatson> renatu: don't know
<cjwatson> just a guess
<cjwatson> since it's racy you probably have an ordering problem somewhere, but not my field
<cjwatson> you should probably try it repeatedly in clean chroots outside of LP
<renatu> cjwatson, dbus-test-runner just create a individual dbus instance but uses the same files
<renatu> cjwatson, how I can create a chroot without the "/etc/machine-id" file
<renatu> I do not know how to prevent this file to be created
<cjwatson> renatu: mk-sbuild
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<cjwatson> <cjwatson@amber ~ (master)>$ ls -l /var/lib/schroot/chroots/vivid-*/etc/machine-id
<cjwatson> ls: cannot access /var/lib/schroot/chroots/vivid-*/etc/machine-id: No such file or directory
<dbarth> robru: thanks! did you recognize that old bug fix; now the packagekit issue has been fixed by justin
<cjwatson> renatu: oh, or you could just build-depend on dbus
<cjwatson> renatu: you apparently don't, and it's dbus.postinst that runs "dbus-uuidgen --ensure", thereby creating /etc/machine-id
<robru> dbarth: haha, very nice
<cjwatson> renatu: if I were you I'd still want to understand the race though ...
<cwayne> cihelp ping!
<Ursinha> cwayne: what's up
<cwayne> Ursinha: wondering if somethings up with calxeda-pbuilder, or if it's just busy? went to build a custom tarball and it says waiting for next available executor
<Ursinha> cwayne: let me check..
<john-mcaleely> cihelp, new device tarball for vivid
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-20141216-4061a26.tar.xz
<renatu> cjwatson,thanks, I will add dbus as build dep. But I still confuse why this is working for other builds (i386 and amd64)
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-20141216-4061a26.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-testresults-20141216-4061a26.ods
<cjwatson> renatu: well, it didn't work for amd64 before as you said, so it's not about the architecture, you have a race
<john-mcaleely> want to do any sign off or can I push on the basis that it passes my usual testing?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ^
<cjwatson> renatu: if your test suite is non-deterministic then it will indeed sometimes pass on some architectures and not others just as a matter of probability ...
<john-mcaleely> rsalveti, ^ vivid tarball with tip of master should land soon
<bfiller> robru: can you kick off an arm only build on rtm 000 please?
<bfiller> I don't know how to do that
<robru> bfiller: citrain doesn't have any way to do that, unless you want to just rebuild the last arm build that was done (eg, without any new commits since the last build)
<bfiller> robru: we added a build-dep
<robru> bfiller: yeah, new commit will need to be rebuilt on all arches.
<bfiller> robru: ok
<rsalveti> john-mcaleely: thanks
<rsalveti> sil2100: can I publish rtm silo 12? or are you waiting to coordinate a new image or a new landing first?
<Ursinha> cwayne: do you have the link to the job that is hanging?
<robru> pstolowski: you got silo 3 but just be aware you have conflicts in silo 7. whoever publishes first will force the other to rebuild and retest.
<robru> silo rtm 3 I mean
<pstolowski> robru, yes, i'm aware of that. thanks
<robru> pstolowski: you're welcome
<salem_`> davmor2, hey, could you update your phone with silo 11 and try again?
<davmor2> salem_`: just testing another silo but I can look after that
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: lab move complete. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
<salem_`> davmor2, sure, thanks!
<davmor2> mzanetti: you about dude?
<mzanetti> davmor2: hey
<davmor2> mzanetti: I have question for silo7 now that camera has removed the permissions requirement is there another way to trigger this that isn't a script, which I think is how the dev has fixed it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1381292
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1381292 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "Clicking permissions dialog in untrusted app causes app to lose focus" [Critical,In progress]
<pmcgowan> davmor2, check the dupes for that bug, webapps show it as well
<davmor2> pmcgowan: ah fantastic thanks
<davmor2> mzanetti: as you were :)
<mzanetti> davmor2: here's an app: https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/+junk/trustStoreDialogFocusTest
<fginther> cwayne, your builds are ready now
<cwayne> fginther: thank you
<sil2100> oooh! Silo 007 can be published?
 * sil2100 publishes
<pmcgowan> woot
<pmcgowan> oh can't publish
<sil2100> Yeah, need a core dev to check those
<sil2100> slangasek: hey! Are you still around? :)
<slangasek> sil2100: hi there
<slangasek> what silo?
<sil2100> slangasek: could you help out and do a packaging ACK on silo 007? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-007-2-publish/26/ <- the packaging diffs are here
<sil2100> (only the latest version of each package)
<slangasek> reviewing
<sil2100> Thanks!
<davmor2> salem_`: that fixed it \o/
<slangasek> why does https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-007-2-publish/26/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scopes-api_0.6.9+15.04.20141216~rtm-0ubuntu1.diff have doubled-up contents?
<salem_`> davmor2, awesome! thanks!
<salem_`> bfiller, ^
<slangasek> (or more)
<robru> slangasek: uh....
<robru> slangasek: oh that's probably some rubbish regression. i can't imagine why it would be appending that diff rather than truncating. or even why it would be generating that diff more than once. anyway I think you can trust that the diff is good, just ignore the duplicated bits. I'll fix that after we can deploy to production again
<bfiller> salem_`: nice
<slangasek> robru: I am ignoring the duplicated bits, yes.  Do you want a bug report about this?
<robru> slangasek: yes please, and assign it to me
<slangasek> robru: remind me what project I should use? launchpad/ubuntu-lt?
<robru> slangasek: please file that against cupstream2distro
 * robru -> lunch
<slangasek> sil2100: how did unity-scopes-shell successfully build in this ppa?  It adds a versioned build-dependency on libunity-api-dev (>= 7.94~), but the version of libunity-api-dev in ubuntu-rtm/14.09 is 7.92
<sil2100> slangasek: the PPA has the new libunity-api in it
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-007
<slangasek> ah, but that version has no packaging diff, ok
<sil2100> It's just has no packaging changes, so the diff didn't appear
<cwayne> sil2100: ping!
<sil2100> cwayne: pong! Hi! What's up?
<cwayne> sil2100: heya, so I'm hoping to have a new custom (with a really small delta) ready in about 30 mins or so -- is that too late to try to get it in for this week's promotion?
<slangasek> sil2100, pmcgowan: packaging approved and published
<pmcgowan> awesome
<sil2100> cwayne: I think it should be good - does it fix some of our criticals? I suppose QA might have the capacity for that today still
<sil2100> davmor2: do you know who we have around in the US?
<sil2100> davmor2: for silo/tarball sign-off>?
<davmor2> sil2100: ToyKeeper at a guess and maybe iahmad for a while too
<cwayne> sil2100: it fixes two hanloon criticals :)
<sil2100> cwayne: excellent o/
<ToyKeeper> If it's higher priority than the waiting silos, I can start on it.
<sil2100> davmor2: when you EOD? Pretty soon I guess, right?
<cwayne> i'm happy to have it punted to tomorrow morning if you guys are, just thought that might technically be post-freeze :)
<ToyKeeper> cwayne: What does it fix/change?
<cwayne> ToyKeeper: it adds the ability to login to online accounts from a result in the scope, which fixes bug 1394217, bug 1402664, and bug 1402661
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1394217 could not be found
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1402664 could not be found
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1402661 could not be found
<ToyKeeper> cwayne: That'll be customized image 254?
<cwayne> ToyKeeper: yeah should be, tarball should be done in about 8 minutes or so
<cwayne> so unless a rootfs drops int he next 8 minutes then yep :)
<ToyKeeper> cwayne: Sounds good, lemme know when it's ready in the custom feed.
<cwayne> ToyKeeper: will do, I'll also send out an email to qa-team (as suggested by davmor2) with the complete changelog
<davmor2> cwayne: thanks
<davmor2> sil2100: an hour ago
<cwayne> would need someone to check over the es image too (it has the exact same changelog though)
<davmor2> cwayne: yes
<cwayne> yep, just making sure we're all on the same page :)
<davmor2> cwayne: best person for that would be Victor who won't be on now till the morning
<cwayne> davmor2: well, no strings or anything have changed, so it'd really just be making sure nothing's obviously broken
<sil2100> slangasek: thank you! :)
<cwayne> ToyKeeper: it seems to be ready, but I'd like to flash it first just to verify to ensure I don't waste anyone's time :)
<cwayne> ToyKeeper: okay so there's an issue, need a quick rebuild :/  Ill send out the email soon as I verify its working as I expect it to
<pmcgowan> davmor2, silo 11 is approved then?
<ToyKeeper> cwayne: Okay, I'll be expecting it.  :)
<sil2100> pmcgowan: btw.! Just so you know, we might have issues with commitlogs
<sil2100> pmcgowan: I mean, ogra_'s bot was down so there are some vivid ones missing
<sil2100> But I hope no more will be lost
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ack
<pmcgowan> sil2100, that probably needs to become a more formal CI tool
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yeah, I already have an RT for part of it... but we would need to get ogra_'s bits somewhere public as well
<bfiller> davmor2: we are good on silo 11, so I think it's ready to be publish if you are good with it
<cwayne> ToyKeeper: email sent, 255 is the one :)
<cwayne> oh a mod needs to approve my qa-team email :/
<ToyKeeper> cwayne: Thanks!
<ToyKeeper> Not sure if I can approve the message, but I'll try.
<cwayne> ToyKeeper: if not I can just explictly email you victor and dave for now
<ToyKeeper> cwayne: Nope, I don't have moderator access.
<cwayne> ToyKeeper: no worries, will resend
<cwayne> re-sent
<cwayne> now I need to go run some errands, will have my phone with email though, so feel free to shoot me an email if there's an issue
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: lab move complete. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
<davmor2> bfiller: silo 11 works but has had a full test I left a note on the ticket in the kanban board that says as much
<davmor2> has not had even
<davmor2> bfiller: I ran out of day unfortunately
<bfiller> davmor2: no worries, thanks
<davmor2> bfiller: it should just need a quick test tomorrow by whoever picks it up and should be able to land then
<davmor2> I'm not in tomorrow tjough so it might be brendand or rvr
<davmor2> goes back offline
<pstolowski> hey cihelp, can somebody help me understand what's wrong (if anything) with build in rtm silo 01?
<fginther> trainguards, is this ^ something you can answer?
<fginther> pstolowski, I'm not seeing any errors or failures, do you have a link?
<pstolowski> fginther, trainguards nvm, it looks like status wasn't picked up correctly by both spreadsheet and dashboard for a bit longer than usual
<pstolowski> fginther, so yes, looks ok now. thanks
<fginther> psivaa_, ack
<fginther> pstolowski, ack
<fginther> psivaa_, oops, please ignore
<cwayne-afk> ToyKeeper: thanks for testing! you did not do the spanish, correct?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-12-17
<ToyKeeper> cwayne-afk: No, I didn't do spanish.
<alex-abreu> trainguards can I have a silo for L64
<robru> alex-abreu: silo 8. good timing, I gotta run out the door in a sec!
<alex-abreu> robru, hehe, thx Robert
<robru> alex-abreu: you're welcome Alex! ;-)
<robru> alright I'm out for dinner but will be back in a couple hours if anybody needs anything
<Mirv> morning
<Mirv> archive admin would be still needed to preNEW review/accept indicator-network-tools at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-006/+packages , and core-dev but still be needed to ack compiz multi-arch changes https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-012-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_compiz_1%3A0.9.12.0+15.04.20141210.2-0ubuntu1.diff
<pstolowski> trainguards good morning! is it still possible to add one important fix to one my existing rtm silo (that I tested yesterday?)
<Mirv> pstolowski: my latest info was that it needed to be end of yesterday in the silo, so no. sil2100 should be around soon so we can recheck.
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> What's up?
<Mirv> oh, there he is :)
<Mirv> sil2100: < pstolowski> trainguards good morning! is it still possible to add one important fix to one my existing rtm silo (that I tested yesterday?)
<sil2100> pstolowski: how important is this fix and to which silo you want to add it?
<jibel> pstolowski, what is the fix? you had 3 weeks to land it, it is a bit late to do it this morning and  we already have plenty of silos to test because people waited the last minute to upload fixes
<pstolowski> Mirv, sil2100 jibel I understand your concern. currently discussing how important it is
<jibel> pstolowski, okay, if it was critical there would be no discussion ;) let us know what the status is ASAP. If it has to be in the image, we'll have to test it this morning.
<pstolowski> jibel, ok, we just discussed it. it's not critical enough. so skip it for now. thanks
<pstolowski> Mirv, sil2100 ^
<jibel> pstolowski, thanks
<sil2100> jibel: did bfiller fix the gallery-app silo?
<sil2100> pstolowski: ok, thanks
<jibel> sil2100, apparently yes. I verifying it.
<jibel> +'m
<oSoMoN> trainguards: good morning, can I have a silo for line 65 ?
<sil2100> o/
<mzanetti> sil2100: hey
<sil2100> mzanetti: hey
<mzanetti> sil2100: think it's still possible to get a silo for row 61?
<sil2100> mzanetti: for this milestone it's a little bit too late, but we might assign the silo for you to do the testing in a few moments
<mzanetti> ah, ok, cool, thanks
<sil2100> But QA is already too busy for another silo to enter, that's why the deadline was tomorrow EOD :)
<jibel> sil2100, gallery-app is ok
<mzanetti> you mean yesterday, right?
<sil2100> Yeah... right ;)
<sil2100> mzanetti: still didn't get my coffee/tea today
<sil2100> jibel: \o/
 * mzanetti is currently on that
<sil2100> Mirv: publishing silo 006 - will you be able to build a click after it gets merged and cleaned?
<Mirv> sil2100: probably so, yes
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<sil2100> Do you know who can publish it for us to the store at this TZ? Since popey is on holidays
<popey> sil2100: what's that?
<Mirv> sil2100: I can upload, not sure who all can approve it
<sil2100> ...oh ;)
<popey> gallery app? dholbach can approve if Mirv uploads
<Mirv> popey: not at the moment, maybe in 1-2h, a new gallery-app :)
<popey> kk
<Mirv> ah, dholbach, great!
<sil2100> popey: thanks :)
<popey> np
<sil2100> Yaaay
<Mirv> popey: go back to where you came from! :)
 * popey goes back to where he came from
<sil2100> heh, sound's like a new Hobbit sub-title
<Mirv> (probably sitting on computer, browsing Ubuntu stuff)
<sil2100> Hobbit: Back to where you came from
<Mirv> my engrish good
<Mirv> sil2100: this looks correct if a bit scary: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/gallery-app-click-from-branch/138/console
<Mirv> sil2100: it first for unknown reason branches the real trunk. then it checks out the given rtm trunk to "trunk_dir", and later on it can be seen that it starts the compilation also in "trunk_dir" and apparently does not use the vivid trunk for anything
<cjwatson> Mirv: indicator-network-tools looks fine to this ubuntu-archive member
<Mirv> thanks cjwatson!
<Mirv> sil2100: can you join #ubuntu-app-devel?
<Mirv> doh, jibel is not there either, I'll use #ubuntu-touch instead
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, can I push a vivid device tarball now?
<jibel> sil2100, silo 011 must land today?
<jibel> bug 1399769
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1399769 could not be found
<sil2100> jibel: not sure, as it's a barajas bug
<jibel> sil2100, anyway it'll need 10 first and a rebuild
<jibel> not enough time
<sil2100> Yeah...
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 14 be published, please?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: sure
<oSoMoN> cheers
<bzoltan_> Mirv: the silo3 is finally OK. I have captured two regressions and both were addressed quickly.
<Mirv> bzoltan_: a good Christmas present to vivid users!
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  that was the plan :D
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, gentle re-request: is it ok for me to push a device tarball for vivid (ie are there no planned builds imminent)?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: hey! Give me a quick moment to check
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: ok, seems like you can push freely - go for it ;)
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, great
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, pushed. thank you!
<sil2100> Mirv: address-book-app is also a click package now, right?
<sil2100> Mirv: hmmmm
<sil2100> Mirv: I pressed publish on this silo, but maybe we need the framework changed there too?
<sil2100> ;/
<Ursinha> good morning
<sil2100> Morning
<sil2100> Phew
<sil2100> Ok, let me check this first then
<sil2100> huh, no, it's not a click it seems
<Mirv> sil2100: no, address-book-app is just .deb
<Mirv> ...like you then said
<jibel> sil2100, silo 11 would need a rebuild right?
<sil2100> jibel: yes, but only if silo 10 lands
<jibel> rvr, ^ what is the status of silo 10?
<rvr> jibel: I am not able to reproduce the original issue, but it works
<rvr> I wanted some feedback from bfiller
<rvr> jibel: sil2100: A new "Manage Scopes" screen has landed in today's images, but it's not translated :P
<sil2100> geh ;p
<Elleo> cihelp: would someone mind triggering jenkins on this community MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~danielholm/ubuntu-keyboard/ubuntu-keyboard/+merge/242580
<Mirv> oSoMoN: oh right, thanks for über fast landing of the webbrowser-app 5.4.0 fix :)
<sil2100> jibel: will we try to get anything else in after silo 10?
<sil2100> (and the custom tarball)
<jibel> sil2100, how long woultd it take to rebuild 11?
<jibel> sil2100, it is the only critical left
<sil2100> It should be quick, considering that 10 would land soon ;)
<jibel> rvr, what info do you need from bfiller ?
<jibel> wrt to silo 10
<jibel> -to
<rvr> jibel: I am not able to reproduce the original problem. Mute works ok in merged calls, both with and without the silo.
<cwayne> rvr: so are we good re: custom tar?
<rvr> cwayne: Yes, fitbit, facebook and instagram rock
<cwayne> sil2100: so I got +1's now from rvr and ToyKeeper, am I goot to push the magic buttons?
<jibel> rvr, sil2100 is it me or the changelog in silo 10 doesn't have anything to do with the bug?
<jibel> bug 1398431
<rvr> +  * Only set voicemail is the phone number is not empty. (LP: #1398431)
<ubot5> bug 1398431 in Canonical System Image "Can't mute a conference call " [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1398431
<jibel> how is it related to multiparty calls?
<rvr> jibel: PulseAudio log changes with the silo, so apparently it does something.
<jibel> rvr, sil2100 also how a silo can be marked ready for QA sign-off if the testing done by the lander failed?
<rvr> jibel: o_O
<jibel> rvr, last comment from Bill
<jibel> there is something fishy here
<rvr> Yes (#<180> <krillin> <bfiller>)
<sil2100> jibel: what the heck?
<sil2100> cwayne: yes, please press teh button ;)
<jibel> rvr, here is the fix in this silo
<jibel> 8 - if (mAccount) {
<jibel> 9 + if (mAccount && !mAccount->voicemailNumber().isEmpty()) {
<jibel> how does it fix conf calls?
<cwayne> sil2100: pressed :D
<rvr> jibel: Yeah, I took a look.
<rvr> It's a oneliner
 * sil2100 doesn't know the code so cannot say
<rvr> tail -f .cache/upstart/dbus.log | grep Pulse
<rvr> No silo
<rvr> Setting PulseAudio source 'source.primary' muted '0'
<rvr> Setting PulseAudio source 'source.primary' muted '1'
<rvr> Silo
<rvr> Setting PulseAudio source 'source.primary' muted '1'
<jibel> this fix has been push on the 12th, Bill comments on the 15th that it is not fixes, and on build 180 it is magically fixed and ready for QA
<sil2100> Maybe it was depending on some other silo to land first?
<rvr> jibel: Was pushed to vivid
<sil2100> Would be best if we had Bill here
<rvr> jibel: Still happening on rtm, that's what I understand
<jibel> sil2100, yeah, it really needs an explanation. Can we land 11 instead?
<jibel> sil2100, and it doesn't change that the fix has nothing to do with the bug
<sil2100> hmm, jibel I suppose Bill should be on in about 30 minutes
<rvr> cwayne
<jibel> k
<rvr> cwayne: sil2100: What's the difference between custom.es and proposed?
<sil2100> Normally I would say let's land silo 11, but 10 has a critical in it
<cwayne> rvr: same rootfs, just different custom tarball
<rvr> cwayne: sil2100: I just flashed 181 and I don't see the thumbnail problem
<cwayne> the difference between the custom tar's is *very* small
<cwayne> rvr: it sounds like an intermittent issue then, nothing on the custom tar should affect that
<rvr> cwayne: On the custom image the issue is consistent. Flash -> Camera -> No thumbnail.
<rvr> cwayne: I am not blaming anyone, just trying to know what's going on.
<cwayne> rvr: oh i know
<cwayne> i just really can't fathom anything in custom causing it, especially since the only thing that *could* (photos-local) hasn't changed
<rvr> cwayne: It's not a problem with the scope, gallery and photo roll don't show up the thumbnail either
<cwayne> rvr: yeah, so that points even more to not custom, it just seems odd that it'd show up consistently there then
<cwayne> rvr: im flashing now to investigate
<sil2100> rvr: so, regarding silo 10, besides the questions we have it's all ok, right?
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  do you know what the hack is that?  autopkgtest for unity-scope-click 0.1.1+15.04.20141212.1-0ubuntu1: Regression (Jenkins: public, private)
<Mirv> bzoltan_: sadly yes I know. not your cause.
<Mirv> sil2100: would you have time for vivid?
<sil2100> Mirv: what's up?
<Mirv> sil2100: long story, but http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Vivid/view/AutoPkgTest/job/vivid-adt-unity-scope-click/lastBuild/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/consoleText
<Mirv> sil2100: plus the history at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxide-qt/+bug/1400275 . so no, the latest try did not fix the problem.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1400275 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu Vivid) "Fix oxide-qt codecs dependencies (continued)" [Critical,Fix released]
<Mirv> sil2100: so we can choose from a) SDK broken (bzoltan not happy), b) autopkgtests broken (a lot of people not happy), c) oxide extra codecs package installed on desktop (chriscoulson not happy), but we still don't know of the option d) fix everything. which of a-c would be preferred?
<Mirv> we are currently again at b)
<Mirv> if we revert the last landing, we can go back to c
<Mirv> if we revert to the start situation, we get to a
<bzoltan_> Mirv: I would not break the SDK few days prior the Chinese classes :)
<Mirv> bzoltan_: yes I wouldn't break SDK. the only thing that speaks for it is that fixing SDK caused the original regression.
<Mirv> sadly for Oxide people I feel c) is still the smallest problem, at least during development series
<sil2100> hmmm
<bzoltan_> Mirv: strictly speaking it was not the SDK what needed the fix, but the Oxide packaging .. in order to make it multiarch  installable
<Mirv> bzoltan_: I know, I know. so yes, fixing Oxide caused the regression.
<Mirv> and at the end the real problem might be apt...
<bzoltan_> Mirv: we were thinking hard with mvo and chrisccoulson together about the best possible fix. We had like three options and still this one was the most acceptable ... damn it
<rvr> sil2100: Right, besides the questions, silo 10 looks ok
<vila> Elleo: you should be able to do so once you approve the MP no ?
<Elleo> vila: our current process requires jenkins to have run sucessfully before an MP is approved
<sil2100> Damn, where's Bill...
<vila> Elleo: you should still be able to trigger a -ci job manually
<Elleo> vila: how do I go about that?
<vila> Elleo: can you get to http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-keyboard-ci/build?delay=0sec
<Elleo> vila: nope, presumably I need some sort of VPN setup?
<vila> Elleo: yup, let me find the wiki page
<Elleo> thanks
<bfiller> rvr, jibel : what's up regarding silo 10? you have some questions?
<sil2100> bfiller: yeah, we're asking Tiago now
<jibel> bfiller, it's okay, the changelog is confusing and the test case doesn't say that you  can only reproduce when the sim card doesn't provide a voicemail number.
<bfiller> jibel: ack
<sil2100> Is it good to publish then?
<bfiller> sil2100, Mirv: looks like the gallery silo was released and rtm is up-to-date. I was going to build a click from the rtm trunk and push to store.  Wasn't sure how to handle the version numbers
<sil2100> bfiller: ok, so another problem we had... we cannot get gallery uploaded ;/
<bfiller> sil2100: ha
<bfiller> just asking about that
<sil2100> bfiller: there were 2 problems we saw with the upload:
<sil2100> 1) The framework was outdated and revisions wrong
<sil2100> 2) Even after Mirv fixed those up, it seems gallery-app regressed when using the correct framework ;/
<sil2100> jibel has more details
<bfiller> sil2100: hmn, we didn't change the framework, should match what's existing in the store
<jibel> bfiller, with the new framework, the gallery app crashes when the QML cache is empty
<sil2100> bfiller: Mirv built a click from here https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/rtm-14.09-new and it seemed to have issues
<sil2100> bfiller: there was an announement that the -dev frameworks no longer work for new uploads
<sil2100> On the ML
<bfiller> jibel: why do we need to update the framework
<bfiller> should use whatever was in rtm
<jibel> Mirv, ^
<bfiller> sil2100: that is the wrong branch
<jibel> bfiller, I think because -dev frameworks are deprecated
<sil2100> bfiller: it's a branch that Mirv prepared so that the versioning is ok
<jibel> but Mirv would know the details
<sil2100> bfiller: it has the exact changes from your -rtm branch but the revisions are correct, as otherwise we wouldn't be able to release as the store has version 1101 and the rtm branch generated version 109something
<bfiller> jibel: let me check on the framework. I'd be in favor of not changing what was currently in rtm
<bfiller> that is a big change that these bug fixes don't address
<bfiller> can handle that one after
<sil2100> bfiller: I'm not knowledgable about clicks, but I know dholbach rejected it
<sil2100> Not sure if you can put new things in the store with the old framework at all now
<bfiller> hmn
<bfiller> ok
<bfiller> let me check it
<sil2100> Mirv would know the details as it was he who wanted to upload (I have no permissions there)
<sil2100> Anyway, we had to do 2 things to get it to a publishable state:
<sil2100> 1) Mirv rebased your rtm changes to get the click version generated to be higher than the one in the store (as it seems the RTM version was outdated in comparison to what was in the store version-wise)
<sil2100> 2) Changed the framework
<bfiller> sil2100: ok, Mirv are we sure your branch has the exact same stuf as lp:gallery-app/rtm-14.09 branch and just the framework change?
<sil2100> And since the diff between your rtm branch and the rtm-new branch from Mirv is *only* the framework change, it still seems it regressed and crashes
<bfiller> sil2100: got it, let me investigate the crash
<sil2100> bfiller: yes, I even tested it as per Mirv's recommendation - if you take both branches, remove the .bzr dir and do diff -urN between them, you only get this framework change
<sil2100> So it's the only diff
<sil2100> jibel has more info ;)
<sil2100> Too bad Mirv is not here right now
<bfiller> sil2100: how did Mirv build the click? I usually use http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/gallery-app-click/
<bfiller> sil2100: and where is the click that I can test?
<sil2100> Let me try finding the link
<sil2100> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/gallery-app-click-from-branch/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.1113_armhf.click
<sil2100> So this is what Timo gave us
<bfiller> sil2100: ok, I"m going to try rebuilding it using http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/gallery-app-click/ as that is what I was told is the proper link to build clicks for the store, maybe there will be some difference
<bfiller> sil2100: I will rebuild Mirv's branch and retest
<sil2100> bfiller: oh :)
<sil2100> jibel: so I would say like this - let's see if we can still get gallery-app uploaded and approved
<sil2100> After that we kick a new image
<bfiller> sil2100, jibel: what's the status of silo 11 and 16? I know davmor2 tested silo 11 yesterday. I think they both need to be rebuilt after silo 10 lands
<bfiller> sergiusens, fginther: trying to build a click to upload to the store. Is there a difference between using http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/gallery-app-click/ and http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/gallery-app-click-from-branch/ in terms of build env and frameworks, etc?
<Mirv> bfiller: ok. it looked like the environemnt would be the same between the two, but probably the other one would be useful to remove if not needed
<Mirv> sil2100: did you have opinion on what to do about that oxide? the current b) option means ~nothing migrates to vivid-release
<bfiller> Mirv: yeah not sure,  just asking. I always use the gallery-app-click link
<sil2100> Mirv: how much chrisccoulson would be sad if we choose c) ?
<Mirv> sil2100: judging from the bug filed he'd be Critically sad :) but I don't know the size of the problem of having the oxide extra codecs on the desktop for a while
<fginther> bfiller, the only difference is that gallery-app-click-from-branch sets BZR_SOURCE=$target_branch
<fginther> bfiller, in the other job it's undefined
<Mirv> sil2100: other than that the reason for making those two packages was to not have it on desktop
<sil2100> The worst thing is that we don't have a real fix for that - but that seems like the best workaround we can have
<sil2100> IMO
<sil2100> But I'm not a core-dev, we would probably need someone like infinity comment here
<sil2100> bfiller: how's the gallery check looking? Since we'd need the image kicked off soon, since it's evening is nearing
<sil2100> (UTC)
<bfiller> sil2100: it's building still and I just reflashed
<bfiller> sil2100: just finished
<sil2100> jibel, brendand: let's skip todays LT meeting as well not to waste time, we should have an image by that time
<brendand> sil2100, sure
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: lab move complete. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
<bfiller> sil2100, jibel: here a new click to try, I'm trying now http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/gallery-app-click/187/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.1113_armhf.click
<sergiusens> bfiller: for store, use http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/gallery-app-click/ if possible, or make sure you choose the correct branch in from branch in order for ci not to fail later
<sil2100> jibel: will you have a moment to try this click above? Maybe it will work better because it's built from a different job?
<bfiller> sergiusens: thanks
<jibel> sil2100, okay, i'll give it a try then we really need an image
<sil2100> I know, this is the last thing I want to try
<bfiller> jibel: I'm trying now, how to reproduce crash? seems fine to me even without a qml cache
<bfiller> no crashing
<jibel> bfiller, remove the QML cache of the gallery app, take a photo, go to the photo scope, open the photo.
<jibel> bfiller, it opens the gallery app which crashes
<bfiller> jibel: ok, will try
<sil2100> jibel: with the new click as well?
<jibel> sil2100, no, I haven't try the new build yet
<sil2100> Ok, phew, so there's still hope
<jibel> bfiller, when happens there is an apparmor denial on ~/.cache/QML/Apps/
<jibel> +it
<bfiller> jibel: that is working fine for me
<sil2100> jibel: it might have been due to the click package build env being different
<jibel> bfiller, with the build above or Mirv's build?
<bfiller> jibel: with my build
<sil2100> Build above I suppose
<bfiller> jibel: on the latest image 182
<jibel> bfiller, good, I'm trying it now
<bfiller> let me keep trying
<bfiller> seems Photos scope is gone
<bfiller> only My Photos
<bfiller> nm found it
<cwayne> bfiller: dont scare me like that :)
<bfiller> cwayne: can't deal with Photos and My Phots
<bfiller> should just have one :)
<cwayne> well, ones an aggregator though
<cwayne> but yeah its unnecessarily confusing
<jibel> bfiller, opening the gallery app from the scope works fine, but then it crashes when I switch between photos
<chrisccoulson> sil2100, if you choose c), you need to talk to the legal team
<bfiller> jibel: switching between photos on the gallery app or in the scope?
<chrisccoulson> I'm pretty sure that shipping H264 on the default desktop ISO would restrict how the image could be distributed and used
<jibel> bfiller, in the gallery app
<sil2100> chrisccoulson: ok, that's bad then, nvm this solution ;)
<jibel> bfiller, tap a photo, then move to next photo with a right swipe
<jibel> bfiller, let me try 1101 again with this test
<jibel> bfiller, there is this error in the log, not sure it's related: gallery-app: /build/buildd/thumbnailer-1.3+15.04.20141106~rtm/src/imagescaler.cpp:101: bool ImageScaler::scale(const string&, const string&, ThumbnailSize, const string&, const string&) const: Assertion `ifilename[0] == '/'' failed.
<bfiller> jibel: ok, just tried it a bunch of times and not crashing for me. That error is interesting. A new thumbnailer has just been released last night could be an issue with that or a mismatch. try again wiht build 182 and the click I sent. seems to be ok for me
<jibel> bfiller, yeah, I retrying this case with 1101, the crashes when the apps opens and this one could be different
<Mirv> chrisccoulson: sil2100: ok, I adjusted the new silo 007 description as "Do not land", and explaining the options. so currently we're stuck at not much being able to land to vivid at all, as long as there is no solution to the installation of packages in autopkgtest:s.
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  sorry to bug about this, but is there a way to push that UITK out? regardless of anything I do not think that this UITK release has anything to do with the real problem
<sil2100> grrr
<Mirv> bzoltan_: currently no-one has an offering that would make it possible :(
<Mirv> we've three options and all of them are bad
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  I see
<sil2100> ;_;
<Mirv> but of course what we really need is that fourth option...
<bzoltan_> Mirv: break the SDK --- land stuff --- unbreak the sdk :)
<Mirv> that would be possible although as crazy as any of these. or override autopkgtests...
<Mirv> chrisccoulson: do you have any new ideas regarding solving the problem?
<bzoltan_> Mirv: That one I would particularly enjoy
<sil2100> jibel: so, how's the situation looking on 1101?
 * sil2100 itches for a new image
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  I am not an expert (read: I am an ignorant idiot) but did the autopkgtests actually captured any real problem in the last years?
<chrisccoulson> a 4th option is: 1) Introduce a virtual codec package by having the existing packages Provide it, 2) Move the files in each existing package to non-conflicting locations, 3) Remove the Conflicts, 4) Register libffmpegsumo.so with the alternatives system
<jibel> sil2100, no crash, but cannot reproduce the crash on 1113 anymore, give me 5 more minutes
<sil2100> jibel: ok, great news then
<chrisccoulson> The desktop image would need to seed the desired (free) package then
<jibel> sil2100, there is already a crash in /var/crash that might explain why the system doesn't hang
<bfiller> sil2100: this isnt' the final, final image right? we still need silo 11 landed which fixes a crit
<sil2100> bfiller: this fix won't make it in time sadly
<bfiller> I'm rebuilding it now as silo 10 just landed
<sil2100> bfiller: we're already late with getting the image built, sadly not all crits will be in ;/
<bfiller> sil2100: it's only wednesday :)
<bfiller> sil2100: QA tested that one yesterday
<bfiller> not sure why it wasn't signed off
<sil2100> bfiller: yes, and next week are holidays, we need to have a safety net to make sure by Friday we have something promotable
<sil2100> bfiller: oh, it was?
<bfiller> sil2100: davmor2 tested it
<sil2100> jibel: ^? Do you know anything about it? Not sure what's the process, maybe after the rebuild we'd still make it in? Or not?
<jibel> sil2100, davmor2 said at 22:10 "Developer added another fix which solved the issue for me however I didn't really have enough time to do a complete run on it."
<sil2100> I'm a bit worried about the time though...
<jibel> sil2100, and for the product team "if a fix puts the promotion at risk then we'll continue w/o fix"
<jibel> from
<sil2100> Right, olli's comment
<sil2100> Just thought it was fully tested yesterday
<alex-abreu> sil2100, can you retrigger the publish of silo 8, pls?
<jibel> sil2100, bfiller I cannot reproduce the crash when switching between photos. the assertion is still displayed in the logs. So it might be something that already existed in previous build.
<jibel> sil2100, bfiller the crash when the gallery is launched from the scope is gone.
<jibel> sil2100, I think you can publish the gallery app and build an image
<bfiller> jibel, sil2100: I will upload to the store now
<jibel> bfiller, thanks
<sil2100> bfiller: thanks! You have someone to approve it? :)
<sil2100> I think dholbach should be still around
<dobey> cihelp: where can i see the commands run for the autopilot tests being run for the MPs on my branches?
<bfiller> sil2100, jibel : uploaded 2.9.1.1113 to the store, needs someone to approve
<sil2100> bfiller: approved! Thanks :)
<bfiller> sil2100: awesome
<bfiller> Mirv: what's the best way to make your branch the new lp:gallery-app/rtm-14 branch?
<sil2100> hmmm
<plars> dobey: in the jenkins job, you should be able to see most of that from the console log
<Mirv> bfiller: I'd guess push --overwrite
<dobey> plars: i don't have any active MPs at the moment and trying to look at the link from the last MP that landed in trunk, i get a 404.
<sil2100> Mirv: hmm, you have a minute still?
<sil2100> Mirv: do you know what happened with silo 12 ubuntu-rtm?
<bfiller> Mirv: ok, we're going to need to do the same thing for camera-app and lp:camera-app/rtm-14.09 to get the versioning correct. Maybe you can send me an email about how you went about doing that for gallery so I can do the same for camera?
<plars> dobey: do you have the link?
<Mirv> sil2100: I don't feel very focused anymore othwerwise yes :)
<sil2100> Mirv: since I see qtubuntu-camera is in no known spacetime, and the rtm archive has a revert in it
<sil2100> Mirv: so, I'm wondering, is the archive in a coherent state now?
<dobey> plars: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-vivid/168/console
<plars> dobey: yeah, it looks like those jobs only go back to the beginning of the month, even on the jenkins behind the vpn that it mirrors
<Mirv> sil2100: wow, no. the train is waiting for 1202, and what was released was 1208 that was really 1204..
<sil2100> I'm confused
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: me too. robru would probably know.
<sil2100> Mirv: hm, but the silo PPA has actually 0.3.3+15.04.20141208.is.0.3.3+15.04.20141204~rtm-0ubuntu1
<plars> dobey: I was hoping maybe it was still on that one, but it's not.  It may be easiest for you to just run the new one and watch it, but if there's a specific question about how it runs, I may be able to help. Basically it's just calling phablet-click-test-setup after provisioning with the image, and using phablet-test-run for the tests - nothing magic
<sil2100> So it seems it's all as planned?
<sil2100> It seems to have been uploaded by rsalveti, so he would know what's up
 * rsalveti looks
<rsalveti> sil2100: oh, that is not a revert of what it was before
<rsalveti> this is just a revert of the initial change I had on that ppa
<sil2100> Ah uh ok
<rsalveti> as it had more than we should land
<dobey> plars: it's running those tests on actual hardware, or in qemu?
<rsalveti> because of the cherry-pick mess
<Mirv> and then probably build watch_only was missing so train was waiting for wrong package?
<sil2100> rsalveti: ok, so just a quick question: is what is in the PPA (and the archive now) what we want?
<rsalveti> sil2100: yes :-)
<plars> dobey: oh wait, this is the otto one... no that's different, sorry
<sil2100> Phew, thanks ;)
<rsalveti> I think this got published yesterday
 * sil2100 leaves rsalveti alone now so he can finally rest
<rsalveti> from the changes file it looks like to be included in 181
<rsalveti> flashing that now to check before going completely away :-)
<sil2100> jibel, Mirv, brendand: let's kick a new image now - everyone agreeing?
<plars> dobey: that one is happening in an lxc container
<jibel> sil2100, +1
<Mirv> sil2100: +1
<dobey> hmm
<brendand> sil2100, yep
<sil2100> Ok, asking sergiusens
<bfiller> jibel: do you have time to test silo 11?
<bfiller> jibel: would *love* to get this in the image if possible
<jibel> bfiller, no sorry, it's too late
<bfiller> jibel: anyone on your team have time? would be good to get it validated even if it doesn't make this image as it's critical for barjaas
<sergiusens> sil2100: should be triggered
<sil2100> sergiusens: thank you!
<sil2100> sergiusens: did you also comment out the cronjob autobuild for ubuntu-rtm? ;)
<sil2100> (we don't want new images that have nothing it it)
<sil2100> ogra_: where's imgbot!!
<sergiusens> sil2100: you didn't ask me t do that...
<sil2100> 16:54 < sil2100> sergiusens: we would also need the cronjob for ubuntu-rtm auto-builds disabled (commented out)
<sil2100> ;)
<rsalveti> sil2100: yeah, the right changes are in
<sil2100> Pretty please with cherries on top ;)!
<jibel> bfiller, I understand the importance of this fix but we don't have time at the moment.
<sil2100> rsalveti: excellent, thanks for checking
<mzanetti> sil2100: hey, can you reconfig rtm/6 to include the gles-sync branch please
<sil2100> mzanetti: sure
<mzanetti> thanks :)
<sergiusens> sil2100: it's disabled, I'm not sure why the build didn't kick off though
<sergiusens> sil2100: I don't see anything running here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch
<sil2100> sergiusens: oh, it didn't? hmmm
<sergiusens> sil2100: trying again..
<sil2100> Sadly, since I don't have nuskan access and the web interface doesn't give me power, I have no idea what can be wrong
<sergiusens> sil2100: there we go https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch
<sergiusens> sil2100: seems to be building now according to lp
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Thanks again
<alex-abreu> sil2100, why is L16 blocked?
<imgbot> hello sil2100 !
<sil2100> Yaaay, hello mr imgbot !
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> I feel so much safer with you around ;p
<ogra_> sil2100, i'm not sure it functions properly, i tried to recover as much code as i could but no promises ...
<ogra_> might take another day to debug in case it doesnt work ... it knows a bunch new functions though :) (i had bunch of numerged snippets)
<ogra_> *unmerged
<ogra_> imgbot, status 180
<imgbot> Status: succeeded, Started: 2014-12-16 03:02:06 UTC, Finished: 2014-12-16 03:50:48 UTC
<imgbot> URL: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch/+build/14095
<ogra_> imgbot, map 180
<imgbot> krillin rtm version: 180 maps to mako version: 151
<imgbot> krillin rtm version: 180 maps to generic_x86 version: 145
<ogra_> imgbot, map 57 vivid
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 57 maps to krillin version: 64
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 57 maps to generic_x86 version: 58
<ogra_> imgbot, status 57 vivid
<imgbot> Status: succeeded, Started: 2014-12-17 02:02:06 UTC, Finished: 2014-12-17 02:59:16 UTC
<imgbot> URL: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-touch/+build/14167
<ogra_> imgbot, status 178
<imgbot> Error: No rootfs build found, was this a device or custom build ?
<ogra_> (and so it was)
<sil2100> Ooh!
<sil2100> I like the 'status' feature
<imgbot> Error: There does not seem to be any build with the number :sil2100!~sil2100@178235022105.gliwice.vectranet.pl
<ogra_> oh, wow
<sil2100> hm, I think it reacts to the word status now
<imgbot> Error: There does not seem to be any build with the number now
<sil2100> All the time
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> you think it reacts to status ?
<imgbot> Error: There does not seem to be any build with the number ?
<ogra_> :P
<jibel> imgbot, status 123 lucid
<imgbot> Error: There does not seem to be any build with the number 123
<jibel> :)
<ogra_> heh
 * ogra_ goes fixing 
<ogra_> i wonder if it also reacts to help
<imgbot> I am the firendly image watchbot
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> imgbot, stop
<imgbot> AAAAARRRGH !!! (dying)
<ogra_> imgbot, map 57 vivid
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> imgbot, stunt
<sil2100> Ok, I jump out to drive my girlfriend to the doctor
<ogra_> imgbot, stunt
 * imgbot rolls on its back and purrs
<ogra_> imgbot, map 57 vivid
<ogra_> imgbot, stop
<imgbot> AAAAARRRGH !!! (dying)
<ogra_> imgbot, map 57 vivid
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 57 maps to krillin version: 64
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 57 maps to generic_x86 version: 58
<ogra_> imgbot, map 181
<imgbot> krillin rtm version: 181 maps to mako version: 152
<imgbot> krillin rtm version: 181 maps to generic_x86 version: 146
<ogra_> imgbot, status 181
<imgbot> Status: succeeded, Started: 2014-12-17 03:02:06 UTC, Finished: 2014-12-17 03:53:32 UTC
<imgbot> URL: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch/+build/14169
<ogra_> ok, and if i now say status ... the bot shouldnt react anymore
<ogra_> imgbot, status 181
<imgbot> Status: succeeded, Started: 2014-12-17 03:02:06 UTC, Finished: 2014-12-17 03:53:32 UTC
<imgbot> URL: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch/+build/14169
<imgbot> Changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/181.changes
<ogra_> imgbot, status 181
<imgbot> Status: succeeded, Started: 2014-12-17 03:02:06 UTC, Finished: 2014-12-17 03:53:32 UTC
<imgbot> URL: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch/+build/14169
<imgbot> Changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/181.changes
<ogra_> great
<ogra_> imgbot, status 57 vivid
<imgbot> Status: succeeded, Started: 2014-12-17 02:02:06 UTC, Finished: 2014-12-17 02:59:16 UTC
<imgbot> URL: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-touch/+build/14167
<imgbot> Changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/57.changes
<ogra_> imgbot, status 56 vivid
<imgbot> Status: succeeded, Started: 2014-12-16 02:02:06 UTC, Finished: 2014-12-16 02:56:29 UTC
<imgbot> URL: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-touch/+build/14093
<imgbot> Changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/56.changes
<dbarth> uh, sit imgbot
<dbarth> :)
<ogra_> :)
<dbarth> is anyone having issues with libtool on vivid?
<dbarth> my autogen.sh says it can't find libtool, even if it installs fine in the dependencies
<ogra_> imgbot, stop
<imgbot> AAAAARRRGH !!! (dying)
<Laney> dear trainguards, can you help me with https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/3548/console ?
<Laney> trying to assign line 68
<ogra_> imgbot, stop
<imgbot> AAAAARRRGH !!! (dying)
<dbarth> ogra_: come on, let that poor bot alone
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> i wish i could :)
<dbarth> oh, i see, it's coming back
<dbarth> with a revenge
<ogra_> hehe, well, i accidentially wiped it recently (on my first vacation day, yay) ... just trying to get it back to normal
<jibel> sil2100, no meeting?
<Laney> ok never mind, I put it on a new line and it works now
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  Mirv: may I ask for a silo for line 68, even if it does not land on Vivid i can backport to the SDK PPA
<ogra_> imgbot, stop
<imgbot> AAAAARRRGH !!! (dying)
<cjwatson> dbarth: do you mean /usr/bin/libtool?
<cjwatson> dbarth: I mean, libtool the executable on the $PATH ...
<cjwatson> dbarth: right, I see your autogen.sh now.  You shouldn't be using the libtool executable - basically all packages attempting to use it are buggy because they should generally use the one generated by configure instead.  /usr/bin/libtool is now in libtool-bin, but please don't use that; in this case you can just change "libtool --version" to "libtoolize --version" in your autogen.sh, since that's what you use further down anyway.
<dbarth> cjwatson: yes, i think so; i have the libtool package installed
<dbarth> ahhhh
<dbarth> i'll try that now
<Laney> dbarth: you might like https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/libunity-webapps/libtoolize/+merge/240032
<cjwatson> dbarth: Though if I were you I'd probably also look at replacing parts of that script (doesn't look like it can be all of it) with autoreconf -fi or similar, which should be able to take care of the whole libtoolize/aclocal/autoheader/autoconf/automake dance
<dbarth> ok
<dbarth> will that be bacward compatible with 14.04 though?
<ogra_> imgbot, stop
<imgbot> AAAAARRRGH !!! (dying)
<dbarth> cause the main point of that release is to generate SRUs for Trusty
<bzoltan_> trainguards: I would like to ask for a silo - line 68
<dbarth> Laney: 14.04 as well?
<dbarth> cjwatson: so right in debian/rules, switching to a plain autoreconf, right? i assume it should be 14.04 safe as well
<cjwatson> dbarth: That's not what I said ...
<cjwatson> "parts of that script (doesn't look like it can be all of it)"
<dbarth> ah, i missed that, ok
<cjwatson> autoreconf won't handle some of the fancier things you're doing there, but you can simplify some of it, that's all.
<cjwatson> and yes, autoreconf has been around roughly forever
<dbarth> ok. clear
<cjwatson> you also don't have to simplify it, it's just a suggestion.
<robru> sil2100: Mirv: re silo rtm 12, I'm not sure what's going on there. v1208.is.1204 is the version from the silo that was published. I have no idea why check-publication-migration is looking for 1202, indeed that doesn't exist.
<robru> sil2100: Mirv: that is to say, as far as I can tell, the version in the packagelist when I clicked published is the same version that got to the archive. so the archive looks fine in that respect.
<robru> sil2100: Mirv: oh I see what happened. v0.3.3+15.04.20141202~rtm-0ubuntu1 is what the silo built, but v0.3.3+15.04.20141208.is.0.3.3+15.04.20141204~rtm-0ubuntu1 was a manual upload that got published instead. I guess either whoever uploaded that forgot to do a WATCH_ONLY build, or there's a regression in WATCH_ONLY builds. Anyway I can manually poke the silo
<robru> in this case but I should probably investigate further.
<sil2100> cjwatson: hey! Sorry to disturb, we asked sergiusens to kick an image for us and LP says it's built, but jibel still doesn't see it on system-image
<sil2100> cjwatson: do you know what could have happened?
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch
<ogra_> sil2100, UGH !
<ogra_> looks like someone trashed the crontab
<ogra_> (teh whole system-image block at the end is missing)
<ogra_> sil2100, not sure who that was but i see a "crontab /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/etc/crontab" in the cdimage user history ... that means some old crotab from the bzr tree was used to replace the existing live crontab ... thats pretty bad :/
<dobey> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<sil2100> Ugh?
<dobey> cihelp: ^^ well i suppose that is a bit of an impediment to running autopilot tests
<dobey> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-vivid/285/consoleFull
<sil2100> ;_;
<Ursinha> plars: do you know what's that about? ^^^
<plars> Ursinha: I'm looking at it now
<Ursinha> plars: thanks!
<Ursinha> dobey: ^
<dobey> thanks
<sil2100> ogra_: so, what can we do to get an image?
<sil2100> ogra_: since we NEED this image to be imported
<ogra_> sil2100, to get *an* image i could manuallyrun import-image but there was some TMPDIR magic needed that i cant recall ... which means if i would just enable import-images, the machine wopuld start to die again by filling up /tmp
<plars> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9552902/ seems to be the relevant bit
<ogra_> sil2100, which would mean latest tomorrow there wouldnt be any image builds at all anymore
<sil2100> ogra_: for now we only want this one image
<plars> dobey: something messed up in libuuid or ureadahead perhaps? cjwatson, do you have any ideas?
<Ursinha> ogra_: what machine is that? I mean, who maintains/has access to that?
<sil2100> I guess we can wait with the importer being disabled in overall
<ogra_> Ursinha, the cdimage team ... and IS
<sil2100> jibel: ^
<ogra_> sil2100, but snappy cant i guess
<plars> seems to be happening during the dist-upgrade of the lxc container
<Ursinha> ogra_: got it
<dobey> plars: yeah, looks like perhaps a bug in ureadahead
<plars> dobey: so the good news is that it doesn't look like it's your fault, and will likely resolve itself once that's corrected. The bad news is that I don't see much we can do about it until that happens
<dobey> plars: right. i guess this will block landing of things that have autopilot tests being run in jenkins though, no?
<plars> dobey: likely yes, not just yours. I'm asking around to see if anyone knows a way it can be worked around just in case though
<plars> dobey: might have a workaround, give me a bit
<ogra_> sil2100, i got import-images running now, but someone needs to talk to stgraber to re-establish the system-image block at the bottom of the file, there were a bunch of variables set etc (MAILTO ... TMPDIR ... ) that i cant remember how they were supposed to be set up and snappy will definitely need the 5min import runs
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
<ogra_> np ... i nearly had a full workday today anyway :P
<plars> dobey: is there an easy way for you to kick it off again?
<plars> dobey: I *think* it should work now
<ogra_> imgbot, help
<imgbot> for questions please mail ogra@ubuntu.com
<imgbot> help, stop, status, map, stunt
<imgbot> I know the following commands:
<imgbot> I am the firendly system-image watchbot !
<ogra_> imgbot, stop
<imgbot> AAAAARRRGH !!! (dying)
<ogra_> hmm, i wonder why it prints the lines in backwards order
<ogra_> imgbot, stop
<imgbot> AAAAARRRGH !!! (dying)
<plars> ogra_: because it's firendly :)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> imgbot, help
<imgbot> for questions please mail ogra@ubuntu.com
<imgbot> I know the following commands:
<imgbot> help, stop, status, map, stunt
<imgbot> I am the firendly system-image watchbot !
<ogra_> imgbot, stop
<imgbot> AAAAARRRGH !!! (dying)
<ogra_> plars, ah, that might be :P
<ogra_> imgbot, help
<imgbot> I am the firendly system-image watchbot !
<imgbot> I know the following commands:
<imgbot> help, stop, status, map, stunt
<imgbot> for questions please mail ogra@ubuntu.com
<ogra_> better ...
<ogra_> imgbot, stop
<imgbot> AAAAARRRGH !!! (dying)
<jibel> ogra_, how long does it take to run import-image ie. when can we expect an image?
<jibel> ogra_, nm 183 has just been published
<jibel> ogra_, thank you
<ogra_> jibel, right, the bot didnt recognize it yet
<ogra_> grmbl
<dobey> plars: sorry. http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-scope-click-ci/554/rebuild should kick it off if you could hit it real quick
<plars> dobey: yep, one sec
<ogra_> imgbot, stop
<imgbot> AAAAARRRGH !!! (dying)
<ogra_> imgbot, stop
<imgbot> AAAAARRRGH !!! (dying)
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: lab move complete. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 183 DONE (finished: 20141217-19:05) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/183.changes ===
<ogra_> phew
<ogra_> imgbot, status 183
<imgbot> Status: succeeded, Started: 2014-12-17 16:08:21 UTC, Finished: 2014-12-17 16:59:30 UTC
<imgbot> Build URL: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch/+build/14257
<imgbot> Changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/183.changes
<ogra_> imgbot, map 183
<imgbot> krillin rtm version: 183 maps to mako version: 153
<imgbot> krillin rtm version: 183 maps to generic_x86 version: 147
<ogra_> great
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> jibel, brendand, ToyKeeper: the new image is here!
<ToyKeeper> Already in the middle of flashing it.
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: thanks :)
<sil2100> \o/
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: lab move complete. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: lab move complete. RTM Archive closed, milestone image testing started.
<iahmad> sil2100, ogra_ while flashing 183, my krillin stuck at bq logo
<sil2100> iahmad: oh?
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: you have the same problem?
 * sil2100 checks
<ToyKeeper> No, mine flashed fine on the first try.
<ToyKeeper> ... which doesn't mean it'll always work; just that it *can* work.  Sample size of one.
<ogra_> OTA worked fine here
<robru> Laney: oh, glad you figured out your spreadsheet issue. for future reference, what happened there was that you opened the assignment dialogue, closed it, and opened it again. this means that the spreadsheet row had a request id and thought you were trying to reconfigure an existing request rather than assign a new one. if it happens again you don't have to
<robru> start a new row, you can just close the assignment dialog, delete the value from column M, and then open the assign dialog again and it'll work.
<plars> dobey: seems to be working now I think
<dobey> plars: yeah, seems autopilot ran this time :)
<sil2100> iahmad: still having problems..?
<iahmad> sil2100, 2nd attempt made it through
<jibel> sil2100, sanity tests passed on krillin
<sil2100> jibel: phew... at least that
<sil2100> Since I was worried that the system-image issues we've been encountering actually broke the image
<ogra_> sil2100, i re-added as much of the importer stuff to the crontab as i could, but that wont fix any other cdimage entries that had been changed in the production one, i guess an email is in order so flavour teams and release team know that their images might be gone from it in case they were manually changed in production
<ogra_> (i also added a giant warning at the top of the crontab to never do what was done ... hopefully that prevents us from this happening again )
 * ogra_ is off and back to vacation again ... images should work (for us at least) 
<sil2100> I wonder who did that
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: are you doing sanity testing as well?
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: lab move complete. RTM Archive closed, milestone image testing started.
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: Sanity for krillin is done (pass), emulator and mako are in progress.
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: I think a more direct answer is "yes".
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: who is also doing testing on the image right now besides you?
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: I think om26er and iahmad are both testing now.
<sil2100> Regression testing already? :)
<ToyKeeper> Yes.
<sil2100> Excellent, thank you everyone!
<om26er> I am not doing regression testing. I am near past EOD :)
<ToyKeeper> Oh, okay.
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: how are things going so far? Anything to worry about?
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: Nothing terrible so far.
<sil2100> Ok, so I go into maintenance mode then - I'll leave my shell open in case some blocking regression appears and will try to check later at night still
<sil2100> And in the morning as well
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: so just ping me (or PM me just in case) if there are regressions
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: Sure, though we probably won't know for a while.
<alesage> is it possible to retrieve the deb from a successful build, e.g. this one? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-016-1-build/95/
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-12-18
<imgbot> === IMAGE 58 building (started: 20141218-02:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 58 DONE (finished: 20141218-03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/58.changes ===
<robru> alesage: is there something wrong with the deb in the PPA? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-016
<robru> alesage: citrain only has source packages in the server, and they're not exposed to the web (although I could reach in and tar one up if you wanted it). all the actual built debs are just in lp.
<bzoltan_> robru: Mirv: is there any news about the Vivid landings?
<robru> bzoltan_: what about vivid landings? normal as far as I know.
<bzoltan_> robru:  normal? Yesterday there was a massive block because of the autopkgtest ...
<Mirv> robru: vivid landings are stuck because autopkgtests fail
<bzoltan_> robru:  the UITK is at least blocked
<robru> bzoltan_: ah I wasn't aware, sorry. haven't heard anything
<Mirv> robru: because of bug #1399597 that has no fix that wouldn't regress something else
<ubot5> bug 1399597 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "The last oxide upload breaks autopkgtests with a package installation failure" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1399597
<Mirv> robru: so currently we can either a) break SDK, b) break many packages from migrating to vivid-release, c) bring oxide-qt-codecs-extra to desktop seed, none of which is wanted. we're currently again at b) after the last failed attempt
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  why the c) is bad?
<robru> Mirv: yikes, I've been so neck-deep in train code I haven't even noticed what's been happening in the archive
<Mirv> bzoltan_: because it'd bring h.264 support to the cd images, which is a patent problem
<Mirv> (or so I understood it)
<robru> Mirv: how is the sdk broken by this? surely the least-bad option is to break just sdk temporarily until they can fix it?
<Mirv> robru: click chroots fail to create, and we've just some Chinese SDK usage thing starting if I understood correctly. now it's working, but if we revert to the original situation then it will be broken.
<Mirv> the technically correct thing would be to revert to the original situation, but no-one wants to break SDK either..
<Mirv> so, currently unity-scope-click autopkgtest fails at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html which prevents at least UITK, but also things like Unity8 from migrating if they're published
<robru> Mirv: technically correct is best correct ;-)
<Mirv> and it seems apt problem really, since it tries to configure a package that dpkg already removed
<Mirv> bzoltan_: I think chrisccoulson had an idea on how to fix the problem, but I'm not sure if he's having the time to do that. something about moving files around and using alternatives system.
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  waiting for the magic wand when actually nobody has time time to fix the problem i snot really a good solution
<bzoltan_> robru: breaking the SDK would mean no app development for Vivid target and no qmake support .. so technically it would roll back the SDK by 3 months
<robru> bzoltan_: oh you wouldn't have to roll back 3 months. you'd just be blocked temporarily until you found a workaround.
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  so what pulls the extras to the desktop?
<bzoltan_> robru: We are looking for the workaround since Septermber ...
<Mirv> bzoltan_: if the order is switched which picks the autopkgtests, the extra package is listed first so it gets installed on desktop too instead
<Mirv> so this is what chris rejected but was temporarily in archives https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/oxide/prefer_codecs_extras_lp1399597/+merge/243946
<Mirv> then this https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/oxide/arch_specific_replaces_lp1400275/+merge/244307 was the next attempt to keep chris happy but not break sdk or autopkgtests.. 50% succeeded, or not really, the arch specific replaces did not help apt to not break autopkgtests
<Mirv> so we're essentially in the same place as after https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/oxide/packaging.vivid-improved-conflicts/+merge/243515
<Mirv> apparently Chris himself has not had time for working on this however, unfortunately
<Mirv> he should be pinged today whether he could work on his newest idea today
<Mirv> I'll free up that one silo that couldn't be landed anyway
<bzoltan_> Mirv: it sounds like a super top priority issue ...
<Mirv> I made the reopened bug Critical, and yes I agree it should be top priority
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  what was the package what directly pulls the extra and confused the apt?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: ubuntu-sdk-libs
<Mirv> no idea if it would help if that dependency was optional too but the other way around. I don't know if the seeds support that.
<bzoltan_> Mirv: why do not we remove that oxideqt-codecs-extra from the seeds then?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: because that was the requirement to get it on the phone images. ogra_ would know more, and might also have a solution for us...
<Mirv> like, could the dependency be pulled via other route, or would http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.vivid/view/head:/sdk-libs support "* oxideqt-codecs-extra | oxideqt-codecs" (in case that would help with the autopkgtests)
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  OK.. so that is a fundamental _BUG_ we want a package directly burned on the phone image, but we do not want the same  package on the desktop image ... that is the mother of the whole conflict.
<Mirv> oh but he's on vacation now
<cjwatson> seeds can't do or-ed dependencies, no
<cjwatson> doesn't really make sense, their purpose is to specify choices
<Mirv> ok then that's not an option
<Mirv> bzoltan_: we also have the problem that "SDK" is used as "what we want on images"
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  true
<Mirv> or I'm not sure if that's a problem, but slightly confusing at least
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  that is a problem...  we force the extras on the phone image but do not want to see in on the desktop ... that does not sound good
<Mirv> bzoltan_: one more thing: since it's unity-scope-click that's failing the autopkgtest, I wonder why it actually depends on ubuntu-sdk-libs as a whole
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  if the oxideqt-codecs-extra is needed on the image then it should be pulled from other place than the sdk
<Mirv> alecu: pstolowski: ^ unity-scope-click question
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  that is a good question too.. I guess the sdk-libs is just a swiss army knife of solving missing dependencies :D
<Mirv> bzoltan_: changelog says " Add runtime dependency on ubuntu-sdk-libs for the frameworks list." <- how this could be achieved otherwise?
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  hmm... My guess was right .. let me check
<Mirv> original bug filed by mvo in May https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1320975
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1320975 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Shows available click packages even if no framework is installed" [High,Fix released]
<Mirv> bzoltan_: holy... that meta package is not meta package, it's true what it says
<Mirv> it includes all the framework files in /usr/share/click/frameworks/ :(
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  baaaaah
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  and that is aaaaal wrong
<bzoltan_> llll
<Mirv> I don't know the original reasoning, but what about splitting that to ubuntu-sdk-frameworks or something and fixing unity-scope-click dependency...
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  at least that one
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  that is an ugly crap ...
<Mirv> bzoltan_: lool pstolowski alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-touch-meta/split_frameworks/+merge/245078 + https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/unity-scope-click/switch_to_frameworks_dependency/+merge/245080 - makes sense?
 * Mirv coffee break before hangout
<pstolowski> Mirv, click scope depends on sdk libs to get the list of frameworks, and pass them to the store server
<bzoltan_> Mirv: SHIP IT
<pstolowski|schoo> Mirv, i need to drop now to sort out some school stuff.. bbl if you need more info
<bzoltan_> pstolowski|schoo: and now we fix that the way how it should have been done :)
<pstolowski|schoo> bzoltan_, hmm ok, make sure to keep alecu in the loop, he may have more to say on that
<bzoltan_> pstolowski|schoo: it was a mistake at the first place to overload the sdk-libs with the framework list
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  do you have the rights to fix the seeds?
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  it is safe to move the frameworks to an other package as no other package in Vivid depends on the ubuntu-sdk-libs
<cjwatson> Mirv: the package that contains the framework declaration has to depend on the packages that actually satisfy the framework, otherwise it's utterly bogus
<cjwatson> Mirv: so it might as well be part of ubuntu-sdk-libs, it doesn't really help to have it split
 * cjwatson nacks that MP, sorry
<cjwatson> pstolowski|schoo: that doesn't make sense - surely it should just use whatever frameworks are present on the system
<cjwatson> pstolowski|schoo: ubuntu-sdk-libs is always going to be present on phone images; perhaps other images might have something else.  at any rate it is not unity-scope-click's job to specify that
<Mirv> cjwatson: ok then.
<cjwatson> pstolowski|schoo: you should clearly get the list of installed frameworks from click rather than hardcoding it; but I think you should drop the ubuntu-sdk-libs dep
<Mirv> possibly the unity-scope-click could be made not to depend on it anyhow
<Mirv> updated https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/unity-scope-click/switch_to_frameworks_dependency/+merge/245080 to drop it instead..
<bzoltan_> cjwatson:  by the time this framework list was added (wrongly) to the sdk-libs the click have not yet provided the fw list
<sil2100> jibel: hey! How's the testing looking sp far?
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  yes, dropping that dependency is good ...I hope pstolowski|schoo can fix the unity-scope-click to use the click API instead
<jibel> sil2100, so far it's okay
<jibel> sil2100, nearly 60% complete, it should be finished by end of this afternoon
<sil2100> Oh my!
<cjwatson> bzoltan_: while it didn't have an API for it, I distinctly remember saying "just do the equivalent of readdir(/usr/share/click/frameworks/) until I provide one"
<sil2100> You guys are awesome ;)
<bzoltan_> cjwatson: yes, I do remember that
<cjwatson> bzoltan_: which is basically all that click's API does, so while it would be better for unity-scope-click to use that, it is not a blocker here
<bzoltan_> cjwatson:  yes
<ogra_> bzoltan_, so when we talked, i asked you to talk to the webapps team to find out if -extras is actually a requitement of the framework ... did you ask them ?
<ogra_> if it isnt, moving the package to touch and desktop-next (or only to touch) and just dropping it from sdk-libs is trivial ...
<cjwatson> good point
<bzoltan_> ogra_: Let me ask them again... I do not remember an exact answer.
* psivaa_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping psivaa | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: lab move complete. RTM Archive closed, milestone image testing started.
<cjwatson> sergiusens: did you run "crontab /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/etc/crontab" on nusakan?
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  I just had a talk with dbarth about the codecs-extra. So they do need that package on the device image, because a bunch of webapps need it. But they do not specifically need it to be pulled from the ubuntu-sdk-libs. Could we move it to touch seed?
<dbarth> ogra_: also, to explain: we don't strictly depend on oxide, since we still have that runtime switch that can take oxide or qtwebkit
<dbarth> so at the moment, we still can't fix that with a normal dependency
<jibel> Mirv, I had this gallery-app crash again first time I save a photo from the webbrowser. Next tries work fine.
<Mirv> jibel: hmmkay
<Mirv> bzoltan_: ogra_ is still on vacation, but I offer https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.vivid_move_oxideqt-codecs-extra_to_touch/+merge/245087 now...
<jibel> Mirv, however I am still not sure it is caused by 1113 or it existed in previous versions and is just difficult to reproduce
<jibel> I'll dig further
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  That would satisfy my needs perfectly. Who's approval do we need to roll it out?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: cjwatson rejected the previous one, so perhaps him
<cjwatson> yes, I can do that
<cjwatson> want me to deal with the upload?
<bzoltan_> cjwatson: thank you for your help
<bzoltan_> Mirv: ^^
<Mirv> cjwatson: yes, that'd be welcome
<cjwatson> ok, on its way
<Mirv> thanks! I'll kick the autopkgtests after it has migrated and update the bug once again
<cjwatson> you probably won't need to kick them manually
<cjwatson> after all, this situation arises in part because packages depend on ubuntu-sdk-libs; so the automatic system should suffice
<cjwatson> but I guess we'll see
<Mirv> right probably it will sort out automatically
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/1.207
<sergiusens> cjwatson: yes :(
<cjwatson> d'oh
<cjwatson> don't suppose you have crontab -l output in history
<cjwatson> failing that I think we resurrected most of it ...
<cjwatson> the real problem here is IMO that system-image shouldn't be running as the cdimage user
<cjwatson> if it were separate, it could more easily have its own crontab
<sergiusens> cjwatson: no I don't, I foolishly trusted the first lines in the crontab that said that it should be in /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/etc/crontab if you wanted your changes to survive :-/
<cjwatson> That doesn't quite imply the converse :-)
<jibel> Mirv, there are 2 other problems with the gallery-app, cropping is broken for several testers, and the rotate action disappeared
<Mirv> jibel: sounds bad
* psivaa_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: lab move complete. RTM Archive closed, milestone image testing started.
<Mirv> ^ robru sil2100: the big vivid migration problem resolved, at least for now, via ubuntu-touch-meta package update. possible further actions in unity-scope-click & oxide-qt, but they are not critical to landing other stuff.
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks!
<sil2100> jibel: geh, are thosw promotion blockera? Can we somehow revert latest gallery from the store?
<jibel> sil2100, so the new crop issue seems to be limited to wrong coordinates when you first crop an image. So the result is wrong, this is a regression. Crop not working at all has already been reported in 173
<jibel> sil2100, the frequent crashes of gallery-app are more worrying. We should probably prepare for a revert of the gallery
<sil2100> Ok...
<sil2100> Its a click app so we need bfiller best to revert in trunk
<sil2100> Or, hm, maybe theres a revert function in the store?
<jibel> sil2100, the changelog doesn't say anything about an update of the crop feature
<Mirv> jibel: because how the rtm branch was set up, in addition to the latest changes the branch had unreleased commits 1102-1111, of which 4 had actual changes other than translation updates. those don't seem to touch cropping either - only album changes in all of those.
<Mirv> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/rtm-14.09/changes
<Mirv> that deducting from the previous version's version number including "1101", before rtm branch existed
<Mirv> thanks cjwatson for making vivid + bzoltan + etc happy, all seems fine for now and I've noted on the bug on the possible further actions for unity-scope-click & oxide-qt but which are less critical
<cjwatson> Mirv: cool
<cjwatson> Mirv: I've clarified a couple of points
<Mirv> thanks, better
<jibel> Mirv, the crash of the gallery app could be due to the thumbnailer upload on the 16th
<jibel> Mirv, om26er can reproduce it easily and will try previous version
<Mirv> jibel: ok. the diff was this interesting http://launchpadlibrarian.net/191646180/thumbnailer_1.3%2B14.10.20141020-0ubuntu1_1.3%2B15.04.20141106~rtm-0ubuntu1.diff.gz together with qtubuntu-camera from rsalveti / jhodapp / satoris
<Mirv> the qtubuntu-camera was huge: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/192809040/qtubuntu-camera_0.3.3%2B14.10.20141001-0ubuntu1_0.3.3%2B15.04.20141208.is.0.3.3%2B15.04.20141204~rtm-0ubuntu1.diff.gz (publishing history seems to confirm it's correct: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/qtubuntu-camera/+publishinghistory )
<Mirv> I've updated the bug #1376500 which the landing fixed, which was also not updated to indicate it would have been fixed in the first place
<ubot5> bug 1376500 in thumbnailer (Ubuntu RTM) "thumbnails in metadata generated incorrectly" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376500
<Mirv> the trello comment on that landing does not seem to indicate the "silo-diff" (from brendand) was used to actually check the rtm diff, as it only mentions the silo fixing two bugs
<Mirv> jibel: crash was also mentioned in the trello: https://trello.com/c/zpBMvnsD/443-ubuntu-rtm-landing-012-qtubuntu-camera-thumbnailer-jhodapp-satoris
<jibel> bfiller, hey, the crash of the gallery app seems to be caused by the thumbnailer. brendand and om26er both confirmed that reverting this package fixes the issue
<jibel> Mirv, bfiller what would be the impact of a revert of this package?
<Mirv> jibel: see above for the diff:s. it would help if only thumbnailer needs to be reverted.
<bfiller> Mirv: can you paste the diff link again
<bfiller> Mirv, jibel: I would think we'd need to revert the qtubuntu-camera and thumbnailer together but need to see what changed
<Mirv> bfiller: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9560672/
<jibel> bfiller, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/191646180/thumbnailer_1.3%2B14.10.20141020-0ubuntu1_1.3%2B15.04.20141106~rtm-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<Mirv> both of the landings were some weird landings anyhow wrt changelogs
<Mirv> qtubuntu-camera http://launchpadlibrarian.net/192809040/qtubuntu-camera_0.3.3%2B14.10.20141001-0ubuntu1_0.3.3%2B15.04.20141208.is.0.3.3%2B15.04.20141204~rtm-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<bfiller> jibel: is there a stack trace for the thumbnailer crash?
<jibel> bfiller, no there is nothing
<bfiller> jibel: how do we know it's thumbnailer then?
<jibel> bfiller, there are several uploads to errors.u.c but none of them has been retraced successfully
<jibel> bfiller, we started seeing the crash on 181 and the crash doesn't happens if you downgrade thumbnailer to 1.3+14.10.20141020-0ubuntu1
<bfiller> jibel: if the crashes can't be reproduced with the old thumbnailer I would be in favor of reverting it. The change there is to use the thumbnail out of the exif file rather than generate it on it's own
<bfiller> jibel: reverting it shouldn't have any major negative effect, should be like before. The thumbnail generation will be slow and memory intensive but that is what it's been up until now anyway
<bfiller> I'd say this is a risky fix for not a huge gain right now
<bfiller> +1 for revert
<bfiller> I'm just not sure about qtubuntu-camera
<om26er> bfiller, maybe ask jhodap about that ?
<bfiller> om26er: yeah don't see him online
<om26er> ugh
<jibel> brendand, om26er Mirv okay to revert thumbnailer?
<om26er> yes, makes sense to me.
<Mirv> jibel: om26er brendand bfiller: I'm past my EOD and already late for a meeting, but landing line 40 / silo rtm-000 has revert of both. land either one or both, and please double check with silo-diff they are good to go of course + test. I've also filed bug #1403906 about it including the IRC discussions as description.
<ubot5> bug 1403906 in thumbnailer (Ubuntu RTM) "Crash using gallery with new qtubuntu-camera and thumbnailer" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1403906
<Mirv> I can peek back before going to sleep in 3-4h or so.
<bfiller> Mirv: thank you
<jibel> Mirv, thanks
<jibel> Mirv, before you leave who can rebuild an image?
<Mirv> jibel: I don't know, I think that was when we talked slangasek should be pinged if we don't know any better. for me it has always been just og_ra who handles it.
<jibel> Mirv, ack
<cjwatson> jibel: in general: intersection of ~ubuntu-cdimage and ~canonical
<jibel> cjwatson, intersection of ~ubuntu-cdimage and ~canonical and ! on holidays :)
<cjwatson> well yes
<cjwatson> gonna be "nobody" pretty soon :P
<cjwatson> I can do it for about the next two hours
<jibel> om26er, ^ we need silo 000
<om26er> jibel, I am in the process of installing it
<jibel> brendand, reverting also fixes the problem with cropping in the gallery
<brendand> jibel, reverting thumbnailer?
<jibel> brendand, yes
<brendand> jibel, that must have been the issue - the only time it worked for me was when i used a photo from interwebz
<jibel> om26er, I checked camera, gallery, mediaplayer, photo and video scopes. checked that thumbnails are correctly generated, that apps don't crash on launch or switching between photos, and that editing features of the gallery work fine.
<om26er> jibel, I can't crash it either
<jibel> om26er, k, I marked it pass for upstream
<jibel> om26er, do it for QA when you think it's good
<slangasek> jibel, Mirv: fwiw I told sil2100 that I'm reachable by SMS if images need respun
 * om26er resets multiples times just to be sure
<jibel> slangasek, thanks, we'll need an image in less than an hour when silo 000 is verified and in the archive.
<slangasek> jibel: ok; just ping me here or by phone when you're ready for the build
<cjwatson> I'll still be here in an hour and am not yet on holiday
<cjwatson> FWIW
<slangasek> or cjwatson, since as he said he's around for the next hour
<slangasek> right
<slangasek> jibel: ^^ so just give it to cjwatson, and I'll go find my pillow again ;)
<cjwatson> it's down the back of the sofa no wait
<jibel> slangasek, heh, enjoy your pillow :)
<sil2100> I'm back home now and waiting for my system to boot
<sil2100> What component will be reverted? Gallery or something else?
<sil2100> i.e. how much retesting will be needed on the new image?
<jibel> sil2100, thumbnailer and qtubuntu-camera
<jibel> sil2100, it's in silo 0
<jibel> sil2100, they also broke cropping in the gallery app
<om26er> jibel, sil2100 approved.
<sil2100> oh, hm, so it was the landing that Ricardo was meddling with versions
<sil2100> Ok, I'm on my PC now
<sil2100> Let me publish
<sil2100> jibel, om26er: ok, everyone sure I should publish 000?
<jibel> sil2100, why wouldn't we?
<om26er> if the revert diff is exact then yes ;)
<sil2100> ...published
<sil2100> qtubuntu-camera in the end is an revert that reverts another revert
<jibel> sil2100, yeah, they should really try harder to land small fixes rather than this big syncs from vivid
<sil2100> I think landing syncs that pull in more than one version should be automatically considered risky as well
<sil2100> Ok, packages should migrate any minute
<sil2100> jibel: will this mean we need to re-do the whole regression suite? Or will you only re-test the delta for those? (so anything with thumbnails and camera)
<jibel> sil2100, anything with camera, thumbnails and which uses exif metadata
 * sil2100 watches rmadison
<sil2100> jibel: remember that LP is always a bit fast with migration info, so even if the queuebot says it migrated then there's still a few moments that we need to wait for it to be 100% true
<jibel> sil2100, I'm checking with rmadison
<sil2100> So let's wait for rmadison to properly register it
<sil2100> Ok, qtubuntu-camera is in, now just thumbnailer is left
<sil2100> jibel: ok, it seems that both packages migrated now, rmadison is happy, update_output as well
<sil2100> cjwatson: hey! Can we ask you for a new ubuntu-rtm image? :)
<cjwatson> sil2100: running
<sil2100> cjwatson: thank you!
<cjwatson> np
<jibel> sil2100, cjwatson thanks
<sil2100> jibel: so we should have a new image in ~1.5h - is the rest of regression tests finished?
<sil2100> jibel: will you only have to re run the delta now?
<jibel> sil2100, sanity tests + delta
<sil2100> Fingers once again crossed that this revert won't cause any regressions
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 184 building (started: 20141218-16:40) ===
<dobey> cihelp: if the autopilot-testrunner-otto-vivid job is running tests with phablet-test-run, is the lxc the tests are being run in, creating a mir surface somehow and running adbd in the lxc?
<dobey> tail: '/var/lib/lxc//vivid-amd64-20141218-1841/run/delta//home/ubuntu/.xsession-errors' has become accessible
<dobey> hmm, i guess that's not mir
<fginther> dobey, autopilot-testrunner-otto-vivid uses autopilot directly to run the tests. And it's not doing anything with mir, it essentially uses the vivid desktop ISO which would be unity7
<dobey> fginther: oh ok
<dobey> fginther: thanks. i'm trying to understand what's different there, versus running the autopilot tests via autopkgtest with adt-run under qemu (which is how the ubuntu autopkgtests jobs in jenkins run the autopkgtests)
<dobey> because the autoplit tests seem to be very unstable for unity-scope-click at least
<dobey> and of course it doesn't help that qemu seems to be getting SIGTERMed randomly for me locally
<fginther> dobey, I've never had good luck with qemu, it's very unreliable IMHO
<fginther> dobey, or at the very least, there are some things that just can't be done there (threads being one of them I think)
<dobey> fginther: well, i think i've got the tests equally unreliable in both the autopilot-testrunner-otto-vivid job, and in my autopkgtests branch running under qemu now (save for the qemu being killed bit)
<dobey> though, creating the user session or starting Xvfb sometimes fails for no reason in the qemu case too. but when the tests actually run, they seem to fail in the same way for me in both places, now, which is at least good
<fginther> dobey, otto has it's own problems... It was built to quickly fill a need and did well, but we've discovered numerous things that just don't work well under lxc
<dobey> but there's no way we can land my branch :(
<dobey> fginther: yeah, lots of things don't work well there i'm sure
<fginther> dobey, we've had to disable otto testing for some projects in CI simply because that environment doesn't work anymore
<fginther> dobey, for the most projects, the phone is still the better test environment (Just not sure that applies in your case)
<dobey> fginther: well, my task was to get autopilot tests running in autopkgtests for unity-scope-click
<dobey> the problem is we can't actually run things in autopkgtests that aren't reliable and passing, because they will block things landing in archive, if they break
<cjwatson> fginther: threads are unreliable under qemu-user-static; I've never heard of them being unreliable under full-system emulation
<cjwatson> fginther: if they were then all virtualised PPAs would be basically entirely screwed
<dobey> and our tests have been unreliable in the otto job as well for various reasons
<dobey> but right now in this branch, i seem to have the tests themselves in the same state of unreliability in both places
<dobey> which is both a good sign and a bad sign :)
<dobey> unfortunately, i don't know how to improve them further at this point, or why qemu is being killed :-/
<fginther> cjwatson, thanks for the clarification
<cjwatson> I thought qemu was being killed because the autopkgtest nodes are overcommitted
<cjwatson> IIRC anyway
<davmor2> sil2100, jibel: meeting?
<fginther> the plan is transition as much as possible to nova VMs, non x86 is still a bit of a question mark though
<dobey> cjwatson: i don't know about that on the launchpad side. i'm running locally. i don't think the node being overcommitted is a problem for running one test suite locally
<dobey> it's not like it's using all 8 of my cores or anything
<cjwatson> dobey: (Launchpad doesn't run autopkgtests)
<cjwatson> Indeed, though, I don't know what that would be
<cjwatson> nova VMs> still qemu under the hood surely
<davmor2> jibel: sil2100: we gave up on the meeting
<dobey> well, s/launchpad/jenkins/ but not relevant to local running qemu
<cjwatson> nova is making some progress on other arches (we need it for LP), so that's probably the right direction
<dobey> oh well
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 184 DONE (finished: 20141218-18:00) ===
<jibel> sil2100, 184 is ready, we restart the sanity tests and the delta
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/184.changes ===
<iahmad> imgbot, help
<imgbot> I am the firendly system-image watchbot !
<imgbot> I know the following commands:
<imgbot> help, stop, status, map, stunt
<imgbot> for questions please mail ogra@ubuntu.com
<iahmad> imgbot, status
<iahmad> imgbot status
<ogra_> iahmad, status needs an image number
<ogra_> imgbot, status 180
<imgbot> Status: succeeded, Started: 2014-12-16 03:02:06 UTC, Finished: 2014-12-16 03:50:48 UTC
<imgbot> Build URL: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch/+build/14095
<imgbot> Changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/180.changes
<ogra_> imgbot map 180
<ogra_> imgbot,  map 180
<ogra_> grr
<ogra_> imgbot, map 180
<imgbot> krillin rtm version: 180 maps to mako version: 151
<imgbot> krillin rtm version: 180 maps to generic_x86 version: 145
<iahmad> imgbot status 184
<iahmad> ogra_, thanks
<iahmad> imgbot,  status 184
<ogra_> (i need to improve the pattern matching, needs the exact command (with comma and only one space)
<iahmad> imgbot, status 184
<imgbot> Status: succeeded, Started: 2014-12-18 16:36:36 UTC, Finished: 2014-12-18 17:27:28 UTC
<imgbot> Build URL: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch/+build/14358
<imgbot> Changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/184.changes
<ogra_> if you want vivid results just append vivid ...
<ogra_> imgbot, map 57
<ogra_> err
<imgbot> krillin rtm version: 57 maps to mako version: 136
<imgbot> krillin rtm version: 57 maps to generic_x86 version: 130
<ogra_> imgbot, map 57 vivid
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 57 maps to krillin version: 64
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 57 maps to generic_x86 version: 58
<ogra_> imgbot, status 58 vivid
<imgbot> Status: succeeded, Started: 2014-12-18 02:02:06 UTC, Finished: 2014-12-18 02:59:01 UTC
<imgbot> Build URL: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-touch/+build/14289
<imgbot> Changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/58.changes
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I have a silo for line 42, please?
<robru> oSoMoN: vivid 6
<oSoMoN> robru, thanks man!
<robru> oSoMoN: you're welcome!
<john-mcaleely> imgbot status 5
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: you forgot the comma
<john-mcaleely> imgbot, stunt
 * imgbot rolls on its back and purrs
<john-mcaleely> imgbot, status 5
<imgbot> Error: There does not seem to be any build with the number 5
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, :-)
<john-mcaleely> imgbot, status 10
<imgbot> Error: There does not seem to be any build with the number 10
<john-mcaleely> :-)
<john-mcaleely> imgbot, map 183
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: I'm assuming it only points to -proposed too
<imgbot> krillin rtm version: 183 maps to mako version: 153
<imgbot> krillin rtm version: 183 maps to generic_x86 version: 147
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, I guess so
<john-mcaleely> cool though
<robru> boiko: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/3556/console need MP, not branch
<boiko> robru: oups, let me fix that
<boiko> robru: fixed, sorry for that
<robru> boiko: no problem, vivid 12
 * Mirv back to check situation
<Mirv> it seems the revert was done
<Mirv> oh, and image too!
<Mirv> thanks jibel sil2100 robru whoever involved in getting that publishing of my silo done and let's hope the image is now PERFECT! :)
<jibel> Mirv, right revert of qtubuntu-camera + thumbnail even if the thumbnailer only was responsible for the crashes
<robru> Mirv: don't thank me. I guess sil2100 and cjwatson handled that while I slept
<jibel> Mirv, we are testing 184
<Mirv> jibel: the qtubuntu-camera update was scary, so getting that back to more tested version sounds sane
<Mirv> sil2100: qtubuntu-camera had a weird landing that sounded like revert but was really not. both of these reverts were practically speaking just "simple" reverts from the previous landings, but both had manual uploads and weird changelogs as part of the landing a few days ago
<Mirv> sil2100: so this http://is.gd/jkvo7Z was really what landed the last time - a combination of actually a vivid sync and manual upload done to the landing PPA..
<Mirv> sil2100: as seen from the publishing history https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/qtubuntu-camera/+publishinghistory
<dobey> anyone in here familiar with qemu and adt-run?
<Mirv> I wish I was, I didn't get my setup working
 * Mirv sleep, good luck
<jibel> sil2100, bfiller, Mirv testing of 184 is almost done, we are waiting for the results of the battery drain test. No blockers found so far. I'll do a review of the bugs tomorrow morning and I think it's all good for this milestone.
<bfiller> jibel: thanks
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 6 be published, please?
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<sil2100> jibel: great news then, thanks!
<sil2100> jibel: excellent work, I think promoting tomorrow sounds feasible
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-12-19
<imgbot> === IMAGE 59 building (started: 20141219-02:05) ===
<bzoltan_> trainguards: May I ask for  silo for the line 40. It will be a hit'n run job.. max an hour
<robru> bzoltan_: sure
<bzoltan_> robru:  thanks
<robru> bzoltan_: you're welcome! vivid 3
<bzoltan_> robru:  that silo thinks that it still has qtubuntu-camera and thumnailer
<robru> bzoltan_: yeah, you listed them in the spreadsheet.
<bzoltan_> robru: me???
<robru> bzoltan_: sorry, there's no way to know who wrote them. but the line you asked me to assign clearly had those packages listed at the time that I assigned it
<robru> bzoltan_: right there in cell G40
<bzoltan_> robru:  I have never entered anything there ... black magic
<robru> bzoltan_: ok well if you don't want those, please delete that cell, I'll reconfigure, and then a WATCH_ONLY build should get you on your way
<bzoltan_> robru:  that sheet is broken... I have never entered such values to that cell and now that line shows that it was landed
<robru> bzoltan_: ugh. ok fixed.
<bzoltan_> robru: it seems that my instance of the sheet showed an empty line when the backend version had some leftover form an other landing ...
<bzoltan_> robru:  The learning is to push few times F5 before editing the sheet
<robru> bzoltan_: we are like THIS CLOSE to having a spreadsheet replacement online. So. Soon.
 * robru gestures furiously with his fingers
<robru> THIS. CLOSE.
<bzoltan_> robru: :D push it
<robru> bzoltan_: the code is all ready to go. I am literally just waiting for the replacement to have a public IP. I guess it'll happen early in january.
<robru> bzoltan_: ok, did you really test the silo or is that spreadsheet staleness you were talking about?
<bzoltan_> robru:  the cell was incorrect, but now I really did mark it as tested
<robru> bzoltan_: ok cool
<Mirv> 2015 with no spreadsheets - the wish for the new year
<bzoltan_> Mirv: +1
<robru> Mirv: I can't promise NO spreadsheets, i can only promise one less ;-)
<Mirv> robru: I'm sure others will come up with 10 more :)
<Mirv> seriously, I'm quite happy about how Launchpad is again used for milestones
<robru> Mirv: yes, very nice. there's something about the right tool for the job
<mzanetti> Mirv: hey, is there a qt 5.4 ppa?
<Mirv> mzanetti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting
<Mirv> ie. yes :)
<mzanetti> ah cool. thanks :)
<mzanetti> "Note: the instructions on this page are always kept up-to-date. "
<mzanetti> that's a bold statement for a wiki page :D
<Mirv> mzanetti: that's why it's there, because otherise no-one would believe it :)
 * mzanetti is still having a hard time :D
<Mirv> just added now a note "enough packages are available to update both desktop (Ubuntu SDK & Plasma5 if wanted) and phone"
<sil2100> Mirv: I don't believe it!
<sil2100> ;
<sil2100> ;)
<mzanetti> Mirv: so mainly I'm interested in the QtNetwork bearer stuff. Do you know if we distro patched that into rtm only?
<mzanetti> I'm having network issues on vivid
<Mirv> mzanetti: vivid was first, so the same patches that are in rtm are also on top of vivid's 5.3.2
<mzanetti> hmm, ok
<mzanetti> lpotter: ^
<Mirv> mzanetti: for any phone testing of 5.4.0 bug #1403758 makes it slightly difficult - although an improvement from the reboot loop we had until yesterday :) tsd_geos is on it.
<ubot5> bug 1403758 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 shows black screen with Qt 5.4.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1403758
<mzanetti> ah. right, yeah. saw him working on that yesterday
<Mirv> mzanetti: note that you're pinging lpotter at 20:05 in the evening on the day his holidays start :)
<Mirv> so filing a bug / emailing test case might be a better idea
<lpotter> holidays? whats that?
<mzanetti> Mirv: we had a chat in another channel, but yeah, I do not expect high responsiveness at this point any more :)
<lpotter> I updated to vivid-proposed, should it be there? because I see no networkmanager configurations appearing
<Mirv> the patches were rebased, but all of them should be there https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/qtbase-opensource-src_5.3.2%2Bdfsg-4ubuntu8.debian.tar.xz including "disable-generic-plugin-when-others-available.patch"
<Mirv> I see "configuration "2krs21" QFlags(0x2|0x4|0x8)" on my desktop
<Mirv> that's my wlan essid on network manager
<lpotter> bah! my test app was linked to another qt
<lpotter> ok, I see the nm configs now. but QNetworkSession::isOpen works correctly
<mzanetti> hmm...
<jibel> sil2100, you search someone to promote the image or magically summon ogra_ ? ;)
<sil2100> jibel: let's not trouble ogra ;)
<sil2100> jibel: in the worst case we do as we discussed on the meeting: wait a little bit until slangasek wakes up and ask him for promoting ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: I think 7am should be enough to sms slangasek :)
<sil2100> For now it's still 3am at his place ;)
<sil2100> Still looking for someone else, but so far no one from the people I poked seems to be around
<ogra_> sil2100, jibel i can surely promote an image :P
<ogra_> imgbot, status 59 vivid
<imgbot> Error: There does not seem to be any build with the number 59
<ogra_> interesting
<brendand> ogra_, here to save the day :)
<ogra_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ogra_>  oxideqt-codecs
<ogra_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ogra_> hmm ...
<sil2100> uh oh!
<sil2100> ogra_: REST!
<ogra_> ...
<ogra_> Selecting previously unselected package oxideqt-codecs:armhf.
<ogra_> Preparing to unpack .../oxideqt-codecs_1.3.5-0ubuntu7_armhf.deb ...
<ogra_> Unpacking oxideqt-codecs:armhf (1.3.5-0ubuntu7) ...
<ogra_> ...
<ogra_> dpkg: considering removing oxideqt-codecs:armhf in favour of oxideqt-codecs-extra:armhf ...
<ogra_> dpkg: oxideqt-codecs:armhf is not properly installed; ignoring any dependencies on it
<ogra_> dpkg: yes, will remove oxideqt-codecs:armhf in favour of oxideqt-codecs-extra:armhf
<ogra_> Preparing to unpack .../oxideqt-codecs-extra_1.3.5-0ubuntu7_armhf.deb ...
<ogra_> ...
<ogra_> this loooks like cjwatson's setup for bzoltan_ didnt really work out ... or there is a breaks/replaces missing in the deps somewhere
<sil2100> ogra_: hm, since you're already here, despite the vivid issues - could you press teh promotion buttonz? :)
 * sil2100 is a bad person
<ogra_> sil2100, sure, just waiting for someone to tell me the image number :P
 * sil2100 is using a holiday person to do work
<jibel> ogra_, ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed/krillin : 184
<jibel> ubuntu-rtm/14.09.es-proposed/krillin : 133
<jibel> ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed/mako: 154
<jibel> ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed/x86: 148
<sil2100> Krillin #184 and it's equivalents
<ogra_> perfect, thanks
<brendand> sil2100, if he was really on holiday he wouldn't be on irc :P
<sil2100> pfff ;p
 * sil2100 needs to un-poke a lot of people now
<cjwatson> ogra_: nothing to do with me.  all I did was to assist with arranging that unity-scope-click (etc.)'s autopkgtests didn't install both packages.  that doesn't stop other situations from still having both.
<cjwatson> also, on holiday.
<ogra_> same here :)
<bzoltan_> ogra_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9568884/ the ubuntu-sdk-libs still pulls that package
<cjwatson> No it doesn't
<cjwatson> Your apt cache just still happens to have the old version in it
<bzoltan_> ogra_: Mirv has removed from the seeds http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.vivid/view/head:/sdk-libs But the package is still not released...???
<cjwatson> The package is released
<cjwatson> Your check is wrong
<bzoltan_> cjwatson:  phew
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/armhf/ubuntu-sdk-libs/1.207
<cjwatson> But of course ubuntu-touch still depends on it so they're both still in image builds
<ogra_> well, there is some other issue with the oxideqt-codecs package then ... i wonder if it is Mirv's last upload from wed.
<Mirv> ogra_: the upload was a revert to the original codecs ordering
<ogra_> yeah, doesnt look like it cause this
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/192991440/buildlog_ubuntu_vivid_armhf_ubuntu-touch_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gzis the build error in case anyone wants to dig deeper (x86 is the same btw)
<Mirv> ogra_: it looks identical to the bug #1399597 that now got fixed with that meta package update for autopkgtests
<ubot5> bug 1399597 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "unity-scope-click autopkgtests with a package installation failure because of oxide codecs" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1399597
<Mirv> that got broken with the original sdk fix, that got fixed by the next oxide build, that got broken again with the Wed's revert, that got fixed by this meta package update...
<Mirv> all dancing around the same two codecs package, and that all worked fine before the conflicts was made arch specific so that SDK could install different arch packages in chroot
<ogra_> well, that image build has the new meta (should at least)
<jibel> ogra_, can you promote 14.09.es-proposed (build 133) too?
<Mirv> ogra_: yes, so my guess is that it's now broken there and fixed elsewhere
<Mirv> ogra_: the image building wasn't broken when the autopkgtests were broken
<ogra_> jibel, everything you listed above (nearly done, the diff generation takes its time)
<jibel> ogra_, ah, I don't see a new image on http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09.es/krillin/
<ogra_> jibel, es is always the last one i do
<Mirv> ogra_: so for the record, before this http://launchpadlibrarian.net/191773903/oxide-qt_1.3.5-0ubuntu1_1.3.5-0ubuntu4.diff.gz was done everything worked, but SDK needed the change to fix click chroot.. the history afterwards is summarized at bug #1400275
<jibel> ogra_, okay, sorry I'm impatient :)
<ubot5> bug 1400275 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu Vivid) "Fix oxide-qt codecs dependencies (continued)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400275
<ogra_> what a mess ... luckily i'm on vacation :P
<ogra_> === Image RTM 12 Promoted !!! ===
<Mirv> ogra_: yeah, yesterday it seemed we had the option where all three things work together, and now you found about a fourth thing that used to be working whole this time and is now broken :)
<ogra_> imgbot, map 184
<Mirv> !!!
<imgbot> krillin rtm version: 184 maps to mako version: 154
<imgbot> krillin rtm version: 184 maps to generic_x86 version: 148
<ogra_> (and es 133)
<ogra_> (which bacame es 5)
<ogra_> *became
<Mirv> ogra_: can you now /quit irc so that you wouldn't notice any more ping:s? :) anyhow, thanks for finishing this milestone.
<ogra_> Mirv, lol, no, but i can ignore IRC :)
 * Mirv updated bug 1399597... once again. it really seems like a dance around apt. or what's it called, musical chairs?
<ubot5> bug 1399597 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "package installation failure because of oxide codecs" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1399597
<Mirv> the participants in the game are sdk, desktop, images and autopkgtests. and there are only three chairs. we've now played the game for three rounds or so...
<Mirv> and it all started when sdk joined the game that was working perfectly so far, so I blame bzoltan_ (and mvo) :D
<Mirv> and I guess oxide is the orchestrator of the game, then
<jibel> thank you ogra_ , nice way to end the year!
<ogra_> :)
<Mirv> indeed, ogra made the day
<Mirv> s/day/year/
<Mirv> sil2100: so, e-mail ready? :)
<bzoltan_> Mirv: I take the blame :) with pleasure
<sil2100> Mirv: ready! Will send out after lunch ;)
<sil2100> Anyway, great work everyone!
 * davmor2 hugs ogra_ and wishes everyone health, wealth and happiness
<mardy> what is the latest stable image? #12?
<sil2100> mardy: yes ;)
<mardy> sil2100: at first I panicked, it seemed unusable
<mardy> sil2100: the touchscreen was crazy, it was probably reporting more events than real
<mardy> sil2100: now, after some minutes, it seems normal
<sil2100> uh
 * Mirv assigns ^, and with that happy holidays everyone!
<bregma> hey trainguards, is anyone going to be around to pull the levers over the next couple of weeks?
<sil2100> bregma: safly this can be a bit troublesome
<sil2100> Ill try to log in from time to time
<bregma> I'm just curious, I'm not demanding or expecting anything
<bregma> of course, I expect the ci-airline to become fully functional 02 January 2015 :)
<sil2100> bregma: but it's a good question - I'll try to organize time and do at least 1 quick shift every day to clean, assign and release silos
 * bregma goes to pile on silos in every possible project he can
<sil2100> ;)
<robru> bregma: I'll probably be around more often than not.
<cyphermox> robru: hey
<robru> cyphermox: heya
<cyphermox> wanna do a landing? :)
<robru> cyphermox: sure?
<cyphermox> awe_: still around?
<robru> cyphermox: silo 6
<cyphermox> thanks
<robru> you're welcome!
<awe_> cyphermox, yea, but just about to head out for some lunch.  wharsup?
<cyphermox> help testing NM in silo 6 when it will be uploaded
<awe_> s/wharsup/whatsup/
<cyphermox> I tested it on my end already, looks fine on phone in vivid
<cyphermox> but a second opinion would be good :)
<cyphermox> I want to land this soon since there's a 1.0 release now and all
<awe_> cyphermox, sure... I could do so when I get back ( ~1-1 1/2 h )
<cyphermox> of course
<cyphermox> no rush
<awe_> k, sounds good.  I'll ping you when I'm back
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Landing team off until next year - only bare minimum maintenance
<cyphermox> robru: to add a package can I do the reconfigure myself? I can't remember ;)
<cyphermox> I forgot about one thing that needs to land with NM
<robru> cyphermox: are you a core dev? or me? ;-)
<robru> cyphermox: oh actually you should be able to do it
<robru> cyphermox: but the trick is, don't use the reconfigure link
<robru> cyphermox: use the 'landing team tools' menu -> 'assign to silo' and it'll reconfigure for you
<cyphermox> ah, right
<sil2100> Happy holidays everyone!
<sil2100> And a happy new year later on as well ;)
<sil2100> o/
<cyphermox> happy holidays sil2100, take care
 * Mirv finds it hard to get to this "holiday" mode
<Mirv> after lurking at the irclogs, came to say \o/ to cyphermox about new nm landing
<cyphermox> heh
<cyphermox> still needs to pass a second opinion of testing ;)
<Mirv> or not that hard, the problem is just "what fun could I do" partially revolves around "finish this Debian/Ubuntu/freesoftware stuff/packaging" :)
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> finishing these things over christmas music works surprisingly well
<Mirv> heh, nice
<awe_> cyphermox, I'm back... still need me to silo test?
<cyphermox> yes, if you can spare some time for it
<cyphermox> it's silo 6
<awe_> ok
 * bregma cheers
<robru> bregma: happy holidays!
<awe_> cyphermox, the indicator UI
<cyphermox> yeah
<awe_> first time after the flash I hadn't associated, so I enabled wifi
<awe_> then tapped an AP, entered a pw
<awe_> and it connected
<cyphermox> but the indicator UI doesn't allow you to disable 3g data?
<awe_> ( although the indicator takes *forever* to notice )
<awe_> I'm not sure what you mean... no "disable 3g data" involved
<awe_> this is all about enabling / disabling wifi
<awe_> when you enable wifi, and it connects to an ap
<cyphermox> yes
<awe_> everything looks good, but I can't ping a hostname
<cyphermox> but to switch from 3g to wifi
<cyphermox> ohg
<awe_> yes
<cyphermox> I see, the other way around :)
<awe_> if I then reboot in that state ( ie. w/wifi enabled & attached )
<awe_> it works fine
<awe_> also going from wifi->3g always seems to work correctly
<dobey> awe_, cyphermox: fwiw, i've been getting the exact behavior you're describing on my nexus5 with rtm-proposed image, for a while now
<dobey> so i am not sure that's a new thing with that silo
<cyphermox> it's impossible it's the exact same problem, we're discussing a new version of NM
<dobey> no, i have the exact same problem as awe described
<awe_> the same bug can't exist with both?
<cyphermox> unlikely
<awe_> seems plausible to me
<dobey> i'm on 3g, connect to wifi, and the UI and everything looks connected, but i can't use the internet
<awe_> dan didn't rewrite 100% of the coce
<cyphermox> awe_: do you also see errors in syslog about sending route sollicitations?
<dobey> then i reboot and wifi works fine
<awe_> s/coce/code/
 * awe_ looks
<cyphermox> I think it's seeing the rmnet_usb devices now and just not liking it
<dobey> it coudl be that maybe new nm changed something where it might happen more often on n4 now or something?
<awe_> cyphermox, the only thing I see is a message that states: nm_system_iface_flush_routes: assertion 'iface != NULL' failed
<awe_> but I only see two of them back to back
<awe_> nothing else re: routes or solicitation
<cyphermox> oh
<cyphermox> that might be my ipv6
<cyphermox> the assert there is fine
<cyphermox> awe_: the routing is broken
<cyphermox> Settings = { Address=104.36.235.190 Netmask=255.255.255.0 Method=static Interface=rmnet_usb0 DomainNameServers=10.208.36.194,10.208.36.186, Gateway=10.218.64.129 }
<cyphermox> actually, nevermind that, it's fine. the dns use the default route via the specified gateway
<cyphermox> awe_: so the issue is that rmnet_usb devices aren't being properly ignored anymore
<cyphermox> so something is trying to bring up the device at the same time as the device IP is set for data; you'd be seeing this even without toggling wifi:
<cyphermox> 22:14:53.037838 IP 0.0.0.0.47692 > 10.208.36.194.53: 45071+ A? yahoo.com. (27)
<cyphermox> ^ ie. broken. ;)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-12-20
<awe_> cyphermox, the routing looks fine to me when I boot with 3g active, or I reboot when WiFi is active
<awe_> but 3g -> WiFi something gets hosed
<awe_> did you determine if it's a regression?
<Cyphermox__> awe_: I did an update in the ppa that fixes it for me
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-12-14
<Mirv__> sil2100: hey! can you check what's up with the xenial images? still no image (it seems, I flashed and it was Qt 5.4.2), but there's nothing wrong when dist-upgrading
<Mirv__> hmm why so _
<sil2100> Mirv: I just saw a fails-to-build e-mail for the xenial images, will investigate what happened
<Mirv> thanks
<jibel> Mirv, sil2100 today's xenial images are in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/pending/
<sil2100> jibel, Mirv: ok, see the issue with the builds
<sil2100> jibel, Mirv: again a change in debootstrap and the hashes for passwd need changing
<sil2100> On it now
<jibel> ah and there is none for the phone indeed
<Mirv> sil2100: ok..
<sil2100> Now I just need to release the new livecd-rootfs
<sil2100> ogra_: hey! I just updated the db hashes for touch again and would need this released... do you prefer to release it, or can I do that instead without bothering you? :)
<sil2100> ogra_: I'll release it if you don't mind, trunk will be updated accordingly
<sil2100> ogra_: ouch! Made a mistake! Logs were wrong!
<sil2100> Re-releasing, eh
<sil2100> ogra_, mvo: released a new livecd-rootfs, sorry for causing chaos ;) And sorry for barging in
<sil2100> Mirv, jibel: once this builds and migrates I'll kick a new image to see if all is good
<mvo> sil2100: no worries, as long as the stuff gets commited to bzr I am good
<sil2100> ogra_: btw. the ubuntu-touch uid-gid hook needs some updating, the error message seems to be pointing to the ubuntu-core hook still ;)
<sil2100> I didn't look and at first mistakingly edited the wrong file
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> mvo: is there a convention that every change is done along with a debian/changelog modification? :)
<sil2100> Since I don't want to break anything
<sil2100> jibel: hmmm, come to think of it, eh, we should have tagged the OTA-8.5 release candidate images ;/
<mvo> sil2100: for bzr that is what we do. in git I prefer using "gbp dch" that will automaiatcally generate debian/changelog entries from git commits. I find this super nice. on bzr I usually do the change and write a debian/changelog entry and then use debcommit which will take the bzr commit message from the debian/changelog
<sil2100> jibel: and BQ is already testing the untagged ones...
<sil2100> jibel: bah, this is still a new addition to our processes, eh
<sil2100> jibel: could you add a test-case to the test suite to check if the image is tagged in case I forget?
<sil2100> Bad day from the start
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: meeting!
<sil2100> Mirv: new image building
<sil2100> Let's see if it succeeds this time
<Mirv> sil2100: ok!
<pete-woods> traingaurds: hi guys! could I get a rebuild of the failed armhf build in this silo? (https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-007/+packages)
<pete-woods> doxygen has gone mad again
<Mirv> pete-woods: this gaurd happened to note your message and did what was asked :)
<Mirv> (no highlight because of typo)
 * sil2100 off to lunch
<pete-woods> Mirv: thanks!
<pete-woods> spelling win
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, do you know if testing for this is now unblocked: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/753
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: I'm testing krillin tb now and will move onto arale after nearly done
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, really unblocked then. nice :-)
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: yes as soon as we were happy there would be no respins we unblocked it
<john-mcaleely> thank you!
<rvr> renatu: Mirv: Failing silo 10 https://trello.com/c/TbJ258SP/2558-755-ubuntu-landing-010-qtpim-opensource-src-renato-filho-timo-jyrinki
<renatu> rvr, I do not think this is related
<renatu> rvr, could you send me you msyncd.log?
<renatu> where the import contacts from google failed?
<rvr> renatu: After confirming the credentials, without the silo, the contacts are imported.
<rvr> renatu: and they are shown in the screen. But without the silo, there is feedback.
<rvr> There is no.
<renatu> rvr, I will re-test here.
<rvr> renatu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14005682/
<renatu> rvr, no sync was started
<renatu> rvr, are you sure the contact sync is enabled for the account?
<rvr> renatu: The contacts are imported following the same steps without the silo.
<renatu> rvr, I will test here but the changes on the silo should not cause any regression on contact sync
<renatu> rvr, could you try again?
<rvr> renatu: I did
<renatu> ok thanks
<rvr> I reflashed the phone without the silo, and added the silo again
<sil2100> Mirv: xenial images built fine, but you probably saw that already :)
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks, great! no, I didn't see really since I'm not aware where to find up-to-date information on xenial images (other than the image server itself)
<Mirv> sil2100: yep it's working great, the new image
<sil2100> Mirv: \o/ so as you expected :)
<sil2100> Mirv: btw. whenever we kick a new xenial image, the cdimage build logs appear here http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntu-touch/xenial/
<sil2100> You can get all the build information from there
<rvr> faenil: Silo 25 merge proposal needs review and approval
<faenil> rvr: ?
<rvr> faenil: https://trello.com/c/RSsy04zL/2566-734-ubuntu-landing-025-ubuntu-keyboard-faenil-kgunn72-timo-jyrinki
<faenil> rvr: what should I do? I left a comment with my experience
<rvr> faenil: This merge proposal needs review and approval https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-keyboard/remove-double-click-workaround/+merge/280183
<rvr> faenil: Ask someone of your team to do a code review and top approve it
<faenil> rvr: I was only asked to test that the other bug was fixed, I don't know about the keyboard staff
<faenil> stuff*
<rvr> Ah
<rvr> kgunn: ^
<faenil> rvr: sorry :/
<faenil> rvr: I can contact someone from SDK team if you want
<rvr> Elleo: Can you get the review and approval of your merge proposal? https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-keyboard/remove-double-click-workaround/+merge/280183
<kgunn> rvr: sorry Mirv was jockeying that silo....
<rvr> jgdx: ping
<Elleo> rvr: sure, will do
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, I see qa is granted on the krillin tarballs. is now a good time to push them?
<john-mcaleely> (thanks davmor2 !)
<Elleo> rvr: that MR is approved now
<rvr> Elleo: Great, thanks
<Elleo> no problem
<pmcgowan> jgdx, did that last landing fix  bug 1413818
<ubot5> bug 1413818 in ubuntu-push (Ubuntu) "Notification sounds aren't being played back on E4.5 (ubuntu-push restricts directories and block custom sounds)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1413818
<pmcgowan> rvr, do you know ^^
<jgdx> pmcgowan, it should
<pmcgowan> jgdx, ok, the landing didnt really say, thanks
<jgdx> pmcgowan, were you able to reproduce that bug? ^
<pmcgowan> jgdx, which one?
<pmcgowan> the one above? no
<dobey> trainguards: can i get a retry on https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-041/+build/8439234 please?
<robru> dobey: on it
<dobey> pmcgowan, jgdx: that ubuntu-push fix didn't land in archives. it i guess needs an MP of lp:ubuntu-push/automatic -> lp:ubuntu-push, and a silo to dual land that in xenial+vivid
<dobey> or is that already happening?
<dobey> thanks robru
<dobey> oh i see
<jgdx> dobey, silo 34 should be just that
<dobey> jgdx: yeah i see that now. realized that the mp doesn't show up on the bug
<dobey> hmm, i wonder what the deal with these dangling symlinks on the launchpad builders, is
<robru> hm?
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com is going offline briefly for a hardware upgrade
<robru> ATTENTION: requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com is going offline for a hardware upgrade. jenkins / builds will be unaffected, but you wont' be able to access tickets for a short period starting soonihs
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<robru> ATTENTION: everything should be back online, ping me if you find any issues
<robru> (also, late unch time)
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: we've lost write access to the db, webops has been notified
<robru> brb
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-12-15
<robru> michi: stop it it's not ready yet
<michi> robru: Won’t be building anything for a while.
<michi> Thinking of train wrecks and the Addams Family…
<michi> You just sounded like Uncle Fester. “It’s not plugged in yet"
<michi> :)
<michi> Ever played the Addams Family pinball? Best pinball machine in the history of the game.
<robru> not pinball, no. I remember the movies and the NES game...
<michi> I’m trying to find a sound clip…
<michi> If you ever see that machine, play it.
<robru> michi: ok try stuff now
<michi> robru: cool, thanks!
<robru> argh
<michi> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-022-1-build/1/console
<robru> michi: what request number and silo number was it? we have a stale backup apparently
<michi> silo 22
<michi> No, sorry.
<michi> Sec...
<michi> It was silo 6, I think.
<michi> But it seems to have disappeared
<robru> michi: not the one that you just assigned 5 minutes ago. did you have a silo you were using from before?
<michi> I abandoned that one this morning
<michi> That’s 26, I think.
<michi> Seems like it’s still kicking around now.
<robru> michi: yeah, stale backup
<michi> You can blow that one away if you like.
<robru> michi: what request number?
<michi> I don’t need it any more
<michi> Where do I find that?
<michi> Got it: 756. 2015-12-08
<robru> michi: /ticket/NNN?
<robru> yeah
<michi> Don’t know
<michi> Where do I find that?
<robru> michi: ok one sec, working on stuff
<robru> alright, production rollout FROM HELL entering 9th hour, no end in sight
<michi> robru: I feel with you.
<robru> michi: it's just a missing oauth token. generating it is completley beyond me. we've been using the same one for a year.
<michi> :(
<michi> I’m oauth ignorant, I’m sorry.
<robru> michi: yeah I dunno, we can generate it but for some reason it's not being saved in a way that lets us actually use it. total mystery
<robru> Mirv: train is basically offline, don't try to run any jobs right now
<jamesh> have some scripts been not-quite-ported to Python 3?
<morphis> robru: can you do me a favor and drop the ubuntu-touch-meta package from silo 0?
<robru> jamesh: yeah apparently lplib
<robru> morphis: sure
<morphis> robru: thanks
<Mirv> ok :(
<robru> Mirv: yeah, we're approaching hour 11 of downtiime
<robru> hour 11 of this 30 minute redeploy
<jamesh> look on the bright side.  Tomrrow's 30 minute redeploy should be a lot quicker
<jibel> morning
<jibel> trainguards, there is something weird with bileto. Some request set to 'passed' yesterday are marked 'ready for qa' this morning and there is no trace of the change in the history.
<jibel> for example: requests 753, 767, 773
<jibel> has the state of bileto been reverted somehow?
<robru> jibel: yes everything is horribly broken and restored from an old backup, please do your best to mark stuff as passed again, I'm very sorry
<jamesh> robru: I tried assigning a silo, and got this failure: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/4/console
<jibel> robru, how old is the backup, so I know what I have to 'fix'
<jibel> ?
<robru> jamesh: yeah it's broken, sorry
<robru> jibel: about a day
<robru> jamesh: OK try again now
<jamesh> robru: thanks.
<robru> michi: try again now if you're still around
<michi> robru: Wow, I’m amazed that YOU are still around!
<robru> Mirv: i think things are coming back, try stuff if you've been waiting
<robru> michi: yes, i started a deploy at 1pm and saw it through right to 1am.
<michi> robru: Looks like it’s working, but it’s low on silos.
<jamesh> robru: same here: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/6/console
<robru> michi: you should abandon that old one, i didn't, sorry
<michi> will try
<robru> Mirv: you around to assign some?
<robru> Argh
<robru> check
<robru> hello?
<michi> robru: sorry
<michi> In a hangout.
<Saviq> trainguards, did we lose requests overnight https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/786 ??
<robru> Saviq: yes, catastrophic failure & old backup
<michi> robru: I think I got rid of the old silo, or maybe you did? But still low on silos.
<Saviq> robru, ack
<robru> michi: unfortunately my internet has cut out and i'm tethering off my phone and it is just *AWFUL* I can barely chat, no pages are loading
<Saviq> thought you shouldn't be here at this time
<michi> Sure. Go to bed! I think you’ve definitely done enough for one day!
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CATASTROPHIC TRAIN FAILURE restored from stale backup, please do your best, I'm sorry
<michi> trainguards: If anyone other than robru is around, can someone help me get a silo please?
<michi> There are 52 in use, and I can’t get one automatically.
<robru> michi: Mirv should be here
<Mirv> michi: sure I can do whatever can be done with the train
<Mirv> sil2100 will also be here very soon now
<michi> Mirv: If you could get me a silo for ticket 783, that would be great.
<Mirv> michi: done
<michi> Sweet, thank you!
<Saviq> trainguards, should I be recreating the lost tickets?
 * Mirv reabandons one silo
<Saviq> I've https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-035 assigned but the request for it is gone
<Mirv> Saviq: yes
<michi> Mirv, still failing.
<michi> Ah, no.
<Mirv> Saviq: oh...
<Mirv> Saviq: let's see...
<Mirv> Saviq: if there's no ticket, could you file the same ticket again and I copy the already built packages there? I don't believe the 035 is "assigned" from what train thinks if there's no ticket for it
<robru> Mirv: yes apologies everything is in shambles, the train / bileto backups are noteven from the same time so stuff is out of sync
<Saviq> Mirv, nw, I don't care much about packages, will recreate the request
<Mirv> robru: yeah we'll just reassign, reabandon and move things around, I think it's eventually ok
<robru> michi: no no you have to check in the train for what is assigned ~/silos/ubuntu/landing-035 may still contain a reference to a nonexisting ticket
<robru> god this i a mess
<Mirv> Saviq: ok, then I'll simply empty the silo since the packages shouldn't be there
<Mirv> robru: oh ok
<Mirv> checking
<michi> robru: Seems to be building now.
<michi> So, I’m good. Thanks heaps for all your hard work!
<Mirv> robru: nope 035 dir is empty
<robru> Mirv: ok
<robru> Mirv: if my phone stops cutting out I'm going to try to figure out what's been lost and recreate some of it
<Mirv> robru: or you can just go to sleep, we'll manage with the current state well enough
<robru> I can't believe I'm leaving such a mess
<michi> Mirv: 2015-12-15 08:54:13,751 WARNING
<michi> debconf: delaying package configuration, since apt-utils is not installed
<michi> I: unlink for ilistfile /var/cache/pbuilder/build//cow.25390/.ilist failed, it didn't exist?
<michi> That’s here: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-026-1-build/1/console
<michi> Ah, looks like it got past that. I haven’t seen that before.
<Mirv> michi: let's see how it goes from there
<michi> There’s a bunch of other unusual errors in that log.
<Mirv> at least diff generation builds go alright
<robru> michi: it's creating a new pbuilder because it's a fresh deploy
<michi> robru: Cool
<Mirv> robru: do you know if someone is recreating jobs for silos 031-060 that are missing?
<robru> michi: first build will be really slow as it debootstraps vivid & xenial but afterwards should be normal
<Mirv> or if they are restorable
<michi> Sure, that’s fine.
<robru> Mirv: wat
<michi> I won’t die if it takes a few hours :)
<robru> Mirv: thanks for pointing that out, I can fix that. holy crap
<robru> that would explain the low silo errors
<Mirv> robru: ok. I was first a bit "wtf" of 404 but then noticed they're simply missing
<robru> god I can't wait o get rid of jenkns
<robru> Mirv: so basically all the "artifacts" links will be broken, you'll needto do DIFF_ONLY builds for silos that you want the diffs back
<robru> Mirv: I mean technically the diffs are in the silos but we've lost the jenkins artifacts
<Mirv> robru: yes, I think that's the default thing to do by everyone, run diff_only build. I've just run such on my own.
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CATASTROPHIC TRAIN FAILURE restored from stale backup, please do your best, I'm sorry. Please run "DIFF_ONLY" build job on your silos.
<michi> Mirv: the last few lines here: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-026-1-build/1/console
<michi> Is that normal?
<Mirv> sil2100: welcome to a trainwreck. in short, old backups restored, all silos need manually fixing to get them back up to date. abandoned tickets need to be reabandoned, filed and assigned tickets need to be refiled and reassigned. bileto and train backup restores are from different times so if there's a silo full of content better check the silo directory on jenkins before removing the packages (if ther
<Mirv> e's erronous ticket reference).
<michi> Mirv: Never mind...
<Mirv> michi: yes I think nowadays stuff is kept clean / using low amount of space, so that'd sound like normal thing to do everything important has been pushed to LP.
<michi> Cool, thanks.
<michi> I think everything looks good with my silo now. At least, on the PPA page, it shows packages building.
<robru> Mirv: holy flip, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-047/excuses.html this is the first britney run I've seen with all-passing tests!
<robru> incredible
<Mirv> robru: wow :)
<robru> IT WAS ALL WORTH IT JUST FOR THAT
<robru> IT WAS ALL WORTH IT JUST FOR THAT
<sil2100> Mirv: uh oh
 * sil2100 walks by as if he didn't see or hear anything
<Mirv> :D
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> there was no trainwreck when I glanced at that direction, so I just walked along
<michi> Mirv: So, it appears the that builds have finished: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-026/+packages
<michi> Is it possible to get rid of the IBM build for thumbnailer?
<michi> It’s not relevant.
<michi> But the train page does seem to want to update: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/user/michi
<michi> It still shows everything as building.
<michi> Sorry, not everything. armhf
<michi> Sheesh, I’m always one step ahead of the train :)
<Mirv> michi: the train updates every 15 min or so
<michi> Mirv: Yes, all good. It’s all done and dusted now.
<bzoltan_> brendand: jibel:  hello. I have a super critical UITK landing in the silo60. It is fixing 10 OTA9 bugs ... I would like to ask you to please put that silo on a fast track, so I can spin off a new landing  this week with even more OTA fixes.
<bzoltan_> sil2100: ^
<jibel> bzoltan_, ack
<bzoltan_> jibel:  thank you
<sil2100> bzoltan_: ok, nice
<Saviq> trainguards, something's not right here https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/784 - I had to abandon the silo due to old/wrong versions sticking in the PPAs, but it still says "Name of Assigned Silo ubuntu/landing-023" and assigning does pick that same silo again
<Saviq> help?
<morphis> sil2100, Mirv: can one of you upload something for me?
<sil2100> Saviq: uuuh
<sil2100> Saviq: might have something to do with the trainwreckage from yesterday night
<sil2100> Saviq: I'll try looking into that in a minute
<sil2100> morphis: sure, what's up?
<morphis> sil2100: see PM
<Saviq> sil2100, my request got assigned to a different silo after all
<Saviq> so I'm good again
<sil2100> Saviq: I saw some stale files there
<Saviq> jibel, hey, can you confirm this comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1526328/comments/3 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1526328 in Canonical System Image "blank area at the bottom of the screen in full screen mode" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> jibel, I can't seem to get gallery to do this now (although I've seen it yesterday and initially attributed to the u8 regression indeed)
<nerochiaro> fginther: hello. do you know if it is possible to set up jenkins to autobuild packages from lp:camera-app/staging and lp:qtubuntu-camera/staging ?
<jibel> Saviq, I confirm that rotating the app makes the issue go away.
<jibel> Saviq, gallery bug then?
<Saviq> jibel, yes
<fginther> nerochiaro, we can get it added. do you need just the -ci jobs or -autolanding as well to merge MPs?
<nerochiaro> fginther: just jobs that autobuild packages
<nerochiaro> fginther: so that people can test them
<fginther> nerochiaro, ack, thanks
<nerochiaro> fginther: thanks !
<dobey> cjwatson: hi. i've been seeing this dangling symlink error quite a lot the past few days. wonder if you might have some idea about it? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/230091672/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-i386.pay-service_15.10%2B15.04.20151215-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<rvr> xavigarcia_: Silo 51 failed https://trello.com/c/59x9w35y/2573-645-ubuntu-landing-051-unity8-indicator-sound-xavi-garcia-mena-nick-dedekind
<cjwatson> dobey: not off the top of my head; in that context that particular symlink would be expected to be dangling (it'll be pointing to a file in the runtime library package), but I'd have expected the "! -type l" there to exclude it
<cjwatson> dobey: have you tried reproducing it in a local build?
<dobey> cjwatson: it seems to only happen on vivid on launchpad builders. it doesn't happen in my jenkins builds, and there haven't been changes that would cause it. a retry usually gives a working build again
<cjwatson> dobey: that would suggest a parallel-building race or similar
<cjwatson> dobey: there's nothing special here, a local sbuild run with matching sources.list should reproduce it (eventually)
<dobey> hmm, ok
<Saviq> trainguards... ugh... last build job from https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/784 uploaded all the packages... somewhere into the void, they're not there in the silo PPA :/
<Saviq> help/
<sil2100> Saviq: maybe those got rejected?
<sil2100> Let me check the logs
<Saviq> sil2100, not sure why they would, FWIW I can't see anything like "uploading foo to silo 031" in the logs either
<sil2100> eh...
<Saviq> it's as if it signed them... and went away
<Saviq> a no wait there they are
<sil2100> Saviq: those got rejected... the reason is: this PPA already has the 15.04.20151215 versions of the packages
<Saviq> wha
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-031/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<Saviq> sil2100, ok then those came from https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-031-1-build/7/console
<Saviq> sil2100, but who deleted them...
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Didn't you re-assign the silo or something?
<xavigarcia_> rvr: sorry, I was at a standup
<Saviq> sil2100, I did, but the previous one was 023
<sil2100> Ah, hm
<Saviq> sil2100, we can try abandoning and reassigning again, yay
<Saviq> or I can wait until tomorrow to get version bumps :P
<Saviq> but would be good to know what happened anyway
<sil2100> I'm really shocked that the trian doesn't take Deleted packages into account when creating the version number
<sil2100> *train
<xavigarcia_> rvr: that issue you point out is an already known issue... related with qml. Any app using that qml component to launch short sounds will make the audio role change from "multimedia" to "alert"
<Saviq> sil2100, trueth
<xavigarcia_> rvr: so the game is running in "alert" sound mode... but changes to "multimedia" everytime it plays a sound
<rvr> xavigarcia_: I understand the silo fixes that problem
<xavigarcia_> rvr: and the warning is only shown when playing multimedia. But the sound is so short that the user has no time to cancel or approve the warning, as when it finishes it changes the audio role back to alert
<xavigarcia_> rvr: nope, that was not the intention of the silo
<xavigarcia_> rvr: in fact we cannot fix that from the sound indicator
<rvr> xavigarcia_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1484589
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1484589 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Spurious volume notification when changing output role with headphones" [Undecided,New]
<xavigarcia> rvr: the issue that is fixed for that bug is different
<xavigarcia> rvr: it was related with the normal notifications
<rvr> xavigarcia: Ok, volume notification is no more
<rvr> xavigarcia: But now we see the warning
<xavigarcia> rvr: yeah, but that's the one we cannot fix from the indicator
<Mirv> renatu: what's up with the qtpim landing, did you get the issue resolved / rechecked?
<xavigarcia> rvr: because it changes the game changes the audio role, which is managed in pulseaudio
<xavigarcia> rvr: we also have an issue related to that with videos
<renatu> Mirv, I was able to reproce the problem, but I can confirm that is not related with the qptim changes
<renatu> Mirv, I still investigating what is causing the problem
<xavigarcia> rvr: anyway... the main reason of the silo was the notifications that appear when the output changes (headphones/speakers) and so on...
<xavigarcia> rvr: and the problem is again that the code is adding new strings that need to be translated for OTA9
<xavigarcia> rvr: so... What I suggest is to open a separated bug for the warning (although it's been already reported)
<xavigarcia> rvr: for example... here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1485522
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1485522 in Canonical System Image "Volume obtained is 100% in multimedia sink for sounds from app" [High,Confirmed]
<xavigarcia> rvr: and here https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1478506
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1485522 in Canonical System Image "duplicate for #1478506 Volume obtained is 100% in multimedia sink for sounds from app" [High,Confirmed]
<sil2100> Saviq: anyway, could you try reassigning *again* ? ;p
<sil2100> I know it's stupid, but not much we can do in this PPA today
<Saviq> sil2100, nah, I'll just build tomorrow ;)
<Mirv> renatu: ok, so are you planning to fix that issue in the same silo or get the current silo landed first?
<sil2100> ...or that
<sil2100> ;)
<renatu> Mirv, I do not think that is a qtpim problem, but I want to have 100% sure
<Mirv> renatu: ok, let QA know then if you want them to re-evaluate it
<renatu> ok
<jgdx> trainguards: hey, silo 34 is sitting in the garage. Is there anything I should do?
<renatu> Mirv, could you try to reproduce the problem? I tried 4 times and I can get this failing anymore
<psivaa> camako: Hello, we've just enabled devel-proposed for mir-mediumtests-runner-xenial-touch jobs: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-xenial-touch/16/console following your yesterday's conversation with fginther  about  it
<camako> psivaa, thanks I'lll check things out
<robru> jgdx: what's the issue?
<jgdx> robru, it has not landed
<robru> jgdx: looks like it's waiting for qa, right?
<jgdx> robru, it passed
<jgdx> unless I dreamt it
<robru> jgdx: well the db did lose a day's worth of info due to catastrophic failure so it's possible that it passed and got reverted, but it doesn't say it got passed. please confirm with qa people
<davmor2> bzoltan_: eyes up any second
<bzoltan_> davmor2: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itAOGRiYRLI
<jgdx> robru, can't we use https://trello.com/c/I6sg1anH/2564-767-ubuntu-landing-034-ubuntu-push-jonas-drange ?
<robru> jgdx: ok right
<jgdx> thx
<robru> jgdx: publishing is unfortunately broken right now so please find a core dev to copy the packages to the archive manually
<jgdx> seb128, hey, could you help me out? ^
<seb128> jgdx, what package/ppa is that?
<jgdx> seb128, it's ubuntu-push-client to xenial and vivid+overlay
<seb128> you don't have the copy commands handy right?
<seb128> like things I could copy/paste
<bzoltan_> robru: would you be the right person to merge the silo60 UITK to the trunk and release the packages to the Overlay PPA and to Xenial? We might need a jedi's ack on the debian/ changes... like seb128 :)
<robru> bzoltan_: I don't have any publish powers unfortunately and also the train is broken again so I can't merge either. working on it
<bzoltan_> robru:  does not sound good ... who has publish power?
<robru> bzoltan_: any core dev can copy the packages manually for you right now
<robru> bzoltan_: or you might need to wait if the diffs are not available for reviewing
<bzoltan_> robru: I see ... do you know when the train will be able to creat diff at least?
<robru> bzoltan_: I dunno maybe like an hour? this shit is fucked
<bzoltan_> robru: it is ... I know I am not much use, but if I can do anything for you I am still here for few more hours
<robru> bzoltan_: no it's ok, I'm working with magical webops people to get things sorted but it's like performing surgery blindfolded
<renatu> Mirv, rvr, I can confirm that the problem that you faced on silo 10 is not related with the changes in the silo. Is related with a Know problem on QtNetwok that sometimes report a wrong connection state
<pmcgowan> jibel, so none of the bugs in silo 51 are actually fixed
<pmcgowan> I should change the status
<jibel> pmcgowan, none of them since the silo has been reverted. I reverted the status.
<pmcgowan> jibel, thanks
<pmcgowan> too bad :(
<pmcgowan> alecu, do you want to break out that one change from the silo to land it?
<alecu> pmcgowan: sorry, which change? I understand that the silo is a rework of a few things, so I have to check with xavi if it can be split.
<pmcgowan> alecu, silo 51 has 4 fixes and the one for headphone warning is blocked
<alecu> pmcgowan: the first three bugs are closely related, and are fixed by the same branch. I'll ask xavi to see if we can split just the parts that belong to that headphone bug.
<pmcgowan> alecu, assuming the other fix is not coming soon but asked john about it
<dobey> hmm
<robru> ok...
<robru> bzoltan_: things should be working if you want to try publishing
<bzoltan_> robru:  I am afraid that the s390x build failure blocks me
<bzoltan_> robru:  I have the fix for that here -> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/link_Gestures_more_explicitely/+merge/280630
<bzoltan_> robru:  What I need the most is to merge this landing branch to the UITK trunk, so I could start  working on our very last landing of this year...
<robru> bzoltan_: ah ok, which silo? I can merge it
<robru> bzoltan_: oh, it would only say failed on s390x if that was a regression, so even if the publish job let you publish that it'd just get stuck in proposed...
<michi> robru: Simple question for you...
<robru> michi: what's up?
<michi> How can I stop a build in the train that’s currently in progress?
<michi> I just pushed another change to the branch and want to build the latest version, cancelling the current build.
<michi> Is there a “stop building” button somewhere?
<robru> michi: yeah there's a big red x on the jenkins job page
<michi> How do I navigate to that?
<robru> michi: be careful not to click that after the log says 'POINT OF NO RETURN' though otherwise stuff'll be corrupted
<robru> michi: if you're looking at the bileto ticket you can click 'build' and it opens the jenkins page
<michi> Ah, OK, I didn’t know that.
<robru> michi: you should see on the left a list of past jobs, including the running one, with an x
<michi> Doesn’t look like it: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-026-1-build/build
<michi> I see the past jobs, but not the one that’s building right now.
<michi> The arm builds are still in progress right now.
<robru> michi: oh, well, then, no, you can't cancel it. you can only cancel the source package build pre-upload. if the builds are in the PPA then you have no way to cancel
<michi> OK. Not a big deal.
<michi> I just thought it would be nice to release the resources early.
<michi> Thanks!
<robru> michi: yeah unfortunately the train doesn't expose that. I guess I could cancel but meh. just upload a new one when you're ready
<michi> Sure
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-12-16
<michi> robru: What does “diff missing” mean
<michi> ?
<robru> michi: it means the diffs are missing :-P
<michi> No kidding! :)
<michi> What diffs? For what?
<michi> I mean, all I did was hit “Build” after pushing a change.
<robru> michi: it's the diffs between what's in the silo and whats in distro.
<michi> I didn’t see this previously, which is why I’m asking.
<michi> So, how does this happen?
<michi> Sorry, this is a bit of a black box to me.
<michi> Just wondering whether I should worry.
<robru> michi: what's happening here is that there's a race condition in the script that updates the silo status. the build job deletes the diffs first then regenerates them at the end. the status update shouldn't be running when the build job is
<michi> Aha.
<michi> OK, fair enough. I guess it means I can safely ignore that message then.
<robru> but the status updater started just before the build did, so it ran and was like "hey the diffs are gone'
<robru> but it's ok because the buld job will regenerate them later
<michi> Cool, thanks!
<robru> michi: you can ignore it for now. if you hadn't just started a build you'd have to worry about it
<michi> OK, no prob, thanks!
<robru> michi: fixing that race condition is on my to-do list.
<robru> yw
<michi> Because you have hardly anything to do at the moment… :(
<michi> Thanks again for your herculean effort yesterday!
<robru> oh man, yeah, yesterday was nuts. every possible thing that could go wrong, did.
<michi> Yes, I got that impression.
<michi> Well, all is well again. The train is ticking over very nicely, and it’s really easy to use.
<michi> Thanks for making a great tool. And one that was actually built with the needs of poor sods like myself in mind!
<robru> michi: oh, you like it? thanks. some days I'm like "man this is crap"
<robru> I guess it beats the spreadsheet ;-)
<michi> No. I think this is a great example of how to get it right.
<michi> I can throw a silo together in two minutes flat and it just works.
<michi> that’s really nice.
<robru> wow, cool
<michi> And it’s easy to see what’s going on with the build, and upgrade the phone once things are done.
<michi> I really like it.
<robru> thanks dude, that's awesome
<michi> My pleasure!
<robru> just wait until we get rid of jenkins. then it'll be really streamlined! no more "assigning", you just click build and a PPA will be created automatically. I can't wait for that!
<robru> that's a few months out yet though, lots of prerequisites to clean up first
<michi> Would love to have that.
<michi> I’m a little concerned about the proposal for us to create our own Jenkins builds.
<michi> the instructions are awfully complicated.
<michi> And copying and pasting a large script around hundreds of times is probably not a good thing.
<robru> oh yeah, I was really surprised by that
<michi> I think if we need to look after our own Jenkins jobs, we’ll need something more like citrain.
<robru> I was thinking s-jenkins would be around forever.
<michi> Where I can fill in a handful of fields and just press “Go".
<robru> michi: yeah I'm hoping to make the train faster & easier so you don't need s-jenkins at all
<michi> What we would need is essentially what s-jenkins does for us now though.
<michi> Automatic build/test whenever I push a branch.
<robru> hmmm, yeah auto build when a branch is pushed could be a bit trickier.
<michi> If there is a manual step involved (however small) after a push to get the testing happening, the testing won’t happen most of the time.
<michi> This is one strength of Jenkins.
<michi> I just do an MP, and it gets built and tested automatically.
<michi> I actually don’t mind Jenkins all that much.
<michi> Sure, the UI sucks.
<michi> And when something goes wrong with one of the builders, it’s hell for us.
<michi> But, when Jenkins is working, it’s really nice to have.
<michi> From where you sit, it’s an entirely different story, I’m sure.
<robru> michi: yeah, I didn't used to mind jenkins, but the longer I am stuck maintaining one the more flaws I find in it and the more powerless I am to do anything about those flaws. train can't continue being a wrapper around jenkins for much longer
<michi> I believe you.
<michi> But, whatever the replacement, it has to be at least as automatic as Jenkins is now.
<michi> Otherwise we’ll lose.
<robru> michi: I think we're talking about two different jenkinses ;-)
<michi> ?
<robru> you're talking about s-jenkins which does the auto-testing of your merges
<michi> Yes.
<michi> OK, so you are using a different instance underneath the train?
<robru> I'm talking about ci-train.ubuntu.com which is itself a jenkins, which I plan to get rid of and incorporate into bileto
<michi> Ah
<michi> Well, I don’t really care how the train does its thing, as long as it keeps moving :)
<robru> yeah, having the train do auto-rebuilds would be a new feature that we could look into doing, but that's separate from what I'm talking about with "replacing jenkins"
<michi> Right
<robru> michi: but yeah, jenkins is holding us back in a lot of ways. for one it's preventing us from having unlimited silos. the main goal of getting rid of jenkins is to have unlimited silos. but it will also clean up a huge amount of smaller bugs that the train has hobbled through for years
<michi> I didn’t know that it was Jenkins that limited the number of silos.
<robru> michi: well, indirectly so
<robru> michi: what happened was that the lp people made it possible for us to create ppas dynamically, which is amazing.
<robru> michi: but in jenkins we have 4 jobs per ppa("silo") and we don't have a great way of generating those dynamically. basically jenkins needs to be restarted in order to see when new jobs are made. there's kind of a way around that but it's not great and blah blah blah so we're kind of stuck with this.
<michi> urgh
<robru> so if we get rid of jenkins, we don't need to "create jenkins jobs" for every new silo, and we gain a ton of flexibility
<michi> Well, from what I’ve heard, you wouldn’t be the only one to see it go.
<michi> only one to be happy to see it go.
<robru> heh, yeah
<michi> trainguards: Sorry for this...
<michi> Would it be possible to delete the s390x packages in silo 26 to stop them from getting published?
<michi> After some deliberation, we decided to not try and make the builds/tests succeed for s390x.
<robru> michi: uh I'm not able to delete binaries, only sources
<michi> Aargh.
<robru> michi: if you're going to change something that prevents s390x from building you'll need to rebuild anyway.
<robru> michi: because if you just delete s390x, then all that happens is it'll be rebuilt in proposed
<michi> robru: After talking with jamesh, he pointed out this: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg17189.html
<michi> the problem is that we can’t really test with s390x, except in a silo.
<jamesh> robru: the package has never been built in proposed
<michi> If something breaks on us all of a sudden on that arch, we are toast.
<jamesh> robru: michi had disabled some tests to get s390x to build in the silo, but we think it is better to leave things broken since it won't hide the problems should someone want to get this working on that platform
<robru> jamesh: michi: right so just re-enable those tests, rebuild, make sure s390x is broken, then you're good to go
<michi> robru: Cool, about to do that.
<jamesh> robru: my fear was that there would still be an s390x binary package in the silo from the previous build with the tests disabled
<jamesh> robru: or does that get ignored during publishing?
<robru> jamesh: publishing only looks at the most recent silo contents
<jamesh> robru: great.  That makes things easy
<robru> jamesh: michi: thumbnailer does not have a s390x binary in xenial so publication will not block on that being failed.
<robru> ok, off to the gym, back in ~2 hours
<bzoltan_> robru:  is thre a way to just merge the branch and not to release to Xenial? Or how big problem is if the package stucks in the proposed pocket if the next release comes in a day a or two?
<robru> bzoltan_: yeah having stuff in proposed isn't horrible. you can't just include your s390x fix in the same silo?
<bzoltan_> robru:  QA does not like rebuilds after QA validation
<bzoltan_> robru:  but let me try that... maybe QA will not be badly pissed
<bzoltan_> robru:  I pushed a single line change to the landing branch ... It will take some time to build all arches, but it will be fine after that.
<robru> bzoltan_: oh I didn't realize it had qa already. ok well if it builds you can publish it after that
<bzoltan_> robru:  All right then :)
<bzoltan_> robru:  I will still need a jedi's ack on the debian/ changes I guess
<robru> right
<bzoltan_> robru:  all good, but I am not authorized to publish the ubuntu-themes package from that silo60
<bzoltan_> ERROR Publish failed: bzoltan not authorized to upload ubuntu-themes
<Mirv> bzoltan_: there's uitk packaging change too so needs coredev
<bzoltan_> Mirv: Do we have any of the coredevs active in this time?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: not really, sometimes I've pinged RAOF but sil2100 should be here in 2h or so
<Mirv> and I'd have the uitk rights if the last meeting had been held, but alas it was not
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  have you seen sil2100 aready?
<sil2100> bzoltan_, Mirv: what's up?
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  I would like to publish the silo60 UITK
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  and it has debian/ space changes
<sil2100> Let me look at it between promotion preparations
<Mirv> bzoltan_: yep, soon there. and btw great that the s390x issue was solved (weird that the same trick that fixed other archs didn't work there)
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  This fix is a permanent one at least It is a nice and clean landing... I see the chance to spin off one more UITK before the weekend
<sil2100> Mirv, bzoltan_: looking at the packaging diff now, but we'll need to get an ubuntu archive member reviewing it as well
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  for me the Overlay PPA and the merge are the most critical
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Mirv: do you remember if anyone of us got 1.3.1742+16.04.20151209-0ubuntu1 reviewed by an archive admin when we landed it overlay-only?
<sil2100> seb128: hey! Sorry to bother you once again with binNEW reviews - we have 2 packages (the base and its -gles equivalent) adding two new binary packages each
<sil2100> seb128: diffs here https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-060-2-publish/3/artifact/ubuntu-ui-toolkit_xenial_packaging_changes.diff and https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-060-2-publish/3/artifact/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles_xenial_packaging_changes.diff
<sil2100> seb128: could you take a look and give us a sign if it's good to publish with the new binary packages?
<seb128> just had a look, the descriptions could be better "Ubuntu gestures library with SwipeArea" doesn't really explain well what that library is, what is "SwipeArea"?
<seb128> that's not a blocker
<seb128> also "libubuntugestures" should include the soname and be "libubuntugestures5"
<seb128> that's a blocker
<seb128> so please fix that before archive upload
<seb128> bonus if you improve the description
<seb128> otherwise looks fine
<sil2100> seb128: ACK!
<sil2100> bzoltan_: ^
<bzoltan_> seb128: sil2100:  fantastic! Thank you gents.
<Mirv> sil2100: I don't really remember that. I think maybe, but then again I may mistake it with another earlier landing. but all done now anyhow :)
<bzoltan_> seb128:  the next landing will fix those issues
<seb128> thanks
<sil2100> bzoltan_, Mirv: if you could change and fix that, rebuilt and I guess no re-testing will be needed
<sil2100> Since it's generally just a library package name change
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  Let me look after it
 * sil2100 goes back to his OTA-8.5 promotion hole
<bzoltan_> zsombi:  the archive core devs require a better package description for the libubuntugestures package
<bzoltan_> zsombi:  not here
<sil2100> The biggest blocker is the library package name if anything ;)
<sil2100> Description can be changed later
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  so simple s/libubuntugestures/libubuntugestures5/ will do it?
<bzoltan_> seb128: do you mean to simple change the package name to libubuntugestures5
<bzoltan_> ?
<seb128> bzoltan_, http://ubuntu-packaging-guide.readthedocs.org/en/latest/ubuntu-packaging-guide/libraries.html
<seb128> bzoltan_, but yes, best practice is to use "libname<soname>" so when the abi/soname change the packages are co-installable which makes transitions easier
<bzoltan_> seb128:  makes sense
<Saviq> hmm hmm, where are the packages from https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/725 ??
<Saviq> trainguards ↑↑ did that get published at all? there are per-silo excuses now, but those are not visible in xenial excuses... are autopkgtests ran on silos now or something?
 * Saviq happy if that's the case, but who can retrigger the failed test? :)
<robru> Saviq: yes autopkgtests for silos were rolled out on Monday, i forgot to make a big announcement because there was a huge outage at the same time, and also it's a bug experimental as well
<Saviq> robru, nice one, /me planned to do that in our Jenkaas, much happier if that's global
<robru> Saviq: i know pitti can retry autopkgtests, I'm not sure who else though. New uploads will trigger new tests ;-)
<Saviq> right, new uploads will also require manual re-tests and QA ;P
<Saviq> robru, thing is, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-021/excuses.html shows qtmir-gles regression, but http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/q/qtmir-gles/xenial/amd64/ does not
<sil2100> Not if it's a no-change rebuild! But seriously speaking, just poke pitti on -devel, maybe he can retry it for you for now
<Saviq> jibel, can't you restart autopkgtests, too? /me hopes pitti's not our single point of failure ;)
<robru> Saviq: oh yeah no, the autopkgtest.u.c site doesn't show the silo results at all. Click the "regression" link to see the full test run log
<Saviq> robru, ok, the invalid links should be stripped, then, if possible :)
<Saviq> same with version links pointing to void
<robru> Saviq: what?
<Saviq> robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-021/excuses.html
<robru> What broken links?
<Saviq> robru, "amd64", "0.4.7+16.04.20151214.1-0ubuntu1"
<Saviq> for qtmir-gles in this case
<robru> Saviq: links work for me, not sure what you're seeing
<Saviq> robru, v
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmir-gles/0.4.7+16.04.20151214.1-0ubuntu1
<Saviq> that version is nowhere in ubuntu yet
<Saviq> robru, and as you said, http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/q/qtmir-gles/xenial/amd64/ does not show results for silo tests
<Saviq> both are links out of silo excuses
<robru> Saviq: hmm, you'll have to raise that with pitti, he maintains the code that generates that page.
<Saviq> ok, not important enough :)
<Saviq> robru, can you tell when are they ran? only before publishing or for all builds in silo?
<Saviq> (/me only found first in mir QA-Granted silo)
<robru> Saviq: currently they are only run if the qa state is "ready for qa" buy that will change soon, we're working out how to streamline the process a bit
<robru> Saviq: oh hmmm if qa granted that means the excuses will stop updating ;-)
<Saviq> robru, sneaky
 * Saviq thought silo 21 was waiting for a +1 from autopkgtests, but will it ever get it, then?
<robru> Saviq: yeah if it's in granted state the page will never update
<robru> Saviq: ideally qa shouldn't grant before the tests are passing, this is what i mean by the process needing streamlining ;-)
<Saviq> robru, agreed, ideally we shouldn't put "ready for QA" unless it's passing, chicken'n'egg! :)
<Saviq> robru, all in all, best xmas gift ever! :)
<robru> Saviq: yeah i need to invent a new state that means "lander approved, go for autopkgtests" and then it only promotes to ready if the tests pass
<robru> Saviq: thanks! That was a huge project!
<Saviq> and a surprise, too ;)
<Mirv> I wonder what's up with my silo publishing to xenial
<Mirv> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-025-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packagelist_rsync_ubuntu-landing-025/*view*/
<Mirv> sil2100: did you have any visibility to what happens after ^ or would we need eg cj_watson?
<sil2100> Mirv: hmm, sadly not, I don't think our copy2distro scripts have user-visible logs (I think)
<sil2100> Strange that it would get rejected
<Mirv> cjwatson: could you check the above ^ rsync, not found in any queue
<Mirv> sil2100: well it's not rejected either, more like these /dev/null:s for some reason
<sil2100> By rejected I mean rejected by the script too, but hmmm
<cjwatson> it should have mailed whatever the address of the requesting bot is
<Mirv> sil2100: did we still have anyone with access to the bot emails..
<cjwatson> Odd, I'm not seeing any cicopy logs from today
<cjwatson> Oh, I bet it's locked
 * cjwatson clears the lock
<cjwatson> Mirv: may work in a few minutes
<Mirv> ok
<cjwatson> Mirv: that seems to have sorted it out; the train should catch up in a bit
<cjwatson> I removed /tmp/.cu2d.lock on snakefruit, which was stuck after the train incident last night
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  The issues pointed out by seb128 are fixed in the silo60 UITK and the new build is all fine. Would you please publish the packages. I have no right to publish the ubuntu-theme
<sil2100> bzoltan_: let me just grab my food and publish, since I'm done with OTA-8.5 now :)
<bzoltan_> sil2100: are you? Congratulations for that!
<seb128>  bzoltan_, small issue (not need to respin for that), usually the -dev depends on the lib (= ${binary:Version})
<bzoltan_> seb128:  I will fix that for the next release (eta tomorrow). Thank you.
<Saviq> trainguards, can we publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/725 please? or is it waiting on something?
<seb128> bzoltan_, thanks
<Mirv> cjwatson: looks good, thanks! there were indeed another landing stuck  there too but they're now all in
<Mirv> Saviq: a core-dev, so sil2100 could publish it
<Mirv> I pinged RAOF earlier but he was probably already gone
<cjwatson> Mirv: right, ubuntu-push too
<Saviq> Mirv, ah, tx
<seb128> xavigarcia, charles, could you look at bug #1502094 for indicator-sound? it's probably just changing gee-1.0 to gee-0.8  in the Makefile and debian/control, would be nice to have that done in one of the next landings if we can
<sil2100> Saviq: on it in a minute, was a bit busy in the morning ;)
<ubot5> bug 1502094 in unity-lens-files (Ubuntu) "libgee-0.8-dev should be used, libgee-dev will be removed from the archive" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1502094
<seb128> xavigarcia, charles, and yeah, the versionning is backward, 1.0 is old and 0.8 newer
<xavigarcia> seb128: sure, I will take a look
<seb128> xavigarcia, thanks
<seb128> xavigarcia, it's probably trivial, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity-lens-files/use-gee-0.8/+merge/280696 is one example
<xavigarcia> seb128: I see... I need to check the state of the repository, though, as we had a rolled back landing last month
<xavigarcia> seb128: and it seems we are delaying some fixes in the sound indicator until a pulseaudio issue is fixed
<seb128> k
<seb128> well no hurry
<seb128> that needs to be done for the LTS
<xavigarcia> seb128: okay
<sil2100> seb128: hey! Have time for another binNEW ;) ? This time quite trivial as it's a standard mir soversion bump: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-021-2-publish/1/artifact/mir_xenial_packaging_changes.diff
<seb128> +1
<seb128> (are we sure the .pc removed is not used?)
<seb128> lunch now, bbiab
<kdub> trainguards, silo 21 is still undergoing testing, found an 11th hour bug... please don't publish just yet
<sil2100> Saviq, Mirv: ^
<sil2100> I wanted to publish but wanted one of the merges approved, and good thing it was unapproved as it wasn't ready for release ;)
<sil2100> seb128: thanks! :)
<Mirv> thanks kdub
<kdub> I'm not sure how it went to QA granted yet, it was toggled to "QA needed" briefly, and then back to "QA required" a few minutes later when the bug was found
<sil2100> We had a train derailment, maybe it got switched back then
<Saviq> sil2100, kdub, ack :(
<Saviq> "jenkins is preparing to shut down", should I not start jobs?
<Saviq> or will they just get picked up when it's back up again?
<jhodapp> sil2100, the release notes for OTA 8.5 don't mention background playlists in media-hub
<sil2100> jhodapp: ah, right, we had to pull that in with the fixes, right?
<jhodapp> sil2100, yes indeed
<jhodapp> sil2100, can you please dput the qtmultimedia source pkg from ppa:jhodapp/ubuntu/ppa to silo 34 please?
<sil2100> jhodapp: sure
<jhodapp> ooh, double please :)
<jhodapp> thanks
<fginther> nerochiaro, the lp:camera-app/staging and lp:qtubuntu-camera/staging branches are now setup. Please let us know if there are any changes necessary
<jhodapp> sil2100, let me know when I can do a watch only build on that silo
<nerochiaro> fginther: where do i get the packages ?
<sil2100> jhodapp: 5.4.1-1ubuntu19, right?
<jhodapp> yes
<sil2100> jhodapp: ah, we'll need the ~overlay1 appended, right? Can I do it, or do you keep normal versioning for the overlay?
<Mirv> charles: you've held to this silo for two months, do you still need it or can it be abandoned to free up silos? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/507
<jhodapp> sil2100, hmm, robru has never had to do that before
<sil2100> Not sure what's the notation for qt packages
<jhodapp> sil2100, pretty sure he just uploaded it as is
<sil2100> Mirv: hey! You append ~overlay to qt packages released to the overlay? I don't think so, right?
<Mirv> sil2100: usually nowadays yes, like the today's qtdeclarative was ~overlay2
<sil2100> hm hmmm
<Mirv> and same for qtbase + qtpim
<sil2100> Ok, so let's do it here too
<sil2100> jhodapp: no worries, taking care of it :)
<Mirv> sil2100: here as in where?
<jhodapp> sil2100, thanks!
<jhodapp> Mirv, a new qtmultimedia upload from me
<sil2100> Mirv: qtmultimedia-opensource-src
<Mirv> sil2100: jhodapp: ah ok, yes, better there too
<jhodapp> Mirv, and all of these changes are already upstreamed :)
<sil2100> \o/ ;)
<jhodapp> Mirv, would you be able to push the -gles package after sil2100 is done?
<jhodapp> silo 34
<Mirv> jhodapp: great! I hope all of them would be soon merged too in upstream so that we know they're happy with them
<sil2100> jhodapp: ok, package pushed
<Mirv> jhodapp: ok
<jhodapp> Mirv, they already are happy with them, they just literally need to merge it
<jhodapp> thanks sil2100
<Mirv> jhodapp: I've bookmarked the following three at least: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/138927/ + https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/142109/ + https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/142334/ all need formal code-review approval, after which you can also yourself click a button to try merging them to staging
<Mirv> anyway, let's hope they're getting there soonish
<jhodapp> Mirv, yes they're in Yoann's hands
<Mirv> jhodapp: btw I'm not sure if you noticed but tsdgeos filed bug #1523407 - since Unity 8 is doing dual landings (=same code for vivid + xenial), they will need the code to be exactly as it is in upstream also for xenial before they can start utilizing features. so there's some work for January there, to make vivid even more identical upstream and then of course syncing up everything to xenial
<ubot5> bug 1523407 in Canonical System Image "Playlist support in vivid+overlay and Xenial is different/non compatible" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523407
<Mirv> and I think it was the comment #1 that they then agreed is the correct way, unlike what Albert wrote in the description :)
<Mirv> otherwise xenial would need to lie about its version
<jhodapp> Mirv, yes that's a story currently in progress for my team's current sprint
<sil2100> jhodapp: yw!
<Mirv> jhodapp: ok! anyway, uploading the gles now to the same silo
<jhodapp> Mirv, thanks!
<jhodapp> Mirv, we did the first steps already of syncing media-hub and gstreamer versions across vivid and xenial, next comes the higher level stuff like qtmultimedia and qtubuntu-media
<fginther> nerochiaro, oh, let me fix that
<Mirv> jhodapp: ok, I noticed the gstreamer ones. I think with time you could even move to dual landings (or even the next one could be such potentially).
<Mirv> the teams that are doing those generally seem pretty happy with the less complexity
<jhodapp> Mirv, yes indeed
<jhodapp> Mirv, oh I really want to get there, it is a little annoying because we used to be told to just ignore wily landings
<jhodapp> now it's the opposite
<fginther> nerochiaro, I fixed the missing debs. I've retriggered the build for https://code.launchpad.net/~uriboni/camera-app/no-permissions-dialog/+merge/279260
<nerochiaro> fginther: ok, so every MR that is submitted against these two branches will have packages rebuilt automatically and jenkins will post a note on the MR ?
<fginther> nerochiaro, yes, that should all be working now
<nerochiaro> fginther: thanks
<jhodapp> jibel, does this bug only happen on arale or have you seen it on krillin as well? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/+bug/1479036
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1479036 in media-hub (Ubuntu RTM) "/usr/bin/media-hub-server:6:__gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler:__cxxabiv1::__terminate:std::terminate:__cxxabiv1::__cxa_throw:core::ubuntu::media::HashedKeyedPlayerStore::player_for_key" [Critical,Confirmed]
<jibel> Mirv, why do we need silo 5 at all on the overlay? it has nothing to do with the phone, does it?
<tvoss> trainguards, I would need a silo for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/793
<tvoss> sil2100, Mirv ^
<sil2100> On it!
 * tvoss making sure the request is seen
<Saviq> trainguards, what does "Diff missing" mean when in silo status for a set of packages?
<seb128> can we get the ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ubuntu-themes silo force merged?
<sil2100> Saviq: not sure what causes that to happen, but usually a DIFF_ONLY build should help in that case
<seb128> I want to do another ubuntu-themes landing today before holidays and it's getting tight ... that one already migrated but I guess no way to force merge one component only?
<seb128> uitk is still doing autopkgtests
<Mirv> jibel: it's for people like kenvandine who run overlay on their desktop for development purposes.
<sil2100> seb128: yeah, no standard way of doing that, safest bet is to merge everything
<seb128> sil2100, can you do it?
<sil2100> seb128: let me look into that
<Saviq> sil2100, I think it might be a failed build job causing it
<sil2100> seb128: hmm, I see it's landed, the changes should be merged?
<sil2100> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/778 ?
<Mirv> Saviq: train's diffs are not there. either run build job normally or with DIFF_ONLY for a no-op
<Saviq> I just had a build with that bombed because of conflicts
<Saviq> Mirv, ack
<sil2100> seb128: hmm, interesting! The landing didn't have an ubuntu-theme merge in it
<seb128> hum?
<sil2100> seb128: or maybe it did but during the train outage it got nuked...
<sil2100> seb128: it did have the ubuntu-theme package tho
<seb128> so we need to manually merge?
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/ubuntu-themes/ubuntu-themes-ubuntu-xenial-landing-060
<seb128> sil2100, ^
<sil2100> I suppose we need to manually merge as the train obviously forgot about this merge completely
<sil2100> A bzr push --overwrite is what the train usually does
<seb128> k, I can do that that
<sil2100> seb128: thanks! And sorry for this, I suspect the derailment to be the cause of this situation
<renatu> trainguards, could you assign this silo for me? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/794
<sil2100> renatu: assigning!
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CATASTROPHIC TRAIN FAILURE restored from stale backup, please do your best, I'm sorry. Please run "DIFF_ONLY" build job on your silos. Also, low on silos!
<renatu> sil2100, thanks
<jibel> bfiller, renatu silo 55 approved
<bfiller> jibel: thanks
<bfiller> jibel: looks like 45 landing as well, hope we don't have to rebuild 55 as 45 has address book as well?
<bzoltan_> trainguards: I would like to ask for a silo  - https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/796
<bzoltan_> Mirv: sil2100: ^
<bzoltan_> Is here a trainguard at this hour?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: all 60 are assigned right at the moment
<Mirv> bzoltan_: I'll clean my qtdeclarative one since I follow up it anyway
<Mirv> bzoltan_: ok you have silo
<Mirv> bzoltan_: kicked a build too
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  thank you!
<dobey> trainguards: can i get a retry on https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-041/+build/8448901 please?
<robru> dobey: on it
<dobey> robru: thanks
<robru> dobey: yw
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-12-17
<tvoss> abeato, mind pinging me the media-hub test plan?
<abeato> tvoss, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/media-hub
<tvoss> abeato, mind giving silo 22 a spin on rc-proposed?
<abeato> tvoss, sure, I'll give it a try a bit later
<tvoss> pstolowski, ^
<pstolowski> tvoss, thanks, yeah, found that test plan
<tvoss> pstolowski, ack
<Mirv> sil2100: regarding the Ubuntu Touch article in LWN, we're not really succeeding in getting everyone wanting a reasonable experience to run stable or rc-proposed. people still opt for "testing"/devel branches and get a poor experience. this should be fixed.
<Mirv> no, I don't know how exactly :)
<Mirv> there's also so much overlapping channel information it's easy to get confused
<Mirv> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/#install-ubuntu seems reasonable, the example uses stable channel
<Mirv> sil2100: do you have any idea what's "testing" version "16.04r3" that was claimed to be used on mako for the testing in the article?
<bzoltan_> davmor2: I have pushed couple of newer test results to the regular places and eliminated a Toolbar related funkiness in the silo45. FYI
<davmor2> bzoltan_: currently stuck trying to make developer mode stay active
<bzoltan_> davmor2: WTH???
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  does it drop the adb or what?
<davmor2> bzoltan_: it does
<davmor2> bzoltan_: only things that landed in the last image were address book and uitk
<bzoltan_> davmor2: i use this script to keep the device unlocked so it does not drop the adb - http://people.canonical.com/~bzoltan/ap-2015_12_16-VIVID-SILO45-MAKO/unlock.sh
<davmor2> bzoltan_: so we currently have a horrible feeling it might be uitk :(
<davmor2> bzoltan_: we just don't understand why
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  that is impossible.. UITK has nothing to do with the adb
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  makor or krillin?
<davmor2> bzoltan_: krillin and arale so far
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  have you flashed with --developer-mode or set with UI?
<davmor2> bzoltan_: setting via ui
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  we got it
<davmor2> bzoltan_: what was it?
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  it is not the adb, neither the developer mode... it is the checkbox's trigger() action what got broke  by some changes in the system settings
<bzoltan_> davmor2:   in the meantime flash with --developer-mode
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  I will push a fix to the silo45 in short
<davmor2> bzoltan_: awesome thanks
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  so I will need about 2-3 hours to get the fixes build and validate from my side. How is your schedule for tuday?
<davmor2> bzoltan_: that's fine I'll test something else just give me a ping when 45 is ready for testing and I'll hit it then
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  OK. It will happen about 4-5pm your time. Thanks.
<davmor2> bzoltan_: that's fine that gives me  3-4 hours to test it :)
<Mirv> sil2100: we've another addition for OTA-9 / ubuntu-sdk-15.04.3 - https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-seeds/touch_add_qtpurchasing/+merge/280839 - can I upload that to overlay as 1.221vivid22, and can you merge that for xenial?
<Mirv> vivid ubuntu-touch-meta upload ready
<Mirv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14073041/
<sil2100> Mirv: sure!
<tvoss> pstolowski, ping
<pstolowski> tvoss, pong
<tvoss> pstolowski, did you have a chance to do the tests on rc-proposed?
<pstolowski> tvoss, yes, but haven't finished it yet, i've done ~75% of the tests. no problems spotted so far
<tvoss> pstolowski, ack
<kdub> Saviq, trainguards, silo 21 is ready for qa, sorry again for the confusion on that silo yesterday
<sil2100> kdub: o/
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: ^
<davmor2> kdub: thanks
<cjwatson> some disruption imminent in xenial: perl 5.22 transition in progress
<cjwatson> will try to ram the important bits through as quickly as possible
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks for the heads up
<Trevinho> sil2100: when is it the last day before xmas break we can safely (i.e. so that in case of urgent breakge we've still time for a revert) publish?
<Saviq> trainguards, apparently train no longer deletes packages that were removed from train requests automagically, can you please remove qtmir, qtmir-gles, unity-api from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-031/+packages and restart the unity8 builds, thanks!
<dobey> well
<dobey> "0 ERROR - This error was not anticipated by robru. You should definitely let him know immediately."
<dobey> seems like CI train had some network issue
<dobey> Saviq: ^^ maybe that's the problem?
<sil2100> Saviq: on it
<sil2100> Saviq: builds retied, packages deleted
<t1mp> is there a channel to discuss stuff like a broken canonical irc server?
<dobey> t1mp: #canonical-sysadmin
<dobey> t1mp: and i guess 600 people are already complaining about it :)
<dobey> hmm
<t1mp> dobey: thanks
<t1mp> dobey: right, I was more interested in getting updates than being #601 to complain :)
<jibel> alesage, could you take 10 & 11? they must be tested together. rvr started the review, but we won't wait till the end of his holidays to continue the verification :)
<alesage> jibel, sure, will have a look
<bfiller> jibel: the download mgr silo is ready too, if you guys could get to this we have another browser silo queued up with a bunch of other bug fixes
<jibel> bfiller, yes, it's next in the queue. I'd like to land 10 & 11 first because already started working on it, then 17
<bfiller> jibel: yup, no problem, makes sense
<Saviq> sil2100, thank you
<Saviq> sil2100, any idea what https://launchpadlibrarian.net/230341606/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.unity8_8.11%2B16.04.20151217.2-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz is about?
<Saviq> Depends: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-web-plugin but it is not going to be installed
<Saviq> :(
<sil2100> Saviq: there's no webbrowser-app in your silo, right? cjwatson mentioned something about an ongoing perl transition right now
<sil2100> Saviq: maybe some dependency of qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-web-plugin depends on something ongoing in the transition now
<Saviq> sil2100, ah right, that's probably a -proposed issue, /me always forgets
<Saviq> sil2100, ack, will be patient...
<cjwatson> I think that's probably oxide-qt, not perl
<cjwatson> not worked out exactly where but it looks like it's still built against old qt abis?
<cjwatson> (mostly working on other stuff right now though, could be wrong)
<Trevinho> robru: is the train down because of the same issue we have in other services?
<dobey> yes
<cjwatson> Rather a lot of LP builders are down at the moment, even if you could get the train to upload something to them
<cjwatson> x86 scalingstack at least
<cjwatson> ppc64el scalingstack looks OK-ish, and non-scalingstack builders (arm64, armhf, powerpc) are unaffected AFAICS
<robru> Train outage that I'm not responsible for? Yipppppeeeeeeee!
 * robru guess back to bed
<oSoMoN> trainguards: is the train down or is it just me?
<dobey> oSoMoN: prodstack is down
<dobey> oSoMoN: so lots of things, including train
<robru> oSoMoN: totes just you bro
<robru> I'm working with webops to get it back up
<robru> Trevinho: dobey: OK train itself appears back online, might be a good time to try it out but I'm not sure what state lp is in
<bzoltan_> davmor2: finally the citrain is back, so I can start now building the silo... not the most fortunate timing of the outage
<davmor2> bzoltan_: not sure if the builders are back yet though
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  soon  will see :)
<bzoltan_> davmor2: in about 40 minutes we will have package sin the silo45
<davmor2> \o/
<cjwatson> bzoltan_: x86 builders are pretty much dead at the moment, so don't hold your breath
<cjwatson> (IS is working on it ...)
<dobey> hmm, i wonder about s-jenkins though
<kdub> are the packages that don't need building advancing through the queue, or is that hampered by the prodstack problems today?
<dobey> kdub: what kind of packages would not need building?
<kdub> dobey, I meant, the "ready for QA" stuff, was under the assumption that the packages weren't rebuilt in that step
<kdub> but I might be wrong on that count :)
<dobey> kdub: QA would be able to test it, but with prodstack down wouldn't be able to change the state in CI train to approved
<dobey> at least, assuming that ppa.launchpad.net is not hosted in prodstack
<dobey> but stuff seems to be coming back on-line now, so shouldn't be an issue for most things any longer
<kdub> dobey, ack, thanks
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  the packages are ready the silo45 ... I am upgrading right now and see how it acts
<davmor2> bzoltan_: awesome I'm off ofr TEA will hit it when I get back :)
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  enjoy your tea :)
<jibel> davmor2, alesage music app crashes on close with silo 30. I blocked the silo, can you talk to jamesh tomorrow. I won't be there.
<bzoltan_> davmor2: After you are back from tea .. I have installed the 1.3.1778+15.04.20151217.1-0ubuntu1 UITK from silo45 the Devmode checkbox got fixed. I have run the UITK tests again and copied to the usual place. All good from my side.
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  I am online for few more hours if you need me
<davmor2> bzoltan_: awesome thanks
<jhodapp> robru, can I get a silo right now or should I wait for some to free up?
<davmor2> bzoltan_, jibel: \o/ developer mode oh how I missed you ;)
<davmor2> bzoltan_: web browser isn't opening with the silo in place
<bzoltan_> davmor2: hack
<davmor2> bzoltan_: weirdly the web apps open fine it's just the browser which I'm assuming will also be a main candidate for testing the scrollbars
<bzoltan_> davmor2: not impossible
<bzoltan_> faenil: ^
<davmor2> bzoltan_, faenil: I see this multiple times in the webbrowser.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/14077231/
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  yes, I get the same
<davmor2> bzoltan_, faenil: and in /var/crash there is a qmlscene crash
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  that one I do not have
<davmor2> bzoltan_: it's been uploaded let me dig it out
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  in a minute we will know more
<alesage> jibel, ack
<davmor2> bzoltan_: and of course I can't check previous reports because it opens in the web browser wompwompwomp.com
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  lol :) ppa-purge is our best friend
<davmor2> bzoltan_: but then I lose developer mode to retrieve the url :D
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  i got the problem.. the browser is using a property what is conflicting with a UITK property what got exposed with one of the AP fixing patch. Fix is coming ...
<davmor2> bzoltan_: nice
<dobey> davmor2, alesage: how the heck do you test anything that uses trust-store?
<davmor2> dobey: automatically or manually,  Automatically I think it is exposed and can be used in autopilot, manually which is me and vrruiz mostly, we run the app then ensure it is displayed in system-setting→security we also check that what was meant to happen did, ie location works or camera operates etc
<dobey> davmor2: just in general, because the behavior i'm seeing, is it's not working
<davmor2> dobey: if you want to know how to make it work in ap maybe talk to brendand tomorrow I think he is in then
<dobey> well, for some reason it's working for camera
<dobey> no, not ap
<davmor2> dobey: it should work in here maps too and the web browser for location
<dobey> davmor2: yeah, i'm having some weirdness with it for in-app purchases though, and i can't find anything to explain the weirdness
<davmor2> dobey: ah maybe tvoss can point you in the right direction
<dobey> ugh, if the pay dbus service goes away, trust-store starts always denying access, regardless of what the setting for the app is!
<robru> jhodapp: can't hurt to try. what request you want a silo for?
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  I have the fix. We raname the conflicting component (it is a new one) and push an other build in the silo...in an hour it is ready. So I assume you will take it tomorrow morning earliest.
<davmor2> bzoltan_: yeap
<tvoss> dobey, ping
<dobey> tvoss: hi
<tvoss> dobey, why does the pay service go away from the bus?
<dobey> tvoss: because it doesn't need to be running all the time, so it's dbus activated and kills itself after a period of inactivity
<tvoss> dobey, also: what exactly is not working :) /me readingbacklog
<tvoss> dobey, well, you should make sure that the trust store is restarted in that case, too
<dobey> tvoss: trust-stored doesn't handle NameOwnerChanged is apparently the problem
<tvoss> dobey, on purpose actually
<dobey> well i would, except the trust-stored has to run all the time
<dobey> because if not, then system-settings UI doesn't work
<tvoss> dobey, hmmm, fair point ... okay, I have the name-owner-changed stuff on my list, when would you need it?
<dobey> tvoss: yesterday :-/
<tvoss> dobey, my flux compensator has run out of juice, with fusion boy being stuck in the future :/
<tvoss> dobey, is this for ota9?
<dobey> tvoss: yes. and my last day before 2016 is tomorrow. and i was expecting to pawn this off to qa today to be done with it, but then i ran into this problem
<tvoss> dobey, hooray :) so yeah, I will be around next week, I can see what I can do
<dobey> tvoss: is there an existing bug report for thist?
<dobey> this
<tvoss> dobey, nope, alternatively, you could just start pay-service as an upstart service
<tvoss> dobey, and keep it running
<tvoss> dobey, that's certainly doable in the given timeframe
<tvoss> dobey, wdyt?
<dobey> tvoss: it used to be an upstart job, and we got rid of that to fix a bug from cking about pay-service running all the time and causing wakeups, during the rewrite, and now we have to add trust-store support as a requirement from security to enable the in-app purchases feature; so i'd rather not go back to having an upstart job
<tvoss> dobey, why did the payservice cause wakeups, though?
<tvoss> dobey, do you have cking's bug report handy?
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pay-service/+bug/1377866
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1377866 in pay-service (Ubuntu) "pay-service on idle machine is polling at ~1Hz causing system wakeups" [High,Fix released]
<dobey> that is from when pay-service was written in c++ though, and now it's written in go
<tvoss> dobey, okay, if you could just run health-check against the new executable, wakeups on idle should be 0
<tvoss> dobey, I would argue that we can easily switch to an upstart job then. I'm happy to take the topic to cking tomorrow my morning
<dobey> it's not 0, afaict; and we shouldn't be running all the time and wasting memory
<dobey> between trust-stored-skeleton and pay-service-2 that's ~20MB+ that apps could use instead when these services aren't necessary
<tvoss> dobey, what do you wake up for on an idle system? @wasting memory: the oom killer takes care of that
<tvoss> dobey, I'm trying to find a way that makes you land for ota9 for sure
<tvoss> dobey, does pay-service dual land? (please say no)
<dobey> it said 0.15
<dobey> yes it dual lands
<dobey> wlel i don't know what "on idle" means. i just ran the process and waited for it to exit
<dobey> total wake/sec was 0.15
<tvoss> dobey, could you use the command line reported here: health-check -c -f -r -d 300 -p $(pidof pay-service)
<dobey> tvoss: that's what i did, yes
<tvoss> dobey, mind pastebin'ing the report?
<dobey> well i had to run pay-service-2 by hand
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14078096/
<tvoss> dobey, okay, more load then with the c++ version :)
<tvoss> dobey, s/load/wakeups
<dobey> well about equal
<tvoss> dobey, the other possible solution is to ship a dbus activation for your trust-stored-skeleton
<jhodapp> robru, this one: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/801
<tvoss> dobey, with that, it would come up both when payservice needs it and when system settings need it
<jhodapp> robru, technically I have two, but since we're low and the other is for xenial (can't do dual landings yet) I'll hold off for the moment
<dobey> tvoss: oh really? i can ship a .service file and it will work?
<tvoss> dobey, from within pay-service, yes, why not? it also installs the upstart job, doesn't it?
<dobey> tvoss: becasue, frankly, i have no idea how trust-store actually works
<tvoss> dobey, it's pretty simple, just a service mediating access to a database
<tvoss> dobey, mind pastebin'ing the upstart job for your trust-stored-skeleton?
<dobey> tvoss: so instead of the upstart file, i just ship the .service file with the Exec= of the trust-stored-skeleton command line?
<tvoss> dobey, yup, needs testing, I never used it in that setup, but why not? :)
<tvoss> worth a try
<dobey> ok, i'll try that real quick
<tvoss> dobey, I'm happy to adjust the trust-store behavior, but: I would have to enable dual-landings for trust-store first, then adjust the behavior (which is not too difficult), test everything, pump it through qa
<dobey> tvoss: hmm, i'm not sure what the dbus interface of the trust-stored-skeleton is though
<tvoss> dobey, hence my request for the pastebin of the upstart job :)
<dobey> tvoss: /usr/bin/trust-stored-skeleton --remote-agent DBusRemoteAgent --bus=session --local-agent MirAgent --trusted-mir-socket=/var/run/user/32011/mir_socket_trusted --for-service InAppPurchases --with-text-domain pay-service --store-bus session
<tvoss> dobey, ack
<dobey> i can put that in a shell script so the $(id -u) bit works, and just have the Exec= be the shell script
<dobey> since $(id -u) won't work in a .service file afaik
<tvoss> dobey, so the unique bus name is com.ubuntu.trust.store.InAppPurchases
<dobey> ok
<tvoss> dobey, that should be good enough, shouldn't it? the interface is called com.ubuntu.trust.store
<dobey> tvoss: well, i guess i'll find out soon enough :)
<tvoss> dobey, for sure
<robru> jhodapp: ok, you got 56
<jhodapp> robru, thanks man
<dobey> tvoss: hmm, that doesn't seem to work
<tvoss> dobey, a little more detail would be helpful :)
<dobey> the trust-store skeleton didn't get activated
<dobey> std::exception::what: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name core.trust.dbus.Agent.InAppPurchases was not provided by any .service files
<dobey> ah
<tvoss> dobey, aha
<dobey> so i also need a third service file for that, which launches pay-service?
<dobey> nope
<dobey> std::exception::what: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<bzoltan_> davmor2: zsombi:  bfiller: the silo45 version of the browser fixes our issue. I am running now the tests of the browser.
<dobey> tvoss: so i guess this isn't an option either, without fixing trust-store to handle it properly?
<zsombi> bzoltan_: whoaaash, good to hear!!!!
<tvoss> dobey, mind pastebin'ing your .service file so I can test?
<t1mp> zsombi: I am here
<t1mp> zsombi: great. You fixed it fast :)
<dobey> tvoss: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14078491/
<tvoss> dobey, could you check if the script is actually called? and a ps -ef | grep trust would be helpful, too :)
<dobey> tvoss: yes, it's called. you can see in ~/.cache/upstart/dbus.log where it gets called
<dobey> tvoss: i also did rm /usr/share/upstart/session/pay-service-trust-stored.conf to get rid of the upstart job, and rebooted
<tvoss> oh wait
<dobey> and you really have to test this on staging, becasue we don't have in-app purchases on production yet
<tvoss> dobey, so what result ed in the NoReply exception mentioned before? I mean the actual scenario you are looking at?
<dobey> tvoss: it seems that the skeleton got the NoReply when pay-service was started to satisfy the core.trust.dbus.Agent service
<dobey> tvoss: so seems like it doesn't handle that service not already existing, very well
<tvoss> dobey, did the exception happen in pay-service or in trust-store?
<dobey> in the trust-stored-skeleton afaict
<dobey> when it's trying to talk to the service that libtrust-store creates inside the thing using it
<tvoss> dobey, a backtrace would be appreciated :)
<tvoss> dobey, should be as easy as just starting the skeleton yourself, so taking the exec line under gdb
<tvoss> dobey, with dbg symbols ideally
<dobey> well i guess whoopsie has one :)
<dobey> _usr_bin_trust-stored-skeleton.32011.uploaded
<dobey> :)
<dobey> now to find the crash
<tvoss> dobey, retraced with debug symbols, please ;)
<tvoss> dobey, lol, it might be easier to run under gdb ... just saying
<dobey> nope, that crash in /var/crash/is from this morning
<dobey> https://errors.ubuntu.com/bucket/?id=failed%3A/usr/bin/trust-stored-skeleton%3A11%3A/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libmirclient.so.9%2B4637c%3A/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libmirclient.so.9%2B3c11c%3A/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libmirclient.so.9%2B3fecc%3A/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libmirclient.so.9%2B3c2b2%3A/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libmirclient.so.9%2B3c478%3A/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libmircommon.so.5%2Bb588%3A/usr/l
<dobey> and is that
<dobey> ugh urls
<dobey> tvoss: from dbus.log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14078779/
<dobey> hmm, and nothing in /var/crash
<tvoss> dobey, so it tries to register itself as an agent with the service
<dobey> and the skeleton isn't being launched when i try to purchase from an app; only when i try to change the settings in system-settings does it launch the skeleton
<dobey> so i think dbus activation of the skeleton probably isn't going to be satisfactory for tomorrow
<dobey> tvoss: and it's late for you, and i have to go soon anyway. let's pick this back up tomorrow?
<tvoss> dobey, ack, I will think about after a good night of sleep how to unblock you
<tvoss> dobey, mind pinging me your silo so I could add a trust-store MP to it?
<dobey> tvoss: it's 41
<tvoss> dobey, thx
<dobey> tvoss: also filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/trust-store/+bug/1527395 for this
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1527395 in trust-store (Ubuntu) "trust-stored-skeleton does not follow NameOwnerChanged for the Agnet" [Undecided,New]
<tvoss> dobey, ah, cool
 * faenil comes back from holidays brain-mode
<faenil> bzoltan_: davmor2 everything alright?
<faenil> bzoltan_: davmor2 ahhh it was Toolbar conflict...thank God it wasn't Scrollbars, I got a heart attack! :P
 * faenil relaxes and goes back to his holidays :)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-12-18
<jamesh> jibel: I couldn't reproduce the music-app crash you mentioned in your testing.
<jamesh> could you be a bit more specific about what you did to trigger it?
<ahayzen> jamesh, maybe he is seeing bug 1526877 ?
<ubot5> bug 1526877 in media-hub (Ubuntu RTM) "Dbus errors in the console when closing the music-app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526877
<jamesh> ahayzen: he specifically said he saw a crash
<ahayzen> (that has only started appearing since bug 1434584 was fixed :-) )
<ubot5> bug 1434584 in QtMir "closing an app by swiping it should graceful quit" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1434584
<ahayzen> jamesh, ok :-) just wondered if that would be enough to cause apport to think its crashed on exit
<jamesh> ahayzen: the silo in question should remove a class of music-app crashes when there is a problem opening the media index (if it either doesn't exist, or has an unknown schema version)
<jamesh> it causes the music app to behave as if there is nothing on the device, but that's a step up from a segfault
<ahayzen> ahhh ok, probably ignore me then :-)
<jamesh> it also includes a fix for a bug in the tracking of directory renames
<jamesh> so it should be less likely to tell return information about files that don't exist
<ahayzen> cool :-)
<oSoMoN> bzoltan_, hey, when do you expect silo 45 to land?
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can the armhf build for webbrowser-app vivid be retried in silo 6, please? (https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-006/+build/8455347)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: on it!
<oSoMoN> cheers
<sil2100> oSoMoN: done :)
<sil2100> Mirv: piiing
<bzoltan_> oSoMoN: Any moment
<oSoMoN> bzoltan_, webbrowser-app has build failures for xenial in silo 45 though…
<bzoltan_> oSoMoN: I have seen, but I doubt that our change causes it
<bzoltan_> oSoMoN:  Do you know what makes it fail?
<oSoMoN> bzoltan_, I know, your changes are not at fault, but I doubt you’ll be allowed to publish a silo with build failures :)
<oSoMoN> bzoltan_, no idea what causes it, it looks like the build fails to find liboxideqt-qmlplugin, which doesn’t make sense
<bzoltan_> oSoMoN: odd
<oSoMoN> yes
<oSoMoN> traiguards: any idea what is causing the webbrowser-app build failures (xenial) in silo 45 ?
<oSoMoN> trainguards: ^^
<bzoltan_> oSoMoN:  the liboxideqt-qmlplugin 1.9.5-0ubuntu1 version is available in Xenial
<oSoMoN> according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxide-qt it’s version 1.10.3-0ubuntu0.15.10.2
<bzoltan_> oSoMoN:  might not be related, but I have seen similar anomalities with an other project where the builder simple did not see the latest version of a package... like if it were a delayed mirror
<oSoMoN> bzoltan_, yeah but version 1.9 has been in the repo for a long time already, it’s not a recent upload
<bzoltan_> oSoMoN: yeah... black magic
<robru> oSoMoN: bzoltan_: "but it is not going to be installed" doesn't mean that it's not available, it means some other thing it depends on is broken
<bzoltan_> robru:  that is true too
<oSoMoN> how can we find out what is broken?
<Mirv> I wonder if it could be related to the huge perl transition by any means?
<bzoltan_> robru: oSoMoN: lemme get a Xenial chroot
<robru> The error message is basically meaningless. You need a xenial vm with proposed enabled and try to install all the deps
<bzoltan_> robru: +1
<oSoMoN> bleh for meaningless error messages
<Mirv> there was also xenial oxide-qt 1.11.3 upload
<robru> Yeah, this has bit me a bunch of times. I think it's basically a bug in apt itself
<Mirv> oSoMoN: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxide-qt/1.11.3-0ubuntu1 is faulty upload, somehow (don't know how) built against Qt 5.4. Qt 5.5 was in xenial-proposed since 2015-12-02
<Mirv> so that's why it fails
<Mirv> oSoMoN: so I gueses it was built in another silo without -proposed even enabled or something? PPA:s should have the proposed enabled.
<oSoMoN> Mirv, huh, that’s weird, but your explanation makes sense
<Mirv> oSoMoN: so yes, it was built on 2015-12-05 which should have been fine but the PPA it built in did not have xenial-proposed enabled.
<oSoMoN> Mirv, so we need to do a no-change rebuild, what’s the fastest way of doing that?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: a core-dev like sil2100 reuploading it (since oxide is in main and I didn't got my PPU yet)
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  oxidte-qt making trouble? Why do I have dejavu feeling
<sil2100> Mirv, oSoMoN: I could do that but this will take time, re-building the 'source' package even takes a bit on my PC, not to mention the upload
<sil2100> Mirv, oSoMoN: if you're fine with that I can start the process ;)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, please do, if you don’t mind
<oSoMoN> sil2100, I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxide-qt/+bug/1527544 to track the issue
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1527544 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "liboxideqt-qmlplugin 1.11.3-0ubuntu1 in xenial-proposed not installable" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> oSoMoN: thanks
<jamesh> davmor2: hi.  jibel marked my silo as blocked yesterday (https://trello.com/c/EOw3EQ4q/2583-782-ubuntu-landing-030-mediascanner2-jamesh), but I can't reproduce the problem he mentioned.  How can I get things moving?
<jibel> jamesh, yeah, I'll check again this morning
<Mirv> sil2100: thank you! yes, download, repackaging and uploading oxide-qt is quite... fun!
<jibel> jamesh, on which device did you test? I tried on krillin with latest rc-proposed (205 yesterday)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: can you make sure the PPA:s used for oxide builds include the -proposed component in the future?
<jamesh> jibel: I tested on mako (I don't have a krillin), but none of the changes in the silo should be hardware specific
<jamesh> all the GStreamer stuff happens in a separate process that is unchanged by the silo.
<jibel> jamesh, okay I'll reflash mako and krillin
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I’ll forward the info to Chris, who usually does the builds (he’s on vacation now)
<jamesh> jibel: ahayzen said he'd run into some new shutdown warnings recently (https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1526877).  I don't know if they can cause a crash, but they'd be unrelated to my silo
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1526877 in media-hub (Ubuntu RTM) "Dbus errors in the console when closing the music-app" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok
<davmor2> jamesh: I'm going to see if I can reproduce it, if I can I can add details for you
<jamesh> thank you
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  The silo45 is ready from my point.
<davmor2> bzoltan_: do you have a test in automation suite to ensure that toggle switches hold their position at all, if not would it be possible to add one please
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  Of course :) we have added test coverage for this case alongside to the fix -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/OTA9-landing-2015-12-16/revision/1781/tests/unit_x11/tst_components/tst_toggles.qml
<davmor2> bzoltan_: awesome thanks
<davmor2> bzoltan_: we just want to make sure we were not hit by it again :)
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  yeah, that was an ugly one
<Saviq> sil2100, how did the oxide-qt breakage come to happen? was there a pre-qt-5.5 silo released?
<sil2100> Saviq: oxide-qt for xenial is built in a mozilla security PPA which doesn't have -proposed enabled
<sil2100> Saviq: so when it was built Qt 5.5 was still in -proposed and the oxide did not get built against it, then once Qt migrated and oxide got released, well, this happened
<Saviq> sil2100, understood
<sil2100> I think we'd need to recommend the security PPA for mozilla to get -proposed enabled
<sil2100> Not sure if that won't have any implications from other directions
<sil2100> Mirv: ^
<Saviq> yeah well, not building against -proposed sounds scary ;P
<jibel> bzoltan_, I don't understand the status of bug 1524234. How can it be fix released if the silo is not landed yet?
<ubot5> bug 1524234 in Canonical System Image "QML function trigger() with no argument doesn't override ActionItem.trigger" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524234
<jibel> bzoltan_, the fix is in silo 45 right?
<bzoltan_> jibel:  There are 3 branhces linked to that bug... if one of them lands then the bug gets to "fix released state"
<bzoltan_> jibel:  and two of the three branches are landed
<jibel> bzoltan_, okay then
<bzoltan_> jibel:  it is a bit confusing, but the point is that this issue was addressed  three times because of three different scenarios.. the third one is in the silo45
<Mirv> sil2100: well I guess security updates are maybe against release pocket since they bypass other queues? but security updates are also usually timely, ie built and released as soon as possible. the oxide was lying around for two weeks.
<Mirv> sil2100: so either the oxide PPA should get -proposed enabled or they should to timely builds just before publishing
<jamesh> jibel: I was hoping to stop for the day soon.  Did you have a chance to check on the mediascanner silo again?
<jibel> jamesh, on it, trying on mako
<jibel> jamesh, I'd like to go on holidays soon too
<jamesh> jibel: thanks :)
<jibel> jamesh, it crashes on a freshly flashed mako too on latest rc-proposed with exactly the same test case.
<jibel> jamesh, it = music-app
<jamesh> jibel: is there anything in music-app's log file to indicate what happened?
<davmor2> jibel, jamesh: I'm currently flashing krillin to test there, I'll run the test on the system without the silo first and then install the silo
<jamesh> davmor2: the "delete media index then run music-app" test is going to be quite quick without the silo: it will segfault as it starts
<jibel> jamesh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14087268/ log of music app
<jibel> davmor2, the silo fixes the app crash without a mediastore
<jibel> davmor2, so the app is not crashing anymore but still crashes on close
<jibel> jamesh, interesting, apport was running when the app crashed but /var/crash is empty on mako
<davmor2> jibel, jamesh ah fair point
<jibel> ERROR: processing /var/crash/_usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_qt5_bin_qmlscene.32011.crash: Invalid core dump: BFD: Warning: /tmp/apport_core_r_zs_fx8 is truncated: expected core file size >= 98680832, found: 2162688
<jibel> jamesh, ^ which may explain why you didn't see a crash file
<jibel> and crashes from krillin failed to retrace
<jamesh> jibel: okay.  I've managed to get a crash file locally.  Just going to see what I can do
<jibel> jamesh, thanks. I'm on holidays starting from now. alesage and davmor2 can help with the verification.
<jamesh> jibel: okay.  I should also be on holidays (it's almost 8pm here)
<davmor2> bzoltan_: adb working and web browser working, it's a good start :)
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  feels like xmass already :D all the bells are there
<davmor2> bzoltan_: 1 question on the desktop webbrowser I can grab the scroll bar with the mouse and drag it should I be able to do that with the browser on the phone with a bt mouse connected or is that a feature only available on bigger screens?
<davmor2> bzoltan_: that is the desktop version of the webbrowser-app
<davmor2> jamesh: I can not reproduce jibels Issue I'll reflash and double check though
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  whenever a mouse is connected the shell switches to windowed mode regardless of the display size.
<jamesh> davmor2: I did, after running qmlscene under gdb with some extra debug symbols I got this trace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14087435/
<jamesh> it looks like it is media-hub / dbus-cpp related
<davmor2> jamesh: oh damn that won't be fun :(
 * kdub wonders if I can do anything to move ticket 725 along :)
<davmor2> bzoltan_: right so should I be able to grab the scrollbar then or is that not yet implemented on the phone over the desktop version do you happen to know other than that this is looking pretty good so far
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  this is the very first revision of the converged scrollbar.  We collect feedback and see how people use and adopt to it. I expect lots of improvement with this component
<davmor2> bzoltan_: right that's fine then I just noted it as a difference between the one on the phone and the one on the desktop which I assume is a gtk scrollbar right?
<jamesh> davmor2: I've updated the trello card with what I found.  Hopefully that is enough to get the silo unblocked.
<davmor2> jamesh: Nice I'll have a play with it propoerly later and see if I can't get it unblocked
<davmor2> -o
<davmor2> jamesh: yeap agreed if ahayzen and jhodapp are aware of it I see if I can complete testing of it after and get it passed for you
<jamesh> davmor2: great.  I attached the stack trace to the bug I mentioned in the card, so hopefully that'll give them a head start
<davmor2> bzoltan_: so as expected, browser is displaying the scrollbar but things like system settings are not, do you know if that will be displaying it at some point?  Other than that looking good
<davmor2> bzoltan_: passed it should show up here shortly
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  Excellent! Thanks for catching those last minute issues.
<davmor2> bzoltan_: well that's what we are here for :)
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  really? Damn.. I thought we are here to have fun :)
<davmor2> bzoltan_: shhh that was just for management you know we only come here to party really ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: after silo 45 lands any chance of a new image as it will fix developer mode on rc-proposed
<bzoltan_> davmor2: Ohh... we work so haaaard, sweat blood and shit bricks
<davmor2> bzoltan_: ffffffwwwick! was that a sound of a distant whip cracking back to work then :)
<sil2100> davmor2: sure, although silo 45 will still have to wait a bit ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: yeah, yeah just when it lands
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> Who published silo 45?
<sil2100> Mirv: ^ ?
<sil2100> Mirv: did you copy-package the vivid parts?
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, the vivid parts since webbrowser-app in xenial needs to wait for the oxide-qt but zoltan is building a new ubuntu-sdk-ide that needs the vivid parts
<Mirv> sil2100: train is intelligent enough to accept publishing the xenial parts when they are ready
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, phew, I was worried for a moment you published the whole stack
<Mirv> sil2100: no, surely not. I also commented there in the ticket about the manual copying of vivid packages.
<sil2100> All good :)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxide-qt/1.11.3-0ubuntu2/+build/8458995 failed, apparently due to a compiler segfault, I guess the build should be retried
<oSoMoN> I’ve seen this kind of segfault locally on my laptop, but never in a launchpad build before
<sil2100> oSoMoN: yeah, let me retry and let's see if it helps, thanks for noticing!
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can the changes in silo 45 be force-merged, to unblock building other silos?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: I wouldn't want to do that as we still need to re-build webbrowse-app somewhere... I don't want to publish a package to the archive that doesn't build
<sil2100> Even if we could only rebuild it to make it work once oxide is released
<alan_g> cihelp - we're seeing setup failures on krillin-14 & krillin-15 (krillin-08 and krillin-09 are succeeding) here: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-xenial-touch/ could you take a look?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, can we not merge the code without publishing the package?
<psivaa> alan_g: i'll take a look
<sil2100> oSoMoN: we can, but the silo will then be 'Landed' and discarded
<sil2100> oSoMoN: meaning, the xenial bits will not be released
<oSoMoN> sil2100, ah, ok, then it’s not an option indeed
<sil2100> And will not exist anywhere
<oSoMoN> for some reason I thought it was possible to merge without releasing the corresponding silo
<sil2100> oSoMoN: we could force publish it and publish the non-building webbrowser-app to the archives and then retriggering it in the archive once oxide releases, but as you can see it's a bad way of doing things ;)
<sil2100> And I'm worried the archive admins would skin me alive
<oSoMoN> sil2100, yes, I’m not pushing for this kind of bad practices :)
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: will there be QA engineers around next week for validating silos?
<nuclearbob> oSoMoN: jibel will probably know best. I'm looking at the calendar and it doesn't seem to cover all the vacations, so I'll check in the hr system
<brendand> oSoMoN, not many. i know rvr is off already. davmor2 can tell you when he's off
<nuclearbob> oSoMoN, brendand: the hr system says he's EOY already
<iahmad_> oSoMoN, brendand davmor2 would around I guess until Thursday next week.
<nuclearbob> oSoMoN: if everybody's entered leave correctly, there should be several
<iahmad_> +be
<nuclearbob> oSoMoN: yeah, iahmad_ is right, I'm reading things wrong
<oSoMoN> nuclearbob, iahmad_: thanks, I’m particularly interested in Monday and Tuesday, after that I’m EOY myself :)
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, didn't we land this: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/753
<john-mcaleely> ?
<john-mcaleely> might need davmor2 to remind me
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: I don't remember... I know we wanted to postpone it to post-OTA-8.5, don't remember it being released tho
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, it's in the current rc-proposed builds. I remember davmor2 telling me he was +1
<john-mcaleely> (post 8.5)
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: ok, good to know - let's close this ticket then :)
<john-mcaleely> sure
<alan_g> psivaa: any progress?
 * sil2100 is on it
<psivaa> alan_g: not yet, still investigating. I'll let you know once I find something
<alan_g> Thanks
<sil2100> Mirv: is there no way of manually editing the Status field in bileto anymore?
<sil2100> I had to 'Abandon' the request
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: what confused me is that the request wasn't even set to 'QA Granted'
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, odd. oh well
<Mirv> sil2100: not really, but when you're editing a silo when it updates Status in the background, you get "status updated" when saving and it resets it to eg "Ready for build" so I guess the field is there but hidden
<morphis> sil2100, Mirv : one has time for an upload to a silo?
<sil2100> morphis: sure
<sil2100> robru: do you have any tricks on how to 'Land' non-citrain requests?
<sil2100> morphis: links plz
<psivaa> alan_g: this does not look device specific: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-xenial-touch/61/console is on krillin-13
<psivaa> 'No space left on device'
<psivaa> Looks like the issue is marginal that sometimes, the packages are extracted successfully
<alan_g> psivaa: so the correlation between krillin-14/15 failing and krillin-08/09 passing is coincidental?
<psivaa> alan_g: I think so
<psivaa> alan_g: krillin-13 also had the same issue
<alan_g> psivaa: ack
<davmor2> sil2100: john-mcaleely: I passed it I thought you spun it into an image
<psivaa> alan_g: this wasn't very visible until very recently due to those devices flashing wrong channel in the past, which we fixed last week
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: not sure if the arale version got spun up though
<davmor2> sil2100: do you know?
<alan_g> psivaa: yes, camako was saying something about that yesterday.
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, different requests for arale
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, not sure what the status there is
<alan_g> psivaa: I think we just made the xenial-touch test mandatory - could we flip that back until we have a solution?
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: well yes it was camera image size and something else
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: again I marked it passed
<psivaa> alan_g: we could do that. do you need them today?
<alan_g> psivaa: we're getting about half our CI and autolanding jobs fail - which wastes a lot of time and re-runs
<psivaa> alan_g: ack, i'll try and merge it today
<alan_g> psivaa: thanks
<Elleo> davmor2: heya, just a quick heads up, silo 17 will need rebuilding after silo 45 lands (but that shouldn't have any real effect on testing, that just updates the webbrowser to be compatible with the uitk landing)
<davmor2> Elleo: okay thanks
<davmor2> sil2100: how we looking new image wise?
<davmor2> tvoss, jhodapp: silo 22 needs top approval
<davmor2> jhodapp: 34 has no MP's at all is that correct?
<tvoss> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/media-hub/enable-dual-landings/+merge/278270 ^
<jhodapp> davmor2, correct
<tvoss> jhodapp, I would like sil to ta https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/media-hub/enable-dual-landings/+merge/278270
<jhodapp> that works
<pmcgowan> tvoss, wow thats a big mr
<tvoss> pmcgowan, it's taking everything from vivid+o forward
<tvoss> pmcgowan, I need sil's ta for the packaging changes that are required to enable dual landings
<davmor2> pmcgowan: pffff just look at silo21 it gives new definition to big mr
<alex-abreu> robru, I dont get why silo 14 is not building, the fail deps for oxide > 1.9 are weird ...
<jhodapp> Mirv, ping
<Mirv> jhodapp: ponged on another channel
<davmor2> sil2100: hey dude how's things image wise, I assume slow landing it isn't helping right?
<davmor2> Elleo, bfiller: So the downloader looks good but before I pass it I would like to run one more download once the silo is rebuilt just as a confirm that nothing broke
<bfiller> davmor2: great, sounds good
<davmor2> bfiller: You'll see in the trello board that I have temporarily marked it blocked.
<psivaa> alan_g: just to let you know that we've made xenial touch jobs non fatal for now
<psivaa> the deployment of the new configuration is waiting on a couple of jobs to complete
<alan_g> psivaa: thanks. That will make things easier until we have a better fix.
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp (until Jan 1st) | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CATASTROPHIC TRAIN FAILURE restored from stale backup, please do your best, I'm sorry. Please run "DIFF_ONLY" build job on your silos. Also, low on silos!
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp (until Dec 24th) | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CATASTROPHIC TRAIN FAILURE restored from stale backup, please do your best, I'm sorry. Please run "DIFF_ONLY" build job on your silos. Also, low on silos!
<davmor2> kgunn, kdub, pmcgowan: silo 21 passed
<pmcgowan> nice
<kdub> davmor2, thanks, yay
<kdub>  ^ camako bregma
<davmor2> bfiller, Elleo: looks like I have a new image so that I am assuming is the one that sil2100 triggers with silo 45 in it
<sil2100> davmor2: yeah
<davmor2> sil2100: thanks dude makes testing easier :)
<kgunn> awesomw davmor2
<kgunn> and thanks a bunch kdub
<kdub> kgunn, you're welcome
<jhodapp> robru, can I get a silo for this please? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/808
<jhodapp> robru, and can you please also dput qtmultimedia-opensource-src 5.5 from ppa:jhodapp/ubuntu/ppa to that silo?
<davmor2> jhodapp: now you are just being greedy :P
<jhodapp> davmor2, hehe
<jhodapp> davmor2, you better believe it! ;p
<robru> jhodapp: one minute, sorry
<robru> alex-abreu: known issue with qt, see chat log from last night with bzoltan_ osomon and sil2100. Not sure what/when it will be fixed though
<sil2100> robru, alex-abreu: oxide-qt segfaults during build on armhf all the time, not much I can do here
<sil2100> We'd need doko to take a look
<sil2100> I'll try looking into the details a bit as well, but this clearly looks like a toolchain issue or something with the builders
<robru> jhodapp: ok you got 36, will copy package now
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp (until Dec 24th) | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Low on silos!
<jhodapp> robru, thanks
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome
<sil2100> Have a nice weekend everyone o/
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-12-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2278 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2278 Publish failed: Dependency wait (zesty/storage-provider-onedrive). Packaging diff requires ACK (xenial/storage-provider-onedrive)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2278 Dependency wait (zesty/storage-provider-onedrive). Successfully built (xenial/storage-provider-onedrive)
<vigo> pete-woods, awsome! it worked
<vigo> =)
<pete-woods> vigo: brilliant. I can almost hardly believe it :)
<vigo> wizard networking page now shows the wlans list and uss/wifi also displays the switch
<vigo> pete-woods, I'm approving it well done :)thanks
<pete-woods> :D
<pete-woods> Glad we figured the snap process out, too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2301 QA Signoff: Approved
<vigo> ;)
<pete-woods> trainguards: anyone got the time to do a packaging ack on a dependency version bump on indicator-network ^
<sil2100> pete-woods: looking
<pete-woods> sil2100: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2301 Publishing packages
<pete-woods> :-D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2301 Proposed pocket (zesty/indicator-network). Release pocket (xenial/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/keeper). Successfully built (xenial/keeper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Currently building (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel). Successfully built (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Preparing packages
<alan_g> xnox: a few days ago I needed an AA and you pointed me to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+members#active, but I've not had much joy. E.g. "RAOF> I can provide *some* assistance, but I'm not an archive admin.". Any other suggestions?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2299 QA Signoff: Approved
<xnox> alan_g, *giggle* well, that's a lie =)
<xnox> ~ubuntu-archive are the AAs
 * alan_g sighs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/keeper). Uploading build (xenial/keeper)
<xnox> alan_g, i would try s langasek but he will not be on today.
<alan_g> ack, bad time of the year
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Currently building (xenial/hud, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/keeper, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, xenial/thumbnailer, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/hud, zesty/indicator-display, zesty/mediascanner2, zesty/thumbnailer, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/unity-scope-click). Failed to build (zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Needs building (xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/me
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/keeper). Successfully built (xenial/keeper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Currently building (xenial/hud, xenial/thumbnailer, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/hud, zesty/thumbnailer). Failed to build (zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Pending binary packages (xenial/pay-service, xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/pay-service, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Failed to build (zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (xenial/hud, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/libqtdbustest, xenial/mediascanner2, xenial/pay-service, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, xenial/policykit-unity8, xenial/thumbnailer, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (xenial/hud, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/libqtdbustest, xenial/mediascanner2, xenial/pay-service, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, xenial/policykit-unity8, xenial/thumbnailer, xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Successfully built
<Elleo> trainguards: could someone retrigger the autopilot tests for zesty on this silo please? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2289
<sil2100> Elleo: on it
<sil2100> Elleo: wow, a lot of tests this is
<sil2100> Done
<Elleo> sil2100: thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2301 Release pocket
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: can silos 2295 and 2298 move to the "ready for testing" column?
<oSoMoN> (or is there anything holding them back?)
<davmor2> oSoMoN: I'll have a look for you in a second I would imagine the arrived after the rest landed and were moved across though we are reduced staffing due to holidays so will be slower too just as a heads up
<oSoMoN> davmor2, no worries if they don’t get tested right away, just wanted to know if there was anything preventing them from being marked ready for validation
<davmor2> nope look fine
<cjwatson> sil2100: how should I record AA signoffs these days?  comment on the ticket?
<sil2100> cjwatson: hey! Yes
<sil2100> cjwatson: that's the currently recommended 'way'
<cjwatson> sil2100,alan_g|lunch: OK, done
<sil2100> cjwatson: thank you!
<sil2100> Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2299 Publishing packages
<alan_g> cjwatson: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2299 Proposed pocket (zesty/miral). Release pocket (xenial/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2312 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 zesty/qtmir-gles: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/qtmir-gles_0.5.0+17.04.20161203-0ubuntu1.dsc
<alan_g> sil2100: do I need to do any more to get 2299 from Z-proposed to release?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
<dobey> alan_g: normally it's just "wait"
<alan_g> dobey: I thought so...but last week that didn't work for another ticket, so I was checking in case anything changed.
<dobey> well looks like unity8 tests are passing in proposed now for other stuff, where they were failing late last week
<dobey> i don't see miral yet on the excuses page, so i guess it's also taking a fair bit for britney to chew through things in zesty-proposed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Dependency wait (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Diff missing (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2299 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 zesty/dialer-app: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/dialer-app/im-service. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Dependency wait (xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Ready to build (zesty/libircclient). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Pending binary packages (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/camera-app, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/camera-app, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2307 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Currently building (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir). Diff missing (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api). Failed to build (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/camera-app, xenial/content-hub, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/camera-app, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Ready to build (zesty/libircclient). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Diff missing (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api). Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2307 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2307 Successfully built
<robru> mzanetti: ping re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto/+bug/1649622
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1649622 in Bileto "don't publish packages to overlay ppa until the proposed migration succeeded" [High,New]
<mzanetti> robru, hi
<robru> mzanetti: just wondering your thought's about steve's suggestion of doing separate tickets and separate branches for zesty & xenial
<robru> it seems really onerous to me to have to prepare twice as many MPs but perhaps it's less onerous than the problem you're facing of overlay and trunk being out of sync
<mzanetti> robru, if we continue to land to xenial+overlay, I consider that as quite some overhead tbh. I kinda like the dual landing approach, even knowing that it does have some drawbacks, but the amount of saved work and time in preparing and testing seems big to me. but in the end its not my call, as saviq does most of the landing when he's around.
<mzanetti> no... I think dealing with the problem we're facing atm is less efforts
<robru> mzanetti: well in theory it shouldn't save you any testing time, you're supposed to verify both xenial and zesty. it's just that it saves you having to manage two different branches
<mzanetti> robru, should we parhaps jump on a hangout with saviq? tomorrow he should be back.
<robru> mzanetti: could do
<mzanetti> ok. I'll brief him on the issue in the morning and come back to you
<robru> mzanetti: alright thanks. around this time is good for me
<mzanetti> ok. works for us too normally
<dobey> robru: to chime in, i have to agree with mzanetti that the "manage N branches and duplicate landings for every chnage" is not a reasonable option
<robru> dobey: please convince steve of that, he seems to think that branch management is trivial ;-)
<dobey> robru: i would be ~fine with holding publishing into overlay until proposed migration has finished though
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Successfully built
<dobey> robru: eh, i don't see why we'd need to convince him. this seems like a bileto issue, not an ubuntu archive issue.
<robru> dobey: well he was my boss until a week ago. ;-)
<dobey> oh
<dobey> robru: well, how difficult it would it be to implement that change in bileto to wait for proposed-migration before publishing overlay targets?
<robru> dobey: it's a bit tricky because there's a catch-22. the current code waits for all packages to report 'Release pocket' (or 'Updates pocket') before initiating auto-merging. so if I just move the copy code to merge time, merging will never be triggered. would need some more refined logic to trigger merging just when primary series are in release/updates,
<robru> then overload "merging" for secondary series to mean "copying to overlay". it could be done but it's a bit of a hassle, breaks some fundamental assumptions about the workflow.
<dobey> hmm
<robru> also I have other priorities, like snap support
<dobey> sure
<dobey> i'd say unity8 should be more agile really. it's too monolithic in terms of landings right now
<dobey> anyway
<mzanetti> mostly lp:unity-api causes that issue
<mzanetti> perhaps we might move some stuff away from there...
<mzanetti> like the launcher api really wouldn't need to be in there
<mzanetti> and for the application-api I'm not convinced either
<mzanetti> which leaves us with notifications (barely touched) and scopes as the last issue
<mzanetti> but well, sometimes the same happens with mir landings, or qtmir
<mzanetti> I don't think it's really unity8's fault that it's too monolithic (except we could try to optimize it a bit) but it's really that it just sits on top of the whole stack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2309 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Successfully built
<vigo_> sil2100, ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2247 Abandoning ticket
<vigo_> sil2100, I think something's happening in ubuntu-touch/staging/ubuntu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2314 Preparing packages
<vigo_> I use it for frieza_arm64 and latest images let the device unusable
<vigo_> take a look when you have time please
<vigo_> https://pastebin.canonical.com/173911/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2309 Release pocket (zesty/util-linux). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/util-linux, yakkety/util-linux)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2314 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/appdrawer-improvements
<dobey> mzanetti: by "monolithic" i mean y'all collect lots of MPs into a single silo, and so sometimes MPs sit around for weeks waiting to land, when they could basically just go through when approved. they aren't necessarily affected by qtmir/miral/scopes/etc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2314 Ready to build
<dobey> though when debian/control needs to get changed, things can get particularly annoying
<mzanetti> dobey, the size of our silos isn't really our problem... it's really the debian packaging version bumps of the dependencies
<dobey> mzanetti: well, the former is partly a result of the latter
<dobey> mzanetti: or can i just throw https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/unity8/drop-payments/+merge/312500 in a silo now and go ahead and get it landed?
<mzanetti> you ask which the next silo is, and we'll land it with it
<mzanetti> I mean, sure, for drive-by contributions it's probably a bit odd that landing things can take so long
<mzanetti> but we have established a workflow in the team that can deal with those big silos
<dobey> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/active?search=unity8 <- seems to all be "testing" silos
<dobey> of some not especially small features
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Currently building (xenial/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app)
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: For help with bileto, highlight "trainguards". For QA, "ubuntu-qa" | JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Bileto: https://bileto.ubuntu.com | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: some experimental bug fixes in bileto today, ping robru at first sign of trouble
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Pending binary packages (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/camera-app, xenial/content-hub, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/camera-app, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2312 Pending binary packages (xenial/gnome-desktop3). Ready to build (zesty/gnome-desktop3)
<robru> jgdx: gnome in xenial overlay?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2312 Ready to build (zesty/gnome-desktop3). Successfully built (xenial/gnome-desktop3)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-12-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2296 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2047 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2296 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2293 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2315 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2293 Proposed pocket (zesty/repowerd). Release pocket (xenial/repowerd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2314 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2314 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/appdrawer-improvements
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2314 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2315 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
<greyback> trainguards: can someone publish https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 please, seems I cannot approve the packaging diff myself
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Sure
<sil2100> Let me take a look at that
<sil2100> greyback: hm, a small issue we might have
<greyback> uh oh
<sil2100> greyback: need to consult this, but generally qtmir is in main and it now has a new dep on miral, which is in universe - and this generates a binary-dependency on a universe library
<greyback> oh feck
<sil2100> So we might need to get miral into main now
<sil2100> I would suppose this should be quite straightforward
<greyback> sil2100: yep, you're right, miral will need to be in main
 * greyback starts reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMainInclusionRequirements
<sil2100> Damn, there's no one from the MIR team around in our timezone now
<greyback> sil2100: shall I create the MIR bug?
<sil2100> greyback: yes, please ;) THe sooner the better, I can help driving that forward
<greyback> sil2100: ack, on it
<sil2100> Ah, doko should be around
<greyback> sil2100: this ok? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/miral/+bug/1651384
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1651384 in miral (Ubuntu) "[MIR] miral" [Critical,New]
<sil2100> greyback: I think we need to fill in all the fields in the bug, let me take care of that
<greyback> ok, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2293 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2314 Successfully built
<sil2100> greyback: ok, should be goodish now
<sil2100> greyback: I'll poke doko about it - please check for his input there and reply if needed
<greyback> sil2100: will do, thanks
<sil2100> greyback: if doko won't have time today we'll have to wait for mterry
<greyback> sil2100: yep, it is that time of year ;)
<greyback> thanks for poking
<jgdx> robru, sorry?
<robru> jgdx: what is https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2312 about?
<robru> Looks real strange to me
<jgdx> robru, we're patching libgnome-desktop-dev-3 so that it uses XKB_CONFIG_ROOT and XDG_DATA_DIRS, but for x+o only
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Preparing packages
<jgdx> zesty will come later, though
<robru> jgdx: i don't understand why you'd want that in the overlay and not as an SRU. That can't possibly be on the phone, can it?
<jgdx> robru, u8 snap session is built off of x+o, not sure what we gain from an sru
<jgdx> but when seb acks the patches, it'll be uploaded to zesty
<robru> jgdx: ah ok, just very surprising to me to see something called "gnome desktop" being used somewhere other than gnome desktop :-)
<robru> SRU would put your patch in the hands of actual gnome desktop users
<jgdx> robru, okay, I've filed a bug in gnome though, see bug 1644268
<ubot5`> bug 1644268 in gnome-desktop (Ubuntu) "GnomeDesktop-WARNING **: Failed to load XKB rules file" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1644268
<jgdx> also, not sure if they are running systems where usr/share isn't at / :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
<robru> jgdx: ah, so it only affects snaps, that makes more sense, thanks.
<jgdx> I'm going to make the description a bit more descriptive
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/dialer-app)
<sil2100> cjwatson: hmmm, sorry to disturb! We have two Bileto landings that introduce new source packages - do we need preNEW reviews of those or should I just publish and let them be reviewed in the NEW queue instead?
<sil2100> cjwatson: IIRC Bileto only bypasses the binNEW queue, not the source one
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2312 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
<cjwatson> sil2100: I think it's fine to just publish them
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2314 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
<dobey> Saviq, mzanetti: so is it ok to go ahead and land https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/unity8/drop-payments/+merge/312500 as it seems there aren't any "landing" silos for unity8 at the moment, and they're all testing silos. i'd like to get this landed before EOY
<Saviq> dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 is landing now
<dobey> oh
<Saviq> ah it just got ACKed
<dobey> don't know why i didn't see that one
<Saviq> mterry, can you publish ↑ please
<mterry> k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Publishing packages
<mterry> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> mterry, thanks!
<Saviq> dobey, to answer your question, I'll get a silo going later today or tomorrow morning, hopefully under QA in the evening
<dobey> Saviq: ok, thanks. hopefully with that some more stuff we don't need will end up dropping out of the u8 snap build
<Saviq> mterry, I'd like to include your installed-qmltest in ↑, but you'd need to rebase on lp:~ci-train-bot/unity8/unity8-ubuntu-zesty-2160
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity8)
<mterry> Saviq: got it
<mterry> Saviq, dobey: dednick and I had been treating silo 2291 as a the next landing silo, if you need a place
<Saviq> mterry, ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles)
<dobey> hmm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Proposed pocket (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Release pocket (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2317 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2317 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 zesty/telephony-service: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/telephony-service/voip_support
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2254 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Proposed pocket (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Release pocket (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2254 zesty/libdbusmenu: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/libdbusmenu/massivedebugging-fix. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2289 QA Signoff: Approved
<davmor2> Elleo: ^ please don't forget to rebuild 2300 once this has landed thanks
<Elleo> davmor2: will do, thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2254 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2289 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2289 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2248 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2248 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2300 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2295 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles). Uploading build (xenial/unity8)
<robru> mzanetti: Saviq: can we do a hangout at some point?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2262 Diff missing (zesty/double-conversion). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/gyoto). Ready to build (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Release pocket (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2024 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2209 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qtcurve). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/gcin, zesty/lxqt-qtplugin, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qttools-opensource-src, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/webbrowser-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensour
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2248 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
<robru> Wow, amazing how many tickets had that problem
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2053 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gallery-app). Ready to build (zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2112 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1873 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/webbrowser-app). Ready to build (zesty/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Failed to build (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/unity8, xenial/webbrowser-app). Ready to build (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/hud, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/libqtdbustest, xenial/mediascanner2, xenial/pay-service, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, xenial/policykit-unity8, xenial/thumbnailer, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, zesty/lightdm, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/lightdm)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Proposed pocket (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Release pocket (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2289 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2111 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2111 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
<dobey> robru: any chance to change the "Debs" editable to be a multi-line text entry instead of one really long line of text in a really tiny rectangle?
<robru> dobey: could do. File a bug please
<dobey> ok
<robru> wow, 17 tickets failed the new 'higher version at destination' check. I'm amazed more people weren't clamoring to get that fixed
<dobey> robru: is it not the same as "Missing changelog" or whatever the error was?
<dobey> robru: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto/+bug/1651567
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1651567 in Bileto "Editable field for "Debs" is too small" [Undecided,New]
<robru> dobey: no, as evidenced by the fact that i rolled out a new check and 17 tickets triggered it
<robru> dobey: this one just checks that the version in the ppa is actually higher than destination archive
<robru> dobey: thanks for the bug, will try to squeeze that in this afternoon
<dobey> oh i thought i saw a couple that i saw earlier
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Currently building (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles)
<robru> dobey: a ha, here's an example: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275#audit_log of one that was 'Successfully built' and lander approved, where the version was higher at dest. it's because the changelog check only applies to MPs (eg, the primary series) while the version check applies to all packages in all series. but you're right that there's a lot of
<robru> overlap generally
<dobey> robru: that one is weird because the MP was landed in another silo, but the built package still exists in this one, and it's a pain to "fix" that because either have to find a trainguard to delete that package from the PPA, or just abandon and then rebuild everything (which is kind of crappy on large PPAs like that one)
<dobey> robru: on the other hand, since you're here, mind deleting indicator-network from 2275 PPA? :)
<robru> dobey: yeah no problem :-P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 zesty/thumbnailer: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2275/+files/thumbnailer_2.4+17.04.20161219-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-12-21
<oSoMoN> sil2100, good morning! could you please publish silo 2295 ?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hey! Let me take a look, I don't see it on the publishable page
<oSoMoN> I see it there
<sil2100> Ah, ok, some issues with my Bileto page then
<sil2100> Anyway, it's publishing now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2295 Publishing packages
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2295 Release pocket
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, so we got http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtmir - things got messed up because miral 1.0 was released between when silo 2160 was built and released - we need a no-change-rebuild of qtmir in proposed
<Saviq> another issue is that miral is in universe so we'd need a MIR for that, right?
<sil2100> Saviq: someone published the unity8 miral silo?
<sil2100> Saviq: I mentioned on the ticket that the MIR needs to be resolved first
<Saviq> sil2100, that would be us, yes :/
<sil2100> I mean, I guess it's just a formality, but still
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/miral/+bug/1651384
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1651384 in miral (Ubuntu) "[MIR] miral" [Critical,Incomplete]
<sil2100> Saviq: I can do the no-change rebuild straight to the archive if needed
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah please do
<sil2100> Saviq: but the MIR will have to wait until mterry is around... doko is on holidays already so there's no one in the EU timezone anymore from the MIR team
<Saviq> sil2100, ack, I'll ask him to look into it asap
<sil2100> Saviq: so a no-change rebuild for both zesty and xenial-overlay, right?
<Saviq> sil2100, yes, please
<sil2100> Saviq: both uploaded
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> yw!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Dependency wait (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir). Proposed pocket (zesty/qtmir-gles). Release pocket (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Dependency wait (xenial/qtmir). Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2298 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: should I publish the xenial+zesty oxide as well?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Preparing packages
<oSoMoN> sil2100, yes please!
<sil2100> oSoMoN: anyway, I didn't know the main oxide (non-overlay) is now released through Bileto as well!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hm, I just need a quick confirmation that the new oxideqt-doc package is ok
<oSoMoN> sil2100, it’s always been, but only for the devel series
<sil2100> cjwatson: hello! Do you have a moment to do a binNEW review for oxide? They added a new docs bin package
<oSoMoN> sil2100, afterwards it goes to -security directly
<sil2100> cjwatson: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-2298/2016-12-15_09:09:58/zesty_oxide-qt_packaging_changes.diff <- is the packaging diff
<sil2100> oSoMoN: oh, I had the wrong impression then!
<Saviq> sil2100, we'll need qtmir-gles, too, no?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles)
<cjwatson> sil2100: chances of me having any time at all before EOY are pretty slim
 * cjwatson is in an end-of-year rush
<sil2100> Saviq: ah, indeed!
<sil2100> Laney: hey, you around still for a quick binNEW review? It's a new -doc package for oxide
<sil2100> cjwatson: ACK, no worries :)
<Laney> sil2100: no can do, not in the team
<sil2100> Awww
 * sil2100 checks the team list for members that are around
<sil2100> wgrant: hello! Seeing cjwatson busy I suppose you might be busy as well but would you be around for a quick binNEW review of a new oxide -doc binary package?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Release pocket (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Release pocket (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/dialer-app, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Too many merge targets: lp:messaging-app, lp:messaging-app/staging
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 NEW queue (zesty/messaging-framework). Release pocket (xenial/messaging-framework)
<Saviq> davmor2, can I bribe you to get https://trello.com/c/d61W3eDG/3895-2317-2317-miral-alan-g reviewed? it's a very small change, but we need it to get miral into main so that the latest unity8/qtmir landing can all migrate
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 zesty/dialer-app: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/dialer-app/im-service
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
<davmor2> Saviq: yeah it'll probably be next in the queue we are running low on time and staff though so asap basically
<renato__> sil2100, could you remove telephony-service from ppa in silo 2283 and 2311, please
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, any luck finding someone to ack the new oxide doc package?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2296 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8-desktop-session)
<sil2100> renato__: eating lunch now, will do in ~15-20 minutes
<renato__> sil2100, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
<dobey> sil2100: hi, can you hit https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=xenial&arch=i386&package=unity8&trigger=unity-scope-click%2F0.1.1%2B16.04.20161219-0ubuntu1&ppa=ci-train-ppa-service%2Fstable-phone-overlay&ppa=ci-train-ppa-service%2F2275 please? :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Bad merges (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/mfw-plugin-irc). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/messaging-framework). Ready to build (zesty/libircclient). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
<jgdx> mardy, hey, are you able to restart specific build jobs? e.g. https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2288/+build/11764578 ?
<Saviq> davmor2, sure, that's all I'm asking for
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Successfully built
<dobey> jgdx: it requires someone that has upload rights for the package, or the package that triggered the tests
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/mfw-plugin-irc). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/messaging-framework). Ready to build (zesty/libircclient). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
<oSoMoN> sil2100, if no one’s available atm to ack the new binary package, maybe we can start by publish the xenial packages to the overlay? that would unblock another task of mine
<jgdx> dobey, ack
<jgdx> trainguards: hey, getting all arm failures, yet another new kernel upload? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2288/+packages /cc cj
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2319 Preparing packages
<Saviq> sil2100, just realized mterry's on holidays today, too - think someone else could take over the MIR? the silo fixing the only issue he had with it is under QA now
<dobey> jgdx: that's a lot of segfaults
<sil2100> renato__: ok, sorry it took so long, on it now
<sil2100> dobey: done
<dobey> sil2100: thanks!
<jgdx> cjwatson, hey, attempted to cc you on that ping ^ do you know if there's been a new kernel upload that would cause arm64 failures?
<sil2100> renato__: hm, 2311 doesn't seem to exist
<sil2100> renato__: but I removed the packages from the former
<sil2100> Saviq: eh, hm, there's also jdstrand_, but I'm not sure if he's not on holidays as well
<sil2100> Saviq: if not him then there's no one else...
<sil2100> oSoMoN: let's maybe poke slangasek
<sil2100> slangasek: hello! Would you mind doing a quick binNEW review of oxide's new bin doc package oxideqt-doc? https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-2298/2016-12-15_09:09:58/zesty_oxide-qt_packaging_changes.diff is the diff
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app)
<slangasek> sil2100: I'm puzzled by that landing, it appears to be a dual landing with a much more substantial debdiff in zesty vs. xenial
<sil2100> slangasek: it seems zesty doesn't have the latest of the latest
<slangasek> which means someone previously mis-landed?
<slangasek> sil2100: anyway, this has already gone through binNEW for xenial+yakkety, so no reason to block it here (or even re-review, really)
<sil2100> Ah, indeed, hm
<sil2100> Confusing
<slangasek> sil2100: so you can consider that a +1 ;)
<sil2100> slangasek: thanks!
<slangasek> shall I publish?
<sil2100> slangasek: already pressed the button :)
<slangasek> ok
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2298 Publishing packages
<oSoMoN> sil2100, slangasek: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/mfw-plugin-irc). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/messaging-framework). Pending binary packages (zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Ready to build (zesty/libircclient). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/telephony-service)
<oSoMoN> indeed, oxide 1.18 never made it into zesty
<robru> 14m line debdiff, brilliant.
<robru> Oxide just boggles my mind
<robru> Oxide isn't an HTML renderer, it's skynet.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2319 Successfully built
<dobey> robru: some time ago in mid-2000s, i stopped referring to these things as "browser" and instead as "virtual machines" because that's exactly what they are
<robru> Stop the ride, i want off
<renato__> sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311
<sil2100> Ah, PPA is 2311.1
<renato__> :D
<sil2100> Yeah, I should have just checked Bileto, not typed in the PPA address directly
<sil2100> renato__: done!
<renato__> sil2100, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2298 Proposed pocket (zesty/oxide-qt). Release pocket (xenial/oxide-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Successfully built
<vigo> alan_g, ping
<alan_g> vigo: ?
<vigo> from miral testplan
<vigo> when I run the triangle example it runs good, but is there a way to close it?
<vigo> I can't in unity8
<vigo> same with kate, it launches but I can't write anything
<alan_g> Alt-F4 ought to close app windows
<alan_g> Are you running in a VM? (I'm trying to guess why input doesn't work for you)
<alan_g> When you say "in unity8" are you running miral in a window on the U8 desktop?
<alan_g> I notice that you saw the same on the previous release.
<vigo> alan_g, yes I'm testing on vm
<vigo> using unity8 session
<vigo> should just run it in u7?
<alan_g> vigo: I'd like to track down the issue, but it doesn't seem like a reason to block the release. Which VM. how set up?
<vigo> alan_g, qemu-kvm
<vigo> I'll paste you the set up
<alan_g> vigo: well, the miral-desktop script launches it on VT4 independently of the U7/8 desktop
<vigo> this example? miral-desktop -socket ${XDG_RUNTIME_DIR}/not_mir_socket
<alan_g> I know there's a bunch of issues with VMs - bregma was checking through them earlier.
<cjwatson> jgdx: possibly but I think that's something wgrant will need to sort out :-/
<alan_g> vigo: yes that
<vigo> alan_g, miral-desktop: not found
<alan_g> vigo: if it doesn't work in the VM I'm guessing that Alt-F4 gets intercepted somewhere. Alt-Shift-F4 is a possible alternative
<alan_g> so what command do you run?
<vigo> the one I pasted
<alan_g> Sorry, "miral-desktop -socket ${XDG_RUNTIME_DIR}/not_mir_socket" gives "miral-desktop: not found"?
<vigo> alan_g, that's it
<alan_g> But you got past that to run kate and egltriangle?
<vigo> yes, both launches properly and miral-desktop isn't found
<alan_g> So you're not running them on miral at all.
<alan_g> ls /usr/bin/miral-*
<alan_g> vigo_: does "ls /usr/bin/miral-*" show anything?
<vigo_> alan_g, trying I had to reboot
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/mfw-plugin-irc). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/messaging-framework). Ready to build (zesty/libircclient). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
<vigo_> alan_g, no miral-* under /usr/bin
<alan_g> You're missing "Install packages from build silo" - specifically mmiral-examples
<alan_g> *miral-examples
<vigo_> working now
<alan_g> \o/
<vigo_> silo only installed libmiral2
 * alan_g wonders
<vigo_> I can approve it now :)
<vigo_> everthing launches but as I mentioned before, there is no way to write in kate
<vigo_> and did alt+shift+F4 and didn't work
<vigo_> I'll try something else next time
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2317 QA Signoff: Approved
<alan_g> trainguards can we land ticket 2317? Saviq is blocked by it.
<sil2100> alan_g: checking the packaging
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/keeper). Successfully built (xenial/keeper)
<sil2100> alan_g: looks good, publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2317 Publishing packages
<alan_g> vigo_: before you go - your qemu-kvm settings?
<vigo_> alan_g, https://pastebin.canonical.com/174132/
<alan_g> vigo_: thanks, will investigate.
<vigo_> alan_g, yw :) have a nice evening
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2317 Proposed pocket (zesty/miral). Release pocket (xenial/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2320 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2320 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/ported-session-test
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Currently building (xenial/messaging-framework, zesty/messaging-framework). Failed to build (xenial/mfw-plugin-irc). Ready to build (zesty/libircclient). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2320 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2317 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2284 QA Signoff: Approved
<dobey> hmm, i guess no qa people around now :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2320 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2310 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2310 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Ready to build (zesty/libircclient). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2320 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Failed to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2320 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2320 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2320 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-12-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2320 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2320 Failed to build
<alan_g> vigo: FYI - the problem you saw with kate is a known bug with Qt apps running on Mir on qemu-kvm. (I've updated the MirAL test plan to clarify this.)
<vigo> alan_g, that's great
<vigo> thanks =)
<alan_g> cjwatson: Are you able to help (again) with a simple MIR request? lp:1651384
<sil2100> I think Colin might be off as well already
<alan_g> thanks sil2100 - I "chose" the wrong time of year. :(
<davmor2> alan_g: you did, you did
<sil2100> Yeah, it's hard to get things done this week
<davmor2> alan_g: Steve is off as well now
<sil2100> mterry IIRC as well
<alan_g> true
<sil2100> alan_g: looking at the ubuntu-mir team the only person that *might* be around to help is cyphermox
<sil2100> On the US timezone
<alan_g> Saviq: ^ do you know?
<Saviq> we can try when he wakes up
<alan_g> thanks sil2100 - we'll wait for the USA
<cjwatson> alan_g: I'm not in ~ubuntu-mir
<cjwatson> so can't help with that
<alan_g> cjwatson: ok, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 QA Signoff: Failed
<jgdx> wgrant, ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2319 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2319 Successfully built
<cyphermox> alan_g: sil2100: I'll review it again in a bit
<dobey> davmor2, vigo: hi, can we get a quick pass on 2275 as it's just updates to cmake bits to be compatible with new cmake-extras changes, and some small fixes to unit tests here and there?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Failed to build
<davmor2> dobey: we'll hit it when we can we are kinda busy with snapd, snappy etc :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2315 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Failed to build (xenial/keeper). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/keeper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2315 Successfully built
<Saviq> cyphermox, great, thanks, please let me know if there's anything you'd need for the miral MIR
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2321 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2321 zesty/indicator-network: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/indicator-network/lp1648360. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2321 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
<cyphermox> Saviq: done; but I can't move it to main myself, an archive admin will have to do it
<Saviq> cyphermox, ack, sil2100 any idea if there is one around still ↑?
<cyphermox> slangasek might be around.
<sil2100> He's on holidays already...
<sil2100> And I can't do it since my AA rights are only for kernel SRU usage
<sil2100> Saviq: cjwatson answered my ping today on IRC, but I'm not sure if he just wasn't just passing through
<cjwatson> I'm not on holiday yet
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Colin to the rescue then!
<sil2100> cjwatson: cyphermox approved an MIR for us https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/miral/+bug/1651384
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1651384 in miral (Ubuntu) "[MIR] miral" [Critical,Fix committed]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 QA Signoff: Approved
<sil2100> cjwatson: from what he said we need an AA to do the universe -> main copy - you think you could have the time for that? Although I suppose you're still in the before-holiday rush
<cjwatson> sil2100: done
<sil2100> cjwatson: you're really our savior
<sil2100> Thank you!
<sil2100> Saviq, alan_g: ^
<alan_g> cjwatson: cyphermox sil2100 thanks! And Merry Xmas!
<cjwatson> and to you
<cyphermox> happy holidays!
<Saviq> sil2100, cjwatson, cyphermox, thank you!
<cjwatson> Hanukkah overlaps nearly exactly this year too :)
<cyphermox> fun :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2321 Failed to build
<Saviq> sil2100, should we finalize 2160 then? it's unhappy because of the no-change rebuilds you uploaded
<Saviq> in theory we should wait until those migrate...
<Saviq> oh meh, we can wait until tomorrow, maybe britney will do its thing by then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2322 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2322 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2323 Preparing packages
<vigo> sil2100, any news about staging/ubuntu images?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2321 Failed to build (xenial/indicator-network). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2321 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2321 Failed to build
<dobey> huzazah
<dobey> sil2100, cyphermox: can someone ack/publish https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 please?
<sil2100> dobey: looking
<sil2100> Wow
<sil2100> That's a lot of packages with packaging diffs
<sil2100> Ok, this will have to wait a minute in this case
<dobey> sil2100: yeah, they're all to dep on cmake-extras >= 0.10.1 or such, and u-a-l maybe also has dep changes wrt gmock
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2321 Failed to build (xenial/indicator-network). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2321 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2321 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/content-hub)
<dobey> hmm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Successfully built
<Saviq> w00t, migrated!
<Saviq> trainguards, can someone please finalize https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 - the status is b0rked because we manually uploaded no-change rebuilds
<robru> Saviq: looking
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2320 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Failed to build (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
<Saviq> w00t, thanks robru! /me pushes the no-change rebuild to lp:qtmir
<robru> You're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 zesty/unity-api: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-api/add_suggest-override
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Failed to build (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
<wgrant> jgdx: Hi. Assuming you were going to ask about the arm64 buildd kernel, that was deployed several hours ago. Let me know if you see any further issues.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2320 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2324 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2320 Successfully built
<jgdx> wgrant, hey, yes. :) Thank
<jgdx> s
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-12-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 zesty/unity-api: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-api/add_suggest-override
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/application.menus
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2324 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2325 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2325 zesty/online-accounts-api: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~michihenning/online-accounts-api/leak-fix
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2325 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2321 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network)
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi guys. anyone got time to package approve a bunch of diffs that are all trivial and basically the same?
<pete-woods> -               cmake-extras (>= 0.4),
<pete-woods> +               cmake-extras (>= 0.10),
<pete-woods> basically that about 20x
<pete-woods> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2325 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2321 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2325 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Preparing packages
<xnox> pete-woods, possibly
<pete-woods> xnox: well if you do, it's definitely appreciated - been trying to get this silo through autopkgtest for a couple of weeks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2321 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2321 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2321 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2315 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
<dobey> xnox: come on, do it for the kids
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2321 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Pending binary packages (zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app)
 * dobey wonders what all core devs are even around today
<dobey> kenvandine: you here?
<pete-woods> I think they're busy arguing about ppc in ubuntu-devel ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Successfully built
<davmor2> dobey: he off most people are now
<kenvandine> dobey, i'm here
<kenvandine> dobey, what's up?
<dobey> kenvandine: can you ack/pub https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 please?
<kenvandine> dobey, oh my... that's huge
<dobey> kenvandine: the packaging changes are all pretty much just bumping the dep on cmake-extras or fixing dep on gmock
<dobey> kenvandine: i've already reviewed them, but i'm not a core dev, and don't have upload rights to the packages, so i can't hit the magic button
<kenvandine> -  * Changed python dependency to python <!nocheck> for cross-builds.
<kenvandine> dobey, that got dropped in persistent-cache-cpp
<kenvandine> dobey, and hud for xenial brought a long a depends on systemd
<dobey> hmm, yeah the persistent-cache-cpp one is a bit weird
<dobey> the hud one looks like seb/pitti landed the systemd change via silo, but only on zesty for some reason
<kenvandine> yeah
<dobey> so i think that's ok and should be there
<dobey> but yeah, the persistent-cache-cpp on is weird. because those changes aren't in the MP, and it's happening on zesty too
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i think that should be fine on xenial
<kenvandine> dobey, i worry about dropping that cross building fix
<dobey> hmm, yeah, that is really weird
<dobey> i wonder where it came from, if it's not in trunk
<kenvandine> it was in xenial and zesty
<dobey> right
<dobey> i mean, the "old" version in the changelog there, doesn't look like a manual upload
<kenvandine> yeah, it doesn't
<dobey> ie, it looks like it should be in the target branch, but for some reason it's not
<dobey> pete-woods: ^^ so yeah, i think we need to poke around a bit here, and probably rebuild the silo, or just abandon and land things separately maybe?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2315 Successfully built
<dobey> there's some special weirdness going on in a few cases here
 * pete-woods gives in
<dobey> eh, stuff like this happens when there's inconsistent workflows across projects :-/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2289 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2300 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2248 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2300 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2300 Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Uploading build (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2300 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-12-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-framework). Release pocket (xenial/messaging-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 NEW queue (zesty/messaging-framework). Release pocket (xenial/messaging-framework)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-12-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3079 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3080 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3056 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3084 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3084 Diff missing (zesty/strongswan). Pending binary packages (xenial/strongswan). Ready to build (yakkety/strongswan)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3084 Diff missing (xenial/strongswan, zesty/strongswan). Ready to build (yakkety/strongswan)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3080 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Proposed pocket (xenial/compiz, xenial/ubuntu-themes, xenial/unity, xenial/unity-control-center). Updates pocket (xenial/nux)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-12-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3085 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3085 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3085 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3086 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3084 Ready to build (yakkety/strongswan). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/strongswan, zesty/strongswan)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3087 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3085 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3087 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3082 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3054 Ready to build (xenial/modemmanager-qt). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/libmbim, xenial/libqmi, xenial/modemmanager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3054 UNAPPROVED queue
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-12-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3084 Proposed pocket (xenial/strongswan, zesty/strongswan). Ready to build (yakkety/strongswan)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:~tdaitx-bileto/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest cache., zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:~tdaitx-bileto/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (zesty/autopkgtest)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2930 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/autopkgtest). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:~tdaitx-bileto/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest cache., artful/Failed, artful/cache., artful/local, artful/lp:~tdaitx-bileto/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest, artful/to, artful/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Ready to build (/:, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:~tdaitx-bileto/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (zesty/autopkgtest)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2930 Needs rebuild due to new commits (artful/autopkgtest). Ready to build (/:, artful/Failed, artful/cache., artful/local, artful/lp:~tdaitx-bileto/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest, artful/to, artful/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3081 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3088 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3088 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3060 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3067 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3089 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3082 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3082 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3088 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3089 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3089 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3082 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3089 Security pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3082 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3063 Diff missing (bionic/percona-xtrabackup). Uploading build (bionic/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.7)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3063 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-12-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3085 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2925 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3082 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3082 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3082 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3082 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3090 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3091 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3090 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3091 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3090 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3091 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3091 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3082 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3082 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3082 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3082 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3082 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3082 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-12-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3092 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3092 Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3092 Failed to build
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-12-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3092 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3092 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3092 Successfully built
